# Show us your quiver.



## Simon Birch

Here is most of my quiver 

161 Yes Pick Your Line
158 NS SL
156 Lib Tech Hot Knife
154 Rome Garage Rocker (dedicated park board)


----------



## tonicusa

francium said:


> Couldn't find a thread like this just wondering what everyone rides?
> Here's my current quiver -
> 1988 Jacks - Pick Your Line 166
> 1998 Sims - Search 157


Sweet, post a bigger pic of these!


----------



## rcboxer

199? GNU 152 Hasselhoff
2014 GNU 152 Street Series
2015 Never Summer 157 Proto HD


----------



## SnowDragon

There are several threads like this already.


----------



## binarypie

GreyDragon said:


> There are several threads like this already.


Now we have a quiver of them. :signlol:


----------



## SnowDragon

binarypie said:


> Now we have a quiver of them. :signlol:


Good one!:wavetowel2:


----------



## ridinbend

I made an effort to find the older thread but gave up quickly. I needed a snow boner today so I pulled my tools out of the shed.

66 Sick Stick
63 Sick Stick 
64 Rossi Kryto spli
63 Juice Wagon
60 Proto
60 Mullet
Custom Bat Tail 63 Nitro Pantera Split

Lots of binding switching last season.


----------



## ridinbend

I like to spoil my wife.


----------



## Cmac_spartan

I just started my quiver so I don't have a picture (my board isn't here yet) but it is going to be
2010 Burton Custom 
2015 Jones Flagship


----------



## Bertieman

ridinbend said:


> I made an effort to find the older thread but gave up quickly.


Here it is - 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/122841-if-you-could-have-3-boards.html

156 NS legacy
155 NS revolver
Looking for a all mtn camber/rcr if any suggestions ... perhaps Lib Tech Phoenix Classic C3 or a capita of some sort


----------



## ridinbend

Bertieman said:


> Here it is -
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/122841-if-you-could-have-3-boards.html
> 
> 156 NS legacy
> 155 NS revolver
> Looking for a all mtn camber/rcr if any suggestions ... perhaps Lib Tech Phoenix Classic C3 or a capita of some sort


That's not the one. There's a thread that has multiple pages of board porn.


----------



## highme

My boards are all either hanging from the garage rafters, stashed in the garage rafters, or in the roof box of the Winnebenzo which is at the shop getting a transmission. So I am currently unable to participate with pictures.

Mid 90s PJ 6.1 regular footed, complete with plates & size 10.5 Burton hardshells (a buddy found them in the free pile at his apartment)
Mid 90s Hemp board 156-59 (don't remember exactly). I do remember that it was surprisingly rad. I bought it at the Portland ski expo (likely while high) and it ended up being a solid board.
Early 90s K2 Dart 149 (I think) It's my wife's. Her uncle gave it to her for Christmas. It's never been ridden.
2003-4ish Atomic Alibi 166
2006 Burton T6 164w
2006 Rome Flag 163
2012 NS HeritageX 159
2012 K2 Ultradream 164w
2012 Capita Indoor Survival (the boy's)
2013 Yes PYL 154 (the boy's)
2013 Rome Label 136 (the girl's)



ridinbend said:


> I like to spoil my wife.


I like to spoil my wife as well, so I take the kid(s) and disappear to the mountain so she can be left alone. 

I try to get over your way a few times a year (especially around my birthday in Feb). Any chance I can get a couple of laps on one of your Sick Sticks? I've wanted to ride one of them, but never had the chance.


----------



## ridinbend

highme said:


> I try to get over your way a few times a year (especially around my birthday in Feb). Any chance I can get a couple of laps on one of your Sick Sticks? I've wanted to ride one of them, but never had the chance.


No kids, and anytime your here your welcome to ride the boards.


----------



## neni

ridinbend said:


> That's not the one. There's a thread that has multiple pages of board porn.


You mean the '13/'14 quiver thread?
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/81922-2013-2014-setup-pics.html


----------



## ridinbend

neni said:


> You mean the '13/'14 quiver thread?
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/81922-2013-2014-setup-pics.html


Mmmmmm...yes that is it.


----------



## Brewtown

Bertieman said:


> Here it is -
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/122841-if-you-could-have-3-boards.html
> 
> 156 NS legacy
> 155 NS revolver
> Looking for a all mtn camber/rcr if any suggestions ... perhaps Lib Tech Phoenix Classic C3 or a capita of some sort


The 157 Capita DBX is a really fun board.


----------



## Nivek

You'll all be jealous once all my shit shows up...


----------



## BFBF

Nivek said:


> You'll all be jealous once all my shit shows up...


Lets get it up there.

This is my favorite thread on the site...2:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

From left:

LibTec Jamie Lynn 156 - 1990 - something. learned on it.
Ride Control 155-06/07 - Intermediate board - Rock board
Arbor A-Frame 158- 09/10 - I can rip carves now
Hovercraft 156 - 11/12 - Powder addict
K2 WWW 155 12/13 - My son's park board.


----------



## francium

As requested:


----------



## linvillegorge

Every board in the house as of right now:



















From left to right:

151 Dinosaurs Will Die Genovese with Flux GE30s - Technically the wife's board. It's been ridden exactly once. You can still see a sticker on the base.

158 Elevation Movement - My first board. It's a rock board now. Bought it on CL back in like '08 for $50. Still a fun board to play around on, but it's absolutely dead these days. Not an ounce of pop left.

157 Capita DBX with (currently) Flux DSs - My everyday board. Just picked up those DSs on CL for dirt cheap. Not sure they're a good fit for the board, but I'll find a use for them.

161 Slash Straight with Now IPOs - The recent addition. It'll probably battle it out with the Charlie Slasher to figure out which one sticks. 

164 Capita Charlie Slasher (not pictured: Burton Triad bindings, somehow I've lost a mounting disc which reminds me... anyone happen to have a spare Burton mounting disc laying around?) - Other than my 1st board, this is the board I've held onto the longest. It's been my go-to pow stick for three seasons now. Gonna be a tough task for the Straight to unseat this guy.

165 Venture Divide split with Spark R&D Burners- This guy is going to see a lot more use this year. Hardly got out in to the BC at all last season. Conditions were too sketchy and the resorts were just riding too damn good.


----------



## ridinbend

linvillegorge said:


> 165 Venture Divide split with Spark R&D Burners- This guy is going to see a lot more use this year. Hardly got out in to the BC at all last season. Conditions were too sketchy and the resorts were just riding too damn good.


My season was similar, except for the boys hut trip.


@francium Out of complete curiosity, how many days does a your typical diehard UK gentleman get on the hill?


----------



## chomps1211

This thread is giving me "Quiver Envy!" :wavetowel2: 

…anyway, here's a pic of my small(ish) quiver! :signlol:








Not the greatest shots of my rides, but from R to L,…

NS Proto CT 157
Arbor Roundhouse 163W
Rome Garage Rocker 159
(…and 2 homemade balance boards and rollers!)


----------



## linvillegorge

chomps1211 said:


> (…and 2 homemade balance boards and rollers!)


My wife bought one of those Endo Boards and like her snowboard, never uses it. Seems to be a trend here...


----------



## chomps1211

linvillegorge said:


> My wife bought one of those Endo Boards and like her snowboard, never uses it. Seems to be a trend here...


LOL! Sorry to hear that! I looked at a few of those type boards online and thought, "No Way am I paying $100+ for a board and roller!" 

It cost me less than $25-$30 to make 3 of those boards. (_I gave the third to a young lady friend I used to ride with on occasion!_)


----------



## snowklinger

linvillegorge said:


> Every board in the house as of right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 151 Dinosaurs Will Die Genovese with Flux GE30s - Technically the wife's board. It's been ridden exactly once. You can still see a sticker on the base.
> 
> 158 Elevation Movement - My first board. It's a rock board now. Bought it on CL back in like '08 for $50. Still a fun board to play around on, but it's absolutely dead these days. Not an ounce of pop left.
> 
> 157 Capita DBX with (currently) Flux DSs - My everyday board. Just picked up those DSs on CL for dirt cheap. Not sure they're a good fit for the board, but I'll find a use for them.
> 
> 161 Slash Straight with Now IPOs - The recent addition. It'll probably battle it out with the Charlie Slasher to figure out which one sticks.
> 
> 164 Capita Charlie Slasher (not pictured: Burton Triad bindings, somehow I've lost a mounting disc which reminds me... anyone happen to have a spare Burton mounting disc laying around?) - Other than my 1st board, this is the board I've held onto the longest. It's been my go-to pow stick for three seasons now. Gonna be a tough task for the Straight to unseat this guy.
> 
> 165 Venture Divide split with Spark R&D Burners- This guy is going to see a lot more use this year. Hardly got out in to the BC at all last season. Conditions were too sketchy and the resorts were just riding too damn good.


looks like I got a dedicated pow stick to try out this season


----------



## linvillegorge

snowklinger said:


> looks like I got a dedicated pow stick to try out this season


Oh yeah man, anytime!


----------



## timmytard

Nivek said:


> You'll all be jealous once all my shit shows up...


You mean most people, not everybody.:moon:


TT


----------



## tonicusa

francium said:


> As requested:


Yeah. Love these boards. Let me know if you ever need Christmas money...


----------



## Martyc

This is what I'm planning to use in January







2013 Coda with Union Factory T-Rice bindings


----------



## francium

In a good year 3 trips to the alps 8 days each then I've got some local hills a couple of hours away I hit up most weekends if the snows good and a few long weekends in Scotland which is a 5 1/2 hour drive. That's all the wife will let me get away with nowadays, maybe 40 days last year.


----------



## Snow Hound

francium said:


> In a good year 3 trips to the alps 8 days each then I've got some local hills a couple of hours away I hit up most weekends if the snows good and a few long weekends in Scotland which is a 5 1/2 hour drive. That's all the wife will let me get away with nowadays, maybe 40 days last year.


That's pretty good going. I'm lucky to get 20. I live just outside London though so Aviemore is 9 hours drive and Chamonix is 10.


----------



## Manicmouse

Heathrow (or whichever airport is closest to you) to Geneva would be preferable to that drive!


----------



## cav0011

When I lived in the UK I hit up the fridge at MK a lot. Its an awesome place to improve park skills. Not really great for anything else though 

Ill post my quiver when im done filling it out for the season  Waiting for my echelon overlord ^_^ I did just pick up the wife and I matching fishes.


----------



## larrytbull

My Growing Quiver (thanks to this forum I am now addicted to buying boards)

2010 k2 lilcandy (for my 8 yo daughter)
2010 Sims Protocol 160
2013 Arbor Formula 161
Arriving Soon 
2015 Marhar Throwback 161 with Bohemian Graphics


2013 Burton Superhero Smalls 130 (for my 10 yo Son)
2014 Evo Min 130 
2005 Burton Chopper 125



















Arriving Soon


----------



## Brewtown

56 Yes Greats
57 Capita DBX
58 NS Revolver
59 Yes Basic
59 Burton Process (Camber)
61 Ride Berzerker

I'll probably sell a few and buy a few more before the season starts but this is everything I have at the moment.


----------



## kosmoz

Flying to lion is also an option, cheaper one.


----------



## francium

Snow Hound said:


> That's pretty good going. I'm lucky to get 20. I live just outside London though so Aviemore is 9 hours drive and Chamonix is 10.


I board at raise in the lake district so thats only 2 1/2 hours so not too bad for a day there and back got a few days in last season.


----------



## francium

Manicmouse said:


> Heathrow (or whichever airport is closest to you) to Geneva would be preferable to that drive!


haha have been known to do it there and back in a day when the snows been good, when the powder calls i go running.


----------



## Snow Hound

Manicmouse said:


> Heathrow (or whichever airport is closest to you) to Geneva would be preferable to that drive!


City, Southend or Stanstead. Door to door flying takes 6-7 hours at least. Delays, cancelations and missing snowboards can really add to that. If we can get 4 of us and all our gear in/on a vehicle then driving wins every time. Cheaper and more convenient by far. That said, 3rd Jan Geneva flights are already booked!


----------



## kosmoz

Snow Hound said:


> Manicmouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heathrow (or whichever airport is closest to you) to Geneva would be preferable to that drive!
> 
> 
> 
> City, Southend or Stanstead. Door to door flying takes 6-7 hours at least. Delays, cancelations and missing snowboards can really add to that. If we can get 4 of us and all our gear in/on a vehicle then driving wins every time. Cheaper and more convenient by far. That said, 3rd Jan Geneva flights are already booked!
Click to expand...

Look for flights to Lyon (france)


----------



## Manicmouse

Living 20 minutes north of Heathrow was awesome


----------



## Oldman

Attempted :hijack:


----------



## taco tuesday

I posted this elswhere but figured i would add it here.

Left to right
Burton Air 6.3
Omatic Boron 162 wide
Sierra Crew 159
Prior Backcountry split 164
Gnu Billy Goat 159
Echelon Orion 157

I just decided to make the Omatic a swallowtail today.


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm tempted to give my Charlie Slasher the swallowtail treatment.


----------



## ridinbend

taco tuesday said:


> I posted this elswhere but figured i would add it here.
> 
> Left to right
> Burton Air 6.3
> Omatic Boron 162 wide
> Sierra Crew 159
> Prior Backcountry split 164
> Gnu Billy Goat 159
> Echelon Orion 157
> 
> I just decided to make the Omatic a swallowtail today.


Are you blind faith on splitboard.com?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

da quiv...might add a rc or bpro if found for cheap

charlie slasher 164
option northshore 162
billygoat split 159
option trinity 158
option kstarr 155


----------



## taco tuesday

ridinbend said:


> Are you blind faith on splitboard.com?


Yes, I am.


----------



## F1EA

wrathfuldeity said:


> da quiv...might add a rc or bpro if found for cheap
> 
> charlie slasher 164
> option northshore 162
> billygoat split 159
> option trinity 158
> option kstarr 155


Wow a 164 Slasher... how does it feel for you in trees, or do you use it only on big open stuff? 
BTW how much do you weight? (i think i've read you talking about your small feet so i'm curious about how that 164 CS handles for you)


----------



## linvillegorge

F1EA said:


> Wow a 164 Slasher... how does it feel for you in trees, or do you use it only on big open stuff?
> BTW how much do you weight? (i think i've read you talking about your small feet so i'm curious about how that 164 CS handles for you)


You weren't asking me specifically, but I also have a 164 CS. I've ridden everywhere from as low as about 175# to as high as about 205#. It's some work in tight trees, not gonna lie. Doable because of the ridiculous float so you can slow down without worrying about submarining, but you gonna be working in tight trees. For big open stuff in bottomless pow? None better ever IMO.

Thinking about swallowtailing mine to see if it'll quicken it up in the trees a little. Wanna see how the new Slash Straight does in the deep stuff before risking ruining my CS though.


----------



## chomps1211

Off topic but,

I can only imagine a time when I've done enough riding,.. acquired and ridden enough boards, that I would actually consider cutting one up just to see if it rides better!! lol 2:

:notworthy:


----------



## linvillegorge

chomps1211 said:


> Off topic but,
> 
> I can only imagine a time when I've done enough riding,.. acquired and ridden enough boards, that I would actually consider cutting one up just to see if it rides better!! lol 2:
> 
> :notworthy:


Meh, I have plenty of other boards and what's it worth used at this point? Maybe $100 or so?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

linvillegorge said:


> You weren't asking me specifically, but I also have a 164 CS. I've ridden everywhere from as low as about 175# to as high as about 205#. It's some work in tight trees, not gonna lie. Doable because of the ridiculous float so you can slow down without worrying about submarining, but you gonna be working in tight trees. For big open stuff in bottomless pow? None better ever IMO.
> 
> Thinking about swallowtailing mine to see if it'll quicken it up in the trees a little. Wanna see how the new Slash Straight does in the deep stuff before risking ruining my CS though.


I concur with all of the above, PFD (personal flotation device). yeah 180# and gotz the small feet, but use diy 20mm riser plates are the equalizer. But anymore just use it for the big open floaty days...its a frickin boat...last year stood upright and straight line floated down a pow'd double black mogul field...while everyone else in the crew ate shit...best feeling evar. However, have thought seriously about splitting it and taking a 1-1.25 cm out of the middle.


----------



## F1EA

chomps1211 said:


> Off topic but,
> 
> I can only imagine a time when I've done enough riding,.. acquired and ridden enough boards, that I would actually consider cutting one up just to see if it rides better!! lol 2:
> 
> :notworthy:


Nah... after about 2yrs on a board, you should be able to cut it up without feeling too guilty. Boards depreciate so fast anyways. I would probably rather do some "research" than selling for super cheap.......

Edit: There you go... they said it up there Ninja'd


----------



## F1EA

Ah cool, thanks guys. That's what i thought... I'm ~170 lbs on the 161cm and i definitely want the float but not an insane amount at the expense of being too limited in trees...

Oh and yeah this thing's getting split. As soon as i get some more sidecountry experience.


----------



## taco tuesday

F1EA said:


> Nah... after about 2yrs on a board, you should be able to cut it up without feeling too guilty. Boards depreciate so fast anyways. I would probably rather do some "research" than selling for super cheap.......
> 
> Edit: There you go... they said it up there Ninja'd


Exactly. I could sell a few and put the money towards a powder board but i would have to come up with a big chunk of money to add to what i got for them to be able buy a new board. The other option is to take a wide board that i no longer ride and cut a notch in the tail to see if it will cause it to plane well in pow and be a fun, surfy, slashy ride. Cost...4 bucks for epoxy to seal the core.


----------



## snowklinger

*Quivergeddon!*

Retired '12 CT - multiple broken rails, core shots, noodled
'12 Vitas work as good as the day I got em, just ugly, backups now

Arrived this week '14 Vitas and '14 HD.


----------



## taco tuesday

Sweet! My girlfriend has had both of these leaning on the wall in the living room for a while. '14 Capita Space Metal Fantasy w/ '14 Burton Lexas on the Left. '09 Burton Blender w/ '11 Burton Escapades on the right.


And yes, that is my new Jeff Brushie trout stomp pad


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> Off topic but,
> 
> I can only imagine a time when I've done enough riding,.. acquired and ridden enough boards, that I would actually consider cutting one up just to see if it rides better!! lol 2:
> 
> :notworthy:


Hmm... Craigslist anyone?

Lots of free decks out there.


TT


----------



## henry06x

Havent gotten all of my boards out of the board bag in the attic yet. Going to have to do that soon and snap a shot.


----------



## purekarma

Updated quiver

11' Burton Custom Flying V 158
13' Kessler Cross Light 158 (prototype board, 1 of 4 made in black)
12' Kessler Cross test board 158 (bought off Jonathan Cheever)
13" custom Kessler The Ride 163


----------



## SnowDogWax

Boards

LibTech 164 SkunkApeHP 
LibTech 164W DarkerSeries 
Smokin 156W SuperPark CTX 
Rossi 164 XV 
Rossi 164W Krypto 
Rossi 161W OneMagTech
Never Summer 159 RipSaw
Arbor 162 A-Frame


----------



## ridinbend

SnowDogWax said:


> Boards
> 
> LibTech 164 SkunkApeHP
> LibTech 164W DarkerSeries
> Smokin 156W SuperPark CTX
> Rossi 164 XV
> Rossi 164W Krypto
> Rossi 161W OneMagTech
> Never Summer 159 RipSaw
> Arbor 162 A-Frame


It's no fun without a picture.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Have not figured out how to post a picture.


----------



## Seppuccu

taco tuesday said:


> '09 Burton Blender w/ '11 Burton Escapades on the right.


Ha! Same board as my girlfriend's. It's an awesome looking board, I'll give 'em that...



SnowDogWax said:


> Have not figured out how to post a picture.


"You fail the internet."  I still remember when I got that reply myself, some 8 years ago. Here's a suggestion for ya.


----------



## Brewtown

Anticrobotic said:


> Ha! Same board as my girlfriend's. It's an awesome looking board, I'll give 'em that...
> 
> 
> "You fail the internet."  I still remember when I got that reply myself, some 8 years ago. Here's a suggestion for ya.


Or after you click Post Reply just scroll down the page and under Additional Options click Manage Attachments. Took me a few months to figure that one out myself, seems easier than the photo bucket route.


----------



## kosmoz

purekarma said:


> Updated quiver
> 
> 11' Burton Custom Flying V 158
> 13' Kessler Cross Light 158 (prototype board, 1 of 4 made in black)
> 12' Kessler Cross test board 158 (bought off Jonathan Cheever)
> 13" custom Kessler The Ride 163


Oh shit, this is serious :bowdown:


----------



## aiidoneus

Our gear room setup:


----------



## neni

aiidoneus said:


> Our gear room setup:


Wow! That's neat! Love it :bowdown:
Are those hook special snowboardmount hooks or found in a do it yourself store?


----------



## chomps1211

Zooming in on that pic, those wall mounts appear to be just standard Burton mounts.

Like these,.. Mounts


----------



## aiidoneus

neni said:


> Wow! That's neat! Love it :bowdown:
> Are those hook special snowboardmount hooks or found in a do it yourself store?


They are just the snowboard mounts chomps posted


----------



## chomps1211

aiidoneus said:


> They are just the snowboard mounts chomps posted


…I also concur with neni tho! Neat little gear room! 2:


----------



## lancemanly424

Haha K2 rental board was my first snowboard (I got a pair of skis, bindings, boots; board,bindings, boots for 350 cause I wanted both). After I progressed I went for the DoA.









His/Hers. Capita 2012/2013 DoA and hers is a LTD Moxie. Skis are Saloman Propipes


----------



## SnowDogWax

Not a photo of my quiver, just trying to post my first photo hope it works...


----------



## henry06x

From Left: Don't ride
*Vision 145* (no idea year or model) with *2010ish Burton Stiletto*. Got the board off a trade to use as a girls setup and it works great for that!
*2008 Ride Kink 152* - one of my favorite graphics. Snapped the tail of this board and now its wall art
*2001ish Lamar Dragon 155* - MY VERY FIRST BOARD!! lol core is snapped between the bindings
*2010 Ride DH 159* - Board is too big for me but another graphic I loved and I found it cheap so purchased it just for the collection. Also the 2008 DH has my all time favorite graphic if anyone has a 155 they are looking to sell 

On right: Ride these 4
*2011 Ride Kink 155 w/ 2012 Ride Capo* De-tuned park only
*2011 Academy Propaganda 156 w/ 2012 Rome 390 Boss* My general screw around board for these small ass Ohio hills. Actually purchased this in 2011 one of only 2 boards I haven't bought as a last year model and have ridden it more than any other board I've ever owned and I've owned a lot of boards lol. 
*2014 Yes the Basic 156 w/ 2014 Now IPO* The new HOTNESS for this year! Be my do everything board.
*2008 Ride Society 157 w/ 2009 Ride Delta MVMNT* The only other board I've purchased as a new model. Its old, its camber, and the thing just loves to rip groomers and go fast. Still such a fun board. Camber is NOT dead!

Two boards missing. A 2005ish Ride Control 157 that I let someone borrow and will probably never see again and a 2013 Never Summer SL 158 that someones looking at to possibly buy. Love what NS is doing with their company and their graphics are subtle and sexy, but found I dont like CRC..








As you can tell I like Ride. Their graphics use to be some of my favorites and 3 of my all time favorite graphics are on their boards. Not so much anymore though.... Their style changed and not for the better IMO.


----------



## Seppuccu

SnowDogWax said:


> Not a photo of my quiver, just trying to post my first photo hope it works...


Naw. Cute.


----------



## kosmoz

left to right:
2014 K2 Eco Lite 145 w 2014 K2 Yeah Yeah
2012 Nitro Anton Gunnarsson pro one off 155 (swindle) w 2013 K2 Formulla
2013 Salomon The Man's Board 159


----------



## Deacon

*newest addition*


----------



## andrewdod

alright so as of now this is what i got.

2008 Alibi Sicter 166W My first board, My nieve noobie self purchased some Burton Freestyles :rotfl: Rarely ever ride it.

2014 Gnu Carbon Credit 162W W/ Union Forces. My whoopin stick, I do everything on this board I'm fairly happy with it. wont put any stickers on it either because i think the graphics are dope.










I'm contemplating buying the Proto HDX, the Skate, or the Attack Banana in March.

Proto HDX








Skate Banana








Attack Banana


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

aiidoneus said:


> Our gear room setup:


Ah sweeet, you have a never summer showroom in your house? :crazy2:


----------



## Deacon

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Ah sweeet, you have a never summer showroom in your house? :crazy2:


:

10char


----------



## f00bar

Welp, it rained all day yesterday, is gorgeous today, so I decided to clean up the waxing bench of bit  (is there a reason this shows up as the first smilie here?)

Anyway, new phone that I havent used the camera on yet, so here's the house quiver. Last season coming up for the Chopper.


----------



## Seppuccu

andrewdod said:


>


She must be very important to you.


----------



## andrewdod

Anticrobotic said:


> She must be very important to you.



All 3 of them are very important to me!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Pretty sure I posted these last season. But, nothing new for this season. HK 56 and Straight 61


----------



## Deacon

Well, I got them all together for the first time. :yahoo:


----------



## Clevocapri

My boards and my boy's.

My 2015 Yes PYL 161w with Burton Cartels and my 2013 Yes The Greats 160w with Rome 390Boss bindings.



















And the boys 2014 LibTech LilRipper. He hasn't been out on this yet!


I love the deck of the PYL. Was sweet to ride too. I cant wait to get it to Japan in Jan!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Nice rides!!!!!


----------



## f00bar

Clevocapri said:


> My boards and my boy's.
> 
> My 2015 Yes PYL 161w with Burton Cartels and my 2013 Yes The Greats 160w with Rome 390Boss bindings.
> 
> And the boys 2014 LibTech LilRipper. He hasn't been out on this yet!
> 
> 
> I love the deck of the PYL. Was sweet to ride too. I cant wait to get it to Japan in Jan!


What size is the ripper? Would love to know what you think of it after the season. It's the current pack leader I think for my sons next board.


----------



## Oldman

Here is the current lineup:









2014 Endeavor Next 162 / 2012 Flow NX2 AT
2011 Rossi One Magtek 159 / 2011 Flow NXT AT
2012 Burton Barracuda 161 / 2014 Flow NX2 RS
2013 K2 Ultra Dream 161 / 2012 Flow NX2 RS
2014 Nidecker Megalight 163 / 2014 Flow NX2 AT
2013 YES PYL 161 / 2010 (?) Flow NXT FSE

The Next and Megalight are brand new / never on snow... waiting ever so patiently. Some overlap, I know, but each board has a very different ride. The Rossi for hardpack, Ice Coast days, the YES for when you have a day when you might see it all, the 'cuda for when it's deep. The UD for deep as well, but I have found it to be the most "lifeless" of the 4. Can't wait to try the new ones..... come on snow !!!!!!!! :hope:


----------



## ekb18c

I'll play... 










2015 Burton Nug 146cm
2013 Lib Tech TRice 150cm
2014 NS Proto HD 152cm
2014 Yes Asym 154cm
2013 NS SL 156cm


----------



## Clevocapri

f00bar said:


> What size is the ripper? Would love to know what you think of it after the season. It's the current pack leader I think for my sons next board.


Its a 130. I will keep you posted! Cheers.


----------



## henry06x

aiidoneus said:


> Our gear room setup:


If my house was bigger this would be my man cave! Sick setup man.


----------



## Nivek

A taste. The other sweetnesses are on the way...


----------



## Maierapril

Not really a quiver... but these will get me through 2014/2015

A bit of a Slash fanboy


----------



## SnowDogWax

quiver at your quiver....sick


----------



## Phedder

Makings of a quiver thanks to a killer end of season deal.

2015 Skate Banana 156 w/Technine Brewer Pros
2009 Burton X8 157 w/Burton Missions
2014 Ride Highlife 161 UL w/nothing yet! Need something much stiffer than what I have. 
I also have an M3 Hardcore which was fun while it lasted, which wasn't long. Piece of crap had the base torn to pieces on spring hard pack first thing in the morning, was like concrete and just ground it down. Factory defect so I got the SB at cost. 

Haven't ridden the X8 or Highlife yet, our seasons over but I'm hopefully getting up on a glacier next week. Perks of the job!


----------



## Tatanka Head

This is what I'll be riding this year. Just brought the Krypto home today. I need to figure out which of my bindings match best to the boards, but I need snow for that. I'll start the Krypto off with Union Factory and the Hovercraft with Union SLs (which might be interesting).


----------



## SnowDogWax

Factory-Krypto Hovercraft-Union SLs


----------



## Jason

2014 Lib Tech Hot Knife 156
2014 Burton Cartel
New pair of boots in a week or two.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Jason said:


> 2014 Lib Tech Hot Knife 156
> 2014 Burton Cartel
> New pair of boots in a week or two.


HotKnife one of my favorite boards... :cheer: ++ great one board quiver :bowdown:


----------



## ridinbend

Well happy birthday to me! A bunch if surprise money came in the mail, so I had to make the purchase. Welcome to the family Burton Flight Attendant.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Take flight... Sweet board


----------



## Fewdfreak

Treated myself to a bday present last week. Smokin Fawesym 148 got unboxed Weds... super mellow profile and lightweight compared to a Mervin. Can't wait to ride. May post a lil review come winter.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Fewdfreak said:


> Treated myself to a bday present last week. Smokin Fawesym 148 got unboxed Weds... super mellow profile and lightweight compared to a Mervin. Can't wait to ride. May post a lil review come winter.


Late November last season at JayPeak. New board=rock. Hit rock & flipped doing a cartwheel... So depending on early season conditions have a backup board... 

That board is Smokin..:yahoo:


----------



## Fewdfreak

Haha ride midwest and most likely it'll me man made snow into the first of the year so I usually ride a "easy" board my first few trips out cuz of the lack of snow cover.


----------



## Argo

that fawesym is such a good looking board. make sure you ride it and it doesn't ride you! It will want to be ridden hard and fast.


----------



## SnowDogWax

East Coast here.. so enjoy that new board!


----------



## TLN

Finally have my quiver. There might be some changes though 



From left to right:
180 Coiler Alpine with Donek plate next to it.
183 Winterstick
198 Rossi Undertaker
168 Prior MFR XCK - Just received it today. 

Some softboot and hardboot bindings and other misc stuff. Got some Arcteryx stuff, but there should be another thread to post.


----------



## Deacon

TLN said:


> Finally have my quiver. There might be some changes though
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 180 Coiler Alpine with Donek plate next to it.
> 183 Winterstick
> 198 Rossi Undertaker
> 168 Prior MFR XCK - Just received it today.
> 
> Some softboot and hardboot bindings and other misc stuff. Got some Arcteryx stuff, but there should be another thread to post.


Beast.:hairy:


----------



## dsdavis

I do not own a snowboard.

But this has thread has allowed me to live vicariously through all of your quivers. 

Assuming I keep snowboarding, I will definitely own a board one of these days.


----------



## Seppuccu

TLN said:


> Finally have my quiver. There might be some changes though
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 180 Coiler Alpine with Donek plate next to it.
> 183 Winterstick
> 198 Rossi Undertaker
> 168 Prior MFR XCK - Just received it today.
> 
> Some softboot and hardboot bindings and other misc stuff. Got some Arcteryx stuff, but there should be another thread to post.


What Deacon said.


----------



## timmytard

dsdavis said:


> I do not own a snowboard.
> 
> But this has thread has allowed me to live vicariously through all of your quivers.
> 
> Assuming I keep snowboarding, I will definitely own a board one of these days.


Dude, why the fuck don't you have a snowboard??:facepalm3:

You can get them for next to nothing, fuck I'm pretty sure I've gotten more than a handful for free this year.

Any ole board will do, just get a board. Jeebus.:facepalm1:


TT


----------



## timmytard

TLN said:


> Finally have my quiver. There might be some changes though
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 180 Coiler Alpine with Donek plate next to it.
> 183 Winterstick
> 198 Rossi Undertaker
> 168 Prior MFR XCK - Just received it today.
> 
> Some softboot and hardboot bindings and other misc stuff. Got some Arcteryx stuff, but there should be another thread to post.



Everyone take good long look right here.:eyetwitch2:

This is how you are supposed to build a quiver.

The best possible ride for each condition.

I just talked to someone who had 4 boards, all 162's

Tried to explain it to him 

Just doesn't get it.


TT


----------



## Seppuccu

Not worth being called a quiver quite just yet, but here goes:

2012 Burton Blunt 159w
2014 Capita Black Snowboard of Death 162

2013 Burton Cartel Re:Flex bindings
2013 Nitro Team TLS boots


----------



## radiomuse210

I only have one board at the moment - saving up for one that will handle bigger mountain and pow situations. But considering I'm riding small east coast resorts for now, this will more than handle what I'm doing. 

NS Onyx + Burton Stilettos. Will probably upgrade those Stilettos to Rome Madisons at the end of the season. Or I might just wait and get the Madisons to put on the new board since I really have nothing to complain about with the Stilettos. Not in the photo are my 32 Binary Boas.

Poor light = shitty pic.


----------



## F1EA

There we go:









161 Timmy Slasher
159 Endeavor Live
156 Forum Manual










LY Ripple Ridge
LY Switchblade
Rayne Avenger


Go fast or go home


----------



## taco tuesday

radiomuse210 said:


> I only have one board at the moment - saving up for one that will handle bigger mountain and pow situations. But considering I'm riding small east coast resorts for now, this will more than handle what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NS Onyx + Burton Stilettos. Will probably upgrade those Stilettos to Rome Madisons at the end of the season. Or I might just wait and get the Madisons to put on the new board since I really have nothing to complain about with the Stilettos. Not in the photo are my 32 Binary Boas.
> 
> Poor light = shitty pic.


I don't know anything about the Madison bindings but my girlfriend has Escapades which she has been using on her all mountain board for a few years and loves and she just got Lexas for her new park board. Both are very nice bindings. Just figured I'd mention that. I have heard that Rome bindings are very adjustable though.


----------



## radiomuse210

taco tuesday said:


> I don't know anything about the Madison bindings but my girlfriend has Escapades which she has been using on her all mountain board for a few years and loves and she just got Lexas for her new park board. Both are very nice bindings. Just figured I'd mention that. I have heard that Rome bindings are very adjustable though.


Nice, thanks. I've been using Stilettos for a few years now - I had an older pair on my other board that I sold, and those ones could have gone at least another few seasons after already doing two. Some wearing down on the padding of the highback, but everything else worked and looked great. So I went with Stilettos again, which are the ones you see on the Onyx. BUT...I feel like as I get into more advanced terrain, I'm going to need something a bit more responsive, supportive, and the straps on the Madisons look cushy as hell. Besides the fact that you can tweak them every which way. Since I've been more than happy with Burton bindings up to this point, I'll definitely take a look at the ones you mentioned when I'm ready to buy again.


----------



## TLN

Deacon said:


> Beast.:hairy:





Anticrobotic said:


> What Deacon said.


Thanks :hairy:



timmytard said:


> Everyone take good long look right here.:eyetwitch2:
> This is how you are supposed to build a quiver.
> The best possible ride for each condition.


Well, there's place for 2-4 boards in a quiver. And on my wall as well.




timmytard said:


> I just talked to someone who had 4 boards, all 162's
> Tried to explain it to him
> Just doesn't get it.


I can easily get a nice quiver with all 162 boards: 
Alpine SL board (Kessler/Oxess/SG)
Narrow and crazy alpine board (Pogo Overdose or Virus Terminator)
Burton Fish or Venture Euphoria for pow-days. Doubt it can handle my 215lbs though. 
BX Board (Oxess/SG/Kessler)
And.. some softer freestyle board in 162.(you name it).

here's even five totally different boards. The more different boards you have - more fun you get in proper conditions. There's no reason to keep four 162 freestyle twin-tips for sure.


----------



## JetLife

francium said:


> Couldn't find a thread like this just wondering what everyone rides?
> Here's my current quiver -
> 1988 Jacks - Pick Your Line 166
> 1998 Sims - Search 157
> 2011 Nidecker: Legacy 159
> 2012 Capita - Horrorscope 155
> 2014 Jones - Hovercraft 156
> 2014 Rossingnol - Magtek XV 159


How do you like the horrorscope? Considering getting one but I think it might be too much of a noodle to take out of the park


----------



## francium

The horrorscope is my park board although I have ridden it in scotland a couple of times and was surprised how well it held an edge, i'd look at the outdoor living for more of a park/mountain board it's just a tad stiffer.


----------



## JetLife

francium said:


> The horrorscope is my park board although I have ridden it in scotland a couple of times and was surprised how well it held an edge, i'd look at the outdoor living for more of a park/mountain board it's just a tad stiffer.


What's your weight? I had a 155 burton hero and it was pretty washy. Replacing it with a scott stevens, ultrafear or possibly an salomon villain.


----------



## binarypie

I don't feel like taking photos but here is my current in-use collection:

156cm 12/13 Jones Hovercraft Split
158cm 13/15 Jones Carbon Flagship
152cm 13/14 Jones Aviator


The splitboard is my tour and deep pow board.
The flagship is my freeride board.
The aviator is my freestyle board.

I'd love to add a hover solid to the mix but there really isn't a point because the split rides just fine when put together for those super deep days.


----------



## CK93

Looking for more this year, but this is what I got.
Ride- Some model, I don't know
164 Burton Custom X (for speed)
159 Lib-Tech Hot Knife (daily rider)
161 Burton Craig Kelly (retired)
161 Burton Barracuda (for Pow days)


----------



## Brklee

*Here's ours...*









Here is our quiver waiting to be ridden!


----------



## 2hellnbak

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Ah sweeet, you have a never summer showroom in your house? :crazy2:


Gotta wonder if it's the owners lol, they live about 5 miles from me and are customers of ours (the business I work at).


----------



## linvillegorge

2hellnbak said:


> Gotta wonder if it's the owners lol, they live about 5 miles from me and are customers of ours (the business I work at).


you live over in Conifer?


----------



## 2hellnbak

linvillegorge said:


> you live over in Conifer?


I live in Bailey


----------



## linvillegorge

2hellnbak said:


> I live in Bailey


Gotcha. I know Tracy lives somewhere down there on the west side of Conifer/Pine/Bailey-ish.

Good buddy of mine grew up right there on Crow Hill.


----------



## 2hellnbak

linvillegorge said:


> Gotcha. I know Tracy lives somewhere down there on the west side of Conifer/Pine/Bailey-ish.
> 
> Good buddy of mine grew up right there on Crow Hill.


Yeah, Pine Junction area, at least that's where I've worked. They post up on Pinecam on occasion offering to trade snowboards for labor lol. Cool people.


----------



## Panduri

Here is my current setup waiting to get some
















Rossignol XV 163
Ride Highlife 158
Ride Machete GT 157
I am currently saving for a split, so by the end of the season one between the Highlife and Rossi will have to go as they kinda overlap imo. cant wait for the next week to test the XV though, might keep them both


----------



## Argo

Here's a few pictures of my wife's 3 boards and most of my son and i's boards, there's a new NAS, BSOD and venture storm split not pictured as well as some old ones that are in a box...


----------



## Argo

Sorry there's sideways ones.... Mobile upload.


----------



## radiomuse210

Argo said:


> Here's a few pictures of my wife's 3 boards and most of my son and i's boards, there's a new NAS, BSOD and venture storm split not pictured as well as some old ones that are in a box...


If your wife ever wants to let go of that Smokin PYT, i'd be tempted to take it off her hands for the right price. :bop:


----------



## timmytard

radiomuse210 said:


> If your wife ever wants to let go of that Smokin PYT, i'd be tempted to take it off her hands for the right price. :bop:


There is just sooo much you could twist around right there.


TT


----------



## PalmerFreak

Not much of a quiver, bit a quiver nonetheless. 

Left to right:

- 2014/15 159 Gnu Billy Goat w/Flow NX2-AT's
- 2012/13 157 LibTech Travis Rice w/Flow NX2-RS's
- 2005/06 158 Palmer Carbon Circle II w/Flow NXT-FRX's
- 2013/2014 Flow Talon Focus boots


----------



## TimelessDescent

timmytard said:


> There is just sooo much you could twist around right there.
> 
> 
> TT



A swing and a miss :barf2:


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1

2011 Gnu Carbon Credit w Union Flite Pro
2014 Lib Tech T,Rice Pro HP w Union Charger


----------



## Manicmouse

Wish I had a "quiver" of decks... but here is what's in my garage for me and my wife:

Flow Zen (retired)
Palmer Proto (retired)
NS Cobra
Rome LoFi
Burton Feather (retired)

I got the boards out as this weekend I'm starting to make a bracket system to hang from the ceiling.


----------



## supham

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> 2011 Gnu Carbon Credit w Union Flite Pro
> 2014 Lib Tech T,Rice Pro HP w Union Charger


Thanks, it saves me from taking a photo of mine. Exact same two boards.


s


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Manicmouse said:


> Wish I had a "quiver" of decks... but here is what's in my garage for me and my wife:
> 
> Flow Zen (retired)
> Palmer Proto (retired)
> NS Cobra
> Rome LoFi
> Burton Feather (retired)
> 
> I got the boards out as this weekend I'm starting to make a bracket system to hang from the ceiling.


looks like you are missing a pink 75-90 cm deck


----------



## Manicmouse

wrathfuldeity said:


> looks like you are missing a pink 75-90 cm deck


She's not even 1 and can't walk :chin: but her bro is almost 3. I'm thinking of picking up one of those Burton after school special 80cm boards.


----------



## Karpediem

Manicmouse said:


> She's not even 1 and can't walk :chin: but her bro is almost 3. I'm thinking of picking up one of those Burton after school special 80cm boards.


I would recommend getting him on skis first for a couple years. He will fall less, pick it up fast, and enjoy being out on the mountain with you. There are some little kids that can rip, but the important thing is to make it fun and don't forget hot cocoa breaks!


----------



## Manicmouse

Karpediem said:


> I would recommend getting him on skis first for a couple years. He will fall less, pick it up fast, and enjoy being out on the mountain with you. There are some little kids that can rip, but the important thing is to make it fun and don't forget hot cocoa breaks!


Yeah thanks, I've done way too much research on this at work  

Still undecided between skis vs snowboard. I skied once 20 years ago, my wife has never skied. Skiing just isn't something we do!


----------



## F1EA

Manicmouse said:


> Yeah thanks, I've done way too much research on this at work
> 
> Still undecided between skis vs snowboard. I skied once 20 years ago, my wife has never skied. Skiing just isn't something we do!


heheh same boat here
I'll let you know how my ordeal goes..... :baby:


----------



## linvillegorge

I've said numerous times on this forum that the only board I've ever owned that I regretted selling was my 158 2010 Never Summer Evo. Lo and behold, I'm up at Mountain Sports Outlet in Silverthorne today just going through their old demo stash and what do they have? A 155 2010 NS Evo that looks hardly used. It had a $229 price tag on it. I talked to one of the shop monkeys and he said they probably wouldn't go any lower because it's an NS and in good shape. I ask him who I need to talk to in order to see about that. I ended up walking out of the store with it for $115. :jumping1:

Quiver now consists of:

155 NS Evo
157 Capita DBX
161 Slash Straight
164 Capita Charlie Slasher (probably getting sold)


----------



## cav0011

Congrats Linville, its always good when fortune lets us make up for our mistakes.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, I was stoked to find it and really surprised at how good of shape it was in. It was in by far the best shape of any of their demos that they were selling. Some of them were completely fucked. Missing whole chunks out of their topsheets. It's like, you're actually trying to sell that? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Simon Birch

I just added this 157 Rome Agent Rocker with targas to my quiver, you can see a few more boards of mine on the 1st page of this thread. 

Congrats linvillegorge on snagging that deal I still think you need to join the PYL club


----------



## Seppuccu

linvillegorge said:


> 164 Capita Charlie Slasher (probably getting sold)


Which version of Charlie is that, Linville?


----------



## linvillegorge

Anticrobotic said:


> Which version of Charlie is that, Linville?


2011

I don't know if anything has changed tech wise in that board since then. That was the first year they went from an extruded base to a sintered.


----------



## 2hellnbak

linvillegorge said:


> Lo and behold, I'm up at Mountain Sports Outlet in Silverthorne today just going through their old demo stash and what do they have? A 155 2010 NS Evo that looks hardly used. It had a $229 price tag on it. I talked to one of the shop monkeys and he said they probably wouldn't go any lower because it's an NS and in good shape. I ask him who I need to talk to in order to see about that. I ended up walking out of the store with it for $115. :jumping1:


That's a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## linvillegorge

Simon Birch said:


> I just added this 157 Rome Agent Rocker with targas to my quiver, you can see a few more boards of mine on the 1st page of this thread.
> 
> Congrats linvillegorge on snagging that deal I still think you need to join the PYL club


Honestly, the Slash Straight is probably the better fit for me in my quiver anyway. It's pretty similar to the PYL, but more powder focused.


----------



## SnowDogWax

linvillegorge said:


> I've said numerous times on this forum that the only board I've ever owned that I regretted selling was my 158 2010 Never Summer Evo. Lo and behold, I'm up at Mountain Sports Outlet in Silverthorne today just going through their old demo stash and what do they have? A 155 2010 NS Evo that looks hardly used. It had a $229 price tag on it. I talked to one of the shop monkeys and he said they probably wouldn't go any lower because it's an NS and in good shape. I ask him who I need to talk to in order to see about that. I ended up walking out of the store with it for $115. :jumping1:
> 
> Quiver now consists of:
> 
> 155 NS Evo
> 157 Capita DBX
> 161 Slash Straight
> 164 Capita Charlie Slasher (probably getting sold)


New is so overrated! Enjoy your old friend EVO Lonville...:snowboard4:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

linvillegorge said:


> I ended up walking out of the store with it for $115. :jumping1:


Sweet Score! 

Recently added to the quiv...2012 155 bpro c2btx in very decent shape for $100...have been wanting one for a few years to just goof around and hotrod cruising. And few days later at the local swap got some burton escapades for $30 that were in great shape...just missing a ladder strap...to which have 2 full sets of new burton straps and ratchets in the toolbox.


----------



## tioli.co

Hey guys, new to the forum!

Figured I'd post my quiver...

154 Burton Meateaters 'Burden' with Restricted Cartels
155 Ride DH2 with Flux RK's (my daily driver)
154 Burton Private Stock with Limited Ed. Missions
147 K2 World Wide Weapon (my first board... still take it out from time to time haha)

It's totally snowing out right now  and the mountain opens in two weeks! So stoked!


----------



## Seppuccu

tioli.co said:


> 154 Burton Private Stock with Limited Ed. Missions


Snowboard with Fritz the Cat on. Respect!


----------



## tioli.co

Anticrobotic said:


> Snowboard with Fritz the Cat on. Respect!


Thanks dude, always dug it. As soon as I saw the board it had to be mine haha. Fun fact: it was the first animated film to receive an x-rating in the US.


----------



## bozekid

Picked up a brand new leftover Yes PYL from a local shop for nice and cheap to add to what I already have. Will most likely put Cartels on it. Really looking forward to taking it out after hearing and reading such good things about it. Same with the Cobra as I haven't ridden it yet. Picked it up over the summer for a smoking deal. I'm a firm believer in not paying full price for gear as long as you can be patient.


----------



## cav0011

*Current Quiver*

Echelon Killbox 152 
Smokin Superpark CTX 159W
Burton Fish 161
Jones Hovercraft 164
Waiting on my preordered Echelons O_O


----------



## Supra

nice quiver cav. Like the drink water sticker on the fish


----------



## Extazy

cav0011 said:


> Echelon Killbox 152
> Smokin Superpark CTX 159W
> Burton Fish 161
> Jones Hovercraft 164
> Waiting on my preordered Echelons O_O


didnt know backcountry does not only white goat stickers. How did you get them? I have like 15 of white goats!


----------



## linvillegorge

I've never understood all the backcountry.com support via stickers and what not. They're just an e-tailer. Do people understand they're owned by the same company that owns QVC?


----------



## Extazy

linvillegorge said:


> I've never understood all the backcountry.com support via stickers and what not. They're just an e-tailer. Do people understand they're owned by the same company that owns QVC?


I just like stickers design. I dont really support anything.


----------



## Supra

linvillegorge said:


> I've never understood all the backcountry.com support via stickers and what not. They're just an e-tailer. Do people understand they're owned by the same company that owns QVC?


what's qvc?
anyways, they're still a business. So if you live in Utah, you're supporting your local.


----------



## linvillegorge

Supra said:


> what's qvc?
> anyways, they're still a business. So if you live in Utah, you're supporting your local.


QVC is one of those annoying shop at home TV channels. Backcountry.com started out as a small, locally owned venture, but it's just part of a huge corporate umbrella now.

Liberty Media to Take Controlling Stake in Backcountry.com (NASDAQ:LMCA)


----------



## Bamfboardman

Supra said:


> what's qvc?
> anyways, they're still a business. So if you live in Utah, you're supporting your local.


supporting backcountry.com is not supporting local if you live in Utah. Supporting Milo or Salty or Sports den etc. is supporting local. Backcountry hasn't been locally owned for the majority of its existence.


----------



## rambob

bozekid said:


> Picked up a brand new leftover Yes PYL from a local shop for nice and cheap to add to what I already have. Will most likely put Cartels on it. Really looking forward to taking it out after hearing and reading such good things about it. Same with the Cobra as I haven't ridden it yet. Picked it up over the summer for a smoking deal. I'm a firm believer in not paying full price for gear as long as you can be patient.


I got that PYL and run 2012 Cartel Limiteds on it sometimes, (sometimes Force SLs). Mine is a 163 and it is a rocket, good everywhere, in every condition.


----------



## bozekid

rambob said:


> I got that PYL and run 2012 Cartel Limiteds on it sometimes, (sometimes Force SLs). Mine is a 163 and it is a rocket, good everywhere, in every condition.


Which binding do you like better on the PYL? I'm guessing they're pretty similar?


----------



## rambob

I like the Cartels better on any board I have. I think the Cartel Reflexs are some of the best bindings u can get. U got to have some response in your bindings/boots to get the most out of the PYL: Its pretty stiff.


----------



## cav0011

On all the backcountry stuff. 
1. You get the stickers by putting your mailing info in a section of thier site.
2. Every board that you see is purchased either through the vendor (echelon, Phunkshun) or through smaller locals, 90% of things I get are from Milosport.
3. Backcountry.com has items that are not available locally that I like, additionally their warehouse is in SLC so you are keeping members of Utah employed.
4. It doesnt matter if I choose to support local or not, I am NOT from Utah. For me supporting local would be buying things only from New Jersey. I support the American economy.
5. In closing I also just like how goats look and they are the only stickers that will stay on the damn beautiful topsheet. (I use stickers to tell my board apart in a crowd)


----------



## Supra

I find that every time I take the time to do a proper sticker job on a board, I end up selling it within 6 months.


----------



## cav0011

That is so true. A large part of that truth is that you and I are gear whores though.


----------



## Bamfboardman

cav0011 said:


> On all the backcountry stuff.
> 1. You get the stickers by putting your mailing info in a section of thier site.
> 2. Every board that you see is purchased either through the vendor (echelon, Phunkshun) or through smaller locals, 90% of things I get are from Milosport.
> 3. Backcountry.com has items that are not available locally that I like, additionally their warehouse is in SLC so you are keeping members of Utah employed.
> 4. It doesnt matter if I choose to support local or not, I am NOT from Utah. For me supporting local would be buying things only from New Jersey. I support the American economy.
> 5. In closing I also just like how goats look and they are the only stickers that will stay on the damn beautiful topsheet. (I use stickers to tell my board apart in a crowd)


I'm not saying you shouldn't support backcountry. Someone posted saying its supporting local so I was just letting them know that it's not.


----------



## snowlight

2003ish Burton troop 146, ride vxns
2010 GNU b-street btx 141, flow primas 

GNU needs tuned and waxed lol. 
Don't even ride the troop anymore


Is the photo even showing up?


----------



## bozekid

rambob said:


> I like the Cartels better on any board I have. I think the Cartel Reflexs are some of the best bindings u can get. U got to have some response in your bindings/boots to get the most out of the PYL: Its pretty stiff.


Same here. I have Cartel Reflex's on my other boards and just haven't found a better binding. Have had Unions in the past but the toe strap never stays put. It always moves up over the toe of the boot. The get a grip cap strap can't be beat along with the durability and comfort of Cartels.


----------



## vajohn

Here is mine right now. Trying to decide on what to add to it this year.


----------



## Nivek

Left to right: 47 Derby Snake with Holograms, 52 Showdog with Stay Calm Cartels, 54 Marylin Custom, 52 Machete with Revolts, 52 Zygote with Five Hybrids, and a 52 Freedom Machine Camber Five GT's. There are many others, but I ride these.

The Stay Calm's will actually go on the Marylin and I have some Death Falcon's coming for the Showdog, Flux Pirate DS's for the Zygote, and possibly some Lien FS's to replace the Holograms on the Derby.


----------



## Rogue

149 Morrow (rock board)
149 Flow Jewel
148 GNU Pickle
148.5 GNU Ladies Choice 

Just got the LC this season, so far definitely stiffer than my Pickle, but haven't had a chance to really test it out until more of the mountain is opened up. 

Btw, where are all the lady quivers at?!


----------



## 24WERD

2011 burton fish
2012 gnu kass 155 monster edition
2012 gnu billy goat 159
2012 k2 www 154
2014 neversummer proto 157 not used yet

Burton mission est 2011
Union contact pro 2012 
Flux sf 2013
Union atlas 2014 not used yet

Seems like a lot but it's half of what I had last year


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> Btw, where are all the lady quivers at?!












BC >>> resort setups
156 Jones women's Solution 2014 + Spark Apfterburner 2014
158 Jones Flagship 2015 + One Binding System plates for the Afterburners
156 Jones Mothership 2014 + Burton Escapade 2014 (will be replaced by Burton Lexa LTD 2015 soon)
153 Ride Farah 2013 + Ride Fame 2012 (will be replaced by the Escapades)

Boots: Deeluxe Spark XV 2015 and Ride Cadence 2014


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> BC >>> resort setups
> 156 Jones women's Solution 2014 + Spark Apfterburner 2014
> 158 Jones Flagship 2015 + One Binding System plates for the Afterburners
> 156 Jones Mothership 2014 + Burton Escapade 2014 (will be replaced by Burton Lexa LTD 2015 soon)
> 153 Ride Farah 2013 + Ride Fame 2012 (will be replaced by the Escapades)
> 
> Boots: Deeluxe Spark XV 2015 and Ride Cadence 2014


You are one hard core little chic neni.:eusa_clap:


TT


----------



## ridinbend

timmytard said:


> You are one hard core little chic neni.:eusa_clap:
> 
> 
> TT


That's the nail in the coffin


----------



## fastaction

my modest collection
156 ripsaw (2014-15 Burton Diode)
154 proto hd (2013-14 Burton Genesis) 
152 proto ct = rock board now (2013 Cartels)

I plan or would like to add a capita spring break and Yes PYL


----------



## EastCoastChris

Lol I have a detailed quiver strategy due to my geography. It is spread across two main (actually three) places. My job has an office upstate in Albany so I basically have an apartment in my brother's basement up there. And if we go out in Southern VT/'Dacks most of the time I stop at here the night before. He also has a great little 4 chair local hill with a park like 10 mins from his house. So I sometimes grab his kids and pay $10 to play in the little under the lights park for a couple hours. Then again sometimes I am in the city and I wake up early on a Sat morning or just feel "sick" on a Wednesday. I like to bust up to the Catskills from my place in NYC or even Mtn Creek in Jersey. But I can't count how many times I have ended up with the wrong board on the wrong day. Lol. 

Quiver is:
1. 2014 Lib Tech Hot Knife 150cm with Union Trilogies 
2. 2012 Rome Vinyl 148 cm now with Union Rosas
3. 2005 Forum (model unknown - one of Forums' first boards) 145 cm now with K2 Cassette bindings
4. This may not count but I also have a Rossignol Angus from 2011 that I picked up "nearly" new last year. Its a 155 cm. I got it for like $50 with 3 days on it from a friend who obviously bought the wrong gear. It has no bindings right now and has actually never left the closet because there is a very narrow set of circumstances that would get me to take this specific board out. But IF I wake up one morning and the sky pukes 2 feet on NYC too quickly for any grooming team to get out OR the fabric of space time tears and I find myself a 17 year old living in Wyoming during a good winter - I will obviously throw some bindings on it and see what it can do. Otherwise I may just turn it into a sexy bench for my backyard.


----------



## TLN

TLN said:


> Finally have my quiver. There might be some changes though
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 180 Coiler Alpine with Donek plate next to it.
> 183 Winterstick
> 198 Rossi Undertaker
> 168 Prior MFR XCK - Just received it today.
> 
> Some softboot and hardboot bindings and other misc stuff. Got some Arcteryx stuff, but there should be another thread to post.


I thought that I can stop for a while... But:


172 Prior Swallowtail Splitboard.


----------



## Deacon

TLN said:


> I thought that I can stop for a while... But:
> 
> 
> 172 Prior Swallowtail Splitboard.


Show Off. :finger1::hairy:


----------



## ridinbend

Deacon said:


> Show Off. :finger1::hairy:


That's a big ass fucking splitboard I would never want.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

This season I am no longer on echelon and now riding for rossignol. I got a pretty nice quiver from them which so far I have been loving.



On the left is a 155 Jibsaw with the Rossi Cuda bindings, middle is a 154 Agnes that should have the Xav bindings but isn't mounted yet and on the right is a 153 Retox with the Cobra bindings. 

Been riding the Jibsaw the most so far and it absolutely slays jumps.


----------



## Nivek

I'm super pumped for you with Rossi by the way. Eventually I'll congratulate in person. Actually I'll be at Breck Sat.


----------



## lander91

my Hel Yes finally arrived!

2012 DC Biddy 151, 2012 Union Lady Flite (going to my sister to learn on)
2015 Hel Yes 152, 2014 Burton Lexa Reflex Restricted
2012 Roxy Ally 143

still drooling over either Jones Twin Sister or Capita Jess Kimura Pro...


----------



## fastaction

I just picked up this YES PYL . More than likely done with my quiver atm


----------



## PlanB

^ Nice choice fastaction - let us know what you think of the new board. I have the exact same deck with a black shark on the white base.....you?


----------



## Fewdfreak

lander91 said:


> my Hel Yes finally arrived!
> 
> 2012 DC Biddy 151, 2012 Union Lady Flite (going to my sister to learn on)
> 2015 Hel Yes 152, 2014 Burton Lexa Reflex Restricted
> 2012 Roxy Ally 143
> 
> still drooling over either Jones Twin Sister or Capita Jess Kimura Pro...


Love the graphics that new Hel Yes, snagged a 146 used last season model this summer, can't wait to ride her.


----------



## Bamfboardman

lander91 said:


> my Hel Yes finally arrived!
> 
> 2012 DC Biddy 151, 2012 Union Lady Flite (going to my sister to learn on)
> 2015 Hel Yes 152, 2014 Burton Lexa Reflex Restricted
> 2012 Roxy Ally 143
> 
> still drooling over either Jones Twin Sister or Capita Jess Kimura Pro...


God the Hel Yes is a sexy board.


----------



## fastaction

PlanB said:


> ^ Nice choice fastaction - let us know what you think of the new board. I have the exact same deck with a black shark on the white base.....you?


yeah, mines the other way around black base with a white hammerhead shark. Its the 159 size. Just waiting on more snow  and passes to open dont wanna be rock boarding with this baby


----------



## Snow Hound

fastaction said:


> yeah, mines the other way around black base with a white hammerhead shark. Its the 159 size. Just waiting on more snow  and passes to open dont wanna be rock boarding with this baby


They look like Diodes as well? Please post how that set up rides as soon as you get a chance, I'm thinking of exactly the same. Thanks. Also any idea what the edge angles are set at?


----------



## kosmoz

Little update  

2014 K2 Eco Lite 145 w K2 Yeah Yeah 2014 for my gf
2012 Nitro Swindle 155 (anton gunnarson pro one off) w 2013 K2 Formulla
2013 Salomon The Man's Board 159 w 2014 Ride Capo

And need a new phone with better camera


----------



## Jcb890

I can't wait for my new stuff to get here so I can post a picture!!

2002 or 2003? Ride Yukon 163W with Drake Matrix bindings (Old setup)
2014 Ride Highlife UL 163W with ____________ bindings (New setup, *bindings TBD*!)


----------



## lander91

Fewdfreak said:


> Love the graphics that new Hel Yes, snagged a 146 used last season model this summer, can't wait to ride her.


Last year's graphics are pretty sick too though, enjoy!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Nothing new...and frick ...no snow to ride...so might as well do something with the stable....


----------



## fastaction

Snow Hound said:


> They look like Diodes as well? Please post how that set up rides as soon as you get a chance, I'm thinking of exactly the same. Thanks. Also any idea what the edge angles are set at?


edge angles? Yeah they are the 2013-14 burton diode. They are my favorite bindings I transferred them over to this PYL.


----------



## Snow Hound

fastaction said:


> edge angles? Yeah they are the 2013-14 burton diode. They are my favorite bindings I transferred them over to this PYL.


Yeah, for when I sharpen the edges. My edge tool has a choice of 4 slightly different angles.

Nice one I'm going to pick up a set of this years diodes. Annoyingly expensive but I can't seem to get away from Burton bindings.


----------



## ryannorthcott

Old vs. new. Figured I would upgrade one piece at a time but of course found some ridiculous deals so completely new setup for this season. 

Old: k2 turbo Dream, k2 formula, k2 darkos (total cost $850)

New: Jones mountain twin, NOW select, ride insano (total cost $650)


----------



## fastaction

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah, for when I sharpen the edges. My edge tool has a choice of 4 slightly different angles.
> 
> Nice one I'm going to pick up a set of this years diodes. Annoyingly expensive but I can't seem to get away from Burton bindings.


id have to google to see what the edge angles are. I too have an edge sharpener with 4 options. Im taking it out today to crystal ill let u know how it is. As for the diode they are my favorite bindings, these ones happen to be the 2013-14 model.


----------



## neni

ryannorthcott said:


> New: Jones mountain twin, NOW select, ride insano (total cost $650)


WOW! Sweet deal! (I spent more for a board alone... Gosh, I _really_ should begin to watch out for last year deals instead of getting brand new gear ). Well done. Have fun!


----------



## ryannorthcott

neni said:


> WOW! Sweet deal! (I spent more for a board alone... Gosh, I _really_ should begin to watch out for last year deals instead of getting brand new gear ). Well done. Have fun!


It's the way to go. I also really lucked out on the board sale and the boots as well. Boots are this years model too I had to make sure the salesman wasn't making a mistake


----------



## Snow Hound

I think I have a problem.

I can't even link turns.


----------



## chomps1211

Snow Hound said:


> I think I have a problem.
> 
> *I can't even link turns.*


Well,.. that _IS_ a problem, yes!!  Other than that? Everything else seems perfectly normal! :lol:


----------



## Panduri

the final touch to the quiver, rossi split...


----------



## Seppuccu

Panduri said:


> the final touch to the quiver, rossi split...


Time to sell the normal XV... :dry:


----------



## Panduri

Actually I am thinking of selling the Ride Highlife... XV is better all-rounder


----------



## binarypie

Panduri said:


> Actually I am thinking of selling the Ride Highlife... XV is better all-rounder


I wish my split was a solid and my solid was a split. :facepalm1:


----------



## ComaShell

Snow Hound said:


> I think I have a problem.
> I can't even link turns.


Jesus _Christ!_


----------



## triumph.man




----------



## neni

The "ballerina " board has arrived... hello to the Volkl Savvy rocker 146  
Haha, very curious if we're gonna be friends. She's the complete opposite to the remaining quiver, 10cm shorter, soft, no camber... it'll gonna be an interesting first run to dial in . Got a good gut feeling that she'll be nice to me tho (mental note: get knee n ass pads!) :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Spend enough time with someone and soon you will know....






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## larrytbull

neni said:


> The "ballerina " board has arrived... hello to the Volkl Savvy rocker 146
> Haha, very curious if we're gonna be friends. She's the complete opposite to the remaining quiver, 10cm shorter, soft, no camber... it'll gonna be an interesting first run to dial in . Got a good gut feeling that she'll be nice to me tho (mental note: get knee n ass pads!) :laugh:


Learn to love the rocker  it will give you a whole new perspective, if you give it a chance


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> The "ballerina " board has arrived... hello to the Volkl Savvy rocker 146
> Haha, very curious if we're gonna be friends. She's the complete opposite to the remaining quiver, 10cm shorter, soft, no camber... it'll gonna be an interesting first run to dial in . Got a good gut feeling that she'll be nice to me tho (mental note: get knee n ass pads!) :laugh:


I think you'll like it, but you don't do that type of riding do you? Yet anyway.

The SO doesn't either, correct?

None of the other friends do ballerina moves?

I think you'll think it's not bad, _until _ you start to ride it like a big boy board.

Cause I believe that's what's gonna happen.

I like those little fun boards too, but for some reason, I can't go slow?
To do what that board's meant to do, you need to go slow.

Do you have it in ya neni? You might for an hour tops, but then you're slowly gonna start riding how you normally ride, cause that's how _you _have the most fun.

Then you'll just be riding a board that's not suitable anymore.

Hope I didn't rain on your parade? That's not what I'm tryin' to do.


TT


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> Do you have it in ya neni? You might for an hour tops, but then you're slowly gonna start riding how you normally ride, cause that's how _you _have the most fun.
> 
> Then you'll just be riding a board that's not suitable anymore.
> 
> Hope I didn't rain on your parade? That's not what I'm tryin' to do.
> 
> 
> TT


Haha, no sweat... You're right, I yet don't know if I'll like that type of riding, but I'm determined to learn and convinced I'll profit from getting more versatile by schooling balance n moves. The next time I'll have to jump a bergy, it shouldn't scare the shit out of me and next time stuck in a chute, I aim to know how to ride switch.

Yeah, if riding with the pack, that board won't be the go to one, I know, learned that lesson when demoing a Raven in that size :eyetwitch2:. But the pack is getting... uhm... bit cushy? :facepalm3: They don't ride as much anymore. I still like to ride 9-4, no matter what conditions... sooo... I've enough time to play. And I _can_ go slow more than an hour, haha, already spent 3hrs practicing switch on the bunny hill last weekend - going _very_ slow - and had fun :happy:


----------



## Seppuccu

neni said:


> Yeah, if riding with the pack, that board won't be the go to one, I know, learned that lesson when demoing a Raven in that size :eyetwitch2:. But the pack is getting... uhm... bit cushy? :facepalm3: They don't ride as much anymore. I still like to ride 9-4, no matter what conditions... sooo... I've enough time to play. And I _can_ go slow more than an hour, haha, already spent 3hrs practicing switch on the bunny hill last weekend - going _very_ slow - and had fun :happy:


You are what we call a true snowboarder. :snowboard4:


----------



## Parkerross

Finally took some photos of the full quiver * *

Left to right

15' Capita Springbreak Sick '66

13' Slash Park 158 w/ switchback haldor binders

14' Yes Public 154

12' Yes Great Women of History 160

14' Slash ATV 165w

14' Capita DOA 158

14' Yes 420 148


----------



## ridinbend

::::::


Parkerross said:


> Finally took some photos of the full quiver * *
> 
> Left to right
> 
> 15' Capita Springbreak Sick '66
> 
> 13' Slash Park 158 w/ switchback haldor binders
> 
> 14' Yes Public 154
> 
> 12' Yes Great Women of History 160
> 
> 14' Slash ATV 165w
> 
> 14' Capita DOA 158
> 
> 14' Yes 420 148


----------



## Kink

timmytard said:


> I think you'll like it, but you don't do that type of riding do you? Yet anyway.
> 
> The SO doesn't either, correct?
> 
> None of the other friends do ballerina moves?
> 
> I think you'll think it's not bad, _until _ you start to ride it like a big boy board.
> 
> Cause I believe that's what's gonna happen.
> 
> I like those little fun boards too, but for some reason, I can't go slow?
> To do what that board's meant to do, you need to go slow.
> 
> Do you have it in ya neni? You might for an hour tops, but then you're slowly gonna start riding how you normally ride, cause that's how _you _have the most fun.
> 
> Then you'll just be riding a board that's not suitable anymore.
> 
> Hope I didn't rain on your parade? That's not what I'm tryin' to do.
> 
> 
> TT



That's pretty much what happens with my jib sticks every time I think it's a good idea to take it out. It's fun to goof around but inevitable I'm going to find myself putting all the weight on my front foot and pumping at every chance just to make it go faster. Then as soon as I start to get on the edge I remember why I don't like jib sticks :facepalm3: 
Gotta have at least a little camber in my board!

Anyways neni I hope you'll have fun and learn to love your stick!


----------



## Lucas Quartiero

Proto HD is a good board? i`m in doubt of buying the Proto HD or the Snow Trooper, can you help me???


----------



## timmytard

Parkerross said:


> Finally took some photos of the full quiver * *
> 
> Left to right
> 
> 15' Capita Springbreak Sick '66
> 
> 13' Slash Park 158 w/ switchback haldor binders
> 
> 14' Yes Public 154
> 
> 12' Yes Great Women of History 160
> 
> 14' Slash ATV 165w
> 
> 14' Capita DOA 158
> 
> 14' Yes 420 148


I rode the Spring Break Tree Hunter @ Balface for a whole day.
That's the only board I didn't swap out just to try something else.


TT


----------



## ComaShell

Parkerross said:


> Finally took some photos of the full quiver * *
> 
> Left to right
> 
> 15' Capita Springbreak Sick '66
> 
> 13' Slash Park 158 w/ switchback haldor binders
> 
> 14' Yes Public 154
> 
> 12' Yes Great Women of History 160
> 
> 14' Slash ATV 165w
> 
> 14' Capita DOA 158
> 
> 14' Yes 420 148


NICE :hairy:


----------



## Jkdrums

New member here! Finally got back into riding this year. I've been away from it due to my crazy touring schedule the past 5 years. Feels good to be back on snow instead of seeing pictures my wife would send me. Haha! Anyway here is my collection. I bought all new this year minus my 2007 T. Rice. I've been a camber rider since 1997 and all this new tech really blew me away, so I decided to buy all the setups Lib Tech has to offer or damn near close. 

2007 Lib Tech T. Rice "the contradiction" 157
2014 Jaime Lynn Nude 157
2014 Babana Magic 157
2014 Darker Series 158
2015 T. Rice Gold Member 158

It's been quite an adjustment getting use to the rocker profiles but the more I rode them, the more I liked them. I'll always be a camber rider at heart


----------



## Seppuccu

Jkdrums said:


> New member here! Finally got back into riding this year. I've been away from it due to my crazy touring schedule the past 5 years. Feels good to be back on snow instead of seeing pictures my wife would send me. Haha! Anyway here is my collection. I bought all new this year minus my 2007 T. Rice. I've been a camber rider since 1997 and all this new tech really blew me away, so I decided to buy all the setups Lib Tech has to offer or damn near close.
> 
> 2007 Lib Tech T. Rice "the contradiction" 157
> 2014 Jaime Lynn Nude 157
> 2014 Babana Magic 157
> 2014 Darker Series 158
> 2015 T. Rice Gold Member 158
> 
> It's been quite an adjustment getting use to the rocker profiles but the more I rode them, the more I liked them. I'll always be a camber rider at heart


Welcome to the forums! My instincts tell me you have a decent job.


----------



## Jkdrums

Haha I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Snow Hound

Jkdrums said:


> Haha I have no idea what you're talking about


You got me wondering, this is best I could come up with although I'm not at all confident:
http://youtu.be/UmK038mRb-g

Diodes, Cartels and ?


----------



## Parkerross

ComaShell said:


> NICE :hairy:


thanks, I just sold the ATV though so its not quite a complete quiver anymore.

And thank you snow hound for sharing that video


----------



## honeycomb

Not nearly as nice of a selection as most of you, but I don't need much variety for my local 300' vertical hill... I ride mostly park with some speed runs, trees, and carving thrown in.

'?? Palmer Honeycomb, '11 Fun.Kink Special Edition with Flow NXT-AT bindings, '11 Evil Twin with Ride LX Bindings

















I've been riding the Bataleons for years and they are still in great shape, they can take a beating and show almost no damage. I think I bought both of them in '12, used(barely) for less than $200 each. The Palmer I've had for a long time, no idea what year it is, but I know I found it on ebay for $100 and it's probably ~15 years old. I'm tempted to slap the ride bindings on it and take it to the hill next time. Still nothing wrong with the board, and I remember it being fast as fuck when I used to ride it. The base looks funny in the picture since it has a thick coat of storage wax on it, need to re-melt and scrape before riding. I'll have to try to weigh it sometime, I bet it's still not far off from the newest, lightest boards out there.


----------



## tostyj

'15 167 Rossi XV
'10 161 NS SL
'13 156 Arbor Westmark


----------



## Seppuccu

tostyj said:


> '15 167 Rossi XV
> '10 161 NS SL
> '13 156 Arbor Westmark


Now THAT...is an efficiently well-rounded quiver!


----------



## Jkdrums

Snow Hound said:


> Jkdrums said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> You got me wondering, this is best I could come up with although I'm not at all confident:
> http://youtu.be/UmK038mRb-g
> 
> Diodes, Cartels and ?
Click to expand...


I wish I could be a part of Jamiroqui! He's a bit older than I though. Add the Genesis to the list. I wanted to have a variety to try. Happy with the results so far.


----------



## tostyj

That's funny....the K2 in this pic has a Jamiroquai sticker on it: here's my old, old ('98?) Nitro Storm VX 158 with my wife's two deck's, a Gnu B-Pro 149 and a K2 The Mix 151, and my 5 year old shredder's Chicklet.

So Jkdrums you gonna give it up? Who were you touring with? I'd love to check it out....assuming I haven't already. Music is my livelihood as well.


----------



## tostyj

Oh and Anticrobotic....thanks for the compliment . Just got the XV and it's sick.


----------



## Jkdrums

tostyj said:


> That's funny....the K2 in this pic has a Jamiroquai sticker on it: here's my old, old ('98?) Nitro Storm VX 158 with my wife's two deck's, a Gnu B-Pro 149 and a K2 The Mix 151, and my 5 year old shredder's Chicklet.
> 
> So Jkdrums you gonna give it up? Who were you touring with? I'd love to check it out....assuming I haven't already. Music is my livelihood as well.



Sure! My biggest client was Kelky Clarkson. Toured with her a lot in 2010, I play for Street Drum Corps and I do quite a bit of session work. I also personnel train. Always trying to keep busy and enjoy life. Oh and I have an 8 month old daughter who I cannot wait to get onto the snow

Here is my YouTube channel if you feel like checking it out, search Jimmikane69

:+1:


----------



## alxmlr789

Similar profiles. Not much diversity here, got a screamin' deal on the Agent Rocker. Bindings are a set of cartels and a set of missions mixed up the straps and highbacks to make my own. 

I'm pretty surprised how much softer the Proto is than the Rome. Rome is definitely more of an all mountain charger. Set back and flex profile should be a good ride for some deeper stuff.


----------



## Brewtown

alxmlr789 said:


> Similar profiles. Not much diversity here, got a screamin' deal on the Agent Rocker. Bindings are a set of cartels and a set of missions mixed up the straps and highbacks to make my own.
> 
> I'm pretty surprised how much softer the Proto is than the Rome. Rome is definitely more of an all mountain charger. Set back and flex profile should be a good ride for some deeper stuff.


Bindings on the proto look sick and your description of the agent makes me regret not picking one up myself. Good lookin setups.


----------



## bozekid

Brewtown said:


> Bindings on the proto look sick


I second that.


----------



## Seppuccu

tostyj said:


> Oh and Anticrobotic....thanks for the compliment . Just got the XV and it's sick.


You're welcome. Seing your quiver makes me go "Noooo I've done it all wrong I need to start from scratch!" - but I'm going to focus on actually becoming good at snowboarding instead. 

May I ask what your weight and shoe size are?


----------



## alxmlr789

Brewtown said:


> Bindings on the proto look sick and your description of the agent makes me regret not picking one up myself. Good lookin setups.


I scored that Agent rocker on ebay from some antique liquidator last year for 139 shipped. :hairy:



bozekid said:


> I second that.



Thanks guys. Those are frankenstein mission baseplates, cartel adjusters, and a cartel highback. Vise versa for the bindings on the rome. They are both perfect flex for the board they are on.


----------



## tostyj

Anticrobotic said:


> You're welcome. Seing your quiver makes me go "Noooo I've done it all wrong I need to start from scratch!" - but I'm going to focus on actually becoming good at snowboarding instead.
> 
> May I ask what your weight and shoe size are?


190lbs. 9/8.5

I looked at your profile and it said you have a '14 BSOD 162. How do you like it? I gave that deck a serious look when I decided the SL wasn't cutting it for high speed ice-coast riding. A dude at Eastern Boarder that owns a BSOD (granted it was a 156) kinda talked me out of it though. He said he didn't think the edge hold was gonna be much, if any, better than the SL. In the end I decided to go with the XV. It's by far the fastest board I've ever owned and has the best edge hold. F'n love it.


----------



## Seppuccu

tostyj said:


> 190lbs. 9/8.5
> 
> I looked at your profile and it said you have a '14 BSOD 162. How do you like it? I gave that deck a serious look when I decided the SL wasn't cutting it for high speed ice-coast riding. A dude at Eastern Boarder that owns a BSOD (granted it was a 156) kinda talked me out of it though. He said he didn't think the edge hold was gonna be much, if any, better than the SL. In the end I decided to go with the XV. It's by far the fastest board I've ever owned and has the best edge hold. F'n love it.


I knew it - my weight, smaller feet. 

First of all, let's make this perfectly clear: I have 26 days on the hill in total, and I suck. Any lack of performance might as well come from my own lack of skill and experience. Also, I've only used the board 7 days and don't think I've really exposed it to the conditions it was built for.

Having said that, I believe Capita build boards for good snow. I.e. not the snowment/ice/slush we get around here. It does seems to lack a bit in edge hold because I just can't lay down a hard carve on it, while I've been able to rail a turn on two other boards I've used. Whether the difference has been the boards, the snow, or just lack of consistency in my riding I can't say. But I'm thinking that maybe I should have gone for that Rossi One instead (was put off by the topsheet).

The other thing is it doesn't seem to be very damp. Hard morning corduroy makes my teeth rattle and on mogul runs I've been bucked around pretty hard. It feels like my Blunt works better on moguls.

It doesn't seem to catch an edge easily though, and when you pick up speed it really comes to life. It likes to go fast.

I'm putting the board to the real test when I go to Japan soon, and I might come back with a second opinion after that.


----------



## tostyj

Ya, if I was looking for something to replace the SL (who am I kidding, I'm always "looking"), the Rossi One would be on the short list. It def wouldn't keep me from buying one, but I agree, Rossi could work on their graphics; although I've liked the look of both XV's and this year's Jibsaw is ok. Japan, I'm jealous. We're supposed to finally get some snow, but it looks like we're gonna get more snow near Boston than up North. WTF.


----------



## midnightcaper

162 bsod
159 camp seven Valdez 
157 bataleon boss. 

Rome 390 boss
Union factory


----------



## kdirt

T. Rice HP 161.5
TRS HP 159
Attack Banana 161


----------



## ComaShell

The beginnings of my quiver.

2013 Carbon Credit 159
2016 420 148
2013 Forum The Republic L/XL


----------



## LivingIt15

All-mountain, freestyle:
2015 Capita DOA 152 / 2015 Union Contact

All-mountain, freeride:
2015 K2 Turbo Dream 156 / 2015 K2 Formula

Rider info:
Male, 155 lb, 5'7", beginner-intermediate, Ontario, groomers, some park, some pow; not yet into jibbing, backcountry, and deep pow

What am I missing? Maybe a Mervin board?

Cheers


----------



## destroy

Almost all of it. There's the board I got for my girlfriend ('09 TRS 157) and a few sets of bindings not in there, but yeah... all I'd really like is a Skunk Ape split, a big Dupraz, maybe a 180 Skunk Ape for cruiser days...


----------



## Nocturnal7x

2010 Arbor Element RX 153









Got it in 2011, rode it once that march. Didn't ride again till this year which Ive gotten about 11 days in so far.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Left to Right:
-2014 146cm Burton Déjà Vu for the Wife
-2014 154cm Never Summer Proto HD/2013 Burton Re:Flex Genesis Bindings/Upgraded Malavita Autocant beds
-2014 156cm Burton Custom X/2015 Burton EST Diode Bindings/Upgraded Cantbeds
-2013 165cm Lib Tech Skunk Ape HP/2013 Gnu Mutant (Just purchased and haven't tried it out)


----------



## F1EA

destroy said:


> View attachment 65426
> 
> 
> Almost all of it. There's the board I got for my girlfriend ('09 TRS 157) and a few sets of bindings not in there, but yeah... all I'd really like is a Skunk Ape split, a big Dupraz, maybe a 180 Skunk Ape for cruiser days...


Mervyn called....


----------



## Seppuccu

F1EA said:


> Mervyn called....


That's what I was thinking.  But I have to admit that 11up looks wicked!


----------



## SickTrickz96

from left to right

2015 lib tech skate banana (154) with k2 hurrithanes (unsure year)

2013 Never Summer proto ct (157) with burton malavitas (2013 i think)

2013 Never Summer premier (159) with burton cartels (2013 i think)

and my burton ambush boots snuck there way into the pic too lol


----------



## Seppuccu

SickTrickz96 said:


> from left to right
> 
> 2015 lib tech skate banana (154) with k2 hurrithanes (unsure year)
> 
> 2013 Never Summer proto ct (157) with burton malavitas (2013 i think)
> 
> 2013 Never Summer premier (159) with burton cartels (2013 i think)
> 
> and my burton ambush boots snuck there way into the pic too lol


Left to right in what picture?


----------



## mikez

Not exactly a quiver, but it's all I need for now:

Bataleon/Whitegold Flyer w/ Nitro Phantom bindings


----------



## SkullAndXbones

here's my snowboards


----------



## timmytard

SkullAndXbones said:


> here's my snowboards


K, what is the ancient one?

I can't figure it out, not enough graphics


TT


----------



## CDNRockiesCruzr

*Is It Winter Yet?*

'15 Lib Tech Hot Knife 159 w/ '16 Burton Malavitas to come
'14 Lib Tech TRS Custom 157 w/ '14 Burton Cartels
'13 Gnu B-Nice 145 w/ '13 Ride VXNs (the Mrs board)
'13 Gnu Riders Choice 158W w/ Union SL Asadachis <--FOR SALE :embarrased1:
'12 K2 Anagram 159W w/ '12 Forum Recon's that broke


----------



## SkullAndXbones

timmytard said:


> K, what is the ancient one?
> 
> I can't figure it out, not enough graphics
> 
> 
> TT


a 2000 Forum Jeremy Jones. it's a 157


----------



## Sparta

'15 Burton FA with '15 Burton Genesis
Burton CA XX
'16 Lib Tech JL Phoenix with '15 Burton Genesis
'08 Burton Custom (not pictured but will always have it b/c board I learned on)


----------



## BFBF

Sparta said:


> '15 Burton FA with '15 Burton Genesis
> Burton CA XX
> '16 Lib Tech JL Phoenix with '15 Burton Genesis
> '08 Burton Custom (not pictured but will always have it b/c board I learned on)


nice, I Have both those genesis. Ill be posting over here more as it appear EL is on life support:happy:


----------



## Justin

sucks that EL is hurting. I still creep it but there is not the same level of activity as there was before.


----------



## Rogue

Sparta said:


> '15 Burton FA with '15 Burton Genesis
> Burton CA XX
> '16 Lib Tech JL Phoenix with '15 Burton Genesis
> '08 Burton Custom (not pictured but will always have it b/c board I learned on)


Haha right on, I'm keeping my first board too, a Morrow Dream 2010(?), solely for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Nivek

Just added this puppy. '13 Fish 160 with '08 UnInc ESTs with Freedbacks.


----------



## ComaShell

Nivek said:


> Just added this puppy. '13 Fish 160 with '08 UnInc ESTs with Freedbacks.


NICE.

Love that topsheet. Hope you get some pow to slash this winter :hairy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones

SkullAndXbones said:


> here's my snowboards


now i just need a burton custom x and tough cat, rome mountain division, and possibly a never summer chairman to complete the collection


----------



## Seppuccu

SkullAndXbones said:


> now i just need a burton custom x and tough cat, rome mountain division, and possibly a never summer chairman to complete the collection


You sound a lot like me.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

haha. 3 boards is just not enough lol. especially since i don't even use the old one anymore.


----------



## ridinbend

Super bored and dreaming of snow after seeing some pics of Chile right now so the next best thing is to pull out the quiver and oogle.


----------



## lab49232

ridinbend said:


> Super bored and dreaming of snow after seeing some pics of Chile right now so the next best thing is to pull out the quiver and oogle.
> 
> View attachment 72953


That's cheating, that's your wife's and your quiver combined! Unless of course you're riding the Roxy Silhouette and Girl's Beast in which case I withdraw my previous statement :happy:


----------



## f00bar

lab49232 said:


> That's cheating, that's your wife's and your quiver combined! Unless of course you're riding the Roxy Silhouette and Girl's Beast in which case I withdraw my previous statement :happy:


Never know. Could be an open marriage.


----------



## ridinbend

lab49232 said:


> That's cheating, that's your wife's and your quiver combined! Unless of course you're riding the Roxy Silhouette and Girl's Beast in which case I withdraw my previous statement :happy:


I do want to ride the beauty, but her split not so much.


----------



## lab49232

f00bar said:


> Never know. Could be an open marriage.


Well if I was married and my spouse had 6 boards to my 4 I would be in an open relationship pretty quickly... :embarrased1::embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Married a non-snowboarder/skier 


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012BS1AXO


----------



## ridinbend

lab49232 said:


> Well if I was married and my spouse had 6 boards to my 4 I would be in an open relationship pretty quickly... :embarrased1::embarrased1:


Honestly if I'm not riding something, I'm happy to share it. I'm not weird about my stuff. It's mine so it can be enjoyed not hoarded.


----------



## lab49232

The Beast was/is super fun in powder. But being small and normally riding 150-153 boards it felt too big to me unless it was deep and open. Had I been a bit bigger I think I would have loved it.


----------



## Seppuccu

ridinbend said:


> Super bored and dreaming of snow after seeing some pics of Chile right now so the next best thing is to pull out the quiver and oogle.
> 
> View attachment 72953


You need to sell me one of your splits at a good price.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Part of the quiver hanging on the living room wall for inspiration during the off season. Can't wait to get back on snow!


----------



## midnightcaper

That looks nice right there!


----------



## Mig Fullbag

midnightcaper said:


> That looks nice right there!


Thanks!!!


----------



## midnightcaper

This just showed up.


----------



## timmytard

midnightcaper said:


> This just showed up.
> View attachment 72961


Please tell me that wasn't wrapped & shipped like that?

That's horrible.


TT


----------



## chomps1211

timmytard said:


> Please tell me that wasn't wrapped & shipped like that?
> 
> That's horrible.
> 
> 
> TT


…I'm sure there was a box that it shipped in as well! :shrug:


:laugh:


----------



## Mystery2many

Mig Fullbag said:


> Part of the quiver hanging on the living room wall for inspiration during the off season. Can't wait to get back on snow!


Which one is your favorite???


----------



## midnightcaper

There was a box


----------



## midnightcaper

Now I just need to sell my other bsod and bataleon


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> …I'm sure there was a box that it shipped in as well! :shrug:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


You're sure are you? Why's that?

I've had them show up with just a sticker stuck to the board, not even saran wrap on it.


TT


----------



## ridinbend

timmytard said:


> You're sure are you? Why's that?
> 
> I've had them show up with just a sticker stuck to the board, not even saran wrap on it.
> 
> 
> TT


I wouldn't expect anything less from a craigslist seller


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Mig Fullbag said:


> Part of the quiver hanging on the living room wall for inspiration during the off season. Can't wait to get back on snow!





Mystery2many said:


> Which one is your favorite???


Honestly, I don't know if I could choose just one! They are all directional freeride/pow/carve oriented boards with various amounts of taper and setback, obviously, but are all very different and excel in different conditions and terrain. They all have their own "personnality".

The Hammerhead (far left) is better suited for high speed riding in powder and on groomers, with maximum float in pow.

The Diamond Blade (second from right) packs a lot of effective edge for its length, so it's a great groomer carver but is also a super fun allrounder freeride machine because of its camber profile.

The Blunt Diamond (far right) is at home in the trees, and in the steep and deep, while still holding its own on the groomers for a board with that much taper and setback.

The Lifer (second from left) is a special breed. Super smooth carver on groomers and just as fun to slash in pow.

I guess for my style of riding, and mainly because of *my size*, if I absolutely had to choose only one board, it would be the Hammerhead.


----------



## Psi-Man

Mig Fullbag said:


> Honestly, I don't know if I could choose just one! They are all directional freeride/pow/carve oriented boards with various amounts of taper and setback, obviously, but are all very different and excel in different conditions and terrain. They all have their own "personnality".
> 
> The Hammerhead (far left) is better suited for high speed riding in powder and on groomers, with maximum float in pow.
> 
> The Diamond Blade (second from right) packs a lot of effective edge for its length, so it's a great groomer carver but is also a super fun allrounder freeride machine because of its camber profile.
> 
> The Blunt Diamond (far right) is at home in the trees, and in the steep and deep, while still holding its own on the groomers for a board with that much taper and setback.
> 
> The Lifer (second from left) is a special breed. Super smooth carver on groomers and just as fun to slash in pow.
> 
> I guess for my style of riding, and mainly because of *my size*, if I absolutely had to choose only one board, it would be the Hammerhead.


Nice looking boards man. At first glance you would think you were staring at a museum piece, love that old school classic styling and look.


----------



## timmytard

I don't know if it's old schoo;?
Or just that I think ALL snowboards should be directional.

You can fuck with everything else, contact length, profile, taper, all that other shit.

But in my mind. 
The real good snowboards, are always directional.

Keep up the good work son.:hairy:


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Psi-Man said:


> Nice looking boards man. At first glance you would think you were staring at a museum piece, love that old school classic styling and look.


Thanks dude! That's pretty much what I was going for: High performance, functional, old school soul inspired shapes with modern geometry and construction.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

timmytard said:


> I don't know if it's old schoo;?
> Or just that I think ALL snowboards should be directional.
> 
> You can fuck with everything else, contact length, profile, taper, all that other shit.
> 
> But in my mind.
> The real good snowboards, are always directional.
> 
> Keep up the good work son.:hairy:
> 
> 
> TT


 Will do TT! And I am definitely not the one who will fight you on this one!


----------



## francium

Next seasons quiver is complete


----------



## Seppuccu

Bastard.


----------



## Deacon

Anticrobotic said:


> Bastard.


Lol, I had the exact same thought.


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> Next seasons quiver is complete


Seriously though, haha haha

When you see a Dupraz beside pretty much any other board.
You wanna ride it, haha.

That's what I see, when I look at it.

It just screams pick me, pick me.


TT


----------



## francium

To be honest I don't know which I'm more excited about riding, the dupraz and the bsod were both awesome when I tried them earlier in the year. Roll on December. :hairy:


----------



## Seppuccu

Never got all of it together until now.

















Left to right:
Capita BSOD 2014 162 + Nitro Phantom 2015 L/XL bindings --- "daily" driver
Burton Blunt 2012 159mw + Burton Cartel 2013 L/XL
Trein 199? 152 + S&B 199? bindings - bought this very cheap just for fun, might never even try it.

Would have posted my longboard too but I broke it yesterday.


----------



## Sparta

Sparta said:


> '15 Burton FA with '15 Burton Genesis
> Burton CA XX
> '16 Lib Tech JL Phoenix with '15 Burton Genesis
> '08 Burton Custom (not pictured but will always have it b/c board I learned on)


Added '15 Yes PYL


----------



## Matías

Nivek said:


> Left to right: 47 Derby Snake with Holograms, 52 Showdog with Stay Calm Cartels, 54 Marylin Custom, 52 Machete with Revolts, 52 Zygote with Five Hybrids, and a 52 Freedom Machine Camber Five GT's. There are many others, but I ride these.
> 
> The Stay Calm's will actually go on the Marylin and I have some Death Falcon's coming for the Showdog, Flux Pirate DS's for the Zygote, and possibly some Lien FS's to replace the Holograms on the Derby.



What do u think of your zygote? I skate and can't stop wanting that thang'. Is it too soft once it breaks in? Just a jib/ butter board? Or is it still fun on med jumps and fast cruising?
Arbor lifted the grip tech contact edges. Wonder about that too. Lol. I like to bs in general to understand how boards feel. Thanks man. 

That derby looks dope!! I'd probably get that derby before the zygote. Love cruising trees and pow. Seems like a fun board. 

New here today, hope I didn't eff this post up. Lol


----------



## Matías

146 nug
154 skate banana 
156 attack banana 

157 salomon Sanchez (For my friend to learn on. Mediated a deal between buddies. Sups cheap)

This is my Florida boy quiver. I learned on a ride concept tms I think it was named. Kicked my ass. Lol. Flat to rocker. Then moved to the attack banana for a while. 

Just got the skate banana last season and love it. Took it through everything. Lots of trees and park and pow. 

Took the nug on a full pow day in steamboat. Lol. Chute 1 and 2. And the back side. Actually held up better than I would ever think. Didn't get stuck at all. And it loves trees. The real reason I rode it is I didn't feel like changing binding and was rushing for first chair on Valentine's Day. Gf wasn't happy at all. Lol

I skate all day so that adds to how i ride for sure. Want to get into a camber or flat camber to feel out carves more. I want to feel out what board shapes I really like before my old ass can't huck jumps,rails,trees and cliffs as aggressively. Lol. I'm 32


----------



## Mizu Kuma

My latest addition to the Quiver!!!!!

It's for Japan, but took it down Thredbo for a trial in spring conditions!!!!! I like it, I like it a lot!!!!!


----------



## Nivek

Matías said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: 47 Derby Snake with Holograms, 52 Showdog with Stay Calm Cartels, 54 Marylin Custom, 52 Machete with Revolts, 52 Zygote with Five Hybrids, and a 52 Freedom Machine Camber Five GT's. There are many others, but I ride these.
> 
> The Stay Calm's will actually go on the Marylin and I have some Death Falcon's coming for the Showdog, Flux Pirate DS's for the Zygote, and possibly some Lien FS's to replace the Holograms on the Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do u think of your zygote? I skate and can't stop wanting that thang'. Is it too soft once it breaks in? Just a jib/ butter board? Or is it still fun on med jumps and fast cruising?
> Arbor lifted the grip tech contact edges. Wonder about that too. Lol. I like to bs in general to understand how boards feel. Thanks man.
> 
> That derby looks dope!! I'd probably get that derby before the zygote. Love cruising trees and pow. Seems like a fun board.
> 
> New here today, hope I didn't eff this post up. Lol
Click to expand...

The Zygote is rad! It's a super fun board, I probably rode that most last year. It's basically a camber Draft, so it's a soft camber jib deck. It'll still handle medium jumps as long as you can, it still has some pretty good snap. And System Camber does ride really well, I like it, it works. The Derby is what I ride second most often. It is one of the most fun boards I've ever been on.


----------



## Matías

Nivek said:


> Matías said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: 47 Derby Snake with Holograms, 52 Showdog with Stay Calm Cartels, 54 Marylin Custom, 52 Machete with Revolts, 52 Zygote with Five Hybrids, and a 52 Freedom Machine Camber Five GT's. There are many others, but I ride these.
> 
> The Stay Calm's will actually go on the Marylin and I have some Death Falcon's coming for the Showdog, Flux Pirate DS's for the Zygote, and possibly some Lien FS's to replace the Holograms on the Derby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do u think of your zygote? I skate and can't stop wanting that thang'. Is it too soft once it breaks in? Just a jib/ butter board? Or is it still fun on med jumps and fast cruising?
> Arbor lifted the grip tech contact edges. Wonder about that too. Lol. I like to bs in general to understand how boards feel. Thanks man.
> 
> That derby looks dope!! I'd probably get that derby before the zygote. Love cruising trees and pow. Seems like a fun board.
> 
> New here today, hope I didn't eff this post up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zygote is rad! It's a super fun board, I probably rode that most last year. It's basically a camber Draft, so it's a soft camber jib deck. It'll still handle medium jumps as long as you can, it still has some pretty good snap. And System Camber does ride really well, I like it, it works. The Derby is what I ride second most often. It is one of the most fun boards I've ever been on.
Click to expand...

Good to hear!! I read somewhere that it was too soft and chattered (nose flopped up and down) at higher speeds. So I hoped it wasnt a total knoodle. Thanks man, was super curious.


----------



## ComaShell

Mizu Kuma said:


> My latest addition to the Quiver!!!!!
> 
> It's for Japan, but took it down Thredbo for a trial in spring conditions!!!!! I like it, I like it a lot!!!!!


Nice man! I was going to hit up Hotham on my 420 but wussed out haha. Have to wait for that sweet Japow.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

ComaShell said:


> Nice man! I was going to hit up Hotham on my 420 but wussed out haha. Have to wait for that sweet Japow.


Yeah, I took it out after only a 5cm top up, but there was heaps of wind blown stashes everywhere!!!!!

I wasn't 100% solid about the Shreddy bein a full rocker, so I had to try it out before cartin it overseas!!!!! :embarrased1:

The 420 will be wicked over there!!!!!


----------



## F1EA

Whoa! Dat Shreddy.... sexy.
:crazy7:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

F1EA said:


> Whoa! Dat Shreddy.... sexy.
> :crazy7:


And soooo damn fun to ride!!!!!

I tells ya, if I hadn't already married my soulmate!!!!! :eyetwitch2:


----------



## kalev

Starting to feel the stoke so I pulled the boards out today

161 Jones Flagship
159 Smokin Jetson (new addition this year)
156 Burton Operator

Let it snow!


----------



## ItchEtrigR

kalev said:


> Starting to feel the stoke so I pulled the boards out today
> 
> 161 Jones Flagship
> 159 Smokin Jetson (new addition this year)
> 156 Burton Operator
> 
> Let it snow!


I been looking for that same model Operator in a 159, I got a 154w, great board!


----------



## DaveMcI

Ns heritage , 420, idiom select ( burton custom x). Next addition I think will be one of those backyard boards by signal, unless anyone has another suggestion.


----------



## DaveMcI

East coast scars, only the 420 gets treated with respect. For now.


----------



## Ryme Exp

Heres my quiver for the year so far for the upcoming season...










All Ryme Experimental decks except for the Santa Cruz

From Left to right..
-Couple of snowskates, one for groomers and one for the powder.
-An All Mountain cruiser
-Our Backcountry special
-An unfinished All Mountain
-A few left over from last year
-And a big ass Santa Cruz

In the works for this year are all the old models plus a new All Mountain Twin with a bit more emphasis on the freeride side.


----------



## F1EA

Eh
Is it winter yet?










:hairy:


----------



## Ygrene

Here's mine for 2015










2013 Root 144
2004 T6 152
2007 T6 156
2011 Custom FV 151


----------



## ItchEtrigR

F1EA said:


> Eh
> Is it winter yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hairy:


That's one of the prettiest quivers I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Manicmouse

ItchEtrigR said:


> That's one of the prettiest quivers I've seen in a long time.


Got quiver-envy right here


----------



## F1EA

hehehe trophy wives


----------



## Mizu Kuma

F1EA said:


> Eh
> Is it winter yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hairy:


Damn!!!!! :eyetwitch2:


----------



## francium

My prettiest 3 out for servicing. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seppuccu

F1EA said:


> Eh
> Is it winter yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hairy:


Somebody kill me right now.


----------



## FrontRange

Wife's two boards on the left

2012 Never Summer 20th Anniversary Heritage X (rock board now)
2014 Never Summer Raptor 165X Custom Split (with inside edges)
2014 Burton Barracuda 165 (powder board)


2015 Yes Optimistic 161W on the way soon hopefully! (to replace Heritage)


----------



## MikeHoncho

My quiver is ready for the season to start...


----------



## Snow Hound

MikeHoncho said:


> My quiver is ready for the season to start...


Quiver? Burton display more like. I'm guessing you and Jake are tight?


----------



## Seppuccu

MikeHoncho said:


> My quiver is ready for the season to start...


I see that you're planning to ride at least 18 days this season.


----------



## timmytard

Anticrobotic said:


> I see that you're planning to ride at least 18 days this season.


Well:jumping1: I got more than 18 days comin' myself too

:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:


TT


----------



## ridinbend

timmytard said:


> Well:jumping1: I got more than 18 days comin' myself too
> 
> :jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:
> 
> 
> TT


----------



## hightyme

Getting closer to opening day :jumping1:

From left to right;

Rossi Jibsaw 155 w/ Rossi Cobra V1
Rome Tour 153 w/ Rome Mob Boss
Rome Butterknife 152 w/ Burton Freestyle Reflex
K2 Parkstar 155 w/ K2 Hurrithane


----------



## Sul4

I'm just getting started on it haha,
2014-2015 Burton Nug flat (Learned how to shred on this thing) 
2015-2016 Burton Custom Twin

I don't know what I'm gonna get next, something that's not burton though


----------



## SnowDogWax

Quiver with wide angle


----------



## txb0115

So this happened today.. Newest addition to the quiver, can't wait to ride this setup...


----------



## neni

New lady in the quiver :jumping1: a small Flagship, mens 154.
Aaah, isn't she a beauty? Soooo curious if she'll gonna be the missing link between the big Flag and Mothership. Let it snow!


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> New lady in the quiver :jumping1: a small Flagship, mens 154.
> Aaah, isn't she a beauty? Soooo curious if she'll gonna be the missing link between the big Flag and Mothership. Let it snow!


I think you just need to send them a message sayin' "Make me a board, ripping chic's everywhere will ride it. You just watch"

See how easy that was.

Ya never know?


TT


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> Quiver with wide angle


You are gonna have some serious setting up time ahead.

I'd start setting shit up my friend, it always takes longer than you think to dial em in.

Ha ha sure is fun though.


TT


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> New lady in the quiver :jumping1: a small Flagship, mens 154.
> Aaah, isn't she a beauty? Soooo curious if she'll gonna be the missing link between the big Flag and Mothership. Let it snow!


So you went with the 154 huh ? :hairy:

Hehehe can't wait to hear about how she rides


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> So you went with the 154 huh ? :hairy:
> 
> Hehehe can't wait to hear about how she rides


Weeeellll... if there'd be a 158 with the same narrow waist I'd go for that one . If for whatever reason she doesn't have that stability I look for, I still got my first 158 Flag. But I _really_ doubt that for _this_ deck the -4cm play any role in the range I ride.
Besides the waist/foot size... I lost some lbs this summer... would be seriously underweight for the '58 meanwhile. Dunno if I could decently push her anymore 



timmytard said:


> I think you just need to send them a message sayin' "Make me a board, ripping chic's everywhere will ride it. You just watch"


My gut sais that she's gonna be perfect . She's got that sweet torsional stiffness...


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Weeeellll... if there'd be a 158 with the same narrow waist I'd go for that one . If for whatever reason she doesn't have that stability I look for, I still got my first 158 Flag. But I _really_ doubt that for _this_ deck the -4cm play any role in the range I ride.
> Besides the waist/foot size... I lost some lbs this summer... would be seriously underweight for the '58 meanwhile. Dunno if I could decently push her anymore
> 
> 
> My gut sais that she's gonna be perfect . She's got that sweet torsional stiffness...


Definitely think the man's 154 will be fine for you. Unless you're actually 6'5" and that avatar photo is just out of scale 

I know you were wondering and caught between 2 sizes a while ago; but i forgot what was the problem... no 156? ah well... those woody topsheets look sweet.


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Weeeellll... if there'd be a 158 with the same narrow waist I'd go for that one . If for whatever reason she doesn't have that stability I look for, I still got my first 158 Flag. But I _really_ doubt that for _this_ deck the -4cm play any role in the range I ride.
> Besides the waist/foot size... I lost some lbs this summer... would be seriously underweight for the '58 meanwhile. Dunno if I could decently push her anymore
> 
> 
> 
> My gut sais that she's gonna be perfect . She's got that sweet torsional stiffness...


Haha you're funny neni. 

All I can picture is a little girl forcing her little brother to play tea or something.
Where the little boy has this look on his face.
It's killin' him but he's being forced.

Or the look a cat would have after making it dress up & walk all funny.

Haha poor little Jones.


TT


Haha


----------



## Alpine Duke

F1EA said:


> Eh
> Is it winter yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hairy:


So F1EA, is that a 5'5 or a 6' ?


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> So F1EA, is that a 5'5 or a 6' ?


5'5"
My go to board. I love it.


----------



## Alpine Duke

F1EA said:


> 5'5"
> My go to board. I love it.


Just about to click purchase on one and am going back and forth between 5'5" and 6'.


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> Just about to click purchase on one and am going back and forth between 5'5" and 6'.


What's your size and weight? and what do you want it for?

Strict big mtn freeride, pow and deeep carving go 6'
All arounder, more agile... 5'5"

Do you know french? There's a review on Youtube and the guys try a 6' and a 5'5". It'll give you a good idea how they behave.


----------



## Alpine Duke

F1EA said:


> What's your size and weight? and what do you want it for?
> 
> Strict big mtn freeride, pow and deeep carving go 6'
> All arounder, more agile... 5'5"
> 
> Do you know french? There's a review on Youtube and the guys try a 6' and a 5'5". It'll give you a good idea how they behave.


No on French. 

I am 1.77 meters and 78 kg. Even though pow would seem to be this stick's forte, I have a k2 Ultra Dream 164 that is a perfect pow board and I plan on riding more all mountain with the Dupraz.

I was pretty set on 5'5" but then found this review. These guys said it was night and day difference with the 6 being much better. But....in the vid it appears they were on a 5'5" STD flex and it might just be that they liked the stiffer version more. ??

https://vimeo.com/107220103


----------



## F1EA

Oh hadn't seen this review. But pretty much what I'm saying:

6' for big mtn freeride and deep carving groomer destroyer.
5'5" is good all around for anything a resort can throw at you. Even in trees. 

Also they mention how you charge it with your front foot, which is how I feel about it. It likes to be charged.

They liked the freeride aspect more. Which is understandable....... 

Just that the 6' would be not much of a tree board for your size. I'm a bit taller and lighter than you, and the 6' would be a work out in trees for me. But I'd loooooooove to take a 6' on a big alpine open face. They are super stable, damp yet poppy, floaty as hell.

If you ask me.... get the 6' with Burton Diodes/Now Drive/Flux SF/TRice and use it as a big gun destroyer. Keep the K2 for your trees and mellow pow. 

Also, if you want paste the ^^ review ^^ in the D1 thread and we can take it there and leave this for quiver stoke.


----------



## francium

After testing both earlier in the year I went for the 6', for it's size it's still pretty agile it's only got the effective edge of a 162. If you're unsure which to buy go on the Dupraz website and fill in the "We help you choose your board" and they'll get back to you.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

francium said:


> After testing both earlier in the year I went for the 6', for it's size it's still pretty agile it's only got the effective edge of a 162. If you're unsure which to buy go on the Dupraz website and fill in the "We help you choose your board" and they'll get back to you.


For those who like numbers. 

The 5'5 has an effective edge of 1155
The 6'0 has an effective edge of 1220

To put it in perspective

151 Burton Custom EE: 1152
154 Burton Custom EE: 1182
158 Burton Custom EE: 1222

Basically the 5'5 is like riding a 151 in EE
While the 6'0 has roughly the same EE as a 158 Custom.

Where the two boards differ the most is in the sidecut.

The 5'5 has a average radius of 7.6 meters
The 6'0 has a average radius of 9.1 meters

Looks like the 5'5 has a more responsive sidecut, more responsive than a Custom of about equal EE.

The 151 Custom has a average radius of 7.52
The 169 Custom has a average radius of 8.66

That 5'5 has to be lightning edge to edge, but looking at these numbers the 5'5 is definitely pow slasher while the 6'0 seems more like a big big mountain pow bomber.

I read a lot of EE and carving and what not but if this Dupraz carves as well as everyone claims it breaks all the rules of snowboard design.

Fuck!! another board to hide from the wife...


----------



## Alpine Duke

ItchEtrigR said:


> For those who like numbers.
> 
> The 5'5 has an effective edge of 1155
> The 6'0 has an effective edge of 1220
> 
> To put it in perspective
> 
> 151 Burton Custom EE: 1152
> 154 Burton Custom EE: 1182
> 158 Burton Custom EE: 1222
> 
> Basically the 5'5 is like riding a 151 in EE
> While the 6'0 has roughly the same EE as a 158 Custom.
> 
> Where the two boards differ the most is in the sidecut.
> 
> The 5'5 has a average radius of 7.6 meters
> The 6'0 has a average radius of 9.1 meters
> 
> Looks like the 5'5 has a more responsive sidecut, more responsive than a Custom of about equal EE.
> 
> The 151 Custom has a average radius of 7.52
> The 169 Custom has a average radius of 8.66
> 
> That 5'5 has to be lightning edge to edge, but looking at these numbers the 5'5 is definitely pow slasher while the 6'0 seems more like a big big mountain pow bomber.
> 
> I read a lot of EE and carving and what not but if this Dupraz carves as well as everyone claims it breaks all the rules of snowboard design.
> 
> Fuck!! another board to hide from the wife...


Thanks a ton. I do have a reply and what they said but I think I'll go with what F1EA suggested and I'll continue this in the Dupraz thread instead of hijacking the boardporn/quiver thread.


----------



## Seppuccu

F1EA said:


>


Though on a second thought, don't you think you have a bit of overlap there?


----------



## F1EA

Anticrobotic said:


> Though on a second thought, don't you think you have a bit of overlap there?


Absolutely. The Charlie is getting split :hairy:


----------



## timmytard

Anticrobotic said:


> Though on a second thought, don't you think you have a bit of overlap there?


Woe woe woe there, budski

I see 3 powder boards & some other kind of board.

There's no overlap You gotta have @ least one board for non pow days? Don't chya?:hairy:

Although I can't say that Slasher is a TRUE pow board. 

I'm sure it's alright, or I guess it better than average?

That's not a guess, I've ridden it. 
The one in that picture.
Ended my season on it.

Yeah, Mwa ha ha ha , cut it up


TT


----------



## timmytard

ItchEtrigR said:


> For those who like numbers.
> 
> The 5'5 has an effective edge of 1155
> The 6'0 has an effective edge of 1220
> 
> To put it in perspective
> 
> 151 Burton Custom EE: 1152
> 154 Burton Custom EE: 1182
> 158 Burton Custom EE: 1222
> 
> Basically the 5'5 is like riding a 151 in EE
> While the 6'0 has roughly the same EE as a 158 Custom.
> 
> Where the two boards differ the most is in the sidecut.
> 
> The 5'5 has a average radius of 7.6 meters
> The 6'0 has a average radius of 9.1 meters
> 
> Looks like the 5'5 has a more responsive sidecut, more responsive than a Custom of about equal EE.
> 
> The 151 Custom has a average radius of 7.52
> The 169 Custom has a average radius of 8.66
> 
> That 5'5 has to be lightning edge to edge, but looking at these numbers the 5'5 is definitely pow slasher while the 6'0 seems more like a big big mountain pow bomber.
> 
> I read a lot of EE and carving and what not but if this Dupraz carves as well as everyone claims it breaks all the rules of snowboard design.
> 
> Fuck!! another board to hide from the wife...


For those who like numbers.

The 5'5 *165cm-167cm* has an effective edge of 1155
The 6'0 has an effective edge of 1220

To put it in perspective

151 Burton Custom EE: 1152
154 Burton Custom EE: 1182
158 Burton Custom EE: 1222

Basically the 5'5 *165cm-167cm* is like riding a 151 in EE
While the 6'0 has roughly the same EE as a 158 Custom.

Where the two boards differ the most is in the sidecut.

The 5'5 *165cm-167cm* has a average radius of 7.6 meters
The 6'0 has a average radius of 9.1 meters

Looks like the 5'5 *165cm-167cm* has a more responsive sidecut, more responsive than a Custom of about equal EE.

The 151 Custom has a average radius of 7.52
The 169 Custom has a average radius of 8.66

That 5'5 has to be lightning edge to edge, but looking at these numbers the 5'5 is definitely pow slasher while the 6'0 seems more like a big big mountain pow bomber.

I read a lot of EE and carving and what not but if this Dupraz carves as well as everyone claims it breaks all the rules of snowboard design.


I only know the shorter ones sizes
Just helpin' people see more clearly.



TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

Bought the Dupraz 5'5++ to hunt for powder and tree runs after most of the powder is trashed. Seemed like a good idea :hairy:













:snowboard3:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Arbor A-Frame 158 2009-10
Jeremy Jones Hovercraft 156, 2011/12


----------



## Seppuccu

F1EA said:


> Absolutely. The Charlie is getting split :hairy:


Werd. \m/


----------



## Alpine Duke

KIRKRIDER said:


> Arbor A-Frame 158 2009-10
> Jeremy Jones Hovercraft 156, 2011/12


This photo is not coming through (for me anyway) for some reason


----------



## SnowDogWax

F1EA said:


> Absolutely. The Charlie is getting split :hairy:


Why? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> Why? :eyetwitch2:


Very good question.

I was thinkin' the other way, but turning it into a split board?

I don't see where that fits into everything?

You're gonna drive 3+ hrs to then hike up the hill

On a powder day? With 2 other awesome powder boards.

Pay money to cut it? Just get rid of it.

Chop somethin' else up, somethin' cheap.

Sell that thing, it's still mint & worth bucks. 
Everybody wants that board.

Chop up an Option, just make sure you ride it first. Cause they are wicked decks. There's a metric shit tonne of em here too.

Fuck, I got a mint Option SuperCap 161Wide, that'd be way better to split, for 1/4 of the price.

I'll bring it one day & you can take it for a burn, I guarantee you'll like it.


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> Yeah, Mwa ha ha ha , cut it up
> 
> 
> TT


Hahahha it's only fair 



SnowDogWax said:


> Why? :eyetwitch2:


Well... the only slight overlap i have is the Charlie and the Fish. Now i KNOW i'm going to like the Fish more because a) it has some camber b) tighter sidecut c) slightly softer. 

Also, the Charlie has the inner urethane thingy that makes it easier to split. I guess i could sell the Charlie, for what $200? I dont really need 200. But i need a splitboard (or lets say... I could use a splitboard). So...... the charlie's gettin split. 

It's more of a long term planning kinda thing. Need to do all the AST training, etc. So that'll probably be by the end of this season.


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Hahahha it's only fair
> 
> 
> 
> Well... the only slight overlap i have is the Charlie and the Fish. Now i KNOW i'm going to like the Fish more because a) it has some camber b) tighter sidecut c) slightly softer.
> 
> Also, the Charlie has the inner urethane thingy that makes it easier to split. I guess i could sell the Charlie, for what $200? I dont really need 200. But i need a splitboard (or lets say... I could use a splitboard). So...... the charlie's gettin split.
> 
> It's more of a long term planning kinda thing. Need to do all the AST training, etc. So that'll probably be by the end of this season.


Of course you don't need $200 bucks, but if you really need to blow it.:embarrased1:I'll sell you an Option for $200:dry:

Awesome eh? :hairy:

Haha haha, nah, but I'm pretty sure I could find some sweet ready to rock splitty's


TT


----------



## neni

KIRKRIDER said:


> Arbor A-Frame 158 2009-10
> Jeremy Jones Hovercraft 156, 2011/12



Those two look beautiful together - and the proud owner infront... very nice shot . 
The this year's oak topsheet Flag would fit nicely to those ladies :happy:. Ever tried one? Would be curious to know how it compares to the A-Frame (Arbor are rare over here, never tried one)


----------



## Bertieman

Finally set up my quiver for the season. Should be <2 weeks from riding. 

@simonbirch I got a little sofa action in the pic for ya


----------



## Brewtown

Golf clubs are put away and boards are set up. Bring on the snow. 

156 Glory Stomper
158 DOA
159 Mountain Division

Forces, Contact Pros, and 32 Sessions.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Brewtown said:


> Golf clubs are put away and boards are set up. Bring on the snow.
> 
> 156 Glory Stomper
> 158 DOA
> 159 Mountain Division
> 
> Forces, Contact Pros, and 32 Sessions.


how is the mountain division? i've been curious about that board


----------



## Brewtown

SkullAndXbones said:


> how is the mountain division? i've been curious about that board


I've been curious as well. Everything in the pic is a new acquisition except the contact pros. Hopefully I can get you an update sooner than later.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Quiver for my trip to Colorado
Burton 162 ParkiTech, SG 167 Force, Dupraz D1 5'5 ++ , Dupraz D1 6' +, Lib Tech 165 Shunk Ape HP, Lib Tech 164 Darker Series, Flow 169 Maverick.....


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Brewtown said:


> I've been curious as well. Everything in the pic is a new acquisition except the contact pros. Hopefully I can get you an update sooner than later.


oh, nice. i was glad to see that rome finally made a freeride board with that type of camber profile.


----------



## MVC

I am amazed to see how many boards some of you guys have ! F* you can setup your own shop. Some have over 5000€ on boards :eyetwitch2:
Are some off you sponsored ?


----------



## Seppuccu

MVC said:


> I am amazed to see how many boards some of you guys have ! F* you can setup your own shop. Some have over 5000€ on boards :eyetwitch2:
> Are some off you sponsored ?


Nope, they're just addicted.


----------



## MVC

Anticrobotic said:


> Nope, they're just addicted.


i'm also addicted but i can't buy a new deck every single year especially with my renovation work on the house and i ain't close to any skiresort. It's about a 14 hours drive to get to a decent resort.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Not my Quiver, but the latest addition to the collection!!!!!

Never Summer Swift + Flux Team Bindings!!!!!


----------



## KeepItLow

My Twins..

16' Burton Custom Twin Camber + '16 Burton Malavita EST Trooper White
16' Burton Custom Twin Flying V + '16 Burton Malavita EST Trooper White


----------



## francium

Bought a mountain division in feb rode it for 2 weeks and sold it. It was one of those boards that looked really good on paper and i should of really liked it but i just thought it was a bit meh.


----------



## francium

MVC said:


> i'm also addicted but i can't buy a new deck every single year especially with my renovation work on the house and i ain't close to any skiresort. It's about a 14 hours drive to get to a decent resort.


I'm in that club 12 hours to the alps or 6 to scotland.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

francium said:


> I'm in that club 12 hours to the alps or 6 to scotland.


Yeah, we've got a 5-6 Hour one way trip to get to the hills from where I am!!!!! 

So close to pullin the trigger and movin down there, but the only problem is that workin down there ramps up in the winter!!!!! So what's the point on livin at the snow if ya can't get the time to ride it?????


----------



## Seppuccu

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, we've got a 5-6 Hour one way trip to get to the hills from where I am!!!!!
> 
> So close to pullin the trigger and movin down there, but the only problem is that workin down there ramps up in the winter!!!!! So what's the point on livin at the snow if ya can't get the time to ride it?????


Me too. 6+ hours to the closest Scandinavian mountains, 18+ hours to the Alps.


----------



## SuperRalfons

30 min walk to local resort.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

SuperRalfons said:


> 30 min walk to local resort.


Shouldn't you be busy walkin then????? :dry:


----------



## Martyc

francium said:


> Bought a mountain division in feb rode it for 2 weeks and sold it. It was one of those boards that looked really good on paper and i should of really liked it but i just thought it was a bit meh.


Remind me to poke you in the eye in February, lol, I like it and am looking forward to hitting the mountain on it


----------



## Manicmouse

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, we've got a 5-6 Hour one way trip to get to the hills from where I am!!!!!


That sucks, you can't even make a day trip out of it!

3 1/2 hours to the nearest resort from here, I could do a day trip but usually drive up the night before.


----------



## MVC

Manicmouse said:


> That sucks, you can't even make a day trip out of it!
> 
> 3 1/2 hours to the nearest resort from here, I could do a day trip but usually drive up the night before.


No daytrips possible, it's a day's drive (14 hours) one way


----------



## Hungrytitan

Martyc said:


> Remind me to poke you in the eye in February, lol, I like it and am looking forward to hitting the mountain on it


I've got a mountain division for this season as well, I'm looking forward to giving it a shot. I'm going to try to hit A basin, Loveland, or Keystone on the 18th and/or 19th and then Vail on the 20th. Hopefully they keep getting snow.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

His and hers Jones flagships(2014-15) paired with Burton Genisis/Escapades, full new rigs for this season yea we're stoked.


----------



## neni

hikeswithdogs said:


> His and hers Jones flagships(2014-15) paired with Burton Genisis/Escapades, full new rigs for this season yea we're stoked.


Nice!
Any cance she'll write a review?


----------



## francium

Martyc said:


> Remind me to poke you in the eye in February, lol, I like it and am looking forward to hitting the mountain on it


Haha I tried the new one at the board test and still wasn't bothered, where as others I was with really liked it. Different strokes and all that. :hairy:


----------



## Phedder

My new EST Cartels arrived, so I spent the morning waxing my boards for summer and mounting the new bindings. June can't come fast enough!

159 Endeavor Cobain '16, still in plastic. 
162 Burton Flight Attendant '16 with EST Cartels '15
158 Forum Destoryer Double Dog '12 with Resitricted Cartels '14
161 Ride Highlife '14 with Genesis '13

I'd swear the high back on the new cartels feels about 10% stiffer than my old ones, though that could also just be because the old ones are worn in hah. 

Happy shredding to all in the Northern Hemi!


----------



## ricksen24

It's arrived... (via snail mail) 














































Nice looking board and feels anything but stiff to the naked hand anyway.

Cant wait to get on this beast now.

:hairy:


----------



## hikeswithdogs

neni said:


> Nice!
> Any cance she'll write a review?


Yea I'm sure she would once we get to actually use them, her current board is a 2012-13 GNU Bpro, the flagship will be her powder\big mountain board but she'll still ride her Bpro on groomer\fun days.


----------



## F1EA

Phedder said:


> My new EST Cartels arrived, so I spent the morning waxing my boards for summer and mounting the new bindings. June can't come fast enough!
> 
> 159 Endeavor Cobain '16, still in plastic.
> 162 Burton Flight Attendant '16 with EST Cartels '15
> 158 Forum Destoryer Double Dog '12 with Resitricted Cartels '14
> 161 Ride Highlife '14 with Genesis '13
> 
> I'd swear the high back on the new cartels feels about 10% stiffer than my old ones, though that could also just be because the old ones are worn in hah.
> 
> Happy shredding to all in the Northern Hemi!


Wow awesome quivie. ccasion14:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just bought this 2016 NS West. Boards come and go, but every once in awhile I find one that I just can't let go. I have a feeling this one might be one of those. At least on paper, specs sound exactly like what I was looking for, along the lines of a setback directional Ripsaw with the CR profile. Graphics look even better in person too. We just need a little more of that white stuff here in the NW so our mountains can open! Getting pretty jelly seeing resorts open up one-by-one in CO and Tahoe.


----------



## Pigeons

'14 Endeavour Live 156 with '15 K2 Lien bindings
'14 Flow Era 155 with '15 Flow Fuse bindings

Strapped in the Live feels quite a bit stiffer than the '13 RC model that I own. Really looking forward to trying it out and carving around on some camber again. Not sure what the Flow will be like, feels easy to press, I've never ridden that camber profile before, sure I'll have fun on it.


----------



## F1EA

Pigeons said:


> '14 Endeavour Live 156 with '15 K2 Lien bindings
> '14 Flow Era 155 with '15 Flow Fuse bindings
> 
> Strapped in the Live feels quite a bit stiffer than the '13 RC model that I own. Really looking forward to trying it out and carving around on some camber again. Not sure what the Flow will be like, feels easy to press, I've never ridden that camber profile before, sure I'll have fun on it.


Yeah that's same yr as my Live. That 2014 Live is quite a bit stiffer than the older and newer models; both torsionally and lengthwise. Specially when brand new, it breaks in to... a bit stiffer than mid-flex. They softened it up again after that yr. 

The benefit is that it carves and floats better. I love that board and will probably get one of the newer EST channel ones in the near future...


----------



## timmytard

Triple8Sol said:


> Just bought this 2016 NS West. Boards come and go, but every once in awhile I find one that I just can't let go. I have a feeling this one might be one of those. At least on paper, specs sound exactly like what I was looking for, along the lines of a setback directional Ripsaw with the CR profile. Graphics look even better in person too. We just need a little more of that white stuff here in the NW so our mountains can open! Getting pretty jelly seeing resorts open up one-by-one in CO and Tahoe.


I feel for ya Trip, cause I think, what happened to me.

Is most likely:eyetwitch2: gonna happen to you?

On paper, the West _should_ fit me to a tee. 
After riding it, I never had the feeling it didn't fit me like a tee.
It was just how I knew it kinda would be.

Then I got on the RipSaw, that on paper, doesn't really have what I usually look for in a deck.

I don't think anyone needs a twin, Nobody rides around fakie 50% of the time.
So, to me it makes sense to ride a directional, with set back.
Yada yada yada, you know all the same fuckin' things on those papers haha.

It doesn't ride like any twin I've ever ridden

I'm not sayin' this to kill the stoke. I just think you need to get on a ripsaw as fast as you can. Especially if you love that West.

haha, after all that. you've prolly been on it no? haha


TT


----------



## Pigeons

F1EA said:


> Yeah that's same yr as my Live. That 2014 Live is quite a bit stiffer than the older and newer models; both torsionally and lengthwise. Specially when brand new, it breaks in to... a bit stiffer than mid-flex. They softened it up again after that yr.
> 
> The benefit is that it carves and floats better. I love that board and will probably get one of the newer EST channel ones in the near future...


That's good to know thanks. My old one was really good fun to carve around on, can't wait! No surprise they softened it up then, they sell it as a board suitable for all, not sure I'd want to ride the '14 model if I was a beginner. 

I would also like to try one of the newer models, I'm just not sure how I feel about the lifted contact points.


----------



## F1EA

Pigeons said:


> That's good to know thanks. My old one was really good fun to carve around on, can't wait! No surprise they softened it up then, they sell it as a board suitable for all, not sure I'd want to ride the '14 model if I was a beginner.
> 
> I would also like to try one of the newer models, I'm just not sure how I feel about the lifted contact points.


100% agree. They had it a bit more beginner friendly than it really was... but softened it up in later yrs to match. Then added a few more models Clout, High5 etc... with a bit stiffer flex.

I want to demo a newer Board of Directors (which was also made softer than the 2014 BOD) with the lifted contacts. It must work since they have added it to a few models. The lifted contacts are probably better for powder.


----------



## Triple8Sol

timmytard said:


> I feel for ya Trip, cause I think, what happened to me.
> 
> Is most likely:eyetwitch2: gonna happen to you?
> 
> On paper, the West _should_ fit me to a tee.
> After riding it, I never had the feeling it didn't fit me like a tee.
> It was just how I knew it kinda would be.
> 
> Then I got on the RipSaw, that on paper, doesn't really have what I usually look for in a deck.
> 
> I don't think anyone needs a twin, Nobody rides around fakie 50% of the time.
> So, to me it makes sense to ride a directional, with set back.
> Yada yada yada, you know all the same fuckin' things on those papers haha.
> 
> It doesn't ride like any twin I've ever ridden
> 
> I'm not sayin' this to kill the stoke. I just think you need to get on a ripsaw as fast as you can. Especially if you love that West.
> 
> haha, after all that. you've prolly been on it no? haha
> 
> 
> TT


I bought a Ripsaw when it first came out as an early release (or late release depending on how you look at it). I really liked the CR/XC2 profile but I sold that board because I just didn't need a twin with its specific attributes. I setup it up with the bindings both centered and setback on hard pack and in legit 8"+ days and it just never really became my 1st choice in the quiver at any given time. I will say, as much as it sucked in pow, it made up for it on ice!


----------



## Elektropow

My setup for 90 days in Les Arcs and the surrounding areas. 

150 Villain with K2 Lien FS'. Park and mess around stick.
156 Flight Attendant with EST Malavitas. Most likely my adventurous daily do-it-all-go-anywhere stick. 
157 Blacklight with Reflex Diodes. A little bit of mid-wide full charge variety into the mix. 

A bit camber dominant, but versatile enough I think. Like both the Ultra Dream (great powder freestyling) and Agent Rocker (poppy and insta-snappy skateboard) I used to have, but a bit inconsistent when going through groomers, hence the overhaul. Just not a rocker/crc kinda guy. Also the relatively high pitched "ping" noise from the Agent Rocker whenever I landed a jump just didn't give a very stompy feeling.. Very annoying, hah.


----------



## timmytard

TreallySol said:


> I bought a Ripsaw when it first came out as an early release (or late release depending on how you look at it). I really liked the CR/XC2 profile but I sold that board because I just didn't need a twin with its specific attributes. I setup it up with the bindings both centered and setback on hard pack and in legit 8"+ days and it just never really became my 1st choice in the quiver at any given time. I will say, as much as it sucked in low, it's pretty badass on ice!


Fair enough.

Just for shits & giggles & cause I totally believe this to be the case.

Which ever size you had, see if you can get the one size up one (if there is one)
& get it in the wide model.

The V man told me he rides the wide models & doesn't need to either.

He also said he thought a lot of people were on too skinny of a board.

He explained why vario grip sidecut work so well with the wider widths.

I can't remember what those things were, but wow, did it ever make sense.

Haha, I can't remember.


This is how I see it...

That board, really hauls ass & it fuckin' rails carves. That's what it was designed to do.

So giving it more edge, is like steroids.

To keep it in perspective, I never, ever rode it in powder.
Everything was shit, icy, chunky, rutted out, with some slush balls in there.

It handled that terrain like a champ. 

I'm on the 60X @ 165lbs. That's not even big really.
It definitely doesn't feel huge.

Shits and giggles. I have no problem riding Amy board if someone says it's wicked & I'd love it.
Not saying you in particular, but a lot of people just seem unwilling to try something different.


TT


----------



## Motogp990

2014 Yes Pick Your Line 161w
2016 Prior Fissile 172
2009 DIY split Burton Custom X 164w


----------



## fastaction

This Season. Wanna sell one and add a custom x


----------



## GDimac

*New to this forum. Love this thread*

Hey guys. New to this forum as a member, tho have visited as a guest from time to time. Love all the info, the quiver pics, etc. (tho as a fan of YES boards, wish there were more reviews/tests on YES sticks, esp their higher end ones. But aside from that, really enjoy this forum :happy

Don't have much of a quiver tho. Recently gave my '14 Jackpot to a friend & sold my Burton Descendant.

Got the 15/'16 YES Optimistic 154 + Union Force: my hard charging/all mtn bae 
Waiting to get new GNU Mullair 155 "early release"
*Supposed to be arriving at my local shop anytime now. Esp with Nico being my fave rider, his first pro model plus its directional and more pow oriented compared to the Optimistic. Can't wait ... tho will mainly be used on trips, as we rarely get any respectable pow days here.


----------



## neachdainn

Small quiver, but definitely does the trick


----------



## Motogp990

neachdainn said:


> View attachment 79362
> 
> 
> Small quiver, but definitely does the trick


So organized, like school kids lined up shortest to tallest for their class picture


----------



## Seppuccu

I see ... wife sticks to the left.


----------



## F1EA

Anticrobotic said:


> I see ... wife sticks to the left.


Nah. Those are probably his... just doesnt want to admit it


----------



## timmytard

neachdainn said:


> View attachment 79362
> 
> 
> Small quiver, but definitely does the trick


Has she got to ride the fish much?

I really wanted to try tat one but it was just to narrow in the ass end with 30mm of taper.

Are the D's the same size or different? 

My D is 2cm longer than my D+


TT


----------



## neni

Yay, ready to rock n roll! Tomorrow's "family quiver" is set up. 
My new 154 Flagship, first trial paired with Burton Lexa
Hubs 164 Carbon Flagship, new with Burton Diodes replacing the constantly problem causing NOW Drive










Was such a pleasure to drive up the mtn today. More snow than even in mid Jan last year. Tomorrow's season start, woohoo! Sooo curious how the lady n I get along


----------



## SkullAndXbones

where's the cat's board?


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> Yay, ready to rock n roll! Tomorrow's "family quiver" is set up.
> My new 154 Flagship, first trial paired with Burton Lexa
> Hubs 164 Carbon Flagship, new with Burton Diodes replacing the constantly problem causing NOW Drive
> 
> 
> Was such a pleasure to drive up the mtn today. More snow than even in mid Jan last year. Tomorrow's season start, woohoo! Sooo curious how the lady n I get along


Cannot wait to hear how it does!! But please don't praise it too highly, because then I'll be tempted for another snowboard I have no business buying hahaha! The little furball is adorable too, you need to pack him along in your backpack lol Stoked about the snow! YYYEEWWW!!!!


----------



## Hungrytitan

The board on top is my old roommates camber Academy board he got off eBay. The board on the left is my 151 Rome Brigade from last season, that thing is a blast but a little to short to really dig in on hardpack. The board in the middle is my 155 Rome Mountain Division new for this season. I love that thing. It had awesome float on the deep powder in Vail on opening day and today it was solid as hell on the hard fresh cordoroy we got this morning in Vail as well as the hardpack somewhat icy areas down toward the bottom of the mountain. Hit 51mph on it and it was ready for more. 

The 156 Rome Garage Rocker is from last season, I have only used it one day last season, probably gonna give it to my buddy.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Anticrobotic said:


> I see ... wife sticks to the left.


Cause the Husband's always Right!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

neni said:


> Yay, ready to rock n roll! Tomorrow's "family quiver" is set up.
> My new 154 Flagship, first trial paired with Burton Lexa
> Hubs 164 Carbon Flagship, new with Burton Diodes replacing the constantly problem causing NOW Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was such a pleasure to drive up the mtn today. More snow than even in mid Jan last year. Tomorrow's season start, woohoo! Sooo curious how the lady n I get along


If the Hubby wants to try a different brand of binding again, tell him to have a look at Flux DM's!!!!! (I'm yet to try out my new Teams, so I can't give the thumbs up yet, but initial feelings are positive about them too)


----------



## kosmoz

you can ride while holding on hands


----------



## neni

Mizu Kuma said:


> If the Hubby wants to try a different brand of binding again, tell him to have a look at Flux DM's!!!!! (I'm yet to try out my new Teams, so I can't give the thumbs up yet, but initial feelings are positive about them too)


Flux are unicorns over here 



Rogue said:


> Cannot wait to hear how it does!! But please don't praise it too highly, because then I'll be tempted for another snowboard I have no business buying hahaha! The little furball is adorable too, you need to pack him along in your backpack lol Stoked about the snow! YYYEEWWW!!!!


The snow would have veen awesome! Even off piste. Coverage is pretty good. Such a pity there was zero visibility. It's so hard to stay on groomers knowing abt all that knee deep fresh behind the poles... but hey, I don't complain. We could ride - tho, only on the beginner run, but for first day? In Nov? Riding on beautiful natural snow is more than one can ask for. 

So yeah, I've only just tried her on mellow slopes at slow speed. But so far I _really_ like her. Haha, the first 3 carves, I dug in the nose. Yeah... there's not that much nose there anymore, lol. Had to adjust my position - and maybe gonna set the stance back from the reference. With adjusted body position, I could carve her very well, almost effortlessly, felt totally in charge with duck stance. So the more narrowness seems to pay. 

She's astonishingly nimble despite the stiffness. Can't say if she'll be more stable at speed than the Mothership - which was the other reason/hope I cose the men's over the women's. Have to wait till we can ride a steeper run.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

neni said:


> Flux are unicorns over here


Ohhhh, well that's no damn good to him then!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Longboard und Snowboard Shop - Sick Deal :hairy:

SWITZERLAND
SARDONA TRADE AG
VIA PARLATSCH 8
CH-7016 TRIN MULIN, SWITZERLAND
+41 816304518
[email protected]
WWW.SICKDEAL.CH


----------



## GDimac

Update on my humble quiver lol

Thankful my GNU Mullair finally came. She's a beauty. Couldn't pass up on the first pro model of my own personal fav rider & legend, Nicolas Muller. Incredibly stoked 

L to R (combined quiver of mine & my lady's):

GNU Mullair 155
YES Optimistic 154
YES Emoticon 143


Now impatiently waiting for even a little bit of the good stuff. Its incredibly warm still in Ontario for this time of the year . Hopefully changes soon.


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> ...new with Burton Diodes replacing the constantly problem causing NOW Drive
> ...


was the problem something besides the buckles ??


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> was the problem something besides the buckles ??


Nope. Only ladders and ratchets. The rest was solid


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> Nope. Only ladders and ratchets. The rest was solid


Thanks, good to know..


----------



## Elektropow

That's why a now/burton franken would be pretty cool. If i ever choose to try the now's edge tech, I'll switch out the straps along with the ladders and buckles for burton ones. Can't go back to anyhing else now..


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just picked up this beauty. 2016 Capita BSOD. Love being the one to take a new deck out of the factory shrinkwrap!


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> The snow would have veen awesome! Even off piste. Coverage is pretty good. Such a pity there was zero visibility. It's so hard to stay on groomers knowing abt all that knee deep fresh behind the poles... but hey, I don't complain. We could ride - tho, only on the beginner run, but for first day? In Nov? Riding on beautiful natural snow is more than one can ask for.
> 
> So yeah, I've only just tried her on mellow slopes at slow speed. But so far I _really_ like her. Haha, the first 3 carves, I dug in the nose. Yeah... there's not that much nose there anymore, lol. Had to adjust my position - and maybe gonna set the stance back from the reference. With adjusted body position, I could carve her very well, almost effortlessly, felt totally in charge with duck stance. So the more narrowness seems to pay.
> 
> She's astonishingly nimble despite the stiffness. Can't say if she'll be more stable at speed than the Mothership - which was the other reason/hope I cose the men's over the women's. Have to wait till we can ride a steeper run.


I love it!! Happy to hear the feedback and I hear ya on the snow. If it turns out to be as stable as you're wanting, then I think you may have hit the jackpot with this baby! 
We are supposed to get some storms coming in and more snow on the slopes. I'll be doing instructor training, so if it's pouring snow while I'm there, all the better! It's early season and they're just now potentially opening up for the season, so I don't mind missing freeriding before the real coverage begins.


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Yay, ready to rock n roll! Tomorrow's "family quiver" is set up.
> My new 154 Flagship, first trial paired with Burton Lexa
> Hubs 164 Carbon Flagship, new with Burton Diodes replacing the constantly problem causing NOW Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was such a pleasure to drive up the mtn today. More snow than even in mid Jan last year. Tomorrow's season start, woohoo! Sooo curious how the lady n I get along


It's good to see your kitty neni, she's all better now?


TT


You used to be both feet forward, didn't you?


----------



## Rogue

timmytard said:


> It's good to see your kitty neni, she's all better now?
> ?



It's her new kitty......


----------



## MVC

SkullAndXbones said:


> where's the cat's board?


Don't know about the cat but ...

My capita (sleepy stevens pro model) and her first new deck a nidecker Elle (early x-mas gift)


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> It's good to see your kitty neni, she's all better now?
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> 
> You used to be both feet forward, didn't you?


Naw... all of my three former furballs died in October :mellow: The li'll beast on the pic is a new family member.

Yeah, I had ~ +30/+18 back in the day; switched to mellow duck (+18/-6) last season. Hub still rides +/+. He tried mellow duck but thinks it's not for him, he's convinced that he can carve more aggressively with his old +/+ AND doesn't get any advantage out of duck (he rides switch, pow, jumps comfortably with his +/+, whereas I feel way more confident there with duck).


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Naw... all of my three former furballs died in October :mellow: The li'll beast on the pic is a new family member.
> 
> Yeah, I had ~ +30/+18 back in the day; switched to mellow duck (+18/-6) last season. Hub still rides +/+. He tried mellow duck but thinks it's not for him, he's convinced that he can carve more aggressively with his old +/+ AND doesn't get any advantage out of duck (he rides switch, pow, jumps comfortably with his +/+, whereas I feel way more confident there with duck).


Just let me pull mt foot out of my mouth here for a sec

I think every time you go, you should move his back foot 1 degree toward duck 1 degree..

He won't even notice the change until it's too late, he'll see the light.


TT


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> I think every time you go, you should move his back foot 1 degree toward duck 1 degree..
> 
> He won't even notice the change until it's too late, he'll see the light.


Lol, he'd surely recognize the messed up screws until I reach minus degrees, lol.
Naw... I sure as hell won't tell him how he has to ride. That would be as if he'd tell me how long my stirrups have to be


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Naw... all of my three former furballs died in October :mellow: The li'll beast on the pic is a new family member.
> 
> Yeah, I had ~ +30/+18 back in the day; switched to mellow duck (+18/-6) last season. Hub still rides +/+. He tried mellow duck but thinks it's not for him, he's convinced that he can carve more aggressively with his old +/+ AND doesn't get any advantage out of duck (he rides switch, pow, jumps comfortably with his +/+, whereas I feel way more confident there with duck).


I looved carving with ++ but the jumps felt super sketchy. Not the jumps themselves, but landing felt sketchy on the rear knee... so I went back to 'light' duck. But every time i half-arse a heel turn, i think of what it could be with ++....


----------



## deagol

F1EA said:


> I looved carving with ++ but the jumps felt super sketchy. Not the jumps themselves, but landing felt sketchy on the rear knee... so I went back to 'light' duck. But every time i half-arse a heel turn, i think of what it could be with ++....


This makes a lot of sense, but there is a middle ground IMO.
I had a crazy +23 on the back foot last season, but went to Silverton and that angle was a huge hindrance, especially on jump turns and heelside.

I am now experimenting with +15 or +10 rear foot angle on my boards and it doesn't feel "extreme". 

I've seen neni's husband's board in person and I think he would have let me try it at Loveland (if I remember it properly) but he is goofey and I am regular so that would have been a disaster for me. I think he has a greater angle by far than what I do. He rides very very well with that angle.

(although we didn't do any jumping)


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> This makes a lot of sense, but there is a middle ground IMO.
> I had a crazy +23 on the back foot last season, but went to Silverton and that angle was a huge hindrance, especially on jump turns and heelside.
> 
> I am now experimenting with +15 or +10 rear foot angle on my boards and it doesn't feel "extreme".
> 
> I've seen neni's husband's board in person and I think he would have let me try it at Loveland (if I remember it properly) but he is goofey and I am regular so that would have been a disaster for me. I think he has a greater angle by far than what I do. He rides very very well with that angle.
> 
> (although we didn't do any jumping)


Yeah; if there's more snow this yr I'll try some more ++ angles at the local mtn, which is a lot easier to swap and toy with gear than Whistler...


----------



## timmytard

Picked these up last few weeks, not that i'm gonna ride any of them, but they are a quiver.


TT


----------



## francium

@timmytard how much for the balance?


----------



## joebloggs13

The newest addition....162 Arbor Steepwater! Going to pair it up with Burton Diodes.


----------



## SnowDogWax

joebloggs13 said:


> View attachment 80985
> 
> 
> View attachment 80993
> 
> 
> The newest addition....162 Arbor Steepwater! Going to pair it up with Burton Diodes.


Almost bought this board a number of times.. Congrats, would love to hear how she handles after you shred the snot out of it :embarrased1:




:snowboard2:


----------



## joebloggs13

SnowDogWax said:


> Almost bought this board a number of times.. Congrats, would love to hear how she handles after you shred the snot out of it :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :snowboard2:


Will do SnowDog!
A few first impressions....this is a STIFF board. Compared to my 2014 Yes PYL, the difference is significant. Also cool is the 360 degree sidewall wrap, which adds to the stiffness. Wood top sheet looks fantastic!

:snowboard4:


----------



## SnowDogWax

One review said the Steepwater is like a Ferrari Tank, a chunder buster, damp with stability. The Steepwater is scary fast. Take care it's a long season. :snowplow:







:e:embarrased1:


----------



## joebloggs13

SnowDogWax said:


> One review said the Steepwater is like a Ferrari Tank, a chunder buster, damp with stability. The Steepwater is scary fast. Take care it's a long season. :snowplow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :e:embarrased1:


Will do muchacho!:smile:
I only intend to really open the taps when I am 100% sure, and have the feel of this beast. From the reviews I think that this board really responds when you push hard. A real balls to the wall deck!


----------



## Mig Fullbag

timmytard said:


> Picked these up last few weeks, not that i'm gonna ride any of them, but they are a quiver.
> 
> 
> TT


If you don't ride'em, they are not part of a quiver. They are part of a collection... :wink:


----------



## kosmoz

Wanted D1 5.5+, but snow conditions were not very promising this year in alps, so didn't hurry to order it. Got an offer i could not resist, new 163 derby + new Flux PR bindings for a price of 40% discounted derby alone  

13' Salomon The Man's Board 159 + 14' Ride Capo
15' Salomon Derby 163 + 16' Flux PR 

The board, I believe, is renamed Powder Snake, because real Derby is 147 or 151.


----------



## F1EA

kosmoz said:


> Wanted D1 5.5+, but snow conditions were not very promising this year in alps, so didn't hurry to order it. Got an offer i could not resist, new 163 derby + new Flux PR bindings for a price of 40% discounted derby alone
> 
> 13' Salomon The Man's Board 159 + 14' Ride Capo
> 15' Salomon Derby 163 + 16' Flux PR
> 
> The board, I believe, is renamed Powder Snake, because real Derby is 147 or 151.


That Derby/P Snake looks a beauty.


----------



## timmytard

Mig Fullbag said:


> If you don't ride'em, they are not part of a quiver. They are part of a collection... :wink:


:|Damn you, haha

That is correct.

They aren't staying in my "collection" cause I don't have one really, or actually it is only one.

Everything gets ridden, traded or sold.


TT


----------



## Jcb890

So I guess I finally have a "_quiver_" if you can call 2 boards a quiver. I almost never make impulse buys and my wife hates how long it takes me to make any kind of purchase... however, today we found out about a local store that was having a sale going on, so we figured we'd see what they had and I decided to treat myself! I figured I deserve it after working 3 jobs and 80+ hours per week the last couple of months. Today's addition - *'15 Jones Flagship 165W*.

My other board (left) is my Ride Highlife UL 163W and then to the right is my wife's Ride OMG 140. And then in the photo showing the bases is a board I also bought today, though I picked that one up for my brother who was in the market for a T Rice - T Rice Pro 157.


----------



## AmberLamps

neni said:


> Nope. Only ladders and ratchets. The rest was solid


I find it absurd, and frustrating that a company with this much advanced tech uses such crap material for their ratchets and ladders.

I bought the Now Selects this year and loved them the first 5 times out until the ladders on the toe straps completely stripped, and became useless....Getting rid of them and replacing with Burton Vitas


----------



## neachdainn

AmberLamps said:


> I find it absurd, and frustrating that a company with this much advanced tech uses such crap material for their ratchets and ladders.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Now Selects this year and loved them the first 5 times out until the ladders on the toe straps completely stripped, and became useless....Getting rid of them and replacing with Burton Vitas



Just drop them a line - they'll gladly send you a new set of ratchets and ladders. At the end of the day, it's still a fairly young company, and there are always kinks in finding the right suppliers who can deliver. The whole ladder/ratchet situation was a struggle for them from the first year of production, and they've improved steadily each year.


----------



## F1EA

AmberLamps said:


> I find it absurd, and frustrating that a company with this much advanced tech uses such crap material for their ratchets and ladders.
> 
> I bought the Now Selects this year and loved them the first 5 times out until the ladders on the toe straps completely stripped, and became useless....Getting rid of them and replacing with Burton Vitas


Mine are still totally fine after a season and a half. The Drives were the bindnings i used the most last yr. JF offered me buckles and ladders... I refused cause, mine are still good. So no problem at all from mine.


----------



## Sparta

Quiver growing


----------



## ridinbend

I've had ladders get chewed from Burton, Ride, Voile, Union, and Now. They're plastic, and they're break eventually.


----------



## AmberLamps

Well im selling my now selects for $125 if anyone wants them.


----------



## gsmokez

2015 Never Summer Revolver with Union Flite Pro 155
2016 Never Summer Proto HD with Union Contact Pro 157
2011 Never Summer Revolver with Union Force 156


----------



## Seppuccu

gsmokez said:


> 2015 Never Summer Revolver with Union Flite Pro 155
> 2016 Never Summer Proto HD with Union Contact Pro 157
> 2011 Never Summer Revolver with Union Force 156


My female instincts tell me you like Never Summer.


----------



## deagol

F1EA said:


> Mine are still totally fine after a season and a half. The Drives were the bindnings i used the most last yr. JF offered me buckles and ladders... I refused cause, mine are still good. So no problem at all from mine.


I had good response from NOW customer service last year when my toe buckle broke. They sent me 2 new ones. One of these replacements just broke, so I have one spare left. I have heard that they have upgraded the buckles but I am not sure what the upgrade is. I am also hoping the upgraded buckles still work with the older ratchet straps I still have.


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> I had good response from NOW customer service last year when my toe buckle broke. They sent me 2 new ones. One of these replacements just broke, so I have one spare left. I have heard that they have upgraded the buckles but I am not sure what the upgrade is. I am also hoping the upgraded buckles still work with the older ratchet straps I still have.


Yeah it's the one complain I hear about. My old Burtons used to skip a lot, so thats why I liked the double teeth ones. But the ones NOW havent stripped or failed... they do skip every once in a while, but nothing too bad. I guess i'm careful or dont ratchet as tight as most people.


----------



## Deacon

F1EA said:


> I guess i'm careful or dont ratchet as tight as most people.


I think this is the problem, most of the time. People reef too hard on the ratchets.


----------



## F1EA

Deacon said:


> I think this is the problem, most of the time. People reef too hard on the ratchets.


Yeah, i see some people giving the toe straps a lot of ratcheting....
I just push em in by hand, then maybe 1 or 2 cranks.


----------



## deagol

for me, it's not cranking real hard on the ratchets... it's that the toeside back foot buckle always catches in the snow on hard toeside turns and catches on the snow and gets ripped backwards because of catching on the snow... 

I have had to trim the toeside back foot ladder strap to avoid it catching and that works, but the buckle lever arm always catches.

This isn't an issue on the front foot due to steeper binding angles and the fact that the orientation of the lever is such that it would not rip it back due to the direction of movement (the buckles are on the front outside of your toes with the levers sticking out from there)..


----------



## ridinbend

Ladies and gentlemen, we have rabbit trailed far from the original topic. We need to get away from this complaining and back to the real subject, quivers. No more ratchet, ladder bitching. 

A strangers quiver to help redirect


----------



## ridinbend

A powslayer quiver I would like to have.


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> for me, it's not cranking real hard on the ratchets... it's that the toeside back foot buckle always catches in the snow on hard toeside turns and catches on the snow and gets ripped backwards because of catching on the snow...
> 
> I have had to trim the toeside back foot ladder strap to avoid it catching and that works, but the buckle lever arm always catches.
> 
> This isn't an issue on the front foot due to steeper binding angles and the fact that the orientation of the lever is such that it would not rip it back due to the direction of movement (the buckles are on the front outside of your toes with the levers sticking out from there)..


Ahhh yep I get what you're saying. That's tough to solve..... a wider board? or go old school with the toe cap above the toes. 




ridinbend said:


> A powslayer quiver I would like to have.


hehehe I'm not too far from that one...









and had I not JUST bought bindings, I would have added a Capita Tree Hunter yesterday....... Still thinking about it.


----------



## ridinbend

F1EA said:


> Ahhh yep I get what you're saying. That's tough to solve..... a wider board? or go old school with the toe cap above the toes.
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe I'm not too far from that one...



Beautiful. How do you pick which one your going to ride?


----------



## PlanB

F1EA said:


> hehehe I'm not too far from that one...


I call BS on that 'quiver' F1EA, as I don't see a single indication that any of those boards have ever had a binding attached to them let alone seen any powder:wink:

Just kidding, calm yourself, that looks like a great choice of decks you got there. You mount each one and just pick or mostly find yourself on one or two mainly?


----------



## PlanB

ridinbend said:


> A strangers quiver to help redirect


A quiver? Looks more like a collection - wouldn't catch me riding that one skinny-wooden-water-ski-looking plank:grin:.


----------



## ridinbend

PlanB said:


> A quiver? Looks more like a collection - wouldn't catch me riding that one skinny-wooden-water-ski-looking plank:grin:.


I know. Something needed to be done though. This thread is so full of hope, and it was getting shat on by negativity. Bring the beauty back. Here's mine again. Well mine and my wife's. And btw, the swallow tail it's the most amazing thing I've ever ridden in pow!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

PlanB said:


> I call BS on that 'quiver' F1EA, as I don't see a single indication that any of those boards have ever had a binding attached to them let alone seen any powder:wink:


i didn't even notice that. he's full of shit.


----------



## deagol

Capita Tree Hunter looks awesome for deep snow...


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> Beautiful. How do you pick which one your going to ride?


Hmmm it's tough, but I have it all "figured out", i think.

- Live... pow on the locals (tight trees, small-ish mtn with not many flat dead ends to get stuck). Or if I may do park laps (like in spring, etc)

- D1.. mostly Whistler. Any conditions at Whis (except very early season cause of rocks). Sunny pow days, this is the one.

- Fish... guaranteed pow or stormy days. So... deep tree days and ven alpine. Super fun board.

- Charlie for whenever i kinda want a different floaty feel. It's the only with no camber, also stiffest and kind of sluggish edge to edge. But if snow is deep and fresh it's a nice failproof ride on trees, alpine, even groomers.

But if i'm not sure what's happening... Live or Dupraz. Those can ride almost anything and I have a blast no matter what.



PlanB said:


> I call BS on that 'quiver' F1EA, as I don't see a single indication that any of those boards have ever had a binding attached to them let alone seen any powder:wink:
> 
> Just kidding, calm yourself, that looks like a great choice of decks you got there. You mount each one and just pick or mostly find yourself on one or two mainly?


lol
Busted!

I almost lost the Fish once


----------



## psklt

Just sold the Aviator earlier today


----------



## gsmokez

Yeah although to be fair I haven't had the chance to try any other decent boards. We don't really get any demos of the higher end stuff up here so I don't like to take chances when I'm spending hundreds on a board. That being said I have heard amazing things about Lib Tech and would love to try one out.


----------



## timmytard

psklt said:


> Just sold the Aviator earlier today


What is that asym board on the left?


TT


----------



## timmytard

Never mind, haha I see now that it's the size of Texas


TT


----------



## psklt

Haha I should have listed them:
'15 Yes. The Greats 156
'13 Jones Hovercraft 156
'14 Volcom Pro Team from Bryan Iguchi made by Capita 156
'12 GNU Riders 's Choice 157.5
'12 GNU Carbon Credit 159


----------



## kosmoz

kosmoz said:


> Wanted D1 5.5+, but snow conditions were not very promising this year in alps, so didn't hurry to order it. Got an offer i could not resist, new 163 derby + new Flux PR bindings for a price of 40% discounted derby alone
> 
> 13' Salomon The Man's Board 159 + 14' Ride Capo
> 15' Salomon Derby 163 + 16' Flux PR
> 
> The board, I believe, is renamed Powder Snake, because real Derby is 147 or 151.


damn, that derby is so much fun. Agile, fast, stable, holds an edge well. If the man's board had any value in it - would sell it and keep derby only


----------



## ridinbend

kosmoz said:


> damn, that derby is so much fun. Agile, fast, stable, holds an edge well. If the man's board had any value in it - would sell it and keep derby only


You can always put a swallow tail on it.


----------



## Tatanka Head

ridinbend said:


> You can always put a swallow tail on it.


I've got an old 172 Nitro Storm that is about to get cut. Every time I take it out to look at it I feel bad and put it back in the stack.

"I'll never ride it, otherwise. Might as well." 

"Nah, just let it be."

And repeat.


----------



## ridinbend

Tatanka Head said:


> I've got an old 172 Nitro Storm that is about to get cut. Every time I take it out to look at it I feel bad and put it back in the stack.
> 
> "I'll never ride it, otherwise. Might as well."
> 
> "Nah, just let it be."
> 
> And repeat.


Do it! It'll exceed all expectations. Especially with a camber board. Mine had been the highlight of the season.


----------



## taco tuesday

Cut it! If it's just going to sit in a pile otherwise then why not do it?

I just picked up a new ride yesterday. Factory swallow tail, Burton Cloudsplitter. No pow to be found but it's going groomer cruising soon.


----------



## Phedder

I'm very tempted to swallow my Highlife but we just don't get deep enough pow to need to. I abuse it enough as is being my rock board, i'd feel bad molesting it further...


----------



## F1EA

Yeah, my plan is to split the Charlie; but I'm waiting til I have all the BC-preparedness for it. So that's some months (and $$$) away....


----------



## Nivek

I've finally got mine dialed for the year. Pic to come.

2016 Flow Darwin 153 with franken Freeballers
2013 Burton Fish 160 with UnInc ESTs with Freedbacks
2016 Niche Aether 156 with K2 Lien FS
2015 Salomon Derby 147 with k2 Lien AT
2016 Flow Chill 151 with franken M9ses
2015 Burton Show Dog with Stay Calm EST
2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTD
2015 Arbor Zygote 152 with Flux DS

Plus some 2017s for testing.


----------



## Seppuccu

Nivek said:


> I've finally got mine dialed for the year. Pic to come.
> 
> 2016 Flow Darwin 153 with franken Freeballers
> 2013 Burton Fish 160 with UnInc ESTs with Freedbacks
> 2016 Niche Aether 156 with K2 Lien FS
> 2015 Salomon Derby 147 with k2 Lien AT
> 2016 Flow Chill 151 with franken M9ses
> 2015 Burton Show Dog with Stay Calm EST
> 2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTD
> 2015 Arbor Zygote 152 with Flux DS
> 
> Plus some 2017s for testing.


Interesting. I thought the general consensus was that the Helix sucks. It doesn't?


----------



## GDimac

Quiver update:

154 Burton Custom Twin (camber)
155 GNU Mullair 
156 Burton Flight Attendant

Not quite the quiver collection compared to some of you big guns on here, but thankful nonetheless :nerd:


----------



## Nivek

Anticrobotic said:


> Interesting. I thought the general consensus was that the Helix sucks. It doesn't?


I was a little worried having heard some of the grip issues. On super hard pack the contact points actually feel a little too aggressive to grip right. Luckily if it's soft at all it's a super well done board and dies carve awesome, and luckily Colorado has been really good this year. It's not my favorite asym, that would probably go to the Yes Greats, possibly the Lago if it rides anything like I'd guess, but the Helix is fun.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Looked at the Helix until I read the review by BA


----------



## Pigeons

Pigeons said:


> '14 Endeavour Live 156 with '15 K2 Lien bindings
> '14 Flow Era 155 with '15 Flow Fuse bindings
> 
> Strapped in the Live feels quite a bit stiffer than the '13 RC model that I own. Really looking forward to trying it out and carving around on some camber again. Not sure what the Flow will be like, feels easy to press, I've never ridden that camber profile before, sure I'll have fun on it.


Updated my boards. 

Picked up a Yes The Greats 154 Todd Richards. Such a fun board, Its done everything I've thrown at really well, piste, park, to a heli trip. Icy slopes to thigh deep powder it's done it all. I've owned it for a month now. 

I really didn't get on with the Endeavour Live which was a shame as my last one was awesome. The carving was wierd, I could never consistently leave a single line, I always left what looked like two lines. I could leave a single clean line when I was riding faster than I normally enjoy. So I'll be selling it. 

Switched out the Flow Fuse bindings as well, hated those. I never got them dialled it so that I could use them as intended. I spent along time messing around with them out in the slopes as well. I they don't fit my boots...


----------



## txb0115

This quiver is working perfectly for me...


----------



## BFBF

txb0115 said:


> This quiver is working perfectly for me...


you liking the pilots?


----------



## txb0115

BFBF said:


> you liking the pilots?


The Pilots are rad.. I see myself riding them for a long time.. They're just like Goldilocks and the Three Bears...

They're just right, not too stiff and not too soft, the highbacks aren't too tall and they're not too short..

I highly recommend them..


----------



## Loonical

Just sold my 2014 Lib Tech AB 159

Riding solo quiver right now:
2016 156 GNU Space Case


----------



## jayb

From Left to right 55 Arbor Coda, 55 Arbor Draft , 56 Arbor West Mark. My wife's board 51 Arbor Flight My sons board 98 world industries. 

My sons second board 110 Rome mini shred.

My first board 95-96 Burnt 143 I don't know the model

My second and third board turned into a bench...Grey one 48 Joyride life support Red one 48 Never Summer SL

20 years of my life


----------



## jayb

gsmokez said:


> 2015 Never Summer Revolver with Union Flite Pro 155
> 2016 Never Summer Proto HD with Union Contact Pro 157
> 2011 Never Summer Revolver with Union Force 156


This looks like me with all my Arbors


----------



## scotty100

Nivek said:


> I've finally got mine dialed for the year. Pic to come.
> 
> 2016 Flow Darwin 153 with franken Freeballers
> 2013 Burton Fish 160 with UnInc ESTs with Freedbacks
> 2016 Niche Aether 156 with K2 Lien FS
> 2015 Salomon Derby 147 with k2 Lien AT
> 2016 Flow Chill 151 with franken M9ses
> 2015 Burton Show Dog with Stay Calm EST
> 2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTD
> 2015 Arbor Zygote 152 with Flux DS
> 
> Plus some 2017s for testing.


Nice. But there's only 7 days in the week dude...

Pics. Plus we need more binding reviews from you. I feel we've been lacking on the binding front in the forum last year or so...


----------



## Seppuccu

jayb said:


> From Left to right 55 Arbor Coda, 55 Arbor Draft , 56 Arbor West Mark. My wife's board 51 Arbor Flight My sons board 98 world industries.
> 
> My sons second board 110 Rome mini shred.
> 
> My first board 95-96 Burnt 143 I don't know the model
> 
> My second and third board turned into a bench...Grey one 48 Joyride life support Red one 48 Never Summer SL
> 
> 20 years of my life


Holy shit, from what year is that Coda?

EDIT: Never mind, 2009.


----------



## htfu

2016 bataleon magic carpet 156
2012/3 bataleon riot 159w
2013 now ipo bindings (l/xl, black/green)

still have the 2011 bataleon the jam 164 + union force bindings ... just don't use the setup


----------



## EastCoastToast

'14-'15 GNU Billy Goat 159
'14-'15 Capita DOA 156
'15-'16 Neversummer Type Two 157

'13-'14 Union Force
'13-'14 Union Contact Pro
'14-'15 NOW Select


----------



## jayb

Anticrobotic said:


> Holy shit, from what year is that Coda?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, 2009.


I'll admit I bought it for the graphic:smile:


----------



## Seppuccu

jayb said:


> I'll admit I bought it for the graphic:smile:


No kidding!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

just curious, how come some of you guys just stick to 1 brand? why not try other brands? as much as i love my 2013 rome anthem i don't plan on upgrading to a new one anytime soon. i wanna check out the burton custom x and tough cat, rome mountain division, never summer chairman, and maybe something from donek or kessler before i upgrade my anthem.


----------



## firlefranz

Capita The Outsiders 156w + Contact Pros
Whitegold Flyer 157w


----------



## Seppuccu

SkullAndXbones said:


> just curious, how come some of you guys just stick to 1 brand? why not try other brands? as much as i love my 2013 rome anthem i don't plan on upgrading to a new one anytime soon. i wanna check out the burton custom x and tough cat, rome mountain division, never summer chairman, and maybe something from donek or kessler before i upgrade my anthem.


Fanboys gonna fanboy


----------



## Nivek

scotty100 said:


> Nice. But there's only 7 days in the week dude...
> 
> Pics. Plus we need more binding reviews from you. I feel we've been lacking on the binding front in the forum last year or so...












2015 Salomon Derby 147 with Lien AT, 2016 Flow Darwin with Freeballers, 2016 Niche Aether with K2 Lien FS, 2013 Burton Fish with Uninc EST










2016 Flow Chill with M9ses, 2015 Burton Show Dog with Stay Calm EST, 2015 Arbor Zygote with Flux DS, 2016 Ride Helix with LTD Rodeo


----------



## jayb

SkullAndXbones said:


> just curious, how come some of you guys just stick to 1 brand? why not try other brands? as much as i love my 2013 rome anthem i don't plan on upgrading to a new one anytime soon. i wanna check out the burton custom x and tough cat, rome mountain division, never summer chairman, and maybe something from donek or kessler before i upgrade my anthem.


My Arbor love has a lot to do with my local shop that my wife used to work at. They have NS, Arbor, Lib, Rome, and Burton shit like 5150 so I would demo them. The NS and Lib are $$$$$$ I got the Arbors at a steal at seasons end.


----------



## Deacon

SkullAndXbones said:


> just curious, how come some of you guys just stick to 1 brand? why not try other brands? as much as i love my 2013 rome anthem i don't plan on upgrading to a new one anytime soon. i wanna check out the burton custom x and tough cat, rome mountain division, never summer chairman, and maybe something from donek or kessler before i upgrade my anthem.


In the seven years I've been riding I've purchased and ridden a K2 Union, a NS SL, a Rossi The Experience, and a Dinosaurs Will Die The Rat. Can't see the point of sticking to one type as I'm still learning what I like.


----------



## Psicko

Deacon said:


> In the seven years I've been riding I've purchased and ridden a K2 Union, a NS SL, a Rossi The Experience, and a Dinosaurs Will Die The Rat. Can't see the point of sticking to one type as I'm still learning what I like.


How do you like the Dinosaurs Will Die Rat? I was looking into this board as a park/freestyle board.


----------



## neni

New lady in the quiver - Jones women's Flagship '16. 
(Found her 40% off on sale, couldn't resist to get her to replace the beloved but beaten Mothership) 

She had her maiden trip this weekend in awesome pow conditions. Love her!


----------



## Deacon

Psicko said:


> How do you like the Dinosaurs Will Die Rat? I was looking into this board as a park/freestyle board.


I like it. It's definitely _capable_ of doing more than I ask of it at this point. But it's surprisingly stable considering it's a 155 and I'm 220-230#. Angrysnowboarder has a glowing review of it that may have better details than what I can provide. I usually ride it after I start getting tired on my big Rossi, as the flat to rocker profile allows me to relax a bit. Our snow conditions haven't been ideal to inspire me to push my freestyle (read: I'm being a pussy this season).


----------



## Psicko

Deacon said:


> I like it. It's definitely _capable_ of doing more than I ask of it at this point. But it's surprisingly stable considering it's a 155 and I'm 220-230#. Angrysnowboarder has a glowing review of it that may have better details than what I can provide. I usually ride it after I start getting tired on my big Rossi, as the flat to rocker profile allows me to relax a bit. Our snow conditions haven't been ideal to inspire me to push my freestyle (read: I'm being a pussy this season).


Thanks. This season I bought a 157 DWD Genovese and I love the flat profile. I weigh in the 190's and I find that it is stable as well. just was thinking about getting something a little more flexy to play around with in the park.

Tomorrow I will post a picture of my 2 board quiver.


----------



## JDA

Well I just got back from Japan, I took my 12 year old board with me and it didn't do too well in the powder, we had 13 powder days from a possible 17.

I was tempted to grab a new board over there but everything is super expensive. So on my return I bought 2 new boards but I won't be able to use them for a while which is a shame.


----------



## Seppuccu

New partner in crime: Nitro Team Exposure Gullwing 162. :dance1: Might become my quiver of one; we'll see.


----------



## Triple8Sol

This just arrived today...my first swallow tail deck ever. Can't wait to see how it rides!


----------



## danzo

*Piste*
2013 157 T-Rice Pro w/ Danny Kass Union Bindings
2015 Flow Talon Boots

*Park*
2013 156w Bataleon Evil Twin w/ 2014 Union Force Bindings
2010 149 Drake Urban w/ 2011 Drake Reload Bindings
2013 Van Auras

5'8" 175lbs


----------



## psklt

Just picked up a 152 420


----------



## Seppuccu

psklt said:


> Just picked up a 152 420


----------



## MVC

*obituary*

It is with heavy heart I announce the passing of my beloved old Burton Custom. After a courageous journey in La bresse, France, he took his last white icy snow breath, took a leap of faith, grinded the rail with his last strengths but couldn't hold on any longer and snapped his back.
Rest in pieces my friend, you have fought well !


----------



## Fielding

This is the central core of my quiver. These three have tended to reside at my office through this winter, ready for quick deployment in the event snow comes or really anytime that responsibilities can be shirked. I have a few others for special occasions at home. But with these three I feel that I can basically handle any local situation that needs handling. Unless there's no snow.

2015 Burton Custom (camber) 163
2014 NS Cobra 161
2016 Unity Reverse 164

My bindings are subject to constant swappage. The Custom now has some channel proprietary Malavitas on it. The Cobra has some 4-hole Cartels. The Reverse has my 2013 Atlas bindings on it. The Unity Reverse was acquired not too long ago but managed to get a big percentage of snow time as the season wound down and the snow went to slush. It also proved itself very handy in a significant WV powder session on Valentine's weekend.


----------



## nutmegchoi

I just have two.
Would love to add a powder board.

Black:

2008 Never Summer Trinity
2012 Flux GU15 

White:

15/16 Never Summer Aura
2016 Union Legacy


----------



## jayb

Look what I got yesterday. I feel like I need to go positive on my back foot


----------



## joebloggs13

This is my quiver....
2014 159 Yes PYL with 2014 Cartels
2016 162 Arbor Steepwater with 2016 Diodes
2016 154 Yes The Greats with 2016 Malavitas(newest addition!)


----------



## Manicmouse

jayb said:


> Look what I got yesterday. I feel like I need to go positive on my back foot


That board is pure sex.


----------



## txb0115

@SkullAndXbones




SkullAndXbones said:


> just curious, how come some of you guys just stick to 1 brand? why not try other brands? as much as i love my 2013 rome anthem i don't plan on upgrading to a new one anytime soon. i wanna check out the burton custom x and tough cat, rome mountain division, never summer chairman, and maybe something from donek or kessler before i upgrade my anthem.


I've been all over for brands over the last 30 years of riding.. and with that in mind I have become quite particular to what I like ( which doesn't mean its the best ) 

I like boards that are freeride dominate designs and made to ride like that. I also like camber dominate boards, with only rocker in the tip and tail ever so slightly.... 

I also like my boards to be 25.8-26.0 in waist width... 

So that narrows the field considerably in choices... 

I like my Priors because with their carbon construction they are damp as hell without being crazy 2x4 stiff.. On the splitboard side of things, which is what I do more than anything.. I ride the lifts maybe 10 days a year, yet splitboard 40+ days ( I only work 4 nights a week for 25 hrs a week, so I can snowboard every day ) Priors carbon/kevlar construction makes for the lightest boards out there and that makes for a lot less energy expended on the way up skinning..

So for me Prior is what I like...

I did have a Yes PYL 162 this year and wasn't a fan and sold it, and in the last few years have owned multiple Lib Tech boards and want to love them ( like I used to back before Banana Tech ) but hate that type of camber/rocker profile.. I also had a Venture solid and split as well and like them, but in the end they were just too heavy and just too stiff for my personal tastes...

Next year Burton has 3 different boards in widths that I like as well as shape and camber profiles and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna give one a spin which will be the first Burton deck I've owned since 1997.. 

The Mod Fish, Gate Keeper and Flight Attendant are all coming in mid-wide sizes next year so I will be getting one for sure because I'm really interested to try a Burton and The Channel, that fits my size needs and camber desires.. 

A Gate Keeper 161cm with a 26.0 waist and 15mm of taper seems right up my alley


----------



## SnowDogWax

Quiver has evolved:embarrased1: Sold 33 boards. :crazy2:8 left to sell:blahblah:

1. Dupraz D1 6'+ :snowing:
2. Burton 163 Juice Wagon:snowboard4:
3. Niche 162 Story :snowboard3:
4. Never Summer 160X Rip Saw :snowboard2:


----------



## jayb

Manicmouse said:


> That board is pure sex.


If I take the swift it to bed tonight I wonder if my wife will leave me or snuggle up>


----------



## Alonzo

My present stable: 2016 Fullbag Hammerhead 181, 2016 Arbor A-Frame 167w, 2016 K2 Ultra Split 165w, 2014 Lib Tech Skunk Ape 169, 2006 Burton T6 164w, and an old Rome Agent 158 that I used to use as a jib board (I think it's a 2008 or so, but I don't remember...it's been a while). I put my Now Drives w/Burton Hammock ankle straps on whatever solid I'm riding at any given time. The split has Spark Burners with straps swapped out for a set off an old pair of Drake Podiums.

I'm thinking about selling the A-Frame, and I think I'm going to give the Agent to a kid from work (I saw him riding an old 149 recently and he's 5'10 and a buck ninety). Next year I'm planning to add a Funslinger 160x for buttering around on and I'll get someone to build me an enormous custom split (probably a 190 or so with a 26.5 waist) that will stay afloat all the time when I'm all geared up with my pack on and my avy gear. Add another set of bindings (probably some O-Drives), and I think I'll be set for a few years. Hopefully my wife won't have leave me before then for buying too many snowboards.


----------



## neni

A brief history of time... cleaned up the stack in the shed and sorted our boards since early 90ties.

Mine on the left (not complete cos I gave some away); his on the right corner - some of his old ones were my hand me down learning boards 









My corner









His corner


----------



## Jcb890

Wow neni... just, wow.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

There:


----------



## Jcb890

KIRKRIDER said:


> There:


Those both look fantastic. Love the topsheets.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Jcb890 said:


> Those both look fantastic. Love the topsheets.


Thanks! Got the A-Frame for $170 new from Sport Chalet in the middle of summer. Had a nick on an edge, and the Hovy from a guy I met on this forum. Both amazing boards.


----------



## Jcb890

KIRKRIDER said:


> Thanks! Got the A-Frame for $170 new from Sport Chalet in the middle of summer. Had a nick on an edge, and the Hovy from a guy I met on this forum. Both amazing boards.


I just like how they look subtle, yet awesome. Especially the Hovercraft. I don't usually like the real flashy topsheet graphics myself.


----------



## Trabi75

This was my 40th birthday addition this year. 








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99

neni said:


> My corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His corner


:dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw:
I guess you don't buy purses and shoes Neni?


----------



## timmytard

snowangel99 said:


> :dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw:
> I guess you don't buy purses and shoes Neni?


Ask neni how many jackets she has,:embarrased1: hehe.


TT

neni 1, 2 & 4 of your hubby's boards are really sought after.
Especially the ketchup & mustard.


----------



## Trabi75

timmytard said:


> Ask neni how many jackets she has,:embarrased1: hehe.
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> neni 1, 2 & 4 of your hubby's boards are really sought after.
> Especially the ketchup & mustard.


Ditto on that AIR. First time I ever boarded the, guy that took me had one autographed by Craig Kelly. It got stolen at Brighton when we went in the lodge for a wee before driving home

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

snowangel99 said:


> :dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw:
> I guess you don't buy purses and shoes Neni?


She's Swiss, so she can afford all of it. Plus jackets.


----------



## neni

snowangel99 said:


> :dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw::dropjaw:
> I guess you don't buy purses and shoes Neni?


After +20 years, your collection will also fill a wall  (keep all of them! If you give them to friends, ask to get 'em back when they don't use 'em anymore. I made the mistake and gave 3 away back in the day and now miss them...)

Lol, yes, I've neither a purse nor shoe collection - or do backpacks and boots count as well?


----------



## neni

Anticrobotic said:


> She's Swiss, so she can afford all of it. Plus jackets.


Says the Swede :laugh:


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> Ask neni how many jackets she has,:embarrased1: hehe.
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> neni 1, 2 & 4 of your hubby's boards are really sought after.
> Especially the ketchup & mustard.


No chance. I guess he gonna have a coffin built out of 'em :laugh:

And... I've only one jacket (one per designated use )


----------



## Argo

neni said:


> After +20 years, your collection will also fill a wall  (keep all of them! If you give them to friends, ask to get 'em back when they don't use 'em anymore. I made the mistake and gave 3 away back in the day and now miss them...)
> 
> Lol, yes, I've neither a purse nor shoe collection - or do backpacks and boots count as well?


Hold up. What's up with his bright colored board with a duck stance? Thought he was a forward stance die hard.


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> Hold up. What's up with his bright colored board with a duck stance? Thought he was a forward stance die hard.


Lol, good eye!
That was an impulsive "weak moment" buy; when I bought the ballerina last year and spent the mud slush days exercising twirrling, he suddenly came n announced he'll chime in this experimenz and ordered that bright ballerina. Well... the board has 2hrs on it and is for sale :laugh:


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> No chance. I guess he gonna have a coffin built out of 'em :laugh:
> 
> And... I've only one jacket (one _color _per designated use )


Oh I don't want em, haha, not that I wouldn't take em.
But I have my one board from back then that I looked for, for exactly 20 years before I found it.

Here, I fixed that for you neni:embarrased1:, I believe you may have left a word out?>


TT


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Lol, good eye!
> That was an impulsive "weak moment" buy; when I bought the ballerina last year and spent the mud slush days exercising twirrling, he suddenly came n announced he'll chime in this experimenz and ordered that bright ballerina. Well... the board has 2hrs on it and is for sale :laugh:


Haha that's funny. I think it becomes hard to ride slow & do ballerina spins.

Once you turn into a powder slaying mad man.

I do anyway, haha

Once you start coming close to breaking the sound barrier & cranking out high G carves like a jet fighter pilot.

Going slow & doin' ballerina twirls BWA HA HA HA 

Yeah haha that just doesn't cut it anymore haha


TT


Haha haha I'm laughin' my bag off haha but it's the truth


Edit

Or mad woman. 

Cause neni. 

You are a bad ass little lady.


----------



## ridinbend

timmytard said:


> I think it becomes hard to ride slow & do ballerina spins.
> Once you turn into a powder slaying mad man.


Truth
10char


----------



## snowangel99

timmytard said:


> Cause neni.
> 
> You are a bad ass little lady.


I second this.:iagree:


----------



## psklt

Picked up my first Burton since...a while ago


----------



## Alonzo

neni said:


> A brief history of time... cleaned up the stack in the shed and sorted our boards since early 90ties.
> 
> Mine on the left (not complete cos I gave some away); his on the right corner - some of his old ones were my hand me down learning boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His corner



I has that same Sims Dual 153 on the left side of your quiver. It was my second board, and the one I really learned to snowboard on. I never thought I'd see one again.

I wish I still had mine...


----------



## shadowboxin20

1998 Floater 63
2002 Ride Theory 61
2010 Custom
2015 GNU Riders Choice


----------



## neni

Alonzo said:


> I has that same Sims Dual 153 on the left side of your quiver. It was my second board, and the one I really learned to snowboard on. I never thought I'd see one again.
> 
> I wish I still had mine...


It was my second as well; found it in the garbage. Being a short of money late teen, that find was like X-Mas, I cannot actually remember how it rode, but surely easyer compared to my first board, a huge F2 Delaney


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Actually this is the whole collection:











From left:

Lib-Etc 155 J-Lynn model (mid '90) 
Ride Control 156- Learned on it (2006)
Arbor A-Frame 158- My beast 2009
JJ Hovercraft 156- The flying Carpet 2011
K2 WWW 152- My son's board. 2015


----------



## Rogue

[/url]Updated quiver ! by Shred Monster, on Flickr//[/IMG]

Updated quiver active quiver...now I just need to find those white Burton Escapades in a size medium...:embarrased1:

GNU Pickle 148
LibTech JL Phoenix 151
GNU Ladies Choice 148.5 
Never Summer Swift 152

Bought them all different years


----------



## ridinbend

Rogue said:


> Updated quiver active quiver...now I just need to find those white Burton Escapades in a size medium...:embarrased1:
> 
> GNU Pickle 148
> LibTech JL Phoenix 151
> GNU Ladies Choice 148.5
> Never Summer Swift 152
> 
> Bought them all different years


Picture quality is awesome! Sweet rack yo


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> [/url]Updated quiver ! by Shred Monster, on Flickr//[/IMG]
> 
> Updated quiver active quiver...now I just need to find those white Burton Escapades in a size medium...:embarrased1:
> 
> GNU Pickle 148
> LibTech JL Phoenix 151
> GNU Ladies Choice 148.5
> Never Summer Swift 152
> 
> Bought them all different years


Hahaha, sweet color matching! Love the location of the rack. Havibg morning coffee with the ladies in sight is a perfect start of the day.


----------



## snowangel99

Nice rack Rogue! LOVE it!!!!!! Who made the rack? I want one! What are the medals from?


----------



## Kenai

Rogue said:


> Updated quiver active quiver...now I just need to find those white Burton Escapades in a size medium...:embarrased1:
> 
> GNU Pickle 148
> LibTech JL Phoenix 151
> GNU Ladies Choice 148.5
> Never Summer Swift 152
> 
> Bought them all different years


Looks like someone needs a bigger rack!


----------



## Rogue

snowangel99 said:


> Nice rack Rogue! LOVE it!!!!!! Who made the rack? I want one! What are the medals from?


I had a gift card for ebay so I bought it there, stained later. They also have racks for 4 or 5 snowboards, I guess I should have dreamed bigger and bought a 5 rack a few years ago lol. I'll look up the actual manufacturer when I'm home. 

Embarrassing, but I was obsessed with Trace Snow and a guy I was dating made the medals you can earn on the ap into actual medals. Impressive right? 

Not impressive _enough_ however >


----------



## Rogue

@neni it's also where I wax my ladies  My vanity is keeping me from being some black Escapades which are priced at quite a steal...it will not do unless they are white...at least that's why I'm saying for now! 
@Kenai I've been told that before :dry: 

I'm ready to surf some Bachelor waves @ridinbend!


----------



## Deacon

snowangel99 said:


> Nice rack Rogue! LOVE it!!!!!! Who made the rack? I want one! What are the medals from?





Kenai said:


> Looks like someone needs a bigger rack!


Chomps and Pout must still be sleeping.


----------



## Seppuccu

Is that wax flakes I see on the dining table?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Time for another pole joke already?????


----------



## Kenai

Rogue said:


> Not impressive _enough_ however >


I guess this explains why you have your own pole instead of having someone else taking pictures.






Mizu Kuma said:


> Time for another pole joke already?????


Yep.


----------



## Rogue

Anticrobotic said:


> Is that wax flakes I see on the dining table?


No it's cocaine, gotta keep energy level up for shredding and bank account full.

I would hardly call that a dining table BTW.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

I've thought of about a dozen rack & pole jokes, but everyone of them would make me look creepier than if I was to start a yoga pants thread!!!!!

And probably get me a longer suspension too!!!!!


----------



## snowangel99

Mizu Kuma said:


> And probably get me a longer suspension too!!!!!


What is a suspension? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75

snowangel99 said:


> What is a suspension?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


A suspension is a device often consisting of ropes and pulleys, that holds you above the ground like Peter Pan

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizu Kuma

snowangel99 said:


> What is a suspension?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


It's a term used for when you have your pole up because of someone else's rack, instead of keepin it in your yoga pants!!!!!


----------



## Trabi75

Mizu Kuma said:


> It's a term used for when you have your pole up because of someone else's rack, instead of keepin it in your yoga pants!!!!!


Lmao I stand corrected

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

Rogue said:


> No it's cocaine, gotta keep energy level up for shredding and bank account full.
> 
> I would hardly call that a dining table BTW.


'atta girl

Who needs to eat when you have crack


----------



## snowangel99

Laughing so hard right now

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend

Rogue said:


> @neni it's also where I wax my ladies  My vanity is keeping me from being some black Escapades which are priced at quite a steal...it will not do unless they are white...at least that's why I'm saying for now!
> 
> @Kenai I've been told that before :dry:
> 
> I'm ready to surf some Bachelor waves @ridinbend!


Did you sign up for the Gerry?


----------



## Rogue

*Pole Rack*



Mizu Kuma said:


> I've thought of about a dozen rack & pole jokes, but everyone of them would make me look creepier than if I was to start a yoga pants thread!!!!!
> 
> And probably get me a longer suspension too!!!!!


But pole and rack jokes are so much better than yoga pants!! You bring the rack jokes and I'll bring the pole jokes or maybe visa versa without the jokes????? :embarrased1:


----------



## Rogue

ridinbend said:


> Did you sign up for the Gerry?



I always work Friday nights and....I'd be way out of my element I think. Have you done it/will be doing it this year?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Rogue said:


> But pole and rack jokes are so much better than yoga pants!! You bring the rack jokes and I'll bring the pole jokes or maybe visa versa without the jokes????? :embarrased1:


Is my GoPro on 4K Superview, or did my pole just get longer????? :|


----------



## Neversummer85

2013 Rossignol Circuit 160 (pow board) 
2015 NS Snowtrooper 159 (dedicated all mountain) 
2015 Flow Viper 159W (freestyle/backcountry)
2016 Smokin Big Wig 156 (park board) 
Thinking of adding a Capita Horrorscope 155...

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Rogue said:


> But pole and rack jokes are so much better than yoga pants!! You bring the rack jokes and I'll bring the pole jokes or maybe visa versa without the jokes????? :embarrased1:


You should have a gander @ my pole:wink:
She's a little longer than what most are wielding 
Got a pic somewhere here hold on.

Ah here we go.
I love pullin' it out when everyone's standing holding their little ones

Bamm


----------



## BringItOn

2012 - K2 Fastplant 157
2013 - Capita NAS 156
2012 - Rome Artifact Rocker 156
2009 - Rome Artifact Rocker 156 (bronze edges)

One Binding to rule them all ^^ 
2012 - Flux TT30 Ashbury
Boots just got a bit stiffer this year
2014 - Burton Ion


----------



## ridinbend

Rogue said:


> I always work Friday nights and....I'd be way out of my element I think. Have you done it/will be doing it this year?


No way you rip. You could definitely be competitive. I'm signed up. I do it every year.


----------



## snowangel99

timmytard said:


> You should have a gander @ my pole:wink:
> She's a little longer than what most are wielding
> Got a pic somewhere here hold on.
> 
> Ah here we go.
> I love pullin' it out when everyone's standing holding their little ones
> 
> Bamm



Nice Pole TT!:x


----------



## Rogue

timmytard said:


> You should have a gander @ my pole:wink:
> She's a little longer than what most are wielding
> Got a pic somewhere here hold on.
> 
> Ah here we go.
> I love pullin' it out when everyone's standing holding their little ones
> 
> Bamm


Damn I don't even see a pole, but beautiful conditions and what I imagine a sick line !!!!


----------



## Seppuccu

Rogue said:


> No it's cocaine, gotta keep energy level up for shredding and bank account full.
> 
> I would hardly call that a dining table BTW.


Dining table, breakfast table ... a table you eat at. Words...

But cocaine is a completely different thing of course.


----------



## timmytard

Rogue said:


> Damn I don't even see a pole, but beautiful conditions and what I imagine a sick line !!!!


That's the backside of Cypress, I've done it twice before.

There's only one way out from back there & every year someone misses it & tries to make it down to the road.

Nobody has ever made it to the road, not one.

I'll pm you a close up, if you want Rouge:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Rogue

Anticrobotic said:


> Dining table, breakfast table ... a table you eat at. Words...
> 
> But cocaine is a completely different thing of course.


I just never eat at the table is why I said that and yes, it is wax leftovers. It's my wall of shred and waxing table


----------



## Seppuccu

Rogue said:


> I just never eat at the table is why I said that and yes, it is wax leftovers. It's my wall of shred and waxing table


OIC! Sounds like a winning concept, I say.


----------



## Seppuccu

Updated quiver including "collector's item".










From L to R:
'9? Trein 152
'14 CAPiTA Black Snowboard of Death 162
'16 Nitro Team Exposure Gullwing 162
'16 Burton Throwback 130

Snagged the last Throwback this weekend at 42% discount. Looking forward to abusing it in an appropriate backyard at first decent snowfall, which might or might not happen in a couple of years…

The Team is now the central piece of my quiver. My plan is to sell the BSOD and replace it with something more powder specific, like a Flow Darwin 162, Salomon Derby 151, Yes. 420 152, Jones Hovercraft 160, or possibly a Fish 161, depending a bit on where I decide to take things.

(I just bought the Trein board for fun, might never even use it.)


----------



## rpadc

L to R:

2009 Stepchild OG Powder 159 + Burton Cartels (pow slayer)
2015 Rossi Jibsaw 157 + Union Force (all mountain)
199? Salomon 500 Pro 155 + Rossi Cuda (beater)

Shoutout to timmytard on the Stepchild. Got it for Chile last summer but there was no pow. Didn't get to ride it until two pow days at Solitude this past January and it ripped.

I'm disturbingly attached to the Jibsaw because I progressed so much on it so quickly. It's so much fun to ride and it went to another level when I put the Forces on it. It took a beating in Chile and I'm already obsessing over what similar type board can replace it when it gets to long in the tooth.

The Salomon was a freebie from this message board. So much stoke granted to a n00b (and karma for the giver) who came here for some advice and ended up with a free board. Took it to a bunch of mountains before I copped the Jibsaw. Now it's relegated to early/late season low coverage conditions so I don't fear rock and stick scars as much.


----------



## Eggnog

I officially have a quiver now. Yay, me!

2015 Rome Agent (Camber)
2009 Roxy Silhouette

Yeah, I went there. Dude, it's pink. What was I supposed to do - not buy it?


----------



## nutmegchoi

Did you find your pink pants to match?


----------



## Eggnog

nutmegchoi said:


> Did you find your pink pants to match?


Like if I had I wouldn't be on here bragging about it? HAHA you'll know when I do! It's gonna be like "Eggnog Found His Pink Pants Day" on here.


----------



## snowangel99

Eggnog said:


> I officially have a quiver now. Yay, me!
> 
> 2015 Rome Agent (Camber)
> 2009 Roxy Silhouette
> 
> Yeah, I went there. Dude, it's pink. What was I supposed to do - not buy it?


Shiz! I flippin love that pink and black board! Anything pink 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

Dunno man...rather, wouldn't you say it's watermelon, or possibly rouge?


----------



## taco tuesday

Think I'm going to cut down my quiver to these plus my splitboard which is not pictured.

L to R
159cm Smokin Awesym TTX/Rome Targa
171cm Fullbag Hammerhead/Union Charger w/Factory Highbacks
158.3cm Burton Cloudsplitter/Union Force
159cm Gnu Billy Goat/Union x Capita
Not pictured-164 cm Prior Backcountry/Spark Blaze


----------



## F1EA

taco tuesday said:


> Think I'm going to cut down my quiver to these plus my splitboard which is not pictured.
> 
> L to R
> 159cm Smokin Awesym TTX/Rome Targa
> 171cm Fullbag Hammerhead/Union Charger w/Factory Highbacks
> 158.3cm Burton Cloudsplitter/Union Force
> 159cm Gnu Billy Goat/Union x Capita
> Not pictured-164 cm Prior Backcountry/Spark Blaze


You know... looking at em, the Hammerhead doesn't look THAT big compared to the others.


----------



## Martyc

taco tuesday said:


> Think I'm going to cut down my quiver to these plus my splitboard which is not pictured.
> 
> L to R
> 159cm Smokin Awesym TTX/Rome Targa
> 171cm Fullbag Hammerhead/Union Charger w/Factory Highbacks
> 158.3cm Burton Cloudsplitter/Union Force
> 159cm Gnu Billy Goat/Union x Capita
> Not pictured-164 cm Prior Backcountry/Spark Blaze




Oooh, Hammerhead, how does it ride?


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Martyc said:


> Oooh, Hammerhead, how does it ride?


You can find info on how the Hammerhead rides from @Alonzo starting at this post and on the following pages of this thread:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/173762-fullbag-diamond-blunt-feedback-10.html#post2692361


----------



## taco tuesday

F1EA said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to cut down my quiver to these plus my splitboard which is not pictured.
> 
> L to R
> 159cm Smokin Awesym TTX/Rome Targa
> 171cm Fullbag Hammerhead/Union Charger w/Factory Highbacks
> 158.3cm Burton Cloudsplitter/Union Force
> 159cm Gnu Billy Goat/Union x Capita
> Not pictured-164 cm Prior Backcountry/Spark Blaze
> 
> 
> 
> You know... looking at em, the Hammerhead doesn't look THAT big compared to the others.
Click to expand...

No, it really doesn't. The EE is considerably longer though.


----------



## taco tuesday

Martyc said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to cut down my quiver to these plus my splitboard which is not pictured.
> 
> L to R
> 159cm Smokin Awesym TTX/Rome Targa
> 171cm Fullbag Hammerhead/Union Charger w/Factory Highbacks
> 158.3cm Burton Cloudsplitter/Union Force
> 159cm Gnu Billy Goat/Union x Capita
> Not pictured-164 cm Prior Backcountry/Spark Blaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, Hammerhead, how does it ride?
Click to expand...

I just got it last week and haven't been able to ride it yet. Looking less and less like I will get to this season too. Damn jobs and responsibilities!


----------



## GDimac

Anticrobotic said:


> Updated quiver including "collector's item".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R:
> '9? Trein 152
> '14 CAPiTA Black Snowboard of Death 162
> '16 Nitro Team Exposure Gullwing 162
> '16 Burton Throwback 130
> 
> Snagged the last Throwback this weekend at 42% discount. Looking forward to abusing it in an appropriate backyard at first decent snowfall, which might or might not happen in a couple of years?
> 
> The Team is now the central piece of my quiver. My plan is to sell the BSOD and replace it with something more powder specific, like a Flow Darwin 162, Salomon Derby 151, Yes. 420 152, Jones Hovercraft 160, or possibly a Fish 161, depending a bit on where I decide to take things.
> 
> (I just bought the Trein board for fun, might never even use it.)



Damn, that Nitro Team Gullwing is a thing of beauty. How does it ride?


----------



## chomps1211

Latest addition to my quiver,…

!62 JJ's Explorer!

























I was able to get out & ride it for two days this past weekend before season's end! I'm glad I didn't have to wait 9 months to try her out!!! I am _SOOOOO_ freakin' happy with this deck!! :cheer:









On my 5th run of the day with it, I managed to beat this seasons best speed and I wasn't even trying! Hell,.. I was still dialing it in and trying to get used to the new ride!! 









(…It's not _blazingly_ fast I know,..!) It ain't the 50+ mph I managed my last season, But the conditions were only slightly better than marginal, and I'm still working out the kinks in my own skills! 

_I *can't wait* to get this thing out in some Steep & Deep next season!!!_ :jumping1: :jumping1:


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> A brief history of time... cleaned up the stack in the shed and sorted our boards since early 90ties.
> 
> Mine on the left (not complete cos I gave some away); his on the right corner - some of his old ones were my hand me down learning boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His corner


Don't know how I missed this, but that's an AWESOMELY Sweet lil collection of boards you got there!  

BTW,… isn't that Burton Air a collectors item? Seems I saw one listed sumwhere for sum outrageous price! :huh:


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> Latest addition to my quiver,…
> 
> !62 JJ's Explorer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get out & ride it for two days this past weekend before season's end! I'm glad I didn't have to wait 9 months to try her out!!! I am _SOOOOO_ freakin' happy with this deck!! :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my 5th run of the day with it, I managed to beat this seasons best speed and I wasn't even trying! Hell,.. I was still dialing it in and trying to get used to the new ride!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (…It's not _blazingly_ fast I know,..!) It ain't the 50+ mph I managed my last season, But the conditions were only slightly better than marginal, and I'm still working out the kinks in my own skills!
> 
> _I *can't wait* to get this thing out in some Steep & Deep next season!!!_ :jumping1: :jumping1:


Great looking deck. My Jones had a mfg issue with the base and I have a friend who got a Mountain Twin and his base didn't hold up to anything.

I hope the Explorer treats you better.


----------



## chomps1211

Jcb890 said:


> Great looking deck. My Jones had a mfg issue with the base and I have a friend who got a Mountain Twin and his base didn't hold up to anything.
> 
> I hope the Explorer treats you better.


Yeah,.. I was reading about that. Wonder if it's a batch or particular year issue. 

Both this Explorer and the Flagship I returned when I got this,.. Both bases took a mild to moderate beating in spring conditions. I thought for sure I was going to see at least a few cosmetic scratches. But seriously dude,.. You couldn't tell from the base that I'd ever ridden the Flagship, and I've maybe 2 super fine, superficial scratches on the Explorers base. 

And Boynes Idea of getting the main hs lift offload ready was to throw tennis ball sized chunks of ice down & let it freeze! :blink: No damage to the base at all from that. I also accidently rode thru "snirt" and even an actual dirt patch with the Flag!!  Again,.. I expected to see damage, but had none! :dunno:

Now that raw wood topsheet on the Flag,..? That was a different story. My Cartels marred the shit out of it. No biggy if I kept it as it's covered up by bindings, but for returns,..? (...glad REI's 100% satisfaction policy is as good as it is!) :embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Chomps and Mr Mr Jones got a thing going on :snowboard4:


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. I was reading about that. Wonder if it's a batch or particular year issue.
> 
> Both this Explorer and the Flagship I returned when I got this,.. Both bases took a mild to moderate beating in spring conditions. I thought for sure I was going to see at least a few cosmetic scratches. But seriously dude,.. You couldn't tell from the base that I'd ever ridden the Flagship, and I've maybe 2 super fine, superficial scratches on the Explorers base.
> 
> And Boynes Idea of getting the main hs lift offload ready was to throw tennis ball sized chunks of ice down & let it freeze! :blink: No damage to the base at all from that. I also accidently rode thru "snirt" and even an actual dirt patch with the Flag!!  Again,.. I expected to see damage, but had none! :dunno:
> 
> Now that raw wood topsheet on the Flag,..? That was a different story. My Cartels marred the shit out of it. No biggy if I kept it as it's covered up by bindings, but for returns,..? (...glad REI's 100% satisfaction policy is as good as it is!) :embarrased1:


The base on my Flagship seemed about normal as far as being sturdy. However, it was sent out of the factory with a "wavy" base pretty much (not flat). Very odd. My bindings did a number on the Oak topsheet, but I loved that part of the board - looks great and great grip.

On my Highlife, my binding rash has gone through the top layer of the topsheet and you can see the carbon fiber under it... kind of neat, but clearly not supposed to happen, haha.


----------



## F1EA

chomps1211 said:


> Latest addition to my quiver,…
> !62 JJ's Explorer!
> 
> /snip


Man that is one good looking board. Pretty cool that you got to hit it a bit before the end..... although Chile ain't that far 

Which one was the one you had recently before that was too stiff for your liking? Flagship?


----------



## Rogue

@chomps1121 Looks like you are ready to shred the west next season!! 

I heard more talk of La Nina coming...better be booking a trip to the PNW bro!!!


----------



## GDimac

*Quiver tweakage*

Replaced the Custom Twin with another beaut: 2016 Burton Custom 156. At a great price also, thru off-season sales. Only downside is the long wait til next season, which feels extra long now that it just ended lol :crying:



















Quiver

2016 Burton Flight Attendant 156

2016 Burton Custom 156

2016 GNU Mullair 155


----------



## poopresearch

Classy quiver GDimac!! I know that some folks like to talk trash on the big B, but I've had pretty darn good luck with their gear. The Custom Anniversary I picked up was actually my first Custom and as soon as I hopped on it I thought to myself, "Yep, you can tell they have been making this board for 20 years!"

How do you like the Mullair?


----------



## GDimac

Thanks dude :nerd:. I do understand that some feel Burton should be supporting the specialty/"core" shops more and not going thru the big sports retail stores. But regardless of pov, I think it's hard to deny the fact that they still make quality boards, esp their top tier ones. 

This will be my 2nd Custom, my first was the Custom Twin which I really enjoyed (arguably my fave deck I've been on to date) and only passed it on cos felt I needed to go a size up and I do like a little bit of a setback option. So it made sense to me to go with the Custom, esp with my 2 initial top choices (the Custom X & Capita Mercury) to replace it not panning out as well as I would have hoped after getting a chance to demo them both. Really happy with this choice and super stoked to get on it next season, tho hardest part will be trying to keep myself busy with my other hobbies in order to not go crazy waiting for next season loll.

And the Mullair is a fun ride, even out here in the ice-coast. Great board to carve/freeride, so much fun the faster you go and stable in most conditions. It's a bit softer than my FA and the Custom, so didn't feel as stable on it on jumps compared to the other two but can still do the job fine. Just on days I'm doing jump lines etc, I'd rather go with my other 2. But I do think in powder, this thing will be an even sicker ride. Can't wait to try it in deeper stuff next season as we do plan on making a trek or 2 out west. This deck is mainly fun to carve with, hit side/natural hits. Plus it's lightweight so it's fun to try rotation/spins on flats and jumps etc.


----------



## poopresearch

I know what you mean! I only have one day on that Custom Anniversary and I want more but we're down to rock board conditions here... next season seems miles away. I can't wait to try that board in powder too.

Sigh... time for hiking, biking, surfing, and skateboarding


----------



## F1EA

Wow I'm surprised to see the Mullair is softer than the FA and Custom. I would expect more damp (cause Burtons are pretty snappy) but not softer.

So which one is better... Mullair or FA?


----------



## ridinbend

F1EA said:


> Wow I'm surprised to see the Mullair is softer than the FA and Custom. I would expect more damp (cause Burtons are pretty snappy) but not softer.
> 
> So which one is better... Mullair or FA?


Those boards are almost identical. I tried to convince myself I needed both but they're way too similar.


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> Those boards are almost identical. I tried to convince myself I needed both but they're way too similar.


Yeah. Pretty much the same board, some minor manufacturer's differences..... but in essence, the same.


----------



## gnarstradamus

neni said:


> A brief history of time... cleaned up the stack in the shed and sorted our boards since early 90ties.
> 
> Mine on the left (not complete cos I gave some away); his on the right corner - some of his old ones were my hand me down learning boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His corner


This is awesome. I wish I kept more of my old boards I always sell them or give them to a buddy that needs one. The only ones I still have that aren't in the currently-riding rotation are my 3rd and 4th decks I ever owned and thats because I made a bench out of them


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> Wow I'm surprised to see the Mullair is softer than the FA and Custom. I would expect more damp (cause Burtons are pretty snappy) but not softer.
> 
> So which one is better... Mullair or FA?





ridinbend said:


> Those boards are almost identical. I tried to convince myself I needed both but they're way too similar.


Ya, it was definitely a bit softer, the 155 Mu compared to the 156 FA, at least. Esp when I hit bigger kickers, I don't feel as stable and confident on landings on my Mullair vs the FA, nor the Custom Twin. 

The Mullair is also much easier to flex longitudinally/torsionally and butter around with than the FA. Def feels lighter on my feet than the FA, that's for sure. And they do state that it's made to be "lightest" on the GNU site also. But again, this is comparing my two boards. Could be diff for the bigger sizes maybe, I dunno.


----------



## poopresearch

I think that ridinbend and F1EA are just jealous that you have both :wink:


----------



## GDimac

poopresearch said:


> I think that ridinbend and F1EA are just jealous that you have both



Loll as flattering as that is, they got nothing to be jealous about as they have great quivers themselves. And can't go anymore than 3 or else I'll never hear the end of it from my lady haha. More than happy and thankful for these 3 anyway, for now .... .


----------



## Alonzo

Mig Fullbag said:


> You can find info on how the Hammerhead rides from @Alonzo starting at this post and on the following pages of this thread:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/173762-fullbag-diamond-blunt-feedback-10.html#post2692361


I opted for the Hammerhead 181, and it's a fucking thrill rocket - turns on a dime. Mig's geometry is masterful. Pair it with some stiff boots and bindings and you won't be able to beat the smile off your face with a hammer.


----------



## Trabi75

Here's the newest addition. Chopper 120. Im so excited and have the biggest smile because this will be for my best lil buddy and now we can spend time on the mtn together. It's a little big for him but it was the smallest they had left and it was 70%off with the store going out of business. I will probably still have to find something smaller for this year(he only just turned 4) picked up a process v for myself since it was only 140 bucks. 









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

Nice!
Riding with the lil guys is the best. I've had a blast with mine (he prefered skis though)... and he's stoked. Big grin all the way down.


----------



## Trabi75

This will be his first year so it will be interesting. We'll just be focusing on having fun. This was in 2014/15 when i would be getting ready for the weekends














Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75

Updated









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99

Trabi75 said:


> Updated
> 
> View attachment 99785
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I am dying from all the cuteness :wub: :wub::wub::wub:
That's what I call good parenting 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## outlyr

*2016/17*









NS Cobra/Burton P1.1
NS Heritage/Burton Cartel
Lib Tech Jamie Lynn/Ride Capo
Smokin MIP/Bent Metal Venom
Ride DH2/Raiden Zero﻿


----------



## timmytard

oyr said:


> [IMG://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cgwz1f1U8AAS_N2.jpg:large[/IMG]
> NS Cobra/Burton P1.1
> NS Heritage/Burton Cartel
> Lib Tech Jamie Lynn/Ride Capo
> Smokin MIP/Bent Metal Venom
> Ride DH2/Raiden Zero﻿


You got some slick decks there.

I have that JL graphic on a hat, weak hat though.
Hahaha, it's one of those foam ones.
Usually they say Al's Trucking or some shit.
Lol, the super cheap hats, hahaha I know you know the ones. Hahaha


But why all so close in size?
I think I woulda gone bigger in the Cobra & maybe shorter in the heritage?
Not quite sure on that though?

Heritage is my personal all time favorite deck.
It was a wide & that's the deck that got me stoked on Never Summer wides.
I'd been ridin' the NS's for a couple years, even had a Lotus in a 57.

But wow, after trying the regular widths & the narrower lotus.
The wides are the ticket baby, oh fuck yeah.

Nothing but benefits, everything about em is better, amplified.

My heritage, although being my favorite deck ever, I wished it was a count hair longer. (Haha spell check)

It was only a 56, I'd been riding monster's up until then 66's & up.

That open my eyes to downsizing, swappin' length for width.
It just makes more sense, for me anyway, my lengths were getting out of control.

I just never usually get to pick sizes. Craigslist is finicky like that. Lol

I got to demo a couple this year, & pick the exact model & size.
After wanting a larger heritage x, I picked the RipSaw X & West X 160's.

It was exactly how I wanted my heritage x to be.
It's been a pretty Damn good year.


TT


----------



## outlyr

Yeah, I had a few of those hats back in the day. 

The Cobra and Heritage ride similarly, not surprisingly since the profiles are alike. I had already purchased the Heritage when I ran across NS's discounted Cobra offer some years back. I had to have it and figured I might as well downsize since that is what they recommended. The Cobra is my scalpel while the Heritage is my carving knife, but they wouldn't be either if it wasn't for the bindings that I teamed them up with. I always charge hard on these two decks and I rarely go down. They're special boards. The additional width on the Heritage does help with my occasional toe/heel drag while adding stability -- it's the board that I'm most confident on.

The Jamie Lynn is another go-to board for me, but the tail insert is starting to show through the topsheet, too many backseat landings I guess. While the MIP is like a Ford F-250, it just blasts through everything. And the DH2, that's my jump board.


----------



## Phedder

Update before winter gets underway here. 

162 Flight Attendant with EST CO2s -Charger
159 Endeavor Cobain with EST Cartels - All Mtn freestyle
156 NS Funslinger with reflex Restricted Cartels - Park
161 Ride Highlife with reflex Genesis - rock board 
158 Forum Destroyer Double Dog 

Forum is for sale, and I'll likely sell the Highlife after the first few weeks of our season, it'll be used for any low tide powder dumps.


----------



## joebloggs13

^^^ Very nice!


----------



## SoCalSoul

Quiver Update

Left to Right

Flow Sollitude 158 - I call her Sierra
Burton Custom X 156/Diode EST - I call her Ronda
Flow Whiteout 156/Genesis Re:Flex - I call her Silje (Or just my Norendal)
Neversummer Proto HD 154/NOW Selects - I call her Kate (Or Blue Crush)
Rossignol RockNRolla/K2 Hurrithane - I call her Ke$ha


----------



## taco tuesday

SoCalSoul said:


> Quiver Update
> 
> Left to Right
> 
> Flow Sollitude 158 - I call her Sierra
> Burton Custom X 156/Diode EST - I call her Ronda
> Flow Whiteout 156/Genesis Re:Flex - I call her Silje (Or just my Norendal)
> Neversummer Proto HD 154/NOW Selects - I call her Kate (Or Blue Crush)
> Rossignol RockNRolla/K2 Hurrithane - I call her Ke$ha


Can you share your thoughts on the Solitude?


----------



## SoCalSoul

taco tuesday said:


> Can you share your thoughts on the Solitude?


PM Sent

10987654321


----------



## timmytard

Phedder said:


> Update before winter gets underway here.
> 
> 162 Flight Attendant with EST CO2s -Charger
> 159 Endeavor Cobain with EST Cartels - All Mtn freestyle
> 156 NS Funslinger with reflex Restricted Cartels - Park
> 161 Ride Highlife with reflex Genesis - rock board
> 158 Forum Destroyer Double Dog
> 
> Forum is for sale, and I'll likely sell the Highlife after the first few weeks of our season, it'll be used for any low tide powder dumps.


I love that Cobain pic, it's my desktop pic on my pc.

My rock board last spring was that highlife too.
Rock boards make riding over rocks fun, you start searching em out.
Everyone should have a rock board.


TT


----------



## Seppuccu

SoCalSoul said:


> PM Sent
> 10987654321


Why not share publicly, possibly in the General Reviews section?



timmytard said:


> Rock boards make riding over rocks fun, you start searching em out.
> Everyone should have a rock board.


Ooo. Never thought of it that way. Need to take the Trein out next winter and star bonking rocks.


----------



## timmytard

Anticrobotic said:


> Why not share publicly, possibly in the General Rewawon?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo. Never thought of it that way. Need to take the Trein out next winter and star bonking rocks.


I thought the same thing, don't be so secretive lol.

I had forgotten how much fun riding rocks was, haha.
Last spring I got a spring pass to whistler.

Vince let me try a couple NEVER SUMMER'S last year, but winter never showed up @ my local hill, all together it was open maybe 3 weeks sporadically through the whole season.

It was absolutely killing me to stare at these brand new, awesome, next year's boards. That just happened to be my favorite brand, in the exact size I wanted.
Haha, cause I got too pick, lol.

Knowing I had to give em back @ the end of the season.
Haha, absolutely killing me, you have no idea. Lol

Kinda used the "felt obligated to ride em" as an excuse to justify it to myself. Haha, or something like that.

As it was winding down, a buddy of mine gave me a RIDE HIGHLIFE wide.
With the strict instructions to follow him over the rocks.

It was a blast, haha. We searched em out & rode over everything, nasty shit you'd avoid like the plague on your normal stick.

Without trying to break it, just ridden over Shit & tap & bonk everything.
Man was it fun, haha.

Whistler has some dark shale type rocks way up peak chair that appear in big patches. The run is super steep, so you don't really lose speed.
We were doing huge catwalks across em & sparks were flying everywhere.
It was rad.

Then there's some huge flat, you can't even call em rocks, they're big chunks of the mtn. You could do like 100 foot slides, with drops at the end, haha not that I was doing em.
I pussied out when I hiked up to do it, from the big one anyway, haha.
It's fuckin huge.

I'll see if I can find a couple pics, although I can't seem to figure out how to post em with just my phone.


TT


----------



## Phedder

I need to be supervised, whoops. Added an 09 162W Custom. Plans for this are a carving and ice specialist, going to get a shop to put on 1 degree base bevel and 3 degrees on the side. It's perfectly between the flex of my FA and Cobain, so totally justifiable :embarrased1:

Funny story behind it actually, had been watching it online and put down the first bid. At the bar last night with a good mate, got chatting about the upcoming season. He says he's actually selling one of his boards at the moment to get a brand new set up, his current board was a bit too big, 162 wide he says. I ask what model, "Oh a Burton Custom, I love it but it's a lot of board for me." I pull out my phone and show him the auction, "This one?" Haha yep it was! We live in a pretty small town, so the auction site lists our location as the nearest larger settlement about 1.5 hours away, would have been hilarious if I won the bidding and we both drove up there to make the trade haha. He removed the auction there and then, I brought a few more rounds and picked it up today for the reserve price and let him keep the bindings. Now I _definitely_ need to sell my Destroyer and Highlife, I'm moving in 3 weeks and only have so much room in my car!


----------



## Clevocapri

Delivery today!

I now have a 2013 Yes The Greats 160w
2015 Yes Pick Your Line 161w
2017 Yes Optmistic

The pic doesn't show how wide the optimistic is compared to the PYL.
Its wider everywhere but most in the nose! Cant wait to ride it!


----------



## robotfood99

:laugh:You're a very positive person! Nice quiver.


----------



## Deacon




----------



## timmytard

Deacon said:


>


Nice Forum.
What's the one off to the right?


TT


----------



## Deacon

timmytard said:


> Nice Forum.
> What's the one off to the right?
> 
> 
> TT


That's my sister's Nitro something. Her last BF set it up for her, the screws actually pushed _out_ on the base instead of sucking in. I told her I'm gonna work on it this summer for her, but it might need a grind to get right. Then again, it probably doesn't hurt anything.

I want to get the rest of those forums soon. It's another Sid and a Jimmy Hendrix (or is it Jim Morrison -- I forget), right?


----------



## Trond Ottesen

Crosspost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

Deacon said:


> That's my sister's Nitro something. Her last BF set it up for her, the screws actually pushed _out_ on the base instead of sucking in. I told her I'm gonna work on it this summer for her, but it might need a grind to get right. Then again, it probably doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> I want to get the rest of those forums soon. It's another Sid and a Jimmy Hendrix (or is it Jim Morrison -- I forget), right?


Sounds like boyfriend used EST screws...


----------



## Seppuccu

GDimac said:


> Damn, that Nitro Team Gullwing is a thing of beauty. How does it ride?


Don't know why I missed this post. Anyways...

It most certainly is. To sum things up, it kills it. Very versatile and can lay a trench like nothing. I wouldn't say it's super stable at higher speeds but, but stable enough, and my rabbit heart usually gives out before the board does.

To quote angry: "There’s one thing I can say about this board and that is it is consistently solid. You never have to worry about whether it’s going to not live up in the park, on a groomer, or even battling out some fresh powder." He's reviewed the board three times and those reviews mirror my experiences with the board very well.


----------



## GDimac

Anticrobotic said:


> Don't know why I missed this post. Anyways...
> 
> It most certainly is. To sum things up, it kills it. Very versatile and can lay a trench like nothing. I wouldn't say it's super stable at higher speeds but, but stable enough, and my rabbit heart usually gives out before the board does.
> 
> To quote angry: "There’s one thing I can say about this board and that is it is consistently solid. You never have to worry about whether it’s going to not live up in the park, on a groomer, or even battling out some fresh powder." He's reviewed the board three times and those reviews mirror my experiences with the board very well.



Haha no worries dude. Ya, read the Angry review after I seen your pic. Was just curious to hear another fellow rider's perspective on it, thanks for that. And sounds like you love it, the Nitro Team got good reviews and was one of the Good Wood's for this past season so figured that the Gullwing was prob not gonna be too far off from it.


----------



## timmytard

Deacon said:


> That's my sister's Nitro something. Her last BF set it up for her, the screws actually pushed _out_ on the base instead of sucking in. I told her I'm gonna work on it this summer for her, but it might need a grind to get right. Then again, it probably doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> I want to get the rest of those forums soon. It's another Sid and a Jimmy Hendrix (or is it Jim Morrison -- I forget), right?


Yeah I've done that to a board too.
My sweet Dynastar 3800 163.

2 screws somehow got nice in with some shorter ones. Pushed out the base in a couple spots.

Bugged the shit out me, but pretty sure didn't affect it in any way.
Just a piss off.

I think it's Morrison? Or it's supposed to look like him?
Don't think Jimi Hendrix is one of them?
Could be wrong though?

Don't really know that set very well.
But I did see one kicking around here last year.
If I see another one, I'll try & remember who wanted it.


TT


----------



## X-raycat

*2017 Never Summer Proto Type 2, with Union Atlas*

I dont need any other boards :bowdown:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mojo maestro

X-raycat said:


> I dont need any other boards :bowdown:


Whaaaaaaat............that's got to be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. Right up there with......"I've got too much weed"........"My girlfriend is too hot"........and the classic....."the snow is too deep"........


----------



## ridinbend

T


mojo maestro said:


> Whaaaaaaat............that's got to be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. Right up there with......"I've got too much weed"........"My girlfriend is too hot"........and the classic....."the snow is too deep"........


That's hilarious. Mine and my wife's quiver racked for the of season.

Racked by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## GDimac

X-raycat said:


> I dont need any other boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]





mojo maestro said:


> X-raycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need any other boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaat............that's got to be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. Right up there with......"I've got too much weed"........"My girlfriend is too hot"........and the classic....."the snow is too deep"........
Click to expand...


Tbf, that's one beauty setup. Atlas must be a great pairing with that. 

Ridinbend, no more FA?


----------



## F1EA

Mine looks like this now. The bindings are kinda switched up though...









The snow's too deep!!


----------



## neni

ridinbend said:


> Mine and my wife's quiver racked for the of season.


Lol, and the distribution is 1 of her, 10 of you...? 

Very sweet looking rack. We _really_ need one of them (or maybe two)


----------



## mojo maestro

ridinbend said:


> T
> 
> That's hilarious. Mine and my wife's quiver racked for the of season.
> 
> Racked by Ves, on Flickr


Damn dude...........nice rack........no ****.......
I like how it's close to the door..............but it has a major design flaw...........no more spaces..........


----------



## ridinbend

We


neni said:


> Lol, and the distribution is 1 of her, 10 of you...?
> 
> Very sweet looking rack. We _really_ need one of them (or maybe two)


Noooooooo. Actually it's closer to 1:2. Hers are the beauty, malolo, ladies choice, xoxo Splitboard. Ok maybe like 1:3

The FA is temporarily traded for the dirty pillow. It'll be back.


----------



## X-raycat

mojo maestro said:


> Whaaaaaaat............that's got to be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. Right up there with......"I've got too much weed"........"My girlfriend is too hot"........and the classic....."the snow is too deep"........


I'm dumb? says the American lol

I ride no more than 8 days a year so how many boards do you think I need?

Sure ill have 6 for the (extremely varied conditions we have here in Australia, lol) Load them all on my roof drive 7 hours and use them for 3 hours each!??

You prick go eat a dick


----------



## mojo maestro

X-raycat said:


> I'm dumb? says the American lol
> 
> I ride no more than 8 days a year so how many boards do you think I need?
> 
> Sure ill have 6 for the (extremely varied conditions we have here in Australia, lol) Load them all on my roof drive 7 hours and use them for 3 hours each!??
> 
> You prick go eat a dick


Pretty uptight for an Aussie.........careful......one phone call and we invade ya'll next.........


----------



## Altephor

One board quiver for me, but the bindings are brand new, just got them! Can't wait to try them


----------



## ridinbend

X-raycat said:


> I'm dumb? says the American lol
> 
> I ride no more than 8 days a year so how many boards do you think I need?
> 
> Sure ill have 6 for the (extremely varied conditions we have here in Australia, lol) Load them all on my roof drive 7 hours and use them for 3 hours each!??
> 
> You prick go eat a dick


Easy guy, it was supposed to be ha ha funny. Rough day?


----------



## X-raycat

ridinbend said:


> Easy guy, it was supposed to be ha ha funny. Rough day?


this guy only has negative things to say on all his posts, 
Not in the slightest funny
Its the morning so my days fine thanks 

Also I'm not Australian just live here


----------



## ekb18c

You obviously don't understand the humor. He wasn't even being negative.


----------



## mojo maestro

X-raycat said:


> this guy only has negative things to say on all his posts,
> Not in the slightest funny
> Its the morning so my days fine thanks
> 
> Also I'm not Australian just live here


I like your new setup............


----------



## ridinbend

mojo maestro said:


> I like your new setup............


I tink ewe huwt his feewings.


----------



## ekb18c

mojo maestro said:


> I like your new setup............


----------



## X-raycat

ridinbend said:


> And he wasn't calling you dumb, just the idea of being ok with owning only one snowboard.


You must be buddys? Thats cool but if he said my comments dumb, he's saying I'm dumb

I some circumstances it could be dumb to own 1 like if I lived at a resort for seasons I would have time to ride many, but he doesnt know me or how much I get to ride, owning more would be pointless, I sell them when I get a new one or it will just sit there in the garage.
(bare in mind the setup cost me $1400 AUD, prices here are fucked)

I'm a good judge of character and just by his posts anyone can tell hes a moron.

Anyways mate what do you ride?


----------



## ekb18c

X-raycat said:


> You must be buddys? Thats cool but if he said my comments dumb, he's saying I'm dumb
> 
> I some circumstances it could be dumb to own 1 like if I lived at a resort for seasons I would have time to ride many, but he doesnt know me or how much I get to ride, owning more would be pointless, I sell them when I get a new one or it will just sit there in the garage.
> (bare in mind the setup cost me $1400 AUD, prices here are fucked)
> 
> I'm a good judge of character and just by his posts anyone can tell hes a moron.
> 
> Anyways mate what do you ride?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

mojo maestro said:


> Pretty uptight for an Aussie.........careful......one phone call and we invade ya'll next.........


That's okay, most of you guys think we're somewhere in between Switzerland and Hungary anyways!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend

Mizu Kuma said:


> That's okay, most of you guys think we're somewhere in between Switzerland and Hungary anyways!!!!!


I thought you were an island off Estonia?


----------



## neni

Mizu Kuma said:


> That's okay, most of you guys think we're somewhere in between Switzerland and Hungary anyways!!!!!


You mean Sweden and Hungary


----------



## Clevocapri

Got my bindings on.

Now Drives on the Optimistic
Burton Cartels on the PYL
Rome Boss 390's on The Greats

Now bring on the snow!
You can never have too many boards!


----------



## ridinbend

Clevocapri said:


> Got my bindings on.
> 
> Now Drives on the Optimistic
> Burton Cartels on the PYL
> Rome Boss 390's on The Greats
> 
> Now bring on the snow!
> You can never have too many boards!


That optimistic is sexy as hell. I may have to buy one. Great quiver.


----------



## motleybeast

My little quiver!!


----------



## Rogue

New bindings for the still new Swift, "powder blue" for a girly flair, too bad they'll be dirty after one day out....which can't come soon enough! 








[/url]2016 Lexa by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]2016-06-13_11-16-05 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## GDimac

motleybeast said:


> My little quiver!!


What bindings do you have on your Custom? And what is your other board? Nice duo you got there tho, esp the Custom loved the design on it that yr :nerd:


----------



## robotfood99

Rogue said:


> New bindings for the still new Swift, "powder blue" for a girly flair, too bad they'll be dirty after one day out....which can't come soon enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]2016-06-13_11-16-05 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


Very nice. Matches your bag perfectly! :grin:


----------



## robotfood99

GDimac said:


> What bindings do you have on your Custom? And what is your other board? Nice duo you got there tho, esp the Custom loved the design on it that yr :nerd:


Those look like Missions to my strained eyes... @motleybeast, confirm?


----------



## motleybeast

GDimac said:


> What bindings do you have on your Custom? And what is your other board? Nice duo you got there tho, esp the Custom loved the design on it that yr :nerd:


I've got Missions on both boards, I like Burton stuff! This is my second Custom, 1st Flying V. I used it last season, but I didn't get many days in. I'm planning on getting a lot more days this year so that's why I bought the other board as well, the K2 Subculture, which I am chomping at the bit to try out. Hopefully not too long now!



robotfood99 said:


> Those look like Missions to my strained eyes... @motleybeast, confirm?


And yes, well spotted, Missions on both. I got reasonable deals on both sets, and they're good enough for me and what I get up to!!


----------



## Deacon

Since all the XEL guys are talking about gear whoring, but nobody's posted shit yet.... I thought I'd help you find the thread. 

Me


----------



## DavidPham

My 2-board mini quiver...

Rome Mod Rocker w/ Ride LX
&
Ride Cue Series w/ Burton CFX

It's gonna grow...


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> Since all the XEL guys are talking about gear whoring, but nobody's posted shit yet.... I thought I'd help you find the thread.
> 
> Me


Good idea 

Us








(One is lacking on the right, a '13 NS Raptor 164 missed the family pic; three are absent on the left: a '04 Custom X 147, a '07 Palmer Liberty Carbon 157 and a '15 Jones Flagship 158; handed them down)


----------



## Botio

Deacon said:


> Since all the XEL guys are talking about gear whoring, but nobody's posted shit yet.... I thought I'd help you find the thread.
> 
> Me


OK, first want to say, I am not core BMB/EL member, I am something like he's pet. They just tolerate me around them.
This is my last season quiver with some addition. This is the boards for some riding.


----------



## Botio

This are just for enjoyment


----------



## francium

Well the quiver has had a few changes will post a pick when i've got them all together, this is the latest addition


----------



## raffertyk2

francium said:


> Well the quiver has had a few changes will post a pick when i've got them all together, this is the latest addition


i have been jonesin' for one of these can't wait to here how you like it love the new color


----------



## francium

Rode it at Spring Break earlier in the year and it was my favourite board I tested so much fun and the cheapest I tested as well so win win.


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> Rode it at Spring Break earlier in the year and it was my favourite board I tested so much fun and the cheapest I tested as well so win win.


I'd like to try that one, got to try the Powder Pill @ BaldFace.
It was pretty awesome, would have liked to get on the Tree Hunter but everybody wanted on that one.
That's the Slush Slasher?
That's gotta be the shortest deck in the quiver no?

Is it thick throughout the length?
The Pill was like half an inch thick, from tip too tail.
Like a surfboard.

Sweet deck.


TT


----------



## francium

Not quite as thick as the other spring break decks, way more playful than the tree hunter which I wasn't that fussed by. Yep went for the 151 with is definitely the shortest board in the quiver.


----------



## SLiM253

Deacon said:


> Since all the XEL guys are talking about gear whoring, but nobody's posted shit yet.... I thought I'd help you find the thread.


I don't even snowboard. I'm just here to make friends. 

I haven't taken any current pics of everything all together. Here's most of them, i think, maybe...  ccasion14:


----------



## Snow Hound

SLiM253 said:


> I don't even snowboard. I'm just here to make friends.
> 
> I haven't taken any current pics of everything all together. Here's most of them, i think, maybe...  ccasion14:


Is that a '14 Ultra Dream still in its wrapper? What's the story there then, have you ridden one? I was really tempted for a while but ended up going with set back and taper for freeriding.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

Damn, those Family Tree boards sure look sweet.


----------



## SLiM253

Snow Hound said:


> Is that a '14 Ultra Dream still in its wrapper? What's the story there then, have you ridden one? I was really tempted for a while but ended up going with set back and taper for freeriding.


its an ultra split. haven't got around to pouring money into the rest of the gear yet. had a decent winter in the PNW so resort riding was good enough for me. I've got the Charlie and the fishcuit for most of my pow needs, plus I picked up that trick pony end of spring. I am really itchin to try on the K2 though. its super light and seems to have a pretty good flex for what I like. heard good reviews from a couple people who have them too.


----------



## Seppuccu

*As big as my quiver most likely is ever going to get*


















L to R:

'14 Jones Hovercraft 160, just bought it used.
'14 Capita BSOD 162
'16 Nitro Team Exposure Gullwing 162
'16 Burton Throwback 130
'9? Trein 152

As previously mentioned, the BSOD is getting sold. And the Trein...well, I might just get a couple of turns on it and then get rid of it again.


----------



## QCMP

Don't have any pics but I will list there and take some in a few:

2013 *Flow* Rush 156cm w/*Union* Factory (but thinking about putting some Burton Custom instead for a more floaty feel)
2014 *Jones* Aviator 156cm w/ I'll probably put my Union Factory on this stick to get a really responsive result. But I'm tempted in splitting this beast (is it blasphemous to do so??)
2009 *Anthem* 148cm w/*Burton* Freestyle (mostly a jib board for smaller mtns)

Also I'm thinking about adding a 2011 *Burton* Custom 162Wcm and put a pair of *Now* Drive on it for carving... What do you think of this setup guys?


----------



## bksdds

QCMP said:


> Don't have any pics but I will list there and take some in a few:
> 
> 2013 *Flow* Rush 156cm w/*Union* Factory (but thinking about putting some Burton Custom instead for a more floaty feel)
> 2014 *Jones* Aviator 156cm w/ I'll probably put my Union Factory on this stick to get a really responsive result. But I'm tempted in splitting this beast (is it blasphemous to do so??)
> 2009 *Anthem* 148cm w/*Burton* Freestyle (mostly a jib board for smaller mtns)
> 
> Also I'm thinking about adding a 2011 *Burton* Custom 162Wcm and put a pair of *Now* Drive on it for carving... What do you think of this setup guys?


Now O Drive.


----------



## QCMP

bksdds said:


> Now O Drive.


Alright! it confirms my move then! O-Drive it will be


----------



## QCMP

QCMP said:


> Alright! it confirms my move then! O-Drive it will be


Do you put Hard or Med bushings? Or are you doing a mix of hards in the heel and meds in the toes?


----------



## bksdds

QCMP said:


> Do you put Hard or Med bushings? Or are you doing a mix of hards in the heel and meds in the toes?



Hard. Soft you can't put the P in a tight V.


----------



## snowangel99

bksdds said:


> Hard. Soft you can't put the P in a tight V.


Good to know

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211

bksdds said:


> Hard. Soft you can't put the P in a tight V.


Had experience tryin' to sink the 8 ball while chalking up a length of rope have ya??? > :laugh: 

_That's_ definitely a "Quiver" Killer! :blink: :laugh:






-edit-
...next time, try swallowing the little blue chalk!


----------



## bksdds

chomps1211 said:


> Had experience tryin' to sink the 8 ball while chalking up a length of rope have ya??? > :laugh:
> 
> _That's_ definitely a "Quiver" Killer! :blink: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-
> ...next time, try swallowing the little blue chalk!


Well since you quit supplying whats a guy suppose to do on the 10th time same day?:|


----------



## Fede_Kwood

Here's my girls...


----------



## Seppuccu

Fede_Kwood said:


> Here's my girls...


I see...overlap.


----------



## Phedder

Anticrobotic said:


> I see...overlap.


Yeah, girls usually don't like it when that happens...


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Stumbled on this pic of the quiver I used on my last day of riding last May. 

Can't wait for winter to come around!!! >


----------



## GDimac

Mig Fullbag said:


> Stumbled on this pic of the quiver I used on my last day of riding last May.
> 
> Can't wait for winter to come around!!!



Wow, that's one beauty of a quiver. Jheeez. Sunrise or sunset on it, too ... work of art, really ?


----------



## Mig Fullbag

GDimac said:


> Wow, that's one beauty of a quiver. Jheeez. Sunrise or sunset on it, too ... work of art, really ?


Thanks! It was at Sunset and really not planned. I was just emptying the car after the roadtrip home... :smile:


----------



## GDimac

Mig Fullbag said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's one beauty of a quiver. Jheeez. Sunrise or sunset on it, too ... work of art, really ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It was at Sunset and really not planned. I was just emptying the car after the roadtrip home...
Click to expand...

Looks amazing either way :nerd:


----------



## Sparta

Clevocapri said:


> Got my bindings on.
> 
> Now Drives on the Optimistic
> Burton Cartels on the PYL
> Rome Boss 390's on The Greats
> 
> Now bring on the snow!
> You can never have too many boards!


 @Clevocapri how is the flex on the Opto compared to PYL? Thanks!


----------



## Clevocapri

Sparta said:


> @Clevocapri how is the flex on the Opto compared to PYL? Thanks!


Hey Sparta,

Well the 2015 PYL is fairly stiff. The Optimistic is close but feels to have a bit more flex to me. The optimistic seemed to handle rough/bumpy snow a lot better than the PYL does and didn't ride like a super stiff board. It was great fun.


----------



## Sparta

Clevocapri said:


> Hey Sparta,
> 
> Well the 2015 PYL is fairly stiff. The Optimistic is close but feels to have a bit more flex to me. The optimistic seemed to handle rough/bumpy snow a lot better than the PYL does and didn't ride like a super stiff board. It was great fun.


That is great to hear I had the 2015 pyl and it was just a bit too stiff and rigid for what I like so I will definitely try out the optimistic thank you


----------



## GDimac

*Setup update*

Thankfully was able to swap my 156 FA with a 159 demo at my local shop. Shouts to the rad dudes at Sanction.

Started to get my setup dialed in with the szn quickly approaching :dance: 


The dynamic duo: 

'15/'16 Burton FA 159
'15/'16 Burton Custom 156
'15/'16 Burton Gen-X


----------



## Snow Hound

GDimac said:


> '15/'16 Burton FA 159
> '15/'16 Burton Custom 156
> '15/'16 Burton Gen-X


Nice. Should have most things covered. Similar flavours to my 2 board quiver. You didn't fancy the Twin (not that there's much in it)?


----------



## GDimac

Snow Hound said:


> Nice. Should have most things covered. Similar flavours to my 2 board quiver. You didn't fancy the Twin (not that there's much in it)?


Thanks dude. And quite the contrary, really loved the Custom Twin. Prob still my fave deck I've had to date, esp for the things I love doing. But wanted to size up a touch and decided to go with the original as it's slightly more versatile, for my daily driver. Sold the Twin to a really close friend of mine for cheap esp that he loved it instantly after he tried it.

What decks you going with this season? (Pics would be dope haha)


----------



## Parkerross

latest editions this season


----------



## Snow Hound

That's just greedy!


----------



## timmytard

Parkerross said:


> latest editions this season


I had that Canon in my hands for a few days.

Wish I coulda kept it.


TT


----------



## Parkerross

timmytard said:


> I had that Canon in my hands for a few days.
> 
> Wish I coulda kept it.
> 
> 
> TT


Why wouldn't you keep it?


----------



## timmytard

Parkerross said:


> Why wouldn't you keep it?


It was local to me, so I posted up in a Facebook group I'm in.

I knew someone would want it.
$300 still wrapped.
That's like a buck 13 in ****** dollars.

After I wrapped it to ship, it had to have been 190 cm @ least.

Took it to get a shipping quote & the chic says $50 bucks.

I hadn't even got the money yet, & I said ship it.
Hahaha that's a fuck up fort sure.

I had just shipped 2 other boards @ a different post office.
I couldn't get this one done before 5pm.
So I had to take it to a different post office.

The first 2 were $60+ & $70+
This one is 2 feet longer, I was expecting $100+ easy

I'll take $50 right now.

Then buddy didn't believe me.:surprise:

I told him I ran out of cardboard & would have to wrap it the next day.

Then I found some, quickly wrapped it.
Then because the chic fucked up I just shipped it without giving him a quote.
After saying I'd wrap it the next day.

Hello, do you know who you're dealing with here?

Dumb ass lol


TT


----------



## Parkerross

timmytard said:


> It was local to me, so I posted up in a Facebook group I'm in.


Oh you were the one who posted it up in snowboard trader not too long ago?


----------



## timmytard

Parkerross said:


> Oh you were the one who posted it up in snowboard trader not too long ago?


Yup twas I
Just by a different user name. Hahaha


TT


----------



## Triple8Sol

A couple friends and I have been working on building a pow quiver over the past couple seasons. Here's where we're at so far, with hopefully more to come!


----------



## Parkerross

Enjoyer quiver for the win! I wonder if that is the party platter I sold, I sold a 150cm one to a dude in Seattle a little over a month ago. You guys need the nitro cannon and capita spring break as well. Nice quiver though. I've owned 4 of those boards at some point nice shred sticks.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Parkerross said:


> Enjoyer quiver for the win! I wonder if that is the party platter I sold, I sold a 150cm one to a dude in Seattle a little over a month ago. You guys need the nitro cannon and capita spring break as well. Nice quiver though. I've owned 4 of those boards at some point nice shred sticks.


Yup, that was my bro. I'm trying to talk another one of my friends into picking up your Nitro Pow. He just picked up a Derby to try the short/fat style, but he's a bigass dude and I personally don't think it has enough surface area for him.


----------



## jellyjam

Triple8Sol said:


> A couple friends and I have been working on building a pow quiver over the past couple seasons. Here's where we're at so far, with hopefully more to come!


Finally someone here with a Rome ST!! hows it go? I have just aquired one for Japan this season. Any thoughts. review?

Cheers

Nice quiver!


----------



## Triple8Sol

jellyjam said:


> Finally someone here with a Rome ST!! hows it go? I have just aquired one for Japan this season. Any thoughts. review?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nice quiver!


I'll have to get back to you. Still waiting for the mtns to open up here, so it hasn't touched snow yet. Just waiting, so at this rate you might get a chance before I do lol.


----------



## Phedder

Updated Quiver for the season in Canada:








NS Type 2 158X - My last 11-12 days riding have been on this, the others need a turn!
Burton Flight Attendant 162
Salomon Super8 163
Salomon Huck Knife 158W

Salomon's arrived today, very excited to get them on snow! That Super8 is going to be unsinkable, ridiculous amount of surface area and the big gradual nose should plane very well. The Huck Knife has as much camber as my FA with just the tiniest amount of nose and tail rocker to lift the contacts, hopefully super lively.


----------



## freshy

Here's mine with the new and improved racks. 
Yes 420 with Now Drives
Gnu B-pro C3 with Rides and her old Gnu Barret Christy tucked in behind. 
Libtech Darker Series with Union Factories
Libtech Dark Series old camber with K2 Formulas
Atomic Radon CT


----------



## Parkerross

Phedder said:


> Updated Quiver for the season in Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NS Type 2 158X - My last 11-12 days riding have been on this, the others need a turn!
> Burton Flight Attendant 162
> Salomon Super8 163
> Salomon Huck Knife 158W
> 
> Salomon's arrived today, very excited to get them on snow! That Super8 is going to be unsinkable, ridiculous amount of surface area and the big gradual nose should plane very well. The Huck Knife has as much camber as my FA with just the tiniest amount of nose and tail rocker to lift the contacts, hopefully super lively.


I was debating picking up a huck knife there was one locally for $300 bucks the other day.


----------



## Parkerross

Triple8Sol said:


> Yup, that was my bro. I'm trying to talk another one of my friends into picking up your Nitro Pow. He just picked up a Derby to try the short/fat style, but he's a bigass dude and I personally don't think it has enough surface area for him.


sherman just hit me up on fb asking about the nitro, you should get him to buy it haha.


----------



## Parkerross

New capita decks and Ultras. But for real I think my quiver is done for the season. Haha I got all bases covered now I have boards for all mountain, pow, slashing around/having fun and park/jib. But I do need some contacts for the stevens and slush slasher. As much as I want 161w doa I think i'll do fine without one.

full quiver list (photo coming soon)

2017 151 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 
2017 155 Capita Scott Stevens
2016 154 Nitro Quiver Pow
2016 160 Nitro Quiver MTN 
2016 183 Nitro Quiver Cannon
2015 160 Slash Brainstorm
2017 161 Capita Spring Break Treehunter
2012 160 Yes Great Woman (rock board beat to shit)


----------



## Triple8Sol

Parkerross said:


> sherman just hit me up on fb asking about the nitro, you should get him to buy it haha.


You're welcome!!


----------



## Parkerross

Triple8Sol said:


> You're welcome!!


I should owe you comission he ended up buying the nitro too.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Parkerross said:


> I should owe you comission he ended up buying the nitro too.


I definitely helped to "steer" him in that direction. Paypal or Venmo, either works! haha


----------



## francium

Well this winters quiver is almost complete.


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> Well this winters quiver is almost complete.



Fuck, ya gotta love the Dupraz, haha.
Just look at it.

Prolly rides shorter than all the other ones?


TT


----------



## francium

Love it so much got a second one on order.


----------



## MR.

I got a few Koruas for this season.
Tranny Finder 57, Pencil 64, and a Cafe Racer 56.


----------



## GDimac

MR. said:


> I got a few Koruas for this season.
> Tranny Finder 57, Pencil 64, and a Cafe Racer 56.


Those look beaut. When I have more consistent access to pow, def want to grab one of these. Or a United Shapes. Love the minimalistic design of them and apparently awsm in the fluff.


----------



## Deacon

The family's and my quiv. I have a couple on backup, 3 of mine are new to me this year,. Can't wait!


----------



## onitsukatiger

*Excited to test out a new board*

Long time lurker because i never had anything exciting to share, but now I got a new sick stick (well 2 boards but they're both identical)

From Left to right:
(3-piece hiking poles)
15/16 Furberg Freeride 168
13/14 Jones MT 160
15/16 Furberg Freeride 168
12/13 Burton Antler 157


I haven't had a chance to ride the Furberg but I've done a lot of research and think it'll suit my style of riding well - fast, steep, deep, and railing. Which isn't that different from most people on here, but I'm quite curious to try the reverse sidecut at the tips - similar to big mountain skis and skiers who rip fast.

Also, the reason I have 2 is because the first one I got had a base defect (epoxy separation and it formed a bubble). I let them know and they sent a second one free of charge.


----------



## Seppuccu

onitsukatiger said:


> Long time lurker because i never had anything exciting to share, but now I got a new sick stick (well 2 boards but they're both identical)
> 
> From Left to right:
> (3-piece hiking poles)
> 15/16 Furberg Freeride 168
> 13/14 Jones MT 160
> 15/16 Furberg Freeride 168
> 12/13 Burton Antler 157
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to ride the Furberg but I've done a lot of research and think it'll suit my style of riding well - fast, steep, deep, and railing. Which isn't that different from most people on here, but I'm quite curious to try the reverse sidecut at the tips - similar to big mountain skis and skiers who rip fast.
> 
> Also, the reason I have 2 is because the first one I got had a base defect (epoxy separation and it formed a bubble). I let them know and they sent a second one free of charge.


Irrasshai! Welcome out into the open. Envy your MT. Let us know how you feel about the Furberg once you've tested it properly. Reviews are encouraged, there are to few in the reviews section of the forum.


----------



## scotty100

Deacon said:


> The family's and my quiv. I have a couple on backup, 3 of mine are new to me this year,. Can't wait!


Nice Cuda there 3rd from left...love that board. Enjoy!


----------



## GDimac

*Ready for our first turns of the szn this weekend =D*

Mine & the lady's quiver. All set for our pre-season roadtrip to Quebec this weekend. Beyond amped! Here's to a great & safe szn everyone 0.












'15/'16 Burton Flight Attendant 159
'15/'16 Burton Custom 156
'15/'16 Burton Genesis-X (M)

'14/'15 Yes Emoticon 143
'16/'17 Jones Twin Sister 146
'16/'17 Now Vetta (S)


----------



## Maierapril

My boards for the season.


----------



## francium

Maierapril said:


> My boards for the season.



You like Slash boards then? :grin:


----------



## sureshock

Maierapril said:


> My boards for the season.


Where are you off to this Winter, Gigi?


----------



## Elektropow

Maierapril said:


> My boards for the season.


Bit of a crush on pretty boy johnnie? Not bad. I had the tiger one. Good stiff ish all around board.


----------



## chronicbucks

Small but it fit's me.

2016 153 T. Rice Pro
2007 156 Burton Custom
2007 Cartel Bindings (LOVE THOSE THINGS!)


----------



## Parkerross

In order of photos 

2017 nitro quiver cannon 183cm
2016 nitro quiver cannon 183cm
2016 nitro quiver mtn 160cm
2016 nitro quiver pow 154cm w/ nitro team bindings
2017 capita springbreak treehunter 161cm
2017 capita springbreak slush slasher 151cm
2017 capita Scotty Stevens 155cm w/ Scotty Stevens union contact bindings 
2015 slash brainstorm 161 w/ union ultra bindings 
2016 yes 20/20 150cm
2016 nitro dopellganger 160cm splitboard

Not pictured but coming soon 2017 nitro quiver Nuat 163cm






.


----------



## asnobody

Sold a few boards after last season, kept a couple I liked. Promised myself I wouldn't buy more. Failed.

Not an ideal pic but it's pretty funny…

Capita Mercury
Capita Kazu
Arbor Element Premium
Bataleon The Jam
Yes Optimistic
Yes Clark (yet to be shaped) …just for fun.


----------



## Alonzo

asnobody said:


> Sold a few boards after last season, kept a couple I liked. Promised myself I wouldn't buy more. Failed.
> 
> Not an ideal pic but it's pretty funny…
> 
> Capita Mercury
> Capita Kazu
> Arbor Element Premium
> Bataleon The Jam
> Yes Optimistic
> Yes Clark (yet to be shaped) …just for fun.


Dude, that wall hanging is sick!


----------



## MMSlasher

asnobody said:


> Sold a few boards after last season, kept a couple I liked. Promised myself I wouldn't buy more. Failed.
> 
> Not an ideal pic but it's pretty funny…
> 
> Capita Mercury
> Capita Kazu
> Arbor Element Premium
> Bataleon The Jam
> Yes Optimistic
> Yes Clark (yet to be shaped) …just for fun.


Asnobody- How would you compare the Kazu to the Mercury? They both seem pretty amazing boards and I just purchased one of them, but was looking at them both. What are your thoughts.


----------



## asnobody

MMSlasher said:


> Asnobody- How would you compare the Kazu to the Mercury? They both seem pretty amazing boards and I just purchased one of them, but was looking at them both. What are your thoughts.


I'll let you know in about a week haha. I haven't had the Kazu on snow yet but I LOVE the Mercury.


----------



## a_human

asnobody said:


> I'll let you know in about a week haha. I haven't had the Kazu on snow yet but I LOVE the Mercury.


I'm keen to hear about it too. I've got a Kazu but won't get to use it for another few weeks yet. Also got a TFA that I wanna update to a Mercury. If I can somehow justify owning several similar decks...


----------



## Seppuccu

a_human said:


> If I can somehow justify owning several similar decks...


Because you want to support a business run by snowboarders for snowboarders?


----------



## a_human

Anticrobotic said:


> Because you want to support a business run by snowboarders for snowboarders?


I do as often as I can man. Call my boss, tell him to give me a promotion

Edit: It's difficult to buy boards where I live - there are no shops here. The price I pay for a deck ends up being around double what an American pays at their local shop for the same thing


----------



## Lad Stones

a_human said:


> I do as often as I can man. Call my boss, tell him to give me a promotion
> 
> Edit: It's difficult to buy boards where I live - there are no shops here. The price I pay for a deck ends up being around double what an American pays at their local shop for the same thing


I think he was just trying to help you justify it to yourself


----------



## a_human

Lad Stones said:


> I think he was just trying to help you justify it to yourself




Haha you're right, in hindsight I'm on board. The formula X=N+1 prevails


----------



## SnowDogWax

Anticrobotic said:


> Because you want to support a business run by snowboarders for snowboarders?


Glade someone does. Found this not to be the case with snowboarders in general.... over 90% of my sales are skier's :embarrased1:


----------



## Triple8Sol

A couple weeks ago I posted a pic of the collective pow quiver that me and a couple buddies are building. It's grown since then! From L to R:

2016 D-Day Deathcard 160
2017 Nitro Quiver Pow 154
2016 Rome Powder Division ST x Snurfer 148
2017 K2 Cool Bean 144
2017 LibTech Coho 146
2017 Jones Stormchaser 142
2017 K2 Party Platter 150
2017 Ride Warpig 148
2017 Arbor Cosa Nostra 156
2016 Never Summer Swift 157
2016 Gnu Swallow Tail Carver 157
2015 Jones Hovercraft 156
2016 K2 Carve Air 149
2012 Capita Charlie Slasher 158


----------



## Seppuccu

SnowDogWax said:


> Glade someone does. Found this not to be the case with snowboarders in general.... over 90% of my sales are skier's :embarrased1:


I believe the aswer to this riddle can be found somewhere deep down in the depths of 




Edit: Nice fucking formatting, snowboardingforum. :dry:


----------



## Alonzo

My updated quiver: 2016 Fullbag Hammerhead 181 with Now Drives, 2017 Custom Kindred 178.5 splitty with Plum Feyan split bindings, 2014 Lib Tech Skunk Ape 169, 2016 Arbor A-Frame 167w, 2017 Never Summer Type Two 161x with Now Pilots.


----------



## Seppuccu

Alonzo said:


> My updated quiver: 2016 Fullbag Hammerhead 181 with Now Drives, 2017 Custom Kindred 178.5 splitty with Plum Feyan split bindings, 2014 Lib Tech Skunk Ape 169, 2016 Arbor A-Frame 167w, 2017 Never Summer Type Two 161x with Now Pilots.


Sweeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Alpine Duke

SnowDogWax said:


> Glade someone does. Found this not to be the case with snowboarders in general.... over 90% of my sales are skier's :embarrased1:


1. I think skiers are more into waxing that snowboarders. (just my anecdotal impression mind you)

2. How do you know what your customers are sliding on? (just curious) 

3. FYI, for me, I bought a grundle of my favorite a couple of years ago that will last me a while but will give yours a try when it is out


----------



## shasty

My two board quiver is complete with the K2 Party Platter. Still can't believe how set back the bindings are and how gigantic the nose is. 
Will be trying it in snowbird next weekend, powder is a possibility in the forecast and I'm hyped af.


----------



## Nivek

shasty said:


> My two board quiver is complete with the K2 Party Platter. Still can't believe how set back the bindings are and how gigantic the nose is.
> Will be trying it in snowbird next weekend, powder is a possibility in the forecast and I'm hyped af.


You WILL be stoked. I promise. And if you aren't, you're wrong.


----------



## Phedder

Alonzo said:


> My updated quiver: 2016 Fullbag Hammerhead 181 with Now Drives, 2017 Custom Kindred 178.5 splitty with Plum Feyan split bindings, 2014 Lib Tech Skunk Ape 169, 2016 Arbor A-Frame 167w, 2017 Never Summer Type Two 161x with Now Pilots.


Care to give a review of the Now Pilots? Specifically compared to the Drives would be awesome. I've got Large Drives which I love but don't fit my size 10s well, debating whether to get some Drives in medium, or the Pilots, or say fuck it all and get both :grin:


----------



## Alonzo

Phedder said:


> Care to give a review of the Now Pilots? Specifically compared to the Drives would be awesome. I've got Large Drives which I love but don't fit my size 10s well, debating whether to get some Drives in medium, or the Pilots, or say fuck it all and get both :grin:


One thing I should state right off the bat is I swapped out both sets of ankle straps for Burton Hammock Straps, so I can only speak to the frames and highbacks. The Pilot ankle straps have literally never touched a boot.

I have the older Drives with the 1.0 hangers and they are my favorite of the two. Super hard charging, responsive bindings. They are a better fit for the kind of riding I like to do most: bombing as fast as I can, laying out large radius turns. The my boots (Ride Tridents) fit the 1.0 hangers fine, and I actually like the tighter heelcup for that kind of riding. 

The Pilots are really nice bindings too though. The highbacks are a bit softer straight back, but not soft overall by any means. They can charge for sure and are still reasonably stiff in the grand scheme of things, but are not as stiff and responsive as the Drives. They have more lateral/medial play (I'm not sure how much is the highback and how much is the new hanger, but I suspect it's both in large measure) and are a much better choice for park/buttering around/ hitting side hits. They match up really well with my Type Two, I think, but they will never touch my larger, stiffer boards, and will likely live on the Type Two forever, unless I buy another even softer fuck-around deck.

In conclusion, just buy both. You can never have too much gear.


----------



## unsuspected

Triple8Sol said:


> A couple weeks ago I posted a pic of the collective pow quiver that me and a couple buddies are building. It's grown since then! From L to R:
> 
> 2016 D-Day Deathcard 160
> 2017 Nitro Quiver Pow 154
> 2016 Rome Powder Division ST x Snurfer 148
> 2017 K2 Cool Bean 144
> 2017 LibTech Coho 146
> 2017 Jones Stormchaser 143
> 2017 K2 Party Platter 150
> 2017 Ride Warpig 148
> 2017 Arbor Cosa Nostra 156
> 2016 Never Summer Swift 157
> 2016 Gnu Swallow Tail Carver 157
> 2015 Jones Hovercraft 156
> 2016 K2 Carve Air 149
> 2012 Capita Charlie Slasher 158


How does the Swift ride?


----------



## Alonzo

Wow, that's quite a collection you guys have going? Are you guys planning to expand into any old school, giant pow guns?


----------



## Parkerross

I added 2 more 

Nitro Quiver Nuat 163 
Nitro Bryan Fox One Off 158mw


----------



## Triple8Sol

Alonzo said:


> Wow, that's quite a collection you guys have going? Are you guys planning to expand into any old school, giant pow guns?


Eyeing a bunch of different shapes, so I wouldn't be surprised!




unsuspected said:


> How does the Swift ride?


Great float and edgehold. Took a few runs on an Arbor Cosa Nostra 157 and a few runs on a D-Day Deathcard 160 on the same day for comparison, and they were all great in their own ways. The Swift was my favorite of the day and is really similar to my Gnu Swallow Tail Carver. Pointy spoon nose, ample setback and taper, swallow tail, same rocker/camber profile, and similar widths and sidecut radii. It just does everything better, along with being a bit more damp, so I sold the Gnu yesterday!


----------



## MMSlasher

Parkerross said:


> I added 2 more
> 
> Nitro Quiver Nuat 163
> Nitro Bryan Fox One Off 158mw


Parkerross, you have about a dozen boards that are new or a year old. 2 questions.

1. How do you even pick what you are going to ride? it looks like you have a few+ powder boards.
2. What kind of work do you do that allows you the ability to buy those boards and be able to ride them all the time? Whatever it is, that is awesome.


----------



## Nivek

Parkerross said:


> I added 2 more
> 
> Nitro Quiver Nuat 163
> Nitro Bryan Fox One Off 158mw


Do you work at Milo or something? I've never seen someone move through so many different boards and specifically too many Arbors and Nitros. No clue what you like? Have way too much free money? Get too much free shit? What's up. I need answers. It's important to my life.


----------



## MMSlasher

Nivek said:


> Do you work at Milo or something? I've never seen someone move through so many different boards and specifically too many Arbors and Nitros. No clue what you like? Have way too much free money? Get too much free shit? What's up. I need answers. It's important to my life.


Ikr, I was just asking him a similar question. I'm really looking to change jobs to whatever his is. It is important in my life as well. :grin:


----------



## Kenai

Alonzo said:


> One thing I should state right off the bat is I swapped out both sets of ankle straps for Burton Hammock Straps...


Alonzo, where did you pick up the hammock straps? Also, which specific ones fit your Nows? I cannot overstate how much I love the hammock straps and it is my only current peeve on my Now IPOs. Once you go hammock you never go back.


----------



## Parkerross

Nivek said:


> Do you work at Milo or something? I've never seen someone move through so many different boards and specifically too many Arbors and Nitros. No clue what you like? Have way too much free money? Get too much free shit? What's up. I need answers. It's important to my life.


Haha no I just find a lot of deals I buy and sell it's only way I can try a lot of boards. I'm trying to decide which ones are keepers now. Trying to keep it at 8 with my splitboard.

I only have 2 more boards coming that I can post on here then I should be done for the season.


----------



## Alonzo

Kenai said:


> Alonzo, where did you pick up the hammock straps? Also, which specific ones fit your Nows? I cannot overstate how much I love the hammock straps and it is my only current peeve on my Now IPOs. Once you go hammock you never go back.


I just called Burton up on the contact us number on their website and told them I wanted order Hammocks. They were happy to oblige, and they only came to around 65 bones Canadian for ankles and toes. Burton are a pretty sweet company.


----------



## Kenai

Alonzo said:


> I just called Burton up on the contact us number on their website and told them I wanted order Hammocks. They were happy to oblige, and they only came to around 65 bones Canadian for ankles and toes. Burton are a pretty sweet company.


Do you know if you got Malavita, Diode, or Genesis? Did you have any problem fitting the Burton straps to your Now bindings or were the attachments sufficiently similar? I'm definitely going to try this!


----------



## Alonzo

I asked for the hammock straps, but might have implied the Genesis. I said that I had ridden my buddy's set-up with Genesis bindings on it and loved the straps, so I wanted a couple pairs to upgrade some old Cartels. I had no problems fitting them. If you get the toe straps too, as I recall there was a little plastic bit on the end of the ladder I cut off when I fitted them to my Plum splitboard bindings - no big deal (I still use my Now toe straps, I just swapped out the buckles for better Union ones...even on the newest Now bindings, I think think the toe buckles still suck).


----------



## F1EA

It's a direct fit on the ankle straps.

Toe straps you need to trim a little.


----------



## francium

The last addition to the quiver for this season.


----------



## Kenai

Awesome. I tried to score a MW D1 last year and it didn't work out. I hope you love it!


----------



## Parkerross

Just added a United Shapes Cadet 162 this board looks so sick


----------



## Deacon

Parkerross said:


> Just added a United Shapes Cadet 162 this board looks so sick


You're on DMQ on Facebook?


----------



## Parkerross

yes I am, I assume you are as well.


----------



## Deacon

Parkerross said:


> yes I am, I assume you are as well.


Ya. Don't see a lot of those United Shapes... kind of a give away...


----------



## francium

Parkerross said:


> yes I am, I assume you are as well.


Awesome looking decks those United Shapes.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

Deacon said:


> You're on DMQ on Facebook?





Parkerross said:


> yes I am, I assume you are as well.


Cool, I love poetry. So what do you guys write?

DMQ Review | Facebook
Facebook › dmqreview
DMQ Review. 3 likes. DMQ Review disquieting muses quarterly Publishing poetry and art since 1998.


----------



## Deacon

Kenai said:


> Cool, I love poetry. So what do you guys write?
> 
> DMQ Review | Facebook
> Facebook › dmqreview
> DMQ Review. 3 likes. DMQ Review disquieting muses quarterly Publishing poetry and art since 1998.


:

It's actually "Dig my Quiver", but that's pretty funny.


----------



## Chielsen

This one has been waiting for me for over a month now :grin:, having spent 4 months studying abroad.

161 Jones Carbon Flagship
Burton Genesis X
DC T.Rice boots


----------



## DaftDeft

Chielsen said:


> This one has been waiting for me for over a month now :grin:, having spent 4 months studying abroad.
> 
> 161 Jones Carbon Flagship
> Burton Genesis X
> DC T.Rice boots


Wow. That board looked so nice I looked it up.

Spendy! Congrats.


----------



## ridinbend

Parkerross said:


> Just added a United Shapes Cadet 162 this board looks so sick



Gorgeous. So dude, it's pretty obvious you have an addiction issue. Are you in the industry or does every last dollar you make go to all these epic sticks? And what job do I have to do to afford them all like you?


----------



## MMSlasher

ridinbend said:


> Gorgeous. So dude, it's pretty obvious you have an addiction issue. Are you in the industry or does every last dollar you make go to all these epic sticks? And what job do I have to do to afford them all like you?


I have asked him a very similar question with no answer, so he must be saving a ton of gas money since he is driving a Prius or switched to Geico. :shrug:


----------



## Parkerross

I get some industry deals but mostly scoop up during sales, eBay, or local ads. I never pay full price for anything usually 30-50% off. I'm a senior graphic designer and my wife is dental hygienist so we do ok and we own our house outright so we don't have rent or a mortgage. 

I have a couple new ones to post maybe tonight. Gotta take a better photo though. 

I'm planning to get my quiver to 8 or 9 with my splitboard. So I probably have a few to sell soon.


----------



## ridinbend

Parkerross said:


> I get some industry deals but mostly scoop up during sales, eBay, or local ads. I never pay full price for anything usually 30-50% off. I'm a senior graphic designer and my wife is dental hygienist so we do ok and we own our house outright so we don't have rent or a mortgage.
> 
> I have a couple new ones to post maybe tonight. Gotta take a better photo though.
> 
> I'm planning to get my quiver to 8 or 9 with my splitboard. So I probably have a few to sell soon.


Super DINKS,I love it. Cheers to you bratha


----------



## Parkerross

Just had our first kid 2 months ago so not completely dinks anymore.


----------



## ridinbend

Parkerross said:


> Just had our first kid 2 months ago so not completely dinks anymore.


The @Parkerross super discounted snowboard blowout coming soon.


----------



## Parkerross

And 2 more sick additions.

Nitro Quiver 149 Treehugger and the Capita Springbreak Powder Wolf 165


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Parkerross said:


> And 2 more sick additions.
> 
> Nitro Quiver 149 Treehugger and the Capita Springbreak Powder Wolf 165


At this point you're just rubbing it in. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektropow

Another post of a quiver consisting of an unnecessary amount of boards. Me and my girlfriend's set for this season.


----------



## Parkerross

Rad I want a salomon derby they look super fun. Nice quiver...


----------



## Elektropow

Parkerross said:


> Rad I want a salomon derby they look super fun. Nice quiver...


Yeah the derby in 147 is just super fun. The ollie off that short snappy tail is the best. Nose butters are fun. Flat ground 360 are fun and easy. I've taken it to steeps freeriding, where it's stable enough and holds an edge surprisingly well, but landing bigger stuff on that short tail is a bit scary..


----------



## taco tuesday

Elektropow said:


> Another post of a quiver consisting of an unnecessary amount of boards. Me and my girlfriend's set for this season.


How is that unnecessary? You need at least that many! Between my girlfriend and I there are around 10 boards right now I think. 2 splits and a bunch of solids. And a Throwback.


----------



## Parkerross

Last one for me for a while...





Quiver almost complete. The only thing I'm adding is a korua.


----------



## Elektropow

Parkerross said:


> Last one for me for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> Quiver almost complete. The only thing I'm adding is a korua.


I can take that other 154 Nitro pow off your hands. The black one please.


----------



## Parkerross

I only have one pow the other is the treehugger and they are both staying with me for now.


----------



## Elektropow

Parkerross said:


> I only have one pow the other is the treehugger and they are both staying with me for now.


Aah, so it is. Base should've given it away. Crazy taper on the treehugger. Want the Pow.


----------



## Parkerross

I had the poler pow but I sold not thinking I would get the rest of them. If I come across another poler pow and sell this one your first in line. The pow is super fun, have you seen the taper on the powder wolf its like 92mm if I remember correctly also the NUAT is 52mm taper I think. The pow is only like 40mm taper If you want taper go for one of the others.


----------



## Elektropow

Parkerross said:


> I had the poler pow but I sold not thinking I would get the rest of them. If I come across another poler pow and sell this one your first in line. The pow is super fun, have you seen the taper on the powder wolf its like 92mm if I remember correctly also the NUAT is 52mm taper I think. The pow is only like 40mm taper If you want taper go for one of the others.


 "Only", hahaa! I think the 10mm on my flight attendant is already too much, but that's because there's no pow yet :crying:


----------



## TLN

Neversummer Chairman 173, serial 0001.
SG Force Fat 165
SG Full Race Pro Team 185 with Apex V2 plate
Coiler ECVC 180 Custom
SG Full Race Pro Team 163

Buton Driver X
UPZ RC10

Flux DM
Flux SF
Flow NX2-GT Hybrid
F2 Race Titanium CNC.

Not pictured:
Rossignol Undertaker 198
Winterstick Swallowtail 183.
^Those are in Kazakhstan: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/145898-show-us-your-quiver-19.html#post1980002


----------



## Seppuccu

My female instinct tells me you like to ride fast.


----------



## SnowDogWax

TLN said:


> Neversummer Chairman 173, serial 0001.
> SG Force Fat 165
> SG Full Race Pro Team 185 with Apex V2 plate
> Coiler ECVC 180 Custom
> SG Full Race Pro Team 163
> 
> Buton Driver X
> UPZ RC10
> 
> Flux DM
> Flux SF
> Flow NX2-GT Hybrid
> F2 Race Titanium CNC.
> 
> Not pictured:
> Rossignol Undertaker 198
> Winterstick Swallowtail 183.
> ^Those are in Kazakhstan: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/145898-show-us-your-quiver-19.html#post1980002


Had an SG Cross it was the fastest board period. Hands down....


----------



## Deacon

TLN said:


>


Why the reversed stance on the NS?


----------



## TLN

Deacon said:


> Why the reversed stance on the NS?


My friend was riding it. Learning how to ride snowboard on a chairman 173


----------



## SnowDogWax

TLN said:


> My friend was riding it. Learning how to ride snowboard on a chairman 173


Nice friend! Learned on a Burton 174 Air on ice at 7Springs what a nightmare....:embarrased1:


----------



## Alonzo

TLN said:


> Neversummer Chairman 173, serial 0001.
> SG Force Fat 165
> SG Full Race Pro Team 185 with Apex V2 plate
> Coiler ECVC 180 Custom
> SG Full Race Pro Team 163
> 
> Buton Driver X
> UPZ RC10
> 
> Flux DM
> Flux SF
> Flow NX2-GT Hybrid
> F2 Race Titanium CNC.
> 
> Not pictured:
> Rossignol Undertaker 198
> Winterstick Swallowtail 183.
> ^Those are in Kazakhstan: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/145898-show-us-your-quiver-19.html#post1980002



Sweet rides, dude. Two questions:

1st: Am I right in saying that you don't use risers or plates on the Force, or is that just the angle? If so/if not, why? I know so little about that side of snowboarding, but eventually plan to buy a BX board or a BX-based board (e.g. Coiler BXFR, Donek Flux, Fullbag Diamond Blade, etc.) and don't know if risers or plates are something I will want or not, and I don't know anyone up here who is into that scene and is even close to my weight.

2nd: What are your thoughts on the SGs vs the Coiler? If you were buying another BX style board, would you buy another SG or do you think you would go with something with metal in it, like a coiler?

Thanks a bunch. Cheers.


----------



## TLN

Alonzo said:


> Sweet rides, dude. Two questions:
> 
> 1st: Am I right in saying that you don't use risers or plates on the Force, or is that just the angle? If so/if not, why? I know so little about that side of snowboarding, but eventually plan to buy a BX board or a BX-based board (e.g. Coiler BXFR, Donek Flux, Fullbag Diamond Blade, etc.) and don't know if risers or plates are something I will want or not, and I don't know anyone up here who is into that scene and is even close to my weight.
> 
> 2nd: What are your thoughts on the SGs vs the Coiler? If you were buying another BX style board, would you buy another SG or do you think you would go with something with metal in it, like a coiler?
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Cheers.


You'd be suprised, but I haven't ridden SG Force or Chairman yet. I've been riding alpine here in midwest: it's more fun, and I'm not running into usual apine problems(too still, bumps, etc)
I got F2 Eliminator Worldcup 166 before. It have titanal in it and you definitely feel it.

1. I got Burton elevators, and those plates definitely improve ride. But board becomes heavier and damp as well. I suggest you trying elevators/risers on your current board: you will see effect yourself, and decide, if you wanna get a BX board or not. 
Now I decided to start without plates, and add them later if needed. Board feels more lively without plates, and that's what I'm looking for. 

There're really cool Gecko plates, that allow board to bend under the bindings. Problem that it cost arm and a leg. 

2. As I 've said I haven't tried SG yet. But SG Force is without titanal, while Coiler and for example F2 are. I really excited about it, will post here once I test it. 
Comparing alpine SG vs Coiler: Coiler is cheaper and custom. Bruce can tune the board for your weight and that makes looots of sense in my opinion. I'm ~210-220, so I'm pretty confident with any of those boards. But if you're say 170lbs, something like SG Force might bee too much, especially for resort use.


----------



## deagol

TLN,

Interesting to see those steep angles on the bindings, especially on the Chairman (assuming you ride similar angles as your friend) based on the other board). I used to ride steep angles for all sorts of riding, but maybe not quite as steep angles as that, and my back knee would tighten up where I could not straighten it without a lot of pain. It felt like some tendon or ligament running along the back of my leg was shortening.


I learned that those angles didn't suit me when I was in some very steep terrain (Silverton) and I backed it off a tad and the knee pain seems to be mostly gone. I am still forward even with the back foot, but maybe only 5 to 10 degrees? Prolly will never go duck.

Have you had any similar issues?


----------



## TLN

deagol said:


> TLN,
> 
> Interesting to see those steep angles on the bindings, especially on the Chairman (assuming you ride similar angles as your friend) based on the other board). I used to ride steep angles for all sorts of riding, but maybe not quite as steep angles as that, and my back knee would tighten up where I could not straighten it without a lot of pain. It felt like some tendon or ligament running along the back of my leg was shortening.
> 
> 
> I learned that those angles didn't suit me when I was in some very steep terrain (Silverton) and I backed it off a tad and the knee pain seems to be mostly gone. I am still forward even with the back foot, but maybe only 5 to 10 degrees? Prolly will never go duck.
> 
> Have you had any similar issues?


My friend was riding 4th day on a snowboard. I set it 27/12 I think or something like that. I find that pretty good angles for beginners. I change angles depends on the snow and terrain. Was riding alot in 21/-3 before - that will be my goto for steep and technical terrain.
I have something like 36/21 on SG Force, with carving in mind. For boardercross race it will be something like 27/12 - more stable, you don't carve alot on bx course.
I got 45/30 on my swallotwail - that works just Perfect. And up to 60/57 on my alpine boards.

With steep angles you want to narrow your stance. Too wide stance can cause pain in legs/knees/back. Or try changing your highback angles.


----------



## deagol

Great info, TLN. I have experimented through the years and was stuck on 30/23 for many years with a wide stance. that may have been my problem for the knee pain. I stay with 30 on front but have backed off on back. I have a carving board that is still steep, but the splitboard is the most backed off. can't remember the angles off the top of my head, though..


----------



## TLN

I think I was writing it somewhere just a week ago, but IMO difference betwen angles depends on your front foot angle. From 30, if your front is 15. (+15/-15) to 3, if you're riding 60/57. So if you do the math, it says: 15/-15 (diff 30), 30/9 (diff 21), 45/33 (diff 12).
30/23 looks not right for me: I'd change front foot or rear: 39/23 and narrow stance, or 30/12 and regular stance. But angles is personal preference, not a rule, so your experience may vary.

Also, consider highback lean: this affect on how do you ride alot. especially if you're getting into carving and steep angles.


----------



## deagol

TLN said:


> ..., or 30/12 and regular stance. But angles is personal preference, not a rule, so your experience may vary.
> 
> Also, consider highback lean: this affect on how do you ride alot. especially if you're getting into carving and steep angles.


this is pretty close to what I am on for all-around riding. and I have increased and decreased the forward lean through the years. I was once riding with too much FL and my quads were killing me since I could never ride in a standing (resting) position. I back-off since then and just in the past few days increased again to a good compromise position, but can't recall the actual measurement. 

Anyway, apologies for the thread drift ....


----------



## Heath

*Freeride*

I've been riding for a few years so here's the line up from start to present.

Burton Asym Air 163
Burton Johan 162
Burton BMC 162
Burton Flight Attendant 162


----------



## Alonzo

The BMC is a sweet board. I'd love to take one for a rip again sometime.


----------



## grandpalacko

My girlfriend has:
Capita Birds of feather 148 16/17 & Union Milan 15/16
Burton Lipstick 149 14/15 & Burton Escapade 14/15– missing from the pic
Rome Powder Room split 153 14/15 – missing from the pic

My boards:
Salomon Derby 147 15/16 – new for this season
Rome Artifact Rocker 153 15/16 & Union Contact 15/16
Salomon Assassin 158 15/16 & Rome Katana 15/16
Jones Explorer split 164w 15/16 & Spark Surge 15/16


----------



## snoopy7548

From left to right:

Slash Happy Place 152 - newest board
Rossignol Rocknrolla 148 - bought near the end of last season
Rome Reverb 155 - my first board, bought in 2013
Never Summer SL 155 (Limited Doom edition) - second board, bought at start of 2014/15 season

I recently bought the Happy Place and have only ridden it twice, but I really like it. It has great response and edge hold, and is simply a fun board anywhere. I'm not a huge fan of the Rocknrolla, so I might try to sell it. The raised edges really aren't my thing, but it is extremely playful.


----------



## deagol

Alonzo said:


> The BMC is a sweet board. I'd love to take one for a rip again sometime.


I had one of these and broke it on the second season..

Only board that ever broke on me..

:angry:

stayed with Burton and got a T6, which is still rideable after all these years. That was my final Burton


Edit: I also had a Burton Asym Airprior to the BMC. Very first snowboard was also a Burton: the Elite 145 swallowtail


----------



## F1EA

TLN said:


> My friend was riding 4th day on a snowboard. I set it 27/12 I think or something like that. I find that pretty good angles for beginners. I change angles depends on the snow and terrain. Was riding alot in 21/-3 before - that will be my goto for steep and technical terrain.
> I have something like 36/21 on SG Force, with carving in mind. For boardercross race it will be something like 27/12 - more stable, you don't carve alot on bx course.
> I got 45/30 on my swallotwail - that works just Perfect. And up to 60/57 on my alpine boards.
> 
> With steep angles you want to narrow your stance. Too wide stance can cause pain in legs/knees/back. Or try changing your highback angles.


Yeah
I narrowed my stance slightly with fwd stance.
Went from 58cm width at +21 -6
To 56cm at +24 +9


----------



## Phedder

Got a screaming deal on a 2015 Burton Custom X 164W I couldn't resist. It's been ridden 4 days, $300CAD, so $220USD? (I believe him, it's minty) Stoked! 










Going to *try* and stick with a 3 board quiver for the rest of the season. Huck Knife for Park/All Mountain Freestyle, Custom X for hard charging, carving, freeriding, Super 8 for powder and less aggressive charging/freeride. Just love that camber pop and spring :grin: Type 2 and FA are officially for sale, regrettably hah.


----------



## deagol

finally got a pic of my boards

Edit: all 4 boards built in USA, 3 in CO and 1 in Vermont


----------



## virtu

deagol said:


> finally got a pic of my boards




The cat in the picture is thinking: "Human, take this things off the carpet... now!!!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

deagol said:


> finally got a pic of my boards


That flame dragon graphic is nicer on a board than on the Donek web site. I'm not a fan of most of their graphic options but perhaps they look a lot better on an actual board.


----------



## AmberLamps

How do you like the donek? Im strongly considering one.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

AmberLamps said:


> How do you like the donek? Im strongly considering one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


best carving board I have ever ridden... I can almost get into trouble on it.. I don't like to take it out on crowded days, though, if you know what I mean. 

I tried it in a little bit of powder and, at least with the stance I am running on it, it didn't float too well, but that's not what I use it for, so no worries.


----------



## AmberLamps

deagol said:


> best carving board I have ever ridden... I can almost get into trouble on it.. I don't like to take it out on crowded days, though, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I tried it in a little bit of powder and, at least with the stance I am running on it, it didn't float too well, but that's not what I use it for, so no worries.


Right it would probably just be used on groomers for laying carves and butter spins etc. Also park stuff.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

AmberLamps said:


> Right it would probably just be used on groomers for laying carves and butter spins etc. Also park stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


The model I have (Incline) doesn't seem like it would be good for park, butters, etc.. pretty stiff. The do have other models, though...


----------



## deagol

Kenai said:


> That flame dragon graphic is nicer on a board than on the Donek web site. I'm not a fan of most of their graphic options but perhaps they look a lot better on an actual board.


I agree in that I don't like most of their graphics, except a few. They do offer custom graphics for a fee, which I did not pursue, but think is a cool option.


----------



## Lad Stones

deagol said:


> finally got a pic of my boards
> 
> Edit: all 4 boards built in USA, 3 in CO and 1 in Vermont


I can't tell from your photo but did you get the carbonium topsheet? I got that on a twin and it's a great finish.


----------



## MMSlasher

virtu said:


> The cat in the picture is thinking: "Human, take this things off My carpet... Right Meow!!!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to fix this. Buy those Dragon board would definitely look nice in a room.


----------



## Fielding

I like my broads tall and pretty stiff.


----------



## deagol

Lad Stones said:


> I can't tell from your photo but did you get the carbonium topsheet? I got that on a twin and it's a great finish.


Yes, both the Donek & never Summer have carbonium topsheets


----------



## dexter

well im just amazed with you guys and how much of this equipment you have just to enjoy your ride... 

Im far from it since i have only one set, and this is it:

Board: Ride (dont even remember the model anymore  )
bindings: Flow Fuse 2017
boots: Ride Insano 2017

it is not much, but i enjoy it.


----------



## MMSlasher

dexter said:


> well im just amazed with you guys and how much of this equipment you have just to enjoy your ride...
> 
> Im far from it since i have only one set, and this is it:
> 
> Board: Ride (dont even remember the model anymore  )
> bindings: Flow Fuse 2017
> boots: Ride Insano 2017
> 
> it is not much, but i enjoy it.


Dexter, don't kill me and throw my body overboard in Miami waters for saying this, but I imagine the people who have a few+ boards suffered for years with only one setup. I personally have 4 boards to ride, all from 2015+. But I spent about 6-7 years on my first set up. This was in the 90's and if I had a picture, I would love to show all the de-lamination, the terrible edges, the bindings etc. My second setup I spent an even longer time with, but many of those years it was unused (college and early work years). Still, that board while I will still ride it on occasion, has technology that is so old, it was time to upgrade. So here we are, I'm successful, not getting any younger, and ride enough to value different camber set ups. I guess I am telling you this is because I am glad to see you are enjoying it. We all have been in the 1 quiver set up and in your future, it can always lead to additional boards. Btw, a $1 saved everyday can buy a new board on sale from pretty much March on if you are in the Northern Hemisphere. 

Enjoy the stoke and get out and ride.


----------



## Fielding

dexter said:


> well im just amazed with you guys and how much of this equipment you have just to enjoy your ride...
> 
> Im far from it since i have only one set, and this is it:
> 
> Board: Ride (dont even remember the model anymore  )
> bindings: Flow Fuse 2017
> boots: Ride Insano 2017
> 
> it is not much, but i enjoy it.


I feel like in the past 10 years the diversity of equipment that has become available is really amazing. I remember when I first got on a rocker board after having ridden camber (the only choice) for a decade. It was crazy. Blew my mind. Then the hybrid rockers started being a thing. That was amazing too. I fee like I have learned a lot from riding and feeling different setups. After being in it for a while I feel like having one or two boards would be like having one or two golf clubs. Except that golf sucks and snowboarding is awesome.

I realize that my 9 board quiver is extreme. I think that you could cover pretty much everything with two or three decks and a quality pair of bindings. But then you'll already be slightly deranged and you'll want more. Then you'll end up over at bomber and you'll start buying hardboot gear. Or splitboard shit.


----------



## AmberLamps

Fielding said:


> I feel like in the past 10 years the diversity of equipment that has become available is really amazing. I remember when I first got on a rocker board after having ridden camber (the only choice) for a decade. It was crazy. Blew my mind. Then the hybrid rockers started being a thing. That was amazing too. I fee like I have learned a lot from riding and feeling different setups. After being in it for a while I feel like having one or two boards would be like having one or two golf clubs. Except that golf sucks and snowboarding is awesome.
> 
> I realize that my 9 board quiver is extreme. I think that you could cover pretty much everything with two or three decks and a quality pair of bindings. But then you'll already be slightly deranged and you'll want more. Then you'll end up over at bomber and you'll start buying hardboot gear. Or splitboard shit.


Golf does not suck....you must just suck. Golf is an amazing sport.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon

AmberLamps said:


> Golf does not suck....you must just suck. Golf is a relaxing hobby and an excuse to drink in public.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## dave785

It's not too big...

From left to right:
Rossignol One Mag 161W
Arbor Element Premium 159 (a friend's)
Rossignol Jibsaw 159
Dupraz D1 5'5"+
Never Summer Infinity 144 (for my gf)
Burton Custom 159 (w/ custom topsheet)

Bindings: 
Rome Katanas (on Rossi one)
Burton Freestyles (on Arbor Element)
Now Pilots w/ Burton Genesis straps (top left)
Flow Juno (top middle, for gf)
Flow Fuse GT w/ Burton Genesis straps (top right)


----------



## MMSlasher

dave785 said:


> It's not too big...
> 
> From left to right:
> Rossignol One Mag 161W
> Arbor Element Premium 159 (a friend's)
> Rossignol Jibsaw 159
> Dupraz D1 5'5"+
> Never Summer Infinity 144 (for my gf)
> Burton Custom 159 (w/ custom topsheet)
> 
> Bindings:
> Rome Katanas (on Rossi one)
> Burton Freestyles (on Arbor Element)
> Now Pilots w/ Burton Genesis straps (top left)
> Flow Juno (top middle, for gf)
> Flow Fuse GT w/ Burton Genesis straps (top right)


Nice quiver Dave and all the talk here about Dupraz's had me imagining that they were bigger. It's nice to actually see it compared to other boards. But why are your tires in bags? I'm going to guess to contain the smell?


----------



## SkullAndXbones

dexter said:


> well im just amazed with you guys and how much of this equipment you have just to enjoy your ride...


sometimes you need 2 or even 10 boards.


----------



## dave785

MMSlasher said:


> Nice quiver Dave and all the talk here about Dupraz's had me imagining that they were bigger. It's nice to actually see it compared to other boards. But why are your tires in bags? I'm going to guess to contain the smell?


The dupraz is the 5'5" not the 6' (which is what I probably should have gotten)... but it's still big. I think the angle of the lean in that pic is making it look smaller than it is. The dupraz is also flipped over with the base showing so the nose uplift is going away from the camera making it look smaller.

Tires are in the bags so they don't get crap on them. That part of my garage is my workshop and I have a ton of bike lube next to the tires (which could be really bad to get on tires lol)


----------



## Wss64

Myself
Main Stick: MOSS WingSwallow
For nasty icy days: Burton Flight Attendant 156
Bindings: Burton Diodes
Boots: Burton SLX

My wife:
Main Stick: Burton Flight Attendant 156
For powder days: MOSS U3
Bindings: Burton Diodes
Boots: Burton Supreme

My kids:
Burton LandLord/FlightAttendant/FeelGood/Lipstick.... etc....etc...


----------



## francium

MMSlasher said:


> Nice quiver Dave and all the talk here about Dupraz's had me imagining that they were bigger. It's nice to actually see it compared to other boards. But why are your tires in bags? I'm going to guess to contain the smell?


they're quite big this is next to my 159 bsod


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Fielding said:


> I feel like in the past 10 years the diversity of equipment that has become available is really amazing. I remember when I first got on a rocker board after having ridden camber (the only choice) for a decade. It was crazy. Blew my mind. Then the hybrid rockers started being a thing. That was amazing too. I fee like I have learned a lot from riding and feeling different setups. After being in it for a while I feel like having one or two boards would be like having one or two golf clubs. Except that golf sucks and snowboarding is awesome.
> 
> I realize that my 9 board quiver is extreme. I think that you could cover pretty much everything with two or three decks and a quality pair of bindings. But then you'll already be slightly deranged and you'll want more. Then you'll end up over at bomber and you'll start buying hardboot gear. Or splitboard shit.


I resemble this ^ with an 8 board quiver...including all the splitty insanity. 

But this year, I've re-discovered my old traditional camber boards and they are an absolute blast. Last 2 days out, first run was on a hybird that went immediately back in the box and out came 2004/5 cambered boards...maybe now I actually got the skillz...even having fun popping around moguls on the cambered twin.


----------



## Fielding

wrathfuldeity said:


> I resemble this ^ with an 8 board quiver...including all the splitty insanity.
> 
> But this year, I've re-discovered my old traditional camber boards and they are an absolute blast. Last 2 days out, first run was on a hybird that went immediately back in the box and out came 2004/5 cambered boards...maybe now I actually got the skillz...even having fun popping around moguls on the cambered twin.


I like true camber on the east coast hardpack. Nothing else does it right. But you've gotta load up and initiate those turns with care or else you'll catch an edge and completely eat shit. I find it can be pretty sketchy if I've been spending a lot of time riding something with a more forgiving profile.


----------



## Heath

deagol said:


> I had one of these and broke it on the second season..
> 
> Only board that ever broke on me..
> 
> :angry:



I've been riding Burton freeride boards since 1994..........so............I'm kinda curious how you experienced a Burton BMC failure?
Maybe using it for a purpose other than its' design intent??

Maybe physical specifications of board and rider were ill conceived.

Hmmm


----------



## deagol

Heath said:


> I've been riding Burton freeride boards since 1994..........so............I'm kinda curious how you experienced a Burton BMC failure?
> Maybe using it for a purpose other than its' design intent??
> 
> Maybe physical specifications of board and rider were ill conceived.
> 
> Hmmm


So, I started on Burton in 1988. Had the Elite, the Aysm Air, and then the BMC, and still have a T6.

I am at the low end of the weight range for the 162 at about 150 pounds (at that time, I weigh more now)

I was in the moguls doing nothing weird or serious when a huge crack happens in the tail of the board. The board was totaled, un-rideable. 

I didn't save it, and I have no pics. I wish I did, but didn't even have a good camera at the time. The crack was through the topsheet and into the wood core. It started more vertically, then changed to be a bit like a separation of the wood layers. This is all from memory and it happened sometime in the 2005-2006 period. 

The crack went all the way to the toeside edge to about the center of the tail. I was definitely surprised by this. I had enormous faith in Burton at that time. I chose another Burton board (t6) for the replacement and loved that board.


----------



## Heath

deagol said:


> So, I started on Burton in 1988. Had the Elite, the Aysm Air, and then the BMC, and still have a T6.
> 
> I am at the low end of the weight range for the 162 at about 150 pounds (at that time, I weigh more now)
> 
> The crack was through the topsheet and into the wood core. It started more vertically, then changed to be a bit like a separation of the wood layers. This is all from memory and it happened sometime in the 2005-2006 period.
> 
> The crack went all the way to the toeside edge to about the center of the tail. I was definitely surprised by this.


I asked about your experience because I noticed something going on all around the back binding and at different locations at the tip and tail of my BMC after I had it tuned up recently. I'm a strict freerider so I wouldn't find myself freestyling in the bumps with this board. I wanna take some pictures this weekend to show you what I'm talking about. I sorta don't feel safe riding this board now!


----------



## timmytard

Well, here's some of my quiver. The other 20 or so are scattered around my house.


TT


----------



## snoopy7548

timmytard said:


> Well, here's some of my quiver. The other 20 or so are scattered around my house.
> 
> 
> TT


You could open up a board shop!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Nothing new...same as the last few years...but have re-discovered the old cam boards (3 on the left) and they are more funner than ever...rip and pop...BOOM!


----------



## ThatsNotFennel

wrathfuldeity said:


> Nothing new...same as the last few years...but have re-discovered the old cam boards (3 on the left) and they are more funner than ever...rip and pop...BOOM!


I feel like I've seen this creepy basement somewhere before.....

I'm on the Ice Coast so it's mostly camber for us. It's still kicking out here!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkerross

Best $150 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## MMSlasher

Thats awesome Parker, let us or me know how the Kazu rides.


----------



## Alonzo

Do you mean to say that you got both of those for $150? If so, did you buy them from a crackhead? Either way, good stuff.



Parkerross said:


> Best $150 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Parkerross

Haha no I have a friend that desperately needs some money sometimes and offers insane deals. Def not stolen boards.


----------



## MMSlasher

Alonzo said:


> Do you mean to say that you got both of those for $150? If so, did you buy them from a crackhead? Either way, good stuff.





Parkerross said:


> Haha no I have a friend that desperately needs some money sometimes and offers insane deals. Def not stolen boards.


Definitely purchased from a crackhead. In all seriousness and out of curiosity, what size is the Kazu?


----------



## Parkerross

Kazu is 157 and the doa is 161w


----------



## Snow Hound

Any got an opinion on the Kazu?


----------



## Snow Hound

My babies. Hiding in the loft from Mrs Hound.


----------



## MMSlasher

Parkerross said:


> Kazu is 157 and the doa is 161w


Thanks. I hope it treats you well.


----------



## offthewallds

'03 NS Evo 155 / '12 Forum Republic's
'17 NS West 154 / '17 Union Atlas'

Not shown is my old Lamar with the ever classy mudflap-girl stomp pad. :embarrased1:


----------



## Parkerross

Day one on the Pencil.










It got fucked on the 2nd run... landed on a hidden shark from 10-15ft drop.



















then these arrived today...

I'll try to take better care of these beauties


----------



## jayb

My old quiver from highschool turned in to a bench in my living room joyride life support and never summer sl


----------



## timmytard

jayb said:


> My old quiver from highschool turned in to a bench in my living room joyride life support and never summer sl


I know someone looking for that old Never Summer.

Please stop doing that to old boards.


TT


----------



## GDimac

@ parkerross ; those koruas look amazing. Want to grab one of those in the near futche, esp when I get to ride pow more frequent. How do you find them? The korua shapes crew always rip so beautifully on em. They solid on groomers too?


----------



## jayb

Both boards are 148 cm and the bases are trashed I use to ride them in parking lots behind cars I saw that SL on eBay last night in 161 cm for $ 100


----------



## GDimac

*Minor updates to the quiver*

156 Burton Custom X '17 (Looking to change to a 158)
158 Burton Custom '17
159 Burton FA '16

Burton Genesis EST '16
Burton Gen-X Re:Flex '16

Crab Grab skate rails


----------



## Kenai

Parkerross said:


> It got fucked on the 2nd run... landed on a hidden shark from 10-15ft drop.


Ouch! I would be so annoyed even though there isn't much you can do - these beauties are supposed to be ridden and enjoyed and shit happens out there in the mountains. Better luck with the next ones!


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Nothing fancy or new just a few outdated boards that still work.

2012 164 K2 Slayblade
2011 161 K2 Brigade
2013 159 Burton Process FV X
2009 159 Burton Uninc
2010 154 Burton Operator

Binding cartels, triads, custom


----------



## cjbk816

Current family quiver

2009 Salomon Drift Magnum 154 - Raiden Pusher
2011 Never Summer Legacy 159 - Flow NX2-AT
2016 Jones Hovercraft 156 - Ride RX
2017 Never Summer Proto Type 2 158X - Flow Fuse GT
2016 Never Summer Infinity 147 - Salomon Mirage
2013 Ride Compact 143 - Ride VXN


----------



## Nivek

Finally.










2013 Fish with 08 Unincs
2017 Ride Alter Ego with Districts
2016 Lago Open Road with Lien AT
2014 Niche Theme sharing Targas with the Aether
2016 Niche Aether with 2017 Targas
2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTDs
2015 Arbor Zygote Twin with DS

And I might have another Arbor on the way, if I'm REALLY lucky a Terrapin, but probably a Clovis.


----------



## GDimac

Nivek said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Fish with 08 Unincs
> 2017 Ride Alter Ego with Districts
> 2016 Lago Open Road with Lien AT
> 2014 Niche Theme sharing Targas with the Aether
> 2016 Niche Aether with 2017 Targas
> 2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTDs
> 2015 Arbor Zygote Twin with DS
> 
> And I might have another Arbor on the way, if I'm REALLY lucky a Terrapin, but probably a Clovis.


Dope. The Ride Alter Ego has been creeping up on my radar more and more, how do you find it? Like compared to say, like the FA?


----------



## Seppuccu

Nivek said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Fish with 08 Unincs
> 2017 Ride Alter Ego with Districts
> 2016 Lago Open Road with Lien AT
> 2014 Niche Theme sharing Targas with the Aether
> 2016 Niche Aether with 2017 Targas
> 2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTDs
> 2015 Arbor Zygote Twin with DS
> 
> And I might have another Arbor on the way, if I'm REALLY lucky a Terrapin, but probably a Clovis.


I came. No wait, this isn't 4chan...


----------



## Snow Hound

Nivek said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Fish with 08 Unincs
> 2017 Ride Alter Ego with Districts
> 2016 Lago Open Road with Lien AT
> 2014 Niche Theme sharing Targas with the Aether
> 2016 Niche Aether with 2017 Targas
> 2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTDs
> 2015 Arbor Zygote Twin with DS
> 
> And I might have another Arbor on the way, if I'm REALLY lucky a Terrapin, but probably a Clovis.


I love that Zygote - just like the skateboards I used to ride in the 80's. Is it as much fun as it looks?


----------



## Nivek

GDimac said:


> Dope. The Ride Alter Ego has been creeping up on my radar more and more, how do you find it? Like compared to say, like the FA?


The Alter compares more to like the Berzerker or Rome Mtn Division.



Snow Hound said:


> I love that Zygote - just like the skateboards I used to ride in the 80's. Is it as much fun as it looks?


Tis. Tis that much fun.


----------



## Snow Hound

Nivek said:


> The Alter compares more to like the Berzerker or Rome Mtn Division.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis. Tis that much fun.


Another question if you don't mind. I know you like the Sawtooth and obviously you like the Open Road. I'm probably going to size up to 164 and replace my 161 PYL with one of these 2 decks. What should I go with? Not much between them? 

I've enjoyed the PYL and only found it lacking in really deep snow, which is so rare for me it's not worth getting a proper powder stick.


----------



## Nivek

More chargy the Sawtooth. More flowy and surfy the Open Raod.


----------



## Seb Bro

Can i please buy that uninc?


----------



## AmberLamps

Just added this beauty to quiver, gonna give her a rip tomorrow @Copper


















Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## francium

Nivek said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Fish with 08 Unincs
> 2017 Ride Alter Ego with Districts
> 2016 Lago Open Road with Lien AT
> 2014 Niche Theme sharing Targas with the Aether
> 2016 Niche Aether with 2017 Targas
> 2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTDs
> 2015 Arbor Zygote Twin with DS
> 
> And I might have another Arbor on the way, if I'm REALLY lucky a Terrapin, but probably a Clovis.


Heard varying reports on the Clovis, seems to be a bit Marmite. The terrapin looks to be a awesome pow stick.


MMSlasher said:


> Thanks. I hope it treats you well.



Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## j029337

Libtech 149 Skate Banana
Gnu 147 Space Case
NS 152 Proto type two
NS 152 Proto HD
NS 152 Swift


----------



## QCMP

Nivek said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Fish with 08 Unincs
> 2017 Ride Alter Ego with Districts
> 2016 Lago Open Road with Lien AT
> 2014 Niche Theme sharing Targas with the Aether
> 2016 Niche Aether with 2017 Targas
> 2016 Ride Helix with Rodeo LTDs
> 2015 Arbor Zygote Twin with DS
> 
> And I might have another Arbor on the way, if I'm REALLY lucky a Terrapin, but probably a Clovis.


How do you like the Niche Theme? What's its personality? I'm looking at a deal for this one and I'm intrigued to have comments about.


----------



## Parkerross

Latest Editions to the quiver


----------



## Deacon

That PH is crazy. Have you ridden one before buying that one?


----------



## Parkerross

I had the 20/20 for a minute. I wasn't a big fan of the centered it was also probably too small for me at 150cm I kept dipping the nose and found it too soft for pow. The 154cm PH with setback and directional should suite me better. The plan is to ride the regular 420 and the PH side by side this weekend if we get a dump and keep the one I like more. I got a deal on both so it was worth it to just buy before trying. I had a 148cm 420 back in 2013/2014 I didn't like it out of Pow so I'm hoping tech has changed in the last 4 years and they both ride better in the chop. But I'm excited to try them out. If anyone is in market for a 420 I'll for sure have one or both for sale soon, def not keeping both.


----------



## Phedder

Parkerross said:


> Latest Editions to the quiver


How do you like the Ultimate Ride? I'll likely grab either one of those or the sick stick 2018s at the start of next season, different purposes obviously.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Parkerross said:


>


Will be interesting to hear your impressions after riding them back-to-back on the same day in the same conditions. In theory I feel like the non-PH 420 should feel pretty similar to my LibTech Mayhem Short Fat, but no idea how PH feels though.


----------



## Parkerross

Triple8Sol said:


> Will be interesting to hear your impressions after riding them back-to-back on the same day in the same conditions. In theory I feel like the non-PH 420 should feel pretty similar to my LibTech Mayhem Short Fat, but no idea how PH feels though.


My guess is they both would feel different from the lib short fat as the 420's are stiffer, bigger and flat to rocker not camber and the sidecuts are different. But I haven't ridden the lib so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Parkerross

Phedder said:


> How do you like the Ultimate Ride? I'll likely grab either one of those or the sick stick 2018s at the start of next season, different purposes obviously.


Its a charger, I don't know why its rated as med stiff its pretty stiff in my opinion and others I've talked to about it. I've only been on it one day really but its fast and aggressive its a board that will kick your ass if you don't know what you're doing. Def rides a lot different than my tail less surfy boards.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

NS Proto HDX 161, Capita Spring Break Tree Hunter 161, Technine Boznuts 157


----------



## JDA

Just picked up the spring break twin and I'm thinking I need just one more board.


----------



## timmytard

JDA said:


> Just picked up the spring break twin and I'm thinking I need just one more board.


Yeah I think you do.

You seem to be missing a long ass ice carver.

Something that rides like a Cadillac & eats up bumps.

Super stiff with a big scr.

You got everything else covered I think?:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Parkerross

Sick I just ordered a springbreak twin I'm stoked.

heres my latest additions.

2015 61 fish



















2017 capita warpspeed 161


----------



## JDA

timmytard said:


> Yeah I think you do.
> 
> You seem to be missing a long ass ice carver.
> 
> Something that rides like a Cadillac & eats up bumps.
> 
> Super stiff with a big scr.
> 
> You got everything else covered I think?:embarrased1:
> 
> 
> TT


I was thinking a Jones Flagship might be a good 3rd board, what do you think? 

These days I mostly ride in Japan with maybe a few days a year at the Aussie resorts. The skipjack is a tree surfing ninja, I love it.


----------



## timmytard

JDA said:


> I was thinking a Jones Flagship might be a good 3rd board, what do you think?
> 
> These days I mostly ride in Japan with maybe a few days a year at the Aussie resorts. The skipjack is a tree surfing ninja, I love it.


Too similar to the Burton.

If it were me.
With the 2 you have now.

I would pull out something like the Palmer Titanium Channel.

Something built for speed.


TT


----------



## timmytard

I just picked up this bad boy.
What a cool shape to this thing.

Might have to try this one?


TT


----------



## MVNY

Hi All - 

Matty here. New to the forums (just joined today!)

My Boards:
- Venture Paragon (just picked up this season - I LOVE this board!)
- Venture Kevin Jones pro model (few years old, but it's a SICK board!!)
- Venture Odin (older model, stiff, big gun for heavier lines... amazing board!!)

Check out the Venture stuff at: https://venturesnowboards.com/


- I also have a Capital BSOD. It's the 2016 model.

I usually ride with a set of Union Atlas bindings... and been in Salomon Synapse boots for a while now.


- Matty


----------



## MJP

Proto HD 154....Lake Louise in background


----------



## BradRossignol

Evening everyone,

I am Brad and I am new as well. Recently moved around Tahoe from the mid-west. 

My Quiver:
2011 Burton T7 159
2017 Burton Parkitech 157 + Cartels ReFlex
2017 Burton Flight Attendant 159 + Genesis X EST
2017 Burton Mystery 158 + X-Base EST


----------



## basser

BradRossignol said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> I am Brad and I am new as well. Recently moved around Tahoe from the mid-west.
> 
> My Quiver:
> 2011 Burton T7 159
> 2017 Burton Parkitech 157 + Cartels ReFlex
> 2017 Burton Flight Attendant 159 + Genesis X EST
> 2017 Burton Mystery 158 + X-Base EST


nice quiver, I would think you are a Rossignol fanboy tho?


----------



## BradRossignol

basser said:


> nice quiver, I would think you are a Rossignol fanboy tho?


Given it is my last name me too!


----------



## basser

BradRossignol said:


> Given it is my last name me too!


That's kind of cool! I originally thought it was just your username.


----------



## Snow Hound

A Burton fanboy called Rossignol?


----------



## goldmember

From the top;
Lib Tech TRS HP 157 / Genesis ReFlex
Lib Tech T Rice FP Goldmember 158 / Genesis X
Burton Antler 160.5 / Genesis EST


----------



## Nolefan2011

Here is mine. Left to right:

'16-17 Capita BSOD 159
'15-16 Arbor Iguchi 159
'16-17 Capita Kazu Pro 157 - FOR SALE - MINT
'15-16 Rome Mod Rocker 156
'16-17 Interior Plains Project - Harrow 156

Haven't put the Harrow to snow yet. Found a 41% off on day only sale and pulled the trigger. Now I've got a pure camber park board to go with a fully park capable Mod Rocker.

The BSOD and Iguchi are freeride. I take the BSOD out on 6-12 in pow days. The Spring Break for deeper days

The Kazu was for a tree runner pow / groomer stick. After checking it out for a few runs, I found that it was very similar to the BSOD and Iguchi. Kind of split the difference between the two, but was so similar that it doesn't make sense to keep it. Board is MINT. 157. All sold out, and one of the sickest graphics out there. If you want it, PM me. Asking $400 because it's mint, its sold out, and I'm honest. Have the tag and could have literally called it brand new, but couldn't lie to you guys. BUT, be confident that you are buying pretty much a brand new board. Not a scratch on it.


----------



## F1EA

Shred crew quiver:


----------



## Parkerross

2018 quiver is already starting...


----------



## neni

Parkerross said:


> 2018 quiver is already starting...


Saw that Q recently in my goto shop... didn't find any info online. Is it a Nitro? Gotta admit it was the first time a pow board caught my attention. Curious abt what you thing of it after riding. Keep us posted.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Lib tech Jamie Lynn? 90 something - 155
Ride Contril 2004.
Arbor A-Frame 158-10/11
JJ Hovercraft 156-11/12
k2Www -155 14/15


----------



## BradRossignol

Snow Hound said:


> A Burton fanboy called Rossignol?


Yes. The person who got me into riding was a Burton guy. Although the rentals I learn to ride on were Rossignol's though...


----------



## Snow Hound

Parkerross said:


> 2018 quiver is already starting...


You're not normal. So that's a 153 Squash and this year's Mountain? Are you going to try them this season? Your snowboards must be on a waiting list? I'd really like to know how they handle, specifically the Squash on firm snow. I couldn't justify a pow only board so it'd have to rip a nice turn on hard pack.


----------



## jjj604

F1EA said:


> Shred crew quiver:


is that big white? and uh.... where's da fish? ?


----------



## F1EA

jjj604 said:


> is that big white? and uh.... where's da fish? ?


Haha yeah that's BW. Didnt bring the Fish..... we got only like 10cm for day 1 then about 15cm for day 3. Although 10cm in BW = 30cm from the coast. We rode knee deep all the time, especially out of bounds.

Had a blast on the LL. That board is amazing. But had it been 30cm+ i would have been on the Fish


----------



## Parkerross

Snow Hound said:


> You're not normal. So that's a 153 Squash and this year's Mountain? Are you going to try them this season? Your snowboards must be on a waiting list? I'd really like to know how they handle, specifically the Squash on firm snow. I couldn't justify a pow only board so it'd have to rip a nice turn on hard pack.


Haha yeah you could say that. I just want try everything and I don't mind buying instead of demoing. I wont buy anything unless its a good deal my rule is usually at least 40% off retail. But I'm constantly buying and selling, half the boards I posted here are already long gone from my quiver. I'm just trying to build that perfect quiver. I think I'm close. I think I'm done buying until at least fall after this next board arrives today. I think I've tried everything from 2017 I've wanted to try. I'm trying to get my quiver down to like 9 boards.


----------



## jjj604

Parkerross said:


> I'm trying to get my quiver down to like 9 boards.


:surprise: i don't think i've even ridden 9 boards in the whole time i've been boarding:grin:

that beluga is a beauty


----------



## Snow Hound

jjj604 said:


> that beluga is a beauty


Fuck me this place is bad for my bank balance. Yet another brand I'd never heard off but I now really want. I really really want.


----------



## GDimac

Snow Hound said:


> jjj604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that beluga is a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me this place is bad for my bank balance. Yet another brand I'd never heard off but I now really want. I really really want.
Click to expand...

Lolll honestly. Just when I think I'm ok and completely happy, I see these quiver posts and start wondering if maybe just one more and I'll be good ... to my lady's dismay haha. She wants me to sign a waiver saying I won't get another board indefinitely esp with a future wedding to plan for... couldnt do it haha.


----------



## jjj604

GDimac said:


> Lolll honestly. Just when I think I'm ok and completely happy, I see these quiver posts and start wondering if maybe just one more and I'll be good ... to my lady's dismay haha. She wants me to sign a waiver saying I won't get another board indefinitely esp with a future wedding to plan for... couldnt do it haha.


i'm sure she knew what she was getting into before the wedding plans came into play. don't cave in... FIGHT THE POWER!!:grin:


----------



## pointblank

BradRossignol said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> I am Brad and I am new as well. Recently moved around Tahoe from the mid-west.
> 
> My Quiver:
> 2011 Burton T7 159
> 2017 Burton Parkitech 157 + Cartels ReFlex
> 2017 Burton Flight Attendant 159 + Genesis X EST
> 2017 Burton Mystery 158 + X-Base EST


oh damn the Burton Mystery in the wild. How does it ride? first year that it comes in purepop camber i believe.


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> Lolll honestly. Just when I think I'm ok and completely happy, I see these quiver posts and start wondering if maybe just one more and I'll be good ... to my lady's dismay haha. She wants me to sign a waiver saying I won't get another board indefinitely esp with a future wedding to plan for... couldnt do it haha.


If you cave in now before you get married, you're fucked.

Get that new board.

Should have joined us in Big White. Was awesome.


----------



## Nivek

Parkerross said:


> I'm trying to get my quiver down to like 9 boards.


What exactly do you have right now?


----------



## Trabi75

jjj604 said:


> :surprise: i don't think i've even ridden 9 boards in the whole time i've been boarding:grin:
> 
> that beluga is a beauty


Also pretty curious about that snofisk. Staying tuned to hear how it rides.


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> If you cave in now before you get married, you're fucked.
> 
> Get that new board.
> 
> Should have joined us in Big White. Was awesome.


Haha I'm trying not to. And ya a buddy of mine was telling me about Big White. Sounds like it was an awesome time for you guys. Next time I'm back dude, me you Moto and the crew will go Interior.

And loll true say JJ, trying to. May squeeze one more before the big day haha


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> Haha I'm trying not to. And ya a buddy of mine was telling me about Big White. Sounds like it was an awesome time for you guys. Next time I'm back dude, me you Moto and the crew will go Interior.
> 
> And loll true say JJ, trying to. May squeeze one more before the big day haha


Yeah any interior will be good. It's all a lot cheaper and easier to get around than Whistler.

Your buddies would have loved the trees 
Also there's a banked slalom course we did and was awesome. We rode it at night with like 5cm fresh on top though... so it was even more awesome. 
Also a park and night riding.


----------



## BradRossignol

pointblank said:


> oh damn the Burton Mystery in the wild. How does it ride? first year that it comes in purepop camber i believe.


I haven't rode the previous years Mystery's to compare but I really enjoy how light it is. The thing floats over everything and it is my go to all mountain board. The main questions I get asked are how much does it weight and is it worth the $$$. The board weights 5 pounds 6.8 Ounces in comparison to my Flight Attendant which is a full 2 pounds heavier. I stole this thing on eBay in compared to what you pay for it in a store. Yes you are correct about the pure pop. It definitely has more that my Parkitech because of that feature.


----------



## Parkerross

Snow Hound said:


> jjj604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that beluga is a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me this place is bad for my bank balance. Yet another brand I'd never heard off but I now really want. I really really want.
Click to expand...

My guess I'll be selling it shortly if interested let me know. When I do sell it will be for much less than $850 retail.


----------



## Trabi75

Parkerross said:


> My guess I'll be selling it shortly if interested let me know. When I do sell it will be for much less than $850 retail.


I promised myself I wouldn't buy a board this year but promises are made to be broken. In other words I could be interested but I also swore to my wife so it could be hard. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkerross

Nivek said:


> What exactly do you have right now?


Current Quiver

1. Yes 420 PH 154 (pow/tight trees/cliffs)

2. Yes 420 152 (pow/tight trees/cliffs/super playful on groomers)

3. Nitro NUAT 163 (pow/getting rowdy on cliffs)

4. Capita Springbreak Powder Wolf (super deep days)

5. Korua Pencil 164 (pow/carving)

6. 18 Nitro Mountain 160 (charger all around)

7. 18 Nitro Quiver Squash 159 (carving/pow)

8. Snofisk Beluga 166 

9. Salomon Ultimate Ride 161 (charger all around)

10. Capita Warpspeed 161 (all mountain charger)

11. Capita Springbreak Slush Slasher 151 (fun/carving)

12. Capita Springbreak Twin (fun/carving? Never ridden it)

13. DOA 161w beat to shit (rock board)

14. Nitro Doppelganger 160 Splitboard


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Parkerross said:


> Current Quiver
> 
> 1. Yes 420 PH 154 (pow/tight trees/cliffs)
> 
> 2. Yes 420 152 (pow/tight trees/cliffs/super playful on groomers)
> 
> 3. Nitro NUAT 163 (pow/getting rowdy on cliffs)
> 
> 4. Capita Springbreak Powder Wolf (super deep days)
> 
> 5. Korua Pencil 164 (pow/carving)
> 
> 6. 18 Nitro Mountain 160 (charger all around)
> 
> 7. 18 Nitro Quiver Squash 159 (carving/pow)
> 
> 8. Snofisk Beluga 166
> 
> 9. Salomon Ultimate Ride 161 (charger all around)
> 
> 10. Capita Warpspeed 161 (all mountain charger)
> 
> 11. Capita Springbreak Slush Slasher 151 (fun/carving)
> 
> 12. Capita Springbreak Twin (fun/carving? Never ridden it)
> 
> 13. DOA 161w beat to shit (rock board)
> 
> 14. Nitro Doppelganger 160 Splitboard



:surprise::surprise: 14!!! Wow!


----------



## Brewtown

Found some good deals on new older models this off season, no cool funky shapes here...

156 Jackpot
156 DOA
158 Buck UP
159 Mountain Division

Rome Targa/390 Boss


----------



## Parkerross

KIRKRIDER said:


> :surprise::surprise: 14!!! Wow!


Better make that 15 I just scooped a 160 Super 8 off ebay


----------



## Nivek

Parkerross said:


> Better make that 15 I just scooped a 160 Super 8 off ebay


Definitely see some overlap with you, but I'm not really one to judge overlap. 2017 59 Alter Ego, 2016 56 Open Road, 2013 57 Niche Theme, 2016 56 Aether, 53 Helix, 57 Clovis, 57 Flow Enigma, 2017 53 Flow Whiteout, 2013 60 Fish, 2015 52 Zygote, with a bunch more in the storage unit. Probably adding a Storm Chaser at some point as my short fat ripper. I'd like to try a Super 8 at some point. One of a few I've not been on.


----------



## Parkerross

oh yeah there is a ton of overlap. I'll be unloading some things soon here.


----------



## Deacon

Parkerross said:


> oh yeah there is a ton of overlap. I'll be unloading some things soon here.


After seeing how the Super 8's did in the LBS, I'd like to take one for a rip too! >


----------



## Motogp990

Parkerross said:


> 1. Yes 420 PH 154 (pow/tight trees/cliffs)
> 
> 2. Yes 420 152 (pow/tight trees/cliffs/super playful on groomers)


Did you ever end up doing your A-B comparison on the 420's?


----------



## Phedder

Deacon said:


> After seeing how the Super 8's did in the LBS, I'd like to take one for a rip too! >


I'm quite surprised they chose to ride the Super 8 over the Ultimate Ride for that, but it does rip. IMO, probably the best value All-Mountain/Pow deck out at the moment. That said next years Sick Stick will quite probably knock it out of my quiver.


----------



## Parkerross

Motogp990 said:


> Parkerross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes 420 PH 154 (pow/tight trees/cliffs)
> 
> 2. Yes 420 152 (pow/tight trees/cliffs/super playful on groomers)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever end up doing your A-B comparison on the 420's?
Click to expand...


Yeah that's basically my review except it the opposite of what I wrote above. The PH is way softer and playful rips tree better. The 420 is wider more stable and stiffer. They are both rad I love them both for different things. But since the quivers needs to be thinned I may sell the regular one soon.



Phedder said:


> Deacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing how the Super 8's did in the LBS, I'd like to take one for a rip too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite surprised they chose to ride the Super 8 over the Ultimate Ride for that, but it does rip. IMO, probably the best value All-Mountain/Pow deck out at the moment. That said next years Sick Stick will quite probably knock it out of my quiver.
Click to expand...

I have the 161 ultimate ride so I'm curious to see how different they are. The ultimate is pretty stiff in my opinion even though every spec say med stiff. The new sick stick looks rad inwas riding with some dudes that were on it a month ago.


----------



## Motogp990

Parkerross said:


> Yeah that's basically my review except it the opposite of what I wrote above. The PH is way softer and playful rips tree better. The 420 is wider more stable and stiffer. They are both rad I love them both for different things. But since the quivers needs to be thinned I may sell the regular one soon.


:thumbsup:

Thinking about getting a ph if I can find one on sale.

That or an optimistic, however finding an optimistic for sale may be difficult.


----------



## Phedder

Parkerross said:


> I have the 161 ultimate ride so I'm curious to see how different they are. The ultimate is pretty stiff in my opinion even though every spec say med stiff. The new sick stick looks rad inwas riding with some dudes that were on it a month ago.


I've got the 163 Super 8 and demo'd the 161 Ultimate for half a day. UR is definitely stiffer, better edgehold and pop. Super 8 is damper and would obviously float better. For someone who doesn't ride much switch or park, I think it'd make a damn good quiver of one board.


----------



## Fielding

I'm confused as to why the slush slasher has an extruded base. Having a good wax job is key to rocking the slush. Almost bought one but realized it was extruded. Haven't bought an extruded base deck in more than 10 years.

I just added a Pryor 4WD 169 and a coiler VSR AM 165. My mind was blown in different ways by both boards. Also picked up a couple old race boards to mess with. I dumped a few decks along the way and now I'm at 10. I think my ideal number is 6, excluding wall art.


----------



## Parkerross

I’m working from home today so I thought I might as well be productive and take a current quiver photo. Everything but the split, my couch wasn’t quite long enough to include it.


----------



## jjj604

Parkerross said:


> I’m working from home today so I thought I might as well be productive and take a current quiver photo. Everything but the split, my couch wasn’t quite long enough to include it.


jesus christ. hire me? or adopt me?


----------



## Deacon

Parkerross said:


> I’m working from home today so I thought I might as well be productive and take a current quiver photo. Everything but the split, my couch wasn’t quite long enough to include it.


:whiteflag::whiteflag:


----------



## robotfood99

Parkerross said:


> I’m working from home today so I thought I might as well be productive and take a current quiver photo. Everything but the split, my couch wasn’t quite long enough to include it.




Nice! Ya need a bigger couch, no, a bigger house.


----------



## Trabi75

Parkerross said:


> I’m working from home today so I thought I might as well be productive and take a current quiver photo. Everything but the split, my couch wasn’t quite long enough to include it.


I had a dream last night that I could not get all my boards in my car and I didn't know what to do(it was a pretty serious dilemma lol) I woke up and realized I don't have your quiver. I have been dreaming of that snofisk today though. Snowbasin is of the hook with 2 feet of fluff this morning. Starting to get mobbed now. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jstar

Have bought and sold a few boards this year, and these are what made the cut so far.


----------



## dave785

jstar said:


> Have bought and sold a few boards this year, and these are what made the cut so far.


Nice quiver! Those are some really nice boards.


----------



## GDimac

dave785 said:


> Nice quiver! Those are some really nice boards.


Btw, you ever get your board bag back from Air Canada?


----------



## unsuspected

Parkerross said:


> Better make that 15 I just scooped a 160 Super 8 off ebay


How does it compare to the Nitro quiver mountain?


----------



## Parkerross

I haven't ridden the Mountain yet, so I don't know. I did already sell the Super 8 though It was fine but too soft for my taste.


----------



## Parkerross

Parkerross said:


> My guess I'll be selling it shortly if interested let me know. When I do sell it will be for much less than $850 retail.


I don't think I'm going to keep or ride the beluga let me know if you're interested in it?


----------



## Parkerross

Added a few more I'm selling the Burton and lib if anyone is interested message me as well as the salomon ultimate ride and brand new never ridden snofisk beluga 166, new never summer swift 152 and new lobster halldor 156.


----------



## redlude97

The current quiver before I do some spring thinning.
162 NS 25 Split
160 NS Summit/Raptor Proto
158 NS SL
157 GNU Rider's Choice
155 '18 K2 87
144 K2 Cool Bean








Will probably get rid of all the RC/C2 decks and stick with ripsaw and camber from now on.


----------



## Triple8Sol

redlude97 said:


> The current quiver before I do some spring thinning.
> 162 NS 25 Split
> 160 NS Summit/Raptor Proto
> 158 NS SL
> 157 GNU Rider's Choice
> 155 '18 K2 87
> 144 K2 Cool Bean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably get rid of all the RC/C2 decks and stick with ripsaw and camber from now on.


Dope. Did you pick up that 87 from Sturtevants? You need to let me try that out for a couple runs before this season is over!


----------



## Alan2he

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Alan2he

That Burton white board is just pure sexy.


----------



## offthewallds

New addition to the lineup: 143 Slush Slasher paired with some Malavitas.


----------



## Parkerross

Added another 2018 today... Cant wait to rip this thing tomorrow





































As well added a Hand Built Pow Surfer from Sweden earlier this week.


----------



## GDimac

*Another quiv update*

Few slight changes to the quiver. End of szn sales def helped/played a part lol. 


157 Burton Process (camber) ’16/’17

158 Burton Custom X (camber) ’16/’17

159 Burton FA ’15/’16



Binders:

M Burton Genesis X (Re:Flex) ’15/’16

M Union Atlas ’15/’16


Crab Grab skate rails


----------



## Triple8Sol

Missing a few decks in this pic, but here are most of the latest additions to the collective pow quiver:


----------



## GDimac

Triple8Sol said:


> Missing a few decks in this pic, but here are most of the latest additions to the collective pow quiver:


Beaut. Any one in particular that you would grab first above the rest? And how is the United Shapes like?


----------



## Fielding

Looks like you're running low on long, skinny boards.



Triple8Sol said:


> Missing a few decks in this pic, but here are most of the latest additions to the collective pow quiver:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Fielding said:


> Looks like you're running low on long, skinny boards.


Haha, not really, this is just a few of the pow decks. There are a bunch of other ones not pictured like various Koruas, US Deep Reach, Lib Mayhem Rocket, NS Swift, etc...


----------



## Fielding

When you gonna graduate to Kesslers, Doneks, Coilers, Priors, etc.?


Triple8Sol said:


> Haha, not really, this is just a few of the pow decks. There are a bunch of other ones not pictured like various Koruas, US Deep Reach, Lib Mayhem Rocket, NS Swift, etc...


----------



## redlude97

Fielding said:


> When you gonna graduate to Kesslers, Doneks, Coilers, Priors, etc.?


yawn. we're too busy chasing pow in the PNW to be dedicated to carving groomers.


----------



## Triple8Sol

redlude97 said:


> yawn. we're too busy chasing pow in the PNW to be dedicated to carving groomers.


:laughat2: Hilarious but accurate.


----------



## Alpine Duke

redlude97 said:


> yawn. we're too busy chasing pow in the PNW to be dedicated to carving groomers.


Then you're missing out! 

I love pow too and have 3 dedicated pow decks myself. But....it doesn't mean that pulling huge Gs on a carving board isn't a great fun to hit on bluebird groomer days. Just like a Ducati Panigale and a KTM 450 SFX are completely different,..... But anyone that refuses to ride one or the other..... "just because" :facepalm1: is missing out big time!!


----------



## Phedder

GDimac said:


> Few slight changes to the quiver. End of szn sales def helped/played a part lol.
> 
> 
> 157 Burton Process (camber) ’16/’17
> 
> 158 Burton Custom X (camber) ’16/’17
> 
> 159 Burton FA ’15/’16
> 
> 
> Binders:
> 
> M Burton Genesis X *(Re:Flex)* ’15/’16


Something's wrong here... 

I freaking love the hinge, grab those in EST!


----------



## Fielding

Pow bores me. 



redlude97 said:


> Fielding said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you gonna graduate to Kesslers, Doneks, Coilers, Priors, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> yawn. we're too busy chasing pow in the PNW to be dedicated to carving groomers.
Click to expand...


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> Something's wrong here...
> 
> I freaking love the hinge, grab those in EST!


Loll, true Nivek speaks highly of them also. Well, I don't really enjoy using my Genesis EST's as much now compared to my Gen X reflex and Atlas'. If a demo ever becomes available, might give it a try then.


----------



## redlude97

Fielding said:


> Pow bores me.


said no one ever


----------



## Parkerross

Fielding said:


> Pow bores me.





redlude97 said:


> said no one ever


Says people that can't spin, flips, jump or drop cliffs


----------



## Fielding

Or simply do not wish to do so.



Parkerross said:


> redlude97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> said no one ever
> 
> 
> 
> Says people that can't spin, flips, jump or drop cliffs
Click to expand...


----------



## Deacon

redlude97 said:


> said no one ever


Skie racers, hardbooters, and bx focused riders aren't usually POW hounds.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Fielding said:


> Pow bores me.





Parkerross said:


> Says people that can't spin, flips, jump or drop cliffs


Funny cause back in the day, there was a popular sticker that was only seen on the boards of the guys that stuck to the icy parks to spin, flip and jump. And it read "Powder sucks"... :smile:


----------



## Wss64

This and next season....
MOSS WingSW
Burton FlightAttendant 156
Burton Diode Bindings
Burton SLX Boots
Thinking about getting the GNU Mullair to replace the FlightAttendant...


----------



## Parkerross

Mig Fullbag said:


> Funny cause back in the day, there was a popular sticker that was only seen on the boards of the guys that stuck to the icy parks to spin, flip and jump. And it read "Powder sucks"... :smile:


That is funny


----------



## timmytard

redlude97 said:


> said no one ever


Haha, no kidding.

I've heard people say shit like that before:surprise:

I just can't let it go, when I hear it.

They regret saying it.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Mig Fullbag said:


> Funny cause back in the day, there was a popular sticker that was only seen on the boards of the guys that stuck to the icy parks to spin, flip and jump. And it read "Powder sucks"... :smile:


Haha, must of been an East coast thing?


TT


----------



## Nivek

Wss64 said:


> This and next season....
> MOSS WingSW
> Burton FlightAttendant 156
> Burton Diode Bindings
> Burton SLX Boots
> Thinking about getting the GNU Mullair to replace the FlightAttendant...


I wouldn't. The Mullair is basically just a heavier and plankier version of the FA. What don't you like about the FA that you're thinking of getting something else?


Kudos on the Moss.


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> Loll, true Nivek speaks highly of them also. Well, I don't really enjoy using my Genesis EST's as much now compared to my Gen X reflex and Atlas'. If a demo ever becomes available, might give it a try then.


And so do I lol
The hinge rocks; and est is especially cool on the Gen X cause it also has the awesome footbed as well.

My only problem w est is that max angle is 24 and I like 27 on the front.....


----------



## Wss64

I had the FA when it first came out, great ride, love it.
Lately I've been going with softer and more playful decks so I was interested in a mild rocker with mild magnatrak. 
Is it a plank in comparison?
Yeah, the MOSS rocks!


----------



## Thewral

From left to right...

42 Gnu B-Nice
55 Rome Factory Rocker
57 United Shapes Outer Orbit
57.5 Gnu Riders Choice
59 Burton Branch Manager
64 Korua Pencil
66 Fullbag Lifer
78 Dupraz D1 6'+

Prior Khyber in order, and eyeing a Donek Flux or Phoenix...


----------



## Snow Hound

Thewral said:


> From left to right...
> 
> 42 Gnu B-Nice
> 55 Rome Factory Rocker
> 57 United Shapes Outer Orbit
> 57.5 Gnu Riders Choice
> 59 Burton Branch Manager
> 64 Korua Pencil
> 66 Fullbag Lifer
> 78 Dupraz D1 6'+
> 
> Prior Khyber in order, and eyeing a Donek Flux or Phoenix...


Nice. That's could be a SBF's coolest snowboards compilation.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

Thewral said:


> From left to right...
> 
> 42 Gnu B-Nice
> 55 Rome Factory Rocker
> 57 United Shapes Outer Orbit
> 57.5 Gnu Riders Choice
> 59 Burton Branch Manager
> 64 Korua Pencil
> 66 Fullbag Lifer
> 78 Dupraz D1 6'+
> 
> Prior Khyber in order, and eyeing a Donek Flux or Phoenix...


Not enough female boards in there...


----------



## Nivek

Wss64 said:


> I had the FA when it first came out, great ride, love it.
> Lately I've been going with softer and more playful decks so I was interested in a mild rocker with mild magnatrak.
> Is it a plank in comparison?
> Yeah, the MOSS rocks!


Won't have the mag but if you're looking for something similar to the FA but just a little softer then grab a Lago Open Road.


----------



## Parkerross

Last couple additions to the 2018 quiver.





































Also grabbed the powder pill, but I think I'm gonna sell and buy a mini tree hunter or kazu 160 in fall so not pictured cause not really part of the quiver.


----------



## Deacon

Parkerross said:


> Last couple additions to the 2018 quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grabbed the powder pill, but I think I'm gonna sell and buy a mini tree hunter or kazu 160 in fall so not pictured cause not really part of the quiver.


Somebody do a rail slide on this!!


----------



## Thewral

Thewral said:


> From left to right...
> 
> 42 Gnu B-Nice
> 55 Rome Factory Rocker
> 57 United Shapes Outer Orbit
> 57.5 Gnu Riders Choice
> 59 Burton Branch Manager
> 64 Korua Pencil
> 66 Fullbag Lifer
> 78 Dupraz D1 6'+
> 
> Prior Khyber in order, and eyeing a Donek Flux or Phoenix...


Some recent additions. Excuse the ratty carpet and walls; having work done in the basement.

From R to L:

-Snoplanks Snofish 48
-Nidecker Mosquito 52
-Korua Apollo 56
-NS Maverix 63
-Yes Optimistic 57
–United Shapes Cadet 62
-Donek Phoenix (custom size 62.5, with one layer of rubber for dampening)
–Prior Khyber 65

Have the pleasure of staring at these for the next 6 months as my season is long over.


----------



## F1EA

Quiver...


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> Quiver...


Beauty. I recognize the Gen X. What are the other ones?


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> Beauty. I recognize the Gen X. What are the other ones?


Genesis, Drives, Gen X, Flux SF and B Hitchiker. 

I have Pilots as well but not mounted, those normally go on the Landlord.


----------



## CauseNAffect

F1EA said:


> Genesis, Drives, Gen X, Flux SF and B Hitchiker.
> 
> I have Pilots as well but not mounted, those normally go on the Landlord.


Just got a custom split in the works now, curious how you feel about your uberdirectional pow boards. was debating adding a split bean to the quiver / a korua pencil split. Wondering how often you end up on those vs your others. Obviously pow days but are they worth the investment in terms of fun and usage, or are they a more rare occurrence kind of novelty ride?


----------



## F1EA

CauseNAffect said:


> Just got a custom split in the works now, curious how you feel about your uberdirectional pow boards. was debating adding a split bean to the quiver / a korua pencil split. Wondering how often you end up on those vs your others. Obviously pow days but are they worth the investment in terms of fun and usage, or are they a more rare occurrence kind of novelty ride?


I think the super directional boards are the most fun!

From my boards only the Live is directional twin. Everything else is directional. I think full twin is pointless except for the people doing only park and lots of spins. Out of my boards, I ride the directionals the absolute most. So definitely not novelty, more like the norm.

For a split, directional is best if you're into freeride. If you like building kickers or are fully used to normally riding a twin, then a twin split is worth it.


----------



## ekb18c

I'll play.











1) Lago double barrel w/Trice Northstar 
2) Salomon Villain with Vitas
3) Burton Nug flying v
4) Jones hovercraft
5) Burton FA with Union Atlas
6) Yes Asym w/ Super Force
7) Burton Con Artist XX 

Unmounted bindings = Asymbol x Union bindings, Rome Katana


----------



## F1EA

ekb18c said:


> I'll play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Lago double barrel w/Trice Northstar
> 2) Salomon Villain with Vitas
> 3) Burton Nug flying v
> 4) Jones hovercraft
> 5) Burton FA with Union Atlas
> 6) Yes Asym w/ Super Force
> 7) Burton Con Artist XX
> 
> Unmounted bindings = Asymbol x Union bindings, Rome Katana


Damn those are nice!
:skibanana:


----------



## Phedder

ekb18c said:


> 1) Lago double barrel w/Trice Northstar
> 2) Salomon Villain with Vitas


How would you compare the Double Barrel vs the Villain? I'm permanently curious about the DB and have just downsized my boots so I think I could make the WW work for me...


----------



## ekb18c

Phedder said:


> How would you compare the Double Barrel vs the Villain? I'm permanently curious about the DB and have just downsized my boots so I think I could make the WW work for me...



Won't know until next season as I havent ridden the double barrel yet.


----------



## Alonzo

F1EA said:


> Quiver...


God damn, that's a lovely assemblage you've got there.


----------



## Alonzo

CauseNAffect said:


> Just got a custom split in the works now, curious how you feel about your uberdirectional pow boards. was debating adding a split bean to the quiver / a korua pencil split. Wondering how often you end up on those vs your others. Obviously pow days but are they worth the investment in terms of fun and usage, or are they a more rare occurrence kind of novelty ride?


Directional boards are the best. Your new split will have a pretty directional feel with the taper you'll have. 

If you're going to pick up a second split for deeper days, I would suggest getting something that still puts a good amount of tail behind you for pop and drops. Heavily tapered cambered tails with a hint of rocker before the rear contact are the MVPs.


----------



## CauseNAffect

Alonzo said:


> Directional boards are the best. Your new split will have a pretty directional feel with the taper you'll have.
> 
> If you're going to pick up a second split for deeper days, I would suggest getting something that still puts a good amount of tail behind you for pop and drops. Heavily tapered cambered tails with a hint of rocker before the rear contact are the MVPs.


I fee you on this. Especially with the variable conditions I find in steeps. bit more versatility. 
I wish the people who listed their quiver said which board they ride the most, and which one they enjoy the most. especially when you have multiple boards that are made for the same purpose / conditions.


----------



## Alonzo

F1EA said:


> Quiver...


So, if you had to pick the D1 or the Landlord, which one would you choose? In what conditions do they shine, respectively.


----------



## F1EA

Alonzo said:


> So, if you had to pick the D1 or the Landlord, which one would you choose? In what conditions do they shine, respectively.


hmmm good question.

If it's sunny and I'm not doing any rutted out sketchy tree runs, I bring the D1.
If I haven't even seen the forecast, I bring the LL. 

Basically, the D1 (165) is super fast, super stable and unsinkable; but it's big and heavy. 
LL (159) is super agile, super floaty, light, tons of pop and quick edge to edge; but it's not as stable as the D1.

BTW... but if I had a 163 LL then it would be a lot closer to the D1; even though they ride differently. I'd be pretty happy with a 159 AND a 163 LL to be honest.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Some of the late-season additions to the quiver:


----------



## timmytard

Triple8Sol said:


> Some of the late-season additions to the quiver:


Oh, you most definitely need to get a spring pass to Whistler.

It's so worth it.

I gotta drive 4.5 hours & I just got one.


TT


----------



## jjj604

timmytard said:


> Oh, you most definitely need to get a spring pass to Whistler.
> 
> It's so worth it.
> 
> I gotta drive 4.5 hours & I just got one.
> 
> 
> TT


there's 11 scheduled days left and you just got one now?!? :laugh:oint:


----------



## timmytard

jjj604 said:


> there's 11 scheduled days left and you just got one now?!? :laugh:oint:


Yup haha, I think I only got 11 days in all year.

So 11 more, haha I'm stoked.

Better than no days, I can tell you that much.


TT


----------



## jjj604

timmytard said:


> Better than no days, I can tell you that much.


can't argue with that at all. i didn't get up to whistler at all until the spring pass was valid myself. we also gotta let louis know to stop taking us on 30min cattrack rides haha


----------



## neni

Triple8Sol said:


> Some of the late-season additions to the quiver:


Nice!

Very interested into thoughts/review on the Aura


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Nice!
> 
> Very interested into thoughts/review on the Aura


That's the equivalent to the men's RIPSAW no?

The Ripsaw is a beast.
Fastest I've ever been, was on the Ripsaw.

Only time I've ever dynamically carved deep trenches switch, was on the Ripsaw.

I would get one Neni.

That profile caters to aggressive riders.


TT


----------



## timmytard

jjj604 said:


> can't argue with that at all. i didn't get up to whistler at all until the spring pass was valid myself. we also gotta let louis know to stop taking us on 30min cattrack rides haha


Agreed haha, that run killed me.
Day Ender......

I'm not in peak season form, my legs are still jello.

Fuck, he took me on the most brutal hike the other day.
I had to stop like 10 times I think?

At least the ride was good.


Side note.
On that ride Louis wiped out in front of me, I had to go down so I wouldn't crash into him.

It was so steep, we both started to slide.
Neither one of us could stop.

We were looking at each other laughing, cause there was no way to stop.

Then we just hopped back up on our boards.

Kinda reminded me of the thread where buddy slid forever down the slope.

We would have too, but we just hopped back up onto our boards.

Pfft no problem


TT


----------



## Triple8Sol

neni said:


> Nice!
> 
> Very interested into thoughts/review on the Aura


It's an upgrade from her Infinity to the Aura. She only got to ride it once at Alpental on everything from icy moguls in International Bowl down to soft moguls down by Armstrong with some slush in between. She commented that it was noticeably more stable and damp than her Infinity, so she could charge harder and more confidently. Makes sense since it's a little stiffer and goes from original RC to ripsaw profile. For reference she also has a Day Trader for a pow board which is pretty damp but much less edgehold on hardpack because of the early rise nose/tail.


----------



## CauseNAffect

Nivek said:


> Definitely see some overlap with you, but I'm not really one to judge overlap. 2017 59 Alter Ego, 2016 56 Open Road, 2013 57 Niche Theme, 2016 56 Aether, 53 Helix, 57 Clovis, 57 Flow Enigma, 2017 53 Flow Whiteout, 2013 60 Fish, 2015 52 Zygote, with a bunch more in the storage unit. Probably adding a Storm Chaser at some point as my short fat ripper. I'd like to try a Super 8 at some point. One of a few I've not been on.


What are your favorites of these, or are all your favorites? Obviously different boards for different purposes. Alter Ego looks super fun, the niche's have a gorgeous look and some interesting tech / profiles. They seem bomber, just not sure what they're best at.


----------



## Triple8Sol

timmytard said:


> That's the equivalent to the men's RIPSAW no?


I think it's more similar to the West than the Ripsaw since it's a directional twin.


----------



## timmytard

Triple8Sol said:


> I think it's more similar to the West than the Ripsaw since it's a directional twin.


You sure?

I've held all 3

The Aura looks identical to the ripsaw.

Nothing like the West, I thought?


TT


----------



## Triple8Sol

Only got to ride these Snopanks Asym Fish once. Turns out these are the only 2 of these in existence, until they start filling next season's pre-orders. Can't wait to bust them out again next season!


----------



## GDimac

*Latest addition to the team*

Newest baby to the quiver: Ride Alter Ego 159.

The off-season sale for her was too good to pass up and have been curious to try for majority of the past winter. On top of @Nivek's strong emphasis on the awesomeness of this deck on his pod with @BurtonAvenger (free plug: check out their podcast, it's awesome :nerd, plus all the reviews I've seen & read all over regarding this board, couldn't resist haha.

Now the hardest part, the next 5-6 month long wait to hopefully experience this said awesomeness, also ... And to stop buying boards indefinitely. Or else I may have to worry about no longer having a fiance to yell at me for getting another one, in the near future haha >.


----------



## Phedder

Ooooooooft, that looks rad in person/not stock photos hah. Come December I'll bug you for a review as it's still high on my radar, though that's if I don't scoop something up end of season down here again hah.


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> Ooooooooft, that looks rad in person/not stock photos hah. Come December I'll bug you for a review as it's still high on my radar, though that's if I don't scoop something up end of season down here again hah.


Loll ya, she's a beauty. Sounds good to me, tho my only concern is for the folks like you that have a strong affinity for the wide rides (pun not intended lol) cos this board is pretty skinny (248cm/159cm). Hopefully they make wide versions?


----------



## Phedder

They sure do. I should be fine without here, but back in Canada I still want a longer freeride focused stick that's still fun at lower speeds, so the 164W Alter Ego and 162W Flight Attendant are probably my top picks. I've still got my Super 8 sitting over there, but I'd like something a tad more aggressive, and I know I'm being super picky hah.


----------



## basser

Nice board man looks fresh, I like you can see the core and inserts, kinda like my rossi one mag. I was just googling it to learn more about it and I saw this review which was pretty good:

"I'm like Rob Machado doing smooth floaters all over the place, but I was still throwing spray and heard people say, "is that Kelly Slater"? The strangest part was that I wasn't at Lowers, I was actually at 8,000 feet and on a snowboard. I know, weird. 
Really though, I did a lot of research when I was looking to replace my K2 Turbo Dream with a board that can do everything. When I snowboard, I like to pretend I'm either on a skateboard ollie-ing over Jerrys or on a surfboard slashing lips and throwing spray into the face of SUP kooks. This board left me with the opportunity to do both. 
First day was a powder fest. I unlocked the tail and it felt like I moved my bindings back. It really softened up the rear end, (ya dawg) and allowed me to sink the tail + push it deep when turning. When back on groomed trails, I could still ollie over gapers as long as I kept the board flat and used both tail wings for power. 
Next day was a few days after the powdah fest. Still some soft snow but plenty of hardpack. I popped and locked the tail together and had a powerful board that laid deep trenches all over the mtn. Deep troughs that little kids would fall inside and need assistance to climb out. I would just yell, "get taller you little munchkin" as I flew past carving my way like I was on a european carve board with ski boots on. 
Overall, this board rips. I too thought the tail deal was a weird gimmick but I am stoked to have invested in this all mtn machine. I'm a one board quiver type of person. I hate moving my bindings when it snows (or doesn't). 
I'm 6'0", 150 pounds with big feet. I got the 164 wide. I might hit a few park jumps and bs a few hand rails in the spring. This will be the board I'll do it on. 
Lastly, you better have eye protection if you're on the same mtn as me, as I'll be throwing spray with the precision of a ninja with a bag full of throwing stars. Look out chumps..."

Also, the off season wait sucks when you buy new gear but it builds the stoke.


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> They sure do. I should be fine without here, but back in Canada I still want a longer freeride focused stick that's still fun at lower speeds, so the 164W Alter Ego and 162W Flight Attendant are probably my top picks. I've still got my Super 8 sitting over there, but I'd like something a tad more aggressive, and I know I'm being super picky hah.


Can't go wrong with either. Loved my FA also, such a fun board for freeride & freestyle. Lol guessing you're gonna be coming back to Canadaland every winter now, then? Nicee.

And Basser, loll that review was jokes. Def getting me super stoked even more ... wish I lived near Mammoth rn, they're gonna stay open til August apparently .


----------



## GDimac

After a little over a month wait, finally got my DrinkWater die-cut stickers. Didn?t expect it to take that long tbh (Portland, OR to Ontario, Canada) esp just for stickers. Thankfully, Bryan Fox was super helpful over IG after I followed up around the 2-3 week mark, and hadn?t heard back from the site after I emailed them for an update. He was cool enough to offer to send a new set of stickers, but was concerned that same thing may happen again with USPS telling him that any shipment w/ them could technically take from 1-999 days







. Fortunately, got it in the mail the next day after that lol.


Quiver decked out:


----------



## Bataleon85

I used to have more but have whittled it down. L to R; Lobster Park Board SA 154, Bataleon Disaster 155, Smokin Big Wig 156 and Never Summer Snowtrooper 159. Might add a big long 165+ cruiser this year. Not sure what make/model yet though. Might just get the longest Snowtrooper or Proto I can find if NS decides to stop putting boring ass graphics on them. Mine was the last good trooper. ?


----------



## nigeln66

My ever building Japan Quiver, L-R Gentemstick Big Fish 162, Gentemstick Giant Mataray 159, Spring Break Powder Pill 159, Soul Motion Goldfish 148, MTN Approach.


----------



## Snow Hound

nigeln66 said:


> My ever building Japan Quiver, L-R Gentemstick Big Fish 162, Gentemstick Giant Mataray 159, Spring Break Powder Pill 159, Soul Motion Goldfish 148, MTN Approach.


Oooh yeah just the mere though of the conditions that would require a quiver like that gives me a gigantic boner. Very nice.


----------



## nigeln66

I think I am pretty lucky to have spent three weeks each year since 1999 riding Japan Pow it defiantly gives me a a woody every trip I do, only six more months for next trip. Got to have the right quiver to ride the endless pow machine.


----------



## LALUNE

nigeln66 said:


> My ever building Japan Quiver, L-R Gentemstick Big Fish 162, Gentemstick Giant Mataray 159, Spring Break Powder Pill 159, Soul Motion Goldfish 148, MTN Approach.


Sick.

How does Mataray ride compared with Big Fish? I am always curious of shovel nose and stick to more pointy ones. 

As for Gentemstick, would you suggest to size up because of the rocker nose and shorter effective edge?


----------



## nigeln66

LALUNE said:


> Sick.
> 
> How does Mataray ride compared with Big Fish? I am always curious of shovel nose and stick to more pointy ones.
> 
> As for Gentemstick, would you suggest to size up because of the rocker nose and shorter effective edge?


Good question the Mantaray is a much more nimble board and is really suited to riding tight trees which is what we ride 90% of the time, the Bigfish rides trees well however you really have to be on your game. I ride the Bigfish on deep days 30cm+ as it floats so well and snow surfs better than any other board I have ridden, and I ride it in the back country. 

I would not suggest to size up just go on your weight I am 103kgs 6' 1" and would not go any bigger if you are lighter than me go with a Rocket Fish or the Soul Motion Goldfish very similar boards in my opinion.


----------



## Maierapril

My wall is gathering dust. Wish it would get colder soon. Forgot to add in the Slash Straight in this group.


----------



## timmytard

Maierapril said:


> My wall is gathering dust. Wish it would get colder soon. Forgot to add in the Slash Straight in this group.


You like your doubles eh?
Is that so you can have mint wall hanger?

Or liked it so much you got 2?

I don't think I'd ever purposely buy a wall hanger?

Lol besides the Jamie Lynn, I purposely bought so I could have him sign it.

Never mind haha


But I have bought more than one of the same decks, @ the same time.
Cause they were wicked.


TT


----------



## Maierapril

I ride them all. I only happened to have doubles of some of the boards because I came across great deals for them.


----------



## griffin1324

Bataleon85 said:


> I used to have more but have whittled it down. L to R; Lobster Park Board SA 154, Bataleon Disaster 155, Smokin Big Wig 156 and Never Summer Snowtrooper 159. Might add a big long 165+ cruiser this year. Not sure what make/model yet though. Might just get the longest Snowtrooper or Proto I can find if NS decides to stop putting boring ass graphics on them. Mine was the last good trooper. [emoji17]


How do you like the Big Wig? I thought about picking one up.

I also have a snowtrooper, which I love.


----------



## Bataleon85

griffin1324 said:


> How do you like the Big Wig? I thought about picking one up.
> 
> I also have a snowtrooper, which I love.


I liked it a lot more when I rode the demo. It's ok. Nothing to write home about. I guess I kinda hang onto it more for the graphics at this point. I rarely ride it. It's not soft enough for jibs and presses and it's too squirrely to really use for carving. I guess it might be a decent park board but honestly I ride my Bataleon the most. The only time I really switch it out for the NS is on steeps and pow. On the other hand, I saw that Smokin got rid of the flat base and made it traditional camber so the 16/17 Big Wig is probably more fun.


----------



## Trond Ottesen

158 Custom Camber, 158 Custom Kilroy, 162 Flight Attendant, 159 Funslinger

I had a 153 Funslinger last season, and it was a hoot, but recalibrating to it going from my Custom Camber 158 was pretty hard. So I sold it, and got the 159 instead. I thought I was all set, but then I saw the Kilroy Custom reviewed on the SnowboardProCamp channel, and thought it looked awesome. Was lucky enough to get a good deal on one, so I pulled the trigger on it. It´s going to be a long wait until winter.

Bindings. Left to right : Union Contact Pro, Burton Malavita, and Cartels. Haven't bothered with a fixed set for the FA, as it gets little use. About three times last season.


----------



## basser

Trond Ottesen said:


> 158 Custom Camber, 158 Custom Kilroy, 162 Flight Attendant, 159 Funslinger
> 
> I had a 153 Funslinger last season, and it was a hoot, but recalibrating to it going from my Custom Camber 158 was pretty hard. So I sold it, and got the 159 instead. I thought I was all set, but then I saw the Kilroy Custom reviewed on the SnowboardProCamp channel, and thought it looked awesome. Was lucky enough to get a good deal on one, so I pulled the trigger on it. It´s going to be a long wait until winter.
> 
> Bindings. Left to right : Union Contact Pro, Burton Malavita, and Cartels. Haven't bothered with a fixed set for the FA, as it gets little use. About three times last season.


That is such a great looking quiver, respect.


----------



## GDimac

Trond Ottesen said:


> 158 Custom Camber, 158 Custom Kilroy, 162 Flight Attendant, 159 Funslinger
> 
> I had a 153 Funslinger last season, and it was a hoot, but recalibrating to it going from my Custom Camber 158 was pretty hard. So I sold it, and got the 159 instead. I thought I was all set, but then I saw the Kilroy Custom reviewed on the SnowboardProCamp channel, and thought it looked awesome. Was lucky enough to get a good deal on one, so I pulled the trigger on it. It´s going to be a long wait until winter.
> 
> Bindings. Left to right : Union Contact Pro, Burton Malavita, and Cartels. Haven't bothered with a fixed set for the FA, as it gets little use. About three times last season.


Dope man. Ya, curious to try that Kilroy. Love the ww on the 158, hoping Burton would do it for their regular Custom for the 158 in the near future.


----------



## ajavanzado

Because of groups like snowboard trader and this forum, I was able to finally build a quiver. It's small, but its something : )


----------



## timmytard

ajavanzado said:


> Because of groups like snowboard trader and this forum, I was able to finally build a quiver. It's small, but its something : )


That's cool and all that.

Just one thing I'm wondering.
Why are they all the same size & shape?


TT


----------



## Trond Ottesen

basser said:


> That is such a great looking quiver, respect.


Thanks, pretty happy with it!  



GDimac said:


> Dope man. Ya, curious to try that Kilroy. Love the ww on the 158, hoping Burton would do it for their regular Custom for the 158 in the near future.


Me too, it seems the 158 Kilroy is pretty much a 156 regular Custom with a bolted on longer nose, at least when you read the specs. The flex is a fair bit softer than the regular Custom (based on a little press session on the carpet), so it sits pretty nicely between the regular Custom and the Funslinger. I think I'm going to have heaps of fun on this thing.


----------



## Nivek

The Killroy Custom is one of the boards I am most excited about for 2018. I have one. It's super good.


----------



## timmytard

---End Quote---
cos i like it like that? ionno man you tell me


Hmm, because you are scared to try something different?

All your friends ride a 157, so if you don't have a 157, you'll been shunned?

There could be thousands of fucked up reasons.
That's why I asked you.
I can't answer that for you?

Haha, just a question dude.
Sorry if I offended your snowboards:dry:


TT


----------



## Trond Ottesen

Nivek said:


> The Killroy Custom is one of the boards I am most excited about for 2018. I have one. It's super good.


Ooo, that's what I like to hear. I'm a simple man, so I just looked at it and loved it, and it's a Custom so how bad could it be. But it feels really good. The only downside is that it's a regular production model in the 2018 lineup, I initially thought it was some sort of limited edition thing and rare as hens teeth. But I still don't think I'll see any other people on this thing at my local hill.


----------



## GDimac

Trond Ottesen said:


> Ooo, that's what I like to hear. I'm a simple man, so I just looked at it and loved it, and it's a Custom so how bad could it be. But it feels really good. The only downside is that it's a regular production model in the 2018 lineup, I initially thought it was some sort of limited edition thing and rare as hens teeth. But I still don't think I'll see any other people on this thing at my local hill.



Yup, the Custom holds a special place in my heart loll.


----------



## ajavanzado

timmytard said:


> ---End Quote---
> cos i like it like that? ionno man you tell me
> 
> 
> Hmm, because you are scared to try something different?
> 
> All your friends ride a 157, so if you don't have a 157, you'll been shunned?
> 
> There could be thousands of fucked up reasons.
> That's why I asked you.
> I can't answer that for you?
> 
> Haha, just a question dude.
> Sorry if I offended your snowboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT


bruh u know full well that isnt a question you ask out of curiosity; dont act like there wasnt the slightest ridicule in your post haha 
"Thats cool and all" 
Smh 
I get that ur a vet on this forum and all but dont shit on me and my apparent "lack of adventure" /salt


----------



## timmytard

ajavanzado said:


> bruh u know full well that isnt a question you ask out of curiosity; dont act like there wasnt the slightest ridicule in your post haha
> "Thats cool and all"
> Smh
> I get that ur a vet on this forum and all but dont shit on me and my apparent "lack of adventure" /salt


You're a big boy now, don't let anything anyone says on here ruffle your feathers.

It's the interweb son.
There's cowboys everywhere.

So what, I made a comment about them being all the same size & shape.

And really did you think I seriously thought you were scared to try a different size?

Or you hung out with a group of dudes the only road 57's?

Those were jokes, pointed at you haha.

Who gives a fuck? 
Maybe it'll touch a chord and make you think.
"Hmm, maybe I will get a super stiff board, that's 20cm's bigger than my biggest board.
One with almost no nose and tail, and an effective edge just slightly shorter than the total length.
Yeah for those groomer days"

Cause boards like that are awesome.
And you'll still have 4 or 5 more close to the same.

Sure I'm a vet on here but that has nothing to do with how I speak my mind.

I'm loud and opinionated.
Do retarded things all the time.

But I know my shit.

Next board you buy, better not be another one within 2 cm of those one's.!
No matter how cool it may be.

Or so help me gawd
Haha internet cowboys, there everywhere.

Oh & by the way.
I'm just fuckin' whit chya.:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## ajavanzado

timmytard said:


> You're a big boy now, don't let anything anyone says on here ruffle your feathers.
> 
> It's the interweb son.
> There's cowboys everywhere.
> 
> So what, I made a comment about them being all the same size & shape.
> 
> And really did you think I seriously thought you were scared to try a different size?
> 
> Or you hung out with a group of dudes the only road 57's?
> 
> Those were jokes, pointed at you haha.
> 
> Who gives a fuck?
> Maybe it'll touch a chord and make you think.
> "Hmm, maybe I will get a super stiff board, that's 20cm's bigger than my biggest board.
> One with almost no nose and tail, and an effective edge just slightly shorter than the total length.
> Yeah for those groomer days"
> 
> Cause boards like that are awesome.
> And you'll still have 4 or 5 more close to the same.
> 
> Sure I'm a vet on here but that has nothing to do with how I speak my mind.
> 
> I'm loud and opinionated.
> Do retarded things all the time.
> 
> But I know my shit.
> 
> Next board you buy, better not be another one within 2 cm of those one's.!
> No matter how cool it may be.
> 
> Or so help me gawd
> Haha internet cowboys, there everywhere.
> 
> Oh & by the way.
> I'm just fuckin' whit chya.:embarrased1:
> 
> 
> TT


eurgh. Sorry for throwing a fit man. I know you were just tryna drop some knowledge. my bad for losing the stoke :frown:


----------



## GDimac

*One more to the team*

Had been thinking about this board for a good chunk of the past szn but started looking too late and couldn't find it anywhere locally. So when I seen @ajavanzado's FS post on this deck, couldn't pass on such a sweet deal. So shout out to him for this awesome sale & top shelf service during this whole transaction.

158cm mid-flex directional twin, 25.2 ww, and traditional camber all hit the sweet spot for me, personally. And def is in contention to be my new daily driver, if it rides as well as I'm hoping it to.


158 DC Space Echo


----------



## JDA

I think this will be enough boards for me now and sadly one of them will probably have to stay home for my trip to Japan next year.


----------



## GDimac

JDA said:


> I think this will be enough boards for me now and sadly one of them will probably have to stay home for my trip to Japan next year.


Beauty trio


----------



## bumada

156 GNU Altered Genetics with Burton Customs
150 Arbor Westmark
155 Ride Alter Ego with Ride Revolts

I just got the Alter Ego last week. So anxious to ride it.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

The Ego is one of my favorite boards I've ever owned.


----------



## bumada

Nivek said:


> The Ego is one of my favorite boards I've ever owned.


Glad to hear that. I feel like a got a killer deal on it and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## JohnnyKruick

GDimac said:


> Beauty trio


*hand shake*

those are some pretty decks you have there!


----------



## timmytard

If this thing was goofy & had inserts, I would love to try it haha.

I bet it is 2 FAST 4 U? haha
Just looking at it, I can tell its fast as fuck!


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke

@timmytard you need to get one of Mig's boards. Give his diamond blade a try. Not a slow board  Just give in a trade him some gear for one


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> @timmytard you need to get one of Mig's boards. Give his diamond blade a try. Not a slow board  Just give in a trade him some gear for one


Oh I would for sure, but I doubt he wants anything I have lol.

I had made arrangements to demo a Lifer with him.

He said he had one in Whistler, that I could try.

Turns out it left Whistler, before I could try it.

He offered to send another one, but I didn't want to put him through the hassle.

If it was already there, for sure I woulda been all over it.
But it was spring & I'm sure it rips the slush to, but I wanted to try it in the deep powder.


TT


----------



## kriegs13

Pumped for the season. Adorable ferret quiver because it never hurts









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basser

kriegs13 said:


> Pumped for the season. Adorable ferret quiver because it never hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When I saw your post and the image that followed I was like what makes those boards a ferret quiver. Then I saw the fourth picture, too funny!


----------



## unsuspected

JDA said:


> I think this will be enough boards for me now and sadly one of them will probably have to stay home for my trip to Japan next year.


Have you had time to try the Nitro? Looks killer!


----------



## kriegs13

basser said:


> When I saw your post and the image that followed I was like what makes those boards a ferret quiver. Then I saw the fourth picture, too funny!




Yeah. They're sneaky like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA

unsuspected said:


> Have you had time to try the Nitro? Looks killer!


I actually had one more day at the snow yesterday but I ended up taking my springbreak. I was tempted to take the Nitro but I was testing new bindings so wanted to ride something familiar.

The Nitro will be coming to Japan with me in January.


----------



## LukeRees

*My Quiver*

My quiver with links to reviews of each in case you want to know what I think of them:

Furberg Freeride 163 for steep and deep
Borealis Viking 163 for all mountain freeride
Pathron Powder Toy 158 for all mountain riding
Pathron Sensei 154 for all mountain freestyle
Pathron Carbon Gold 156 all mountain

I also have a Borealis Drakkar that took a couple of huge core shots and am saving in case I ever get significant snow fall here in Newhaven (I live at the top of a big hill!) and recently sold a couple of freestyle boards that I never ride.


----------



## bcdwg

What's up y'all! I'm new to the forum and figured this would be a good place to introduce myself. The name's Ben, I'm from Pennsylvania originally and I reside in Whitefish, MT now. Former shop kid, total snowboard nerd, and shredding addict! Here's my quiver, albeit the Youngblood and Parkitect are thrashed possibly beyond repair... hehe... shred and destroy!

Smallest to tallest:

2011 DC Tone 149
2015 Burton Parkitect 150
2016 Burton CK Nug 150
2008 Forum Youngblood 152
2015 Burton Con Artist XX 152
2015 Ride Helix 153
2015 Burton Flight Attendant 156
2013 Burton Cheetah 159
1993 Burton Air 6.1

Looking to add either the United Shapes Orbit 151 or Nitro Quiver Squash 153, so if anyone has ridden either of those boards (or both!) shoot me a review!

Karve On <===>


----------



## Nivek

Damn son, Con Artist and Cheetah. Lucky bastard. What I would do for a Cheetah...


----------



## LALUNE

Nivek said:


> Damn son, Con Artist and Cheetah. Lucky bastard. What I would do for a Cheetah...


It seems this year Cheetah will be a surprise late season release or something like that.


----------



## Nivek

Yeah it's a super duper limited Craig's release. 55 is what I was told. No idea on price though.


----------



## LALUNE

Nivek said:


> Yeah it's a super duper limited Craig's release. 55 is what I was told. No idea on price though.


Not confirmed but rumor says there will be both 155 and 159, priced around 800$. I am saving money right now. :grin:


----------



## Nivek

I meant I was told 55 total units to be made. Better save money and figure out who's gonna have it now.


----------



## bcdwg

LALUNE said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son, Con Artist and Cheetah. Lucky bastard. What I would do for a Cheetah...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems this year Cheetah will be a surprise late season release or something like that.
Click to expand...

You are correct sir, a little birdy (east coast rep) has confirmed that there will be some Family Tree reissues coming...


----------



## bcdwg

Nivek said:


> Damn son, Con Artist and Cheetah. Lucky bastard. What I would do for a Cheetah...


I'm lucky indeed! More like blessed...seems it's impossible to find a Cheetah or a Con Artist (let alone an XX, which I would think might be better than the original '13 release).


----------



## SkullAndXbones

so i couldn't help myself and got a rome mountain division. i also have a rome anthem, gnu billy goat, and a really old Forum board. all i need now is a burton custom x. maybe next year.


----------



## Deacon

Picked these two up at the swap last weekend...


----------



## J.C. Thompson

I haven't ridden the Angus yet, but that will be my primary local board to use in North Carolina.


----------



## GDimac

J.C. Thompson said:


> I haven't ridden the Angus yet, but that will be my primary local board to use in North Carolina.



Man, the Team bindings look so damn good esp with the symbol on the highback @UNION_INHOUSE k:.


----------



## francium

This winters solid collection is complete, just waiting on one new toy to complete the quiver.


----------



## Deacon

francium said:


> This winters solid collection is complete, just waiting on one new toy to complete the quiver.


She loves the D!


----------



## timmytard

Deacon said:


> She loves the D!


Bwa ha ha ha ha :surprise:

Gotta love the mtn workers boards.

TT


----------



## Lockout50

Libtech skate
Libtech attack
Jones mind expander
Burton sk


----------



## JohnnyKruick

I'm ready for some deep days up at the pass and managed to get Raina in the pic


----------



## MMSlasher

JohnnyKruick said:


> I'm ready for some deep days up at the pass and managed to get Raina in the pic


Are there 2 Billy Goats and one of them is a split?


----------



## Lockout50

JohnnyKruick said:


> I'm ready for some deep days up at the pass and managed to get Raina in the pic


Nice spam have you tried it yet?


----------



## marv

MMSlasher said:


> Are there 2 Billy Goats and one of them is a split?


I think it is Rossi XV split....

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend

*Swallow Tail Quiver*

20171015_191505 by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## Alonzo

That Cloudsplitter is a nice piece of kit.


----------



## ridinbend

Alonzo said:


> That Cloudsplitter is a nice piece of kit.


It's actually a juice wagon and I did the tail myself. Inspired by the cloudsplitter.


----------



## Alonzo

ridinbend said:


> It's actually a juice wagon and I did the tail myself. Inspired by the cloudsplitter.


Nice. I was thinking that it was weird that it wasn't blue and green. How are you sealing your cuts?


----------



## ridinbend

Alonzo said:


> Nice. I was thinking that it was weird that it wasn't blue and green. How are you sealing your cuts?


Sparurethane has worked for me no problem over the years. Been doing diy shit for 7 years now. All 3 of those tails are customized. Love me some fish tail.


----------



## Fire Rose

Finally have more than one board so I feel like I can post in here.

148 Capita Birds of a Feather with Now Select bindings.
147 Burton Day Trader. I'm super excited to give this board a try next season. Seriously don't understand why they felt the need to make it purple and pink though...
Oh, and one very confused cat.


----------



## ridinbend

Fire Rose said:


> Finally have more than one board so I feel like I can post in here.
> 
> 148 Capita Birds of a Feather with Now Select bindings.
> 147 Burton Day Trader. I'm super excited to give this board a try next season. Seriously don't understand why they felt the need to make it purple and pink though...
> Oh, and one very confused cat.


My wife loves her day trader. Don't skimp on bindings. Enjoy


----------



## Fire Rose

ridinbend said:


> My wife loves her day trader. Don't skimp on bindings. Enjoy


That's good to hear. I found a good deal on it and couldn't resist. I was just going to use the Selects with it, just need to pick up the channel disks, and get the hardware that was supposed to come with the board. I've kind of used up my snowboarding gear 'budget' for the year (that is to say, I seriously can't justify any more big gear purchases...).


----------



## Trond Ottesen

Quiver update! Thought I was done, but I randomly came across a sweet deal on a 2016/17 Skeleton Key, and I´ve really wanted to try something more surfy. It was listed at (equivalent to) $250 in the web store, was a little surprised, but it was probably the last one they had and last season´s model. Opened the box, and they´ve sent me the current model. I´m not complaining.












Edit : screwed up the pic.


----------



## JohnnyKruick

MMSlasher said:


> Are there 2 Billy Goats and one of them is a split?





marv said:


> I think it is Rossi XV split....
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


marv is right 1 BG and the split is an XV Magtek I really enjoy how both of them ride!



Lockout50 said:


> Nice spam have you tried it yet?


I have not ridden the spam yet but I cannot wait to get on it!!


----------



## neliconcept

Trond Ottesen said:


> Quiver update! Thought I was done, but I randomly came across a sweet deal on a 2016/17 Skeleton Key, and I´ve really wanted to try something more surfy. It was listed at (equivalent to) $250 in the web store, was a little surprised, but it was probably the last one they had and last season´s model. Opened the box, and they´ve sent me the current model. I´m not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : screwed up the pic.


That's the 17/18 Skeleton Key, you got a damn good deal on that! The 16/17 is all blue and black on the front. 

Been debating on the Skeleton Key and the Working Stiff for this year.


----------



## Trond Ottesen

Yeah, I let out a happy little snort when I pulled the board out of the box there [emoji16]
Looking forward to trying it, haven’t been on anything this set back since the Burton Elite 150 late 80s! [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Deacon said:


> She loves the D!


whats your thoughts on the Korua ? I looking at picking up the 163 Stealth or a new Burton AR Jacket, don't need either but you only live once. 

My current quiver fills all of my needs, FISH for deep days, Landlord for shin deep to deep days and Barracuda for 0-6" days.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

^ oooops that was for francium


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> Sparurethane has worked for me no problem over the years. Been doing diy shit for 7 years now. All 3 of those tails are customized. Love me some fish tail.


Yeah the custom tail on the Sickstick looks dope. Like the Flow Darwin. 
:snowboard4: :snowboard4:


----------



## ridinbend

F1EA said:


> Yeah the custom tail on the Sickstick looks dope. Like the Flow Darwin.
> :snowboard4: :snowboard4:


I loved my sick stick before, but now it's even more surfy. Cheers


----------



## francium

Clayton Bigsby said:


> whats your thoughts on the Korua ? I looking at picking up the 163 Stealth or a new Burton AR Jacket, don't need either but you only live once.
> 
> My current quiver fills all of my needs, FISH for deep days, Landlord for shin deep to deep days and Barracuda for 0-6" days.


I like it proper charging deck holds an edge and carves well, not got it in powder yet only had it out on a glacier in the summer but looking at the shape it's gonna float well.


----------



## Deacon

Got the riders ready... Stoke is rising!


----------



## Snow Hound

Deacon said:


> Got the riders ready... Stoke is rising!


The white one's your wife's though right?


----------



## Deacon

Snow Hound said:


> The white one's your wife's though right?


The 161 Barracuda? No.


----------



## ridinbend

Deacon said:


> The 161 Barracuda? No.


I always wanted to ride the Barracuda.


----------



## Nivek

ridinbend said:


> I always wanted to ride the Barracuda.


A 2014 or 2013 157 is on my collection wishlist. I'll be begging for a Family Tree reissue every chance I get.


----------



## Phedder

I nabbed a 161 2013 at the end of last season intending to re-sell, but damn that base is beautiful. Super long nose rocker and nice wee camber hump under the back foot, I'll have to take it through some trees first.


----------



## Nivek

I had a 53 and it was almost more fun on groomers than anything else. It's a pretty damn fun surf style carver.


----------



## Snow Hound

ridinbend said:


> I always wanted to ride the Barracuda.


Yes...


Nivek said:


> A 2014 or 2013 157 is on my collection wishlist. I'll be begging for a Family Tree reissue every chance I get.


Ok...


Phedder said:


> I nabbed a 161 2013 at the end of last season intending to re-sell, but damn that base is beautiful. Super long nose rocker and nice wee camber hump under the back foot, I'll have to take it through some trees first.


None of you would be rocking a white board with white bindings though. No matter how rad that board is.


----------



## GDimac

Deacon said:


> Got the riders ready... Stoke is rising!


Those Custom binders aren't too soft paired up with that?


----------



## Phedder

Snow Hound said:


> Yes...Ok...None of you would be rocking a white board with white bindings though. No matter how rad that board is.


Lucky mine's the black version with older white cartels then


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> Lucky mine's the black version with older white cartels then



Looks dope, love the base graphic. Never been on one, what's the flex like?


----------



## Phedder

GDimac said:


> Looks dope, love the base graphic. Never been on one, what's the flex like?


Well neither have I, so you'd have to ask @Deacon  But from just hand flexing feels like a good mid range all mountain flex, the kind you can manipulate any way you want to but will hold up to what you ask of it.


----------



## Deacon

GDimac said:


> Those Custom binders aren't too soft paired up with that?


Don't know yet. Just got em. I had the Cartels on it last year. I'm sure it'll be fine. I think people put waaaaay to much stock in incremental differences in gear. My primary concern is that it's comfortable. Performance wise, I can ride whatever. 100% rider > gear.


----------



## Deacon

Snow Hound said:


> Yes...Ok...None of you would be rocking a white board with white bindings though. No matter how rad that board is.


I really hope you're just trolling and not that insecure. Idgaf if it's pink with unicorns, if it rips, it rips. I think it looks clean, and my opinion is the most important one.

Although, let me guess... you don't do "woman's work" around the house, do you?


----------



## ridinbend

Snow Hound said:


> Yes...Ok...None of you would be rocking a white board with white bindings though. No matter how rad that board is.


If I got it cheap I'd have no issue riding white with white. Who the fuck cares?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ridinbend said:


> If I got it cheap I'd have no issue riding white with white. Who the fuck cares?


yesss...cheap affords more used and heavily discounted gear (below is added to the quiver this year). Iirc a couple socks and merino skullcap are all I can remember that I paid full retail in the past couple of years. Wut a rodeo clown :wavetowel2:


----------



## MMSlasher

There are some beautiful boards in this thread. The combo of the artwork and shapes these days is very impressive... But the board below is not one of them. It looks rather plankish.



wrathfuldeity said:


>


----------



## timmytard

ridinbend said:


> If I got it cheap I'd have no issue riding white with white. Who the fuck cares?


I've seen people go by with all white gear.

First thing I think of...

What a fuckin' retard.
How they gonna find you in a blizzard?

The only reason I see to dawn the all white outfit, is to become invisible.

You could walk by anyone in a blizzard & they wouldn't have a clue.

Invisible dudes don't need lift tickets.


TT


----------



## motleybeast

New quiver picture!


----------



## Alonzo

wrathfuldeity said:


> yesss...cheap affords more used and heavily discounted gear (below is added to the quiver this year). Iirc a couple socks and merino skullcap are all I can remember that I paid full retail in the past couple of years. Wut a rodeo clown :wavetowel2:


Sweet! Did you score a deal on the Phantoms? Those things cost a fortune. I figure I'll go in that direction eventually for those long spring days, but it will have to wait until next year at least for me.

Are you going to mod the Backlands at all?

Good stuff.


----------



## SGboarder

GDimac said:


> Those Custom binders aren't too soft paired up with that?


Nah, not at all. Customs might not be as comfortable as Cartel/Vita/Genesis level bindings but they are not far off in terms of performance - several of the Burton pros ride them in competitions (including Shaun White in the pipe).
So especially for a surfy pow deck like the 'cuda the Customs will be more than enough.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Alonzo said:


> Sweet! Did you score a deal on the Phantoms? Those things cost a fortune. I figure I'll go in that direction eventually for those long spring days, but it will have to wait until next year at least for me.
> 
> Are you going to mod the Backlands at all?
> 
> Good stuff.


I needed new boots this year, but its hard to find women's boots that are stiff enough. Then @neni gave me the idea of looking at hardboots...it went downhill fast. So I sold off an unused guitar and if I sell off the Spark Tesla's...I'll be out about 2-3 bills. 


Phantoms got them mounted but unused at a bit of discount...figured not going to find any less..since it seems that this year's production might be tight.

Backlands found at about 60% off. They are close but will need to be heat moulded...I don't think they will need any cutting.


----------



## GDimac

SGboarder said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Custom binders aren't too soft paired up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not at all. Customs might not be as comfortable as Cartel/Vita/Genesis level bindings but they are not far off in terms of performance - several of the Burton pros ride them in competitions (including Shaun White in the pipe).
> So especially for a surfy pow deck like the 'cuda the Customs will be more than enough.
Click to expand...

I see. Then its harder for me to understand the relatively big price difference between them if they're all pretty close performance wise.


----------



## SGboarder

GDimac said:


> I see. Then its harder for me to understand the relatively big price difference between them if they're all pretty close performance wise.


Main reason: Comfort features (straps, ratchets, highbacks, footbed/gel...).
Also: Marketing.


----------



## neni

Alonzo said:


> Sweet
> 
> Are you going to mod the Backlands at all?
> 
> Good stuff.


He will. He may not know yet, but he will :laugh: I thought ahh naw, I can do w/o mods. Hell, was that a bad day... same evening I was reading up how I can make those friggn boots softer and cut n filed 'em into pieces, next to tending my blue shins n calves


----------



## francium

Pretty stoked with this edition to the quiver. First one in the UK and possibly Europe.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

francium said:


> Pretty stoked with this edition to the quiver. First one in the UK and possibly Europe.


Sweet! big pow masher


----------



## Rip154

francium said:


> Pretty stoked with this edition to the quiver. First one in the UK and possibly Europe.


Nice and floaty. Gonna be some cowboysplitting if the taper is as big as it looks on the pics though (prolly just the angle)


----------



## neni

francium said:


> Pretty stoked with this edition to the quiver. First one in the UK and possibly Europe.


Hehe.. You've sacrificed to the snow gods and expect some serious snowfall over here? Nice, I'm in for this!


----------



## francium

neni said:


> Hehe.. You've sacrificed to the snow gods and expect some serious snowfall over here? Nice, I'm in for this!


It's getting its christening in Japan in January or if the weather god's are really kind France at Christmas. Fingers crossed for a good season in Europe.


----------



## ridinbend

Rip154 said:


> Nice and floaty. Gonna be some cowboysplitting if the taper is as big as it looks on the pics though (prolly just the angle)


That's the type of board you wish you got your LT bracket offset significantly towards the nose. Did this on my DIY, makes such a difference in steep terrain when making big kick turns.



GDimac said:


> I see. Then its harder for me to understand the relatively big price difference between them if they're all pretty close performance wise.


In less than ideal snow situations edge control will be best with hard boots. Especially in the backcountry.


----------



## GDimac

ridinbend said:


> In less than ideal snow situations edge control will be best with hard boots. Especially in the backcountry.


lol? May have mixed up quotes?


----------



## francium

Nah hasn't got as much taper as it looks in the other photos.


----------



## Alonzo

Rip154 said:


> Nice and floaty. Gonna be some cowboysplitting if the taper is as big as it looks on the pics though (prolly just the angle)


What does 'cowboysplitting' mean? I've never heard that term before.


----------



## ctoma

Alonzo said:


> What does 'cowboysplitting' mean? I've never heard that term before.


A picture is worth a thousand words:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

neni said:


> He will. He may not know yet, but he will :laugh: I thought ahh naw, I can do w/o mods. Hell, was that a bad day... same evening I was reading up how I can make those friggn boots softer and cut n filed 'em into pieces, next to tending my blue shins n calves


I got them pro mould/fitted today...slippers...with great heel pocket, no lift and using my vissure soles ... heating the Grilamid is the shizz (btw...non-carbon backland). I was tempted to walk home in them...clownish...sunny and 60 degrees. I really don't think there will be problems with shin bang and calf bite. Some soft sb boot really ought to get on the grilamid thing.


----------



## neni

wrathfuldeity said:


> I got them pro mould/fitted today...slippers...with great heel pocket, no lift and using my vissure soles ... heating the Grilamid is the shizz (btw...non-carbon backland). I was tempted to walk home in them...clownish...sunny and 60 degrees. I really don't think there will be problems with shin bang and calf bite. Some soft sb boot really ought to get on the grilamid thing.


Yeah, walking mode is so much better with those AT boits than with snowboard boots, right? 
But riding mode, they're super rigid sideways. I had problems even strapping - urrr... chlipping - in in deep snow as the movement or front leg was so restricted. You'll see. Have fun!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

neni said:


> Yeah, walking mode is so much better with those AT boits than with snowboard boots, right?
> But riding mode, they're super rigid sideways. I had problems even strapping - urrr... chlipping - in in deep snow as the movement or front leg was so restricted. You'll see. Have fun!


Do you have cants on the Phantoms? Maybe women's backland vs the unisex TLT6's ... so it might be that the grilamid that aren't as stiff and with a lower women's cuff that it might not be an issue. I have yet to do the Phantom puzzle to get a feel of a carpet ride...but found the backlands have more lateral cuff flex/slack than I anticipated.


----------



## jjj604

impulsively put my boot money for this season towards two decks lol...

156 thirtytwo/forum (i think?)
150 thirtytwo/crab grab
154 asym
153 villain
156 fish
153 cameltoe
149 carve air


----------



## timmytard

jjj604 said:


> impulsively put my boot money for this season towards two decks lol...
> 
> 156 thirtytwo/forum (i think?)
> 150 thirtytwo/crab grab
> 154 asym
> 153 villain
> 156 fish
> 153 cameltoe
> 149 carve air


Have to tried TBT before?

I couldn't stand it the first time I tried it.
There wasn't any powder though.

I did give er another go one day in the powder.
It was great that day haha.

Don't even try it on hard pack days.


TT


----------



## Nice

Ahh, finally I found a moment for a quiver shot. Time to show off! Bases included. :hairy:























YES Great Beauties of History 160 (11/12)

Amplid Pillow Talk 156 (16/17) <- New Addition! Can't wait to try it. oke:

Capita Black Death Inc 162W (08/09) <- Got it late last season in unused condition. What a solid board!

Capita Charlie Slasher 158 (16/17) <- Love it! But, nevertheless has to go, I think, maybe, probably... Replacement C.Slasher in 164 (10/11) incoming. ;-)

Slash Happy Place 158 (15/16) <- Just came back from edge repair today.


----------



## snoopy7548

Nice said:


> Ahh, finally I found a moment for a quiver shot. Time to show off! Bases included. :hairy:
> 
> 
> YES Great Beauties of History 160 (11/12)
> 
> Amplid Pillow Talk 156 (16/17) <- New Addition! Can't wait to try it. oke:
> 
> Capita Black Death Inc 162W (08/09) <- Got it late last season in unused condition. What a solid board!
> 
> Capita Charlie Slasher 158 (16/17) <- Love it! But, nevertheless has to go, I think, maybe, probably... Replacement C.Slasher in 164 (10/11) incoming. ;-)
> 
> Slash Happy Place 158 (15/16) <- Just came back from edge repair today.


Great to see another Happy Place! I have the 152 and I absolutely love it. It's my new do-everything board. How do you like yours?


----------



## Nice

snoopy7548 said:


> Great to see another Happy Place! I have the 152 and I absolutely love it. It's my new do-everything board. How do you like yours?



I own the happy place a lot. It has treated me good, I love it and it is lots of fun. Would ride it anytime (but pow).
It was my first own board after an almost 2 decades long snowboarding hiatus. 

Rode it almost the whole last season until i blew the edge on an April pow day at Stubai. The mountain and especially the valley decent were barely tracked until noon because of the supernew 20pax 3S Gondola standing still for 1h30 with all the people trapped inside. The old 4pax gondola was running. Pure luck picking that one ;-) Was so stoked from that runs that it was mentally purely impossible to be pissed about the edge when i saw it. I laughed, got me a beer and bought the C.Slasher just 30 minutes later, still having the biggest smile on the face while mounting the bindings in the shop. And heading back... 

The following late season pow days on the C.Slasher were an absolute blast. I'm old. My Body can't stand rails or all that impact park stuff. My mind wants pow. And there's a lot of snow to shred and boards to try. :grin:


----------



## Alonzo

My current quiver, L-R: Winterstick Swallowtail, Fullbag Hammerhead 181, Kindred custom splitty 178.5, Capita Warpspeed 169w, Jasey-Jay Anderson custom softboot carver w/ 4mm titanal construction, Burton Malolo 162, Never Summer Type 2 161x.


----------



## Snow Hound

Alonzo said:


> My current quiver, L-R: Winterstick Swallowtail, Fullbag Hammerhead 181, Kindred custom splitty 178.5, Capita Warpspeed 169w, Jasey-Jay Anderson custom softboot carver w/ 4mm titanal construction, Burton Malolo 162, Never Summer Type 2 161x.


Lol, spindly legged wimps need not apply. That's a man sized quiver if I ever did see one.


----------



## GDimac

Snow Hound said:


> Alonzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current quiver, L-R: Winterstick Swallowtail, Fullbag Hammerhead 181, Kindred custom splitty 178.5, Capita Warpspeed 169w, Jasey-Jay Anderson custom softboot carver w/ 4mm titanal construction, Burton Malolo 162, Never Summer Type 2 161x.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, spindly legged wimps need not apply. That's a man sized quiver if I ever did see one.
Click to expand...

Ya looks beastly of a quiver.


----------



## Alonzo

Snow Hound said:


> Lol, spindly legged wimps need not apply. That's a man sized quiver if I ever did see one.


Yeah dude, my collection has a definite large man charging theme. I do have the Type Two there for park laps and fuck-around time, but the rest are chargers for sure.

If any of you larger dudes ever find yourselves in the Whitehorse, Yukon/Skagway Alaska area and want to strap one of them to your back for some self-propelled laps in the White Pass, just hit me up.


----------



## F1EA

Alonzo said:


> Yeah dude, my collection has a definite large man charging theme. I do have the Type Two there for park laps and fuck-around time, but the rest are chargers for sure.
> 
> If any of you larger dudes ever find yourselves in the Whitehorse, Yukon/Skagway Alaska area and want to strap one of them to your back for some self-propelled laps in the White Pass, just hit me up.


Hah I was in Whitehorse 3 weeks ago.

One of my colleagues has a YT bacountry background on her desk, and man that is impressive.


----------



## Alonzo

F1EA said:


> Hah I was in Whitehorse 3 weeks ago.
> 
> One of my colleagues has a YT bacountry background on her desk, and man that is impressive.


Yeah, it's pretty rad up here. Moving to the Yukon was the best move my wife and I ever made. The wilderness access is so easy, and there is no one up here, so you're not tripping over other people when you're out enjoying it. Plus, we get to have city jobs with city salaries while living in a town. I don't like big city living. I grew up in Newfoundland and didn't normalize city life before some critical developmental juncture, so I just can't do it. No personal space and all the time spent in your car kills me. I lived in Calgary for a few years and found it quite difficult. I felt like my fight-or-flight response was running at a low level at all times. It's like I never truly relaxed for two and a half years.

With that being said, the riding from now until mid-March is definitely better down there. It's colder up here and you guys get more snow than us. We still get hammered in the White Pass, though, and the touring is amazing because there is no one up here, so you have the mountains to yourselves, and they start right at the road's edge, so you don't have to ski any approaches. The treeline is low, so we ride mostly alpine terrain, which I like much more than trees. But our local hill is small, and the riding in BC in December and February must be the best in the world.

The spring is absolutely world class up here, though. Like, fucking killer. If you ever feel like hopping on a plane, just let me know. I'd be happy to take you out for some turns. You can get from Van to here for peanuts return on Air North. 

What were you doing up here? Were you consulting or something? Working with an engineering firm? There are only so many reasons for people to be in Whitehorse. Haha.

Cheers.


----------



## F1EA

Alonzo said:


> Yeah, it's pretty rad up here. Moving to the Yukon was the best move my wife and I ever made. The wilderness access is so easy, and there is no one up here, so you're not tripping over other people when you're out enjoying it. Plus, we get to have city jobs with city salaries while living in a town. I don't like big city living. I grew up in Newfoundland and didn't normalize city life before some critical developmental juncture, so I just can't do it. No personal space and all the time spent in your car kills me. I lived in Calgary for a few years and found it quite difficult. I felt like my fight-or-flight response was running at a low level at all times. It's like I never truly relaxed for two and a half years.
> 
> With that being said, the riding from now until mid-March is definitely better down there. It's colder up here and you guys get more snow than us. We still get hammered in the White Pass, though, and the touring is amazing because there is no one up here, so you have the mountains to yourselves, and they start right at the road's edge, so you don't have to ski any approaches. The treeline is low, so we ride mostly alpine terrain, which I like much more than trees. But our local hill is small, and the riding in BC in December and February must be the best in the world.
> 
> The spring is absolutely world class up here, though. Like, fucking killer. If you ever feel like hopping on a plane, just let me know. I'd be happy to take you out for some turns. You can get from Van to here for peanuts return on Air North.
> 
> What were you doing up here? Were you consulting or something? Working with an engineering firm? There are only so many reasons for people to be in Whitehorse. Haha.
> 
> Cheers.


hahaha yeah consulting engineers. 

The terrain out there is much more alpine; and even the treeline is more mellow as it's not the full blown forrests we have here. No crowds and definitely drier snow too. Also gone all the way to Dawson city before on a other trip and yup... no crowds there.


----------



## Alonzo

F1EA said:


> hahaha yeah consulting engineers.
> 
> The terrain out there is much more alpine; and even the treeline is more mellow as it's not the full blown forrests we have here. No crowds and definitely drier snow too. Also gone all the way to Dawson city before on a other trip and yup... no crowds there.


If you find your way up here for work again, book a couple of extra days over a weekend and shoot me a line. I'll take you out for some laps.


----------



## F1EA

Alonzo said:


> If you find your way up here for work again, book a couple of extra days over a weekend and shoot me a line. I'll take you out for some laps.


Sounds good.
I've gone a couple of times, last time was to Faro. I will likely have to go to Faro again next spring. I'll let you know.


----------



## Alonzo

neni said:


> He will. He may not know yet, but he will :laugh: I thought ahh naw, I can do w/o mods. Hell, was that a bad day... same evening I was reading up how I can make those friggn boots softer and cut n filed 'em into pieces, next to tending my blue shins n calves


So, I bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Backlands this weekend (I saw a smoking deal on ebay for new without box pair with no tongues - 273 USD all-in to my Canadian door!). What specifically did you cut and file? I'd love to see what they look like now. Did you remove any material from the cuff?

I haven't even held them yet, but I already have some ideas. In theory, I think I may permanently attach one or two Voile straps to the upper cuff to use in place of the buckles on the way down to allow for more forward lean and less of a hard stop. I'm also thinking about attaching one down around the ankle for heel hold, if I find heel lift to be an issue. Of course, I'll ride them first and make changes gradually, but the wheels are already spinning in my head.

Can't wait to see how they perform.


----------



## neni

Alonzo said:


> So, I bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Backlands this weekend (I saw a smoking deal on ebay for new without box pair with no tongues - 273 USD all-in to my Canadian door!). What specifically did you cut and file? I'd love to see what they look like now. Did you remove any material from the cuff?


Wow, you guys get sweet deals!
I have a Dynafit TLT, I assume they're different in the way of modifications than the Backland. You find pics of what I filed n cut in this thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/228513-2017-goal-progress.html at post #39 ff or here » Topic: Women's Dynafit TLT6 Mountain CL modification
Your best source of AT boot mods will be on the forum of www.splitboard.com. Someone sure has posted mods options on the Atomic boot there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Alonzo said:


> So, I bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Backlands this weekend (I saw a smoking deal on ebay for new without box pair with no tongues - 273 USD all-in to my Canadian door!). What specifically did you cut and file? I'd love to see what they look like now. Did you remove any material from the cuff?
> 
> I haven't even held them yet, but I already have some ideas. In theory, I think I may permanently attach one or two Voile straps to the upper cuff to use in place of the buckles on the way down to allow for more forward lean and less of a hard stop. I'm also thinking about attaching one down around the ankle for heel hold, if I find heel lift to be an issue. Of course, I'll ride them first and make changes gradually, but the wheels are already spinning in my head.
> 
> Can't wait to see how they perform.


Alonzo, smok'n deal...mine were $299us NIB and with soft tongues...they are the non-carbon grilmaid cuffs. Have not ridden them yet...possibly on Friday. Anyway I do not anticipate needing to cut any thing...with the top buckle locked open and adjusting the power strap I think there will be plenty of foreword lean and lateral flex...doing carpet riding the soft tongues feel supportive/stiff enough (stiffer than soft boots) and has a progressive feel...but will see in actual riding...btw your idea of volie straps to the upper cuff is a good idea. In my fit, the bottom buckle really feels its locking down the foot but with plenty of room for the toes. Also the liners have loops for lacing up the liners. If I have issues with heel lift, I'm going to use/integrate some "Dakine Heel Anchors" with lacing up the liners...which should absolutely lock down the heel. Also definitely get the boots heat moulded, if you use aftermarket insoles...put them in during the moulding process...and make sure the fitter gets a solid/deep heel pocket formed. The boot fitter I went to noted that for skiers fitting is about the toes, instep and fore front of the foot verses for boarders, its more about the heel pocket, preventing heel lift and preventing the foot from banging forward on heelside turns (which skiers don't deal with). The boot fitter noted that a local splitty legend uses the carbon backlands and likes them without any mods.


----------



## MJP

Sized up from my 154 Proto HD to a 157 TT this season. Will be selling that 154 soon.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Added to my existing (163 Landlord, 160 FISH and 161 Barracuda) quiver tonight, I ordered a Korua Shapes 157 Tranny Finder, super stoked to rail some corduroy then blast of the groomer into some fresh.

Also had to order some new Cartel ankle straps, if anyone is looking for binding parts, screws, discs, straps, toe straps etc, I found them at fixmybinding.com.
$49 for two red Cartel ankle straps and buckles, free shipping.


----------



## Phedder

Figured I'd snap a pic before I get rid of any more of them. L to R:

166 Nitro Pantera, 163 Salomon Super 8, 162 Rome Anthem, 160W Flow Whiteout, 159 Endeavor Cobain, 155W Villain, 154 Ride Warpig. 

Just listed the Pantera, Super 8, Anthem and Cobain on the local buy and sell. That should clear some space for one of Migs Hammerheads









Though if the Pantera doesn't sell, it's going to end up with a swallow tail.


----------



## OneManArmy

Have some photos somewhere but between my brother and i i think we have 22 boards at the stash house. Im looking to add 2 and minus 1. Lol


----------



## N-Y

here's my first setup ever.
https://imgur.com/a/E6ue5


----------



## ridinbend

Phedder said:


> Though if the Pantera doesn't sell, it's going to end up with a swallow tail.


I have a custom tail on my pantera.


----------



## Triple8Sol

This is how the Collective Pow Quiver looks starting out the 17/18 season:









From Top L to Top R:
17 Spring Break Slush Slasher 142
17 Nitro Treehugger 149
17 United Shapes Deep Reach 159
16 Never Summer Swift 157
17 Snoplanks Hybrid Fish 154
18 Powfinder Morris 157
15 D-Day Deathcard 160
17 Weston Japow 159
18 Snoplanks Asym Fish 166 Goofy
18 Snoplanks Asym Fish 166 Regular
17 Gentemstick Rocket Fish 145
14 TJ Brand Retro Fish 146
18 Arbor Terrapin 145
16 Hightide Mfg Hippy Slasher 153
17 United Shapes Cadet 156
17 Bataleon Love Powder (Camel Toe) 153
18 Rossignol Sushi 144
18 Jones Storm Chaser 147


----------



## ridinbend

Triple8Sol said:


> This is how the Collective Pow Quiver looks starting out the 17/18 season:


Dude, I gotta ride that planks asym. You dog.


----------



## Triple8Sol

ridinbend said:


> Dude, I gotta ride that planks asym. You dog.


It's one of the funnest boards I've ever ridden. Had to pull the trigger and pick them up last Spring after demoing them at Bachelor in April. These are the ones featured in Walk the Planks ep3 and up until they started shipping 2018 pre-orders, these were the only 2 in existence. Crazy that it's a 166 on the toeside but 156 on the heelside, so it's surprisingly quick edge-to-edge. Without looking down, it feels way smaller than it is.


----------



## txb0115

Ready for winter...


----------



## F1EA

txb0115 said:


> Ready for winter...


Taste the rainbow.


----------



## kosmoz

Added this guy to a quiver. K2 Bottle Rocket 152 with K2 Formulla bindings. That will work well for bunny hills around Oslo area, while I'm here until February. Bigger boards stays at home for upcomming snowboarding trips to real mountains (Salomon Derby 163 and Salomon Mans Board 159).


----------



## unsuspected

kosmoz said:


> Added this guy to a quiver. K2 Bottle Rocket 152 with K2 Formulla bindings. That will work well for bunny hills around Oslo area, while I'm here until February. Bigger boards stays at home for upcomming snowboarding trips to real mountains (Salomon Derby 163 and Salomon Mans Board 159).


Not far from Oslo to Hemsedal


----------



## kosmoz

unsuspected said:


> Not far from Oslo to Hemsedal


Hemsedal or Trysil is more like a weekend trip (3+ hours drive one way), but Oslo Winter Park, Nannestad and Varingskolen ski centers are in a 30min reach for me, so I will be hitting those on a regular basis.


----------



## GDimac

kosmoz said:


> Added this guy to a quiver. K2 Bottle Rocket 152 with K2 Formulla bindings. That will work well for bunny hills around Oslo area, while I'm here until February. Bigger boards stays at home for upcomming snowboarding trips to real mountains (Salomon Derby 163 and Salomon Mans Board 159).


That Bottle Rocket looks sick. How do you find it?


----------



## kosmoz

GDimac said:


> That Bottle Rocket looks sick. How do you find it?


Was looking for a park board and I like midwide/wide boards, even though my boots are 9.5 only. Was going to buy sth 155W, checked AngrySnowboarder's park board ratings for last year ant pick No. 4 was Bottle Rocket with volume shift "technology", which happens to be short and wide. 148 was red, would suit my bindings even better, but I'm a bit too heavy for it, went for 152.


----------



## Nocturnal7x

I've added the 2018 Salomon Assassin Pro 153 and Hologram bindings to my quiver of now two boards! The other board being a Arbor Element RX 2010 with Ride revolt bindings.

Can't wait to ride this board! I think Imma wait for the hill to get a good base going though so I don't destroy it on the rocks first time out.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Korua Tranny Finder 157
Burton FISH 160
Burton Barracuda 161
Burton Landlord 163
Now all we need is FUCKING POWDER


----------



## Argo

how did the US boards hold up? We get them heavily discounted so I was curious about the longevity of the base/edges. Looking for boards or a board to handle steep shitty terrain with crusty snow and deep japan pow. In other words, these fit the bill profile wise... camber, stiff, setback, etc...



Triple8Sol said:


> This is how the Collective Pow Quiver looks starting out the 17/18 season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Top L to Top R:
> 17 Spring Break Slush Slasher 142
> 17 Nitro Treehugger 149
> 17 United Shapes Deep Reach 159
> 16 Never Summer Swift 157
> 17 Snoplanks Hybrid Fish 154
> 18 Powfinder Morris 157
> 15 D-Day Deathcard 160
> 17 Weston Japow 159
> 18 Snoplanks Asym Fish 166 Goofy
> 18 Snoplanks Asym Fish 166 Regular
> 17 Gentemstick Rocket Fish 145
> 14 TJ Brand Retro Fish 146
> 18 Arbor Terrapin 145
> 16 Hightide Mfg Hippy Slasher 153
> 17 United Shapes Cadet 156
> 17 Bataleon Love Powder (Camel Toe) 153
> 18 Rossignol Sushi 144
> 18 Jones Storm Chaser 147


----------



## timmytard

Triple8Sol said:


> This is how the Collective Pow Quiver looks starting out the 17/18 season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Top L to Top R:
> 17 Spring Break Slush Slasher 142
> 17 Nitro Treehugger 149
> 17 United Shapes Deep Reach 159
> 16 Never Summer Swift 157
> 17 Snoplanks Hybrid Fish 154
> 18 Powfinder Morris 157
> 15 D-Day Deathcard 160
> 17 Weston Japow 159
> 18 Snoplanks Asym Fish 166 Goofy
> 18 Snoplanks Asym Fish 166 Regular
> 17 Gentemstick Rocket Fish 145
> 14 TJ Brand Retro Fish 146
> 18 Arbor Terrapin 145
> 16 Hightide Mfg Hippy Slasher 153
> 17 United Shapes Cadet 156
> 17 Bataleon Love Powder (Camel Toe) 153
> 18 Rossignol Sushi 144
> 18 Jones Storm Chaser 147


Oh dude, you have got to come up to canader one of these days.

Let me show you around a bit.

Bring a few of those bad boys up here.:wink:

You ride those asymmetric decks?
You ride the regular, regular
And the goofy one goofy?

I've done it a few times, but not on asyms 
That's some skill right there.

It's tough riding a regular deck regular, when you normally ride goofy lol

TT


----------



## Triple8Sol

Argo said:


> how did the US boards hold up? We get them heavily discounted so I was curious about the longevity of the base/edges. Looking for boards or a board to handle steep shitty terrain with crusty snow and deep japan pow. In other words, these fit the bill profile wise... camber, stiff, setback, etc...


United Shapes boards are awesome. Haven't had any issues with the bases/edges. Had the Cadet 156, 2 Deep Reach 159's, and an Orbit 158 last season. Have the Voyager 153 and Pioneer 156 this year, so we've put them through the ringer. For what you're describing, you'll want to stick to the Cadet series for AM or the Orbit for more carving/freeriding.



timmytard said:


> Oh dude, you have got to come up to canader one of these days.
> 
> Let me show you around a bit.
> 
> Bring a few of those bad boys up here.:wink:
> 
> You ride those asymmetric decks?
> You ride the regular, regular
> And the goofy one goofy?


The goofy one is mine, the regular one is my buddy's. I was up in Whis over [American] Thanksgiving. Not sure if I'll make it back up there this season, but hoping to day trip Cypress sometime in the new year.


----------



## francium

neni said:


> francium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty stoked with this edition to the quiver. First one in the UK and possibly Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.. You've sacrificed to the snow gods and expect some serious snowfall over here? Nice, I'm in for this!
Click to expand...

Seems to be working roll on the weekend.


----------



## francium

Added a twin to the quiver for cruising with the wife, all bases now covered.


----------



## kosmoz

francium said:


> Added a twin to the quiver for cruising with the wife, all bases now covered.


D1 Mountain worker, how did you qualify to get that?


----------



## francium

Work at the local ski hill.


----------



## Toby

*First setup!*











One board quiver & first ever setup! Pretty stoked for this season


----------



## SGboarder

kosmoz said:


> D1 Mountain worker, how did you qualify to get that?


generally need to order directly from Dupraz. Distributors have a few in stock but most don't make it into stores.


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> Added a twin to the quiver for cruising with the wife, all bases now covered.


I have a 5'5 D+ in white, with the same graphic as your black one.

What year are those?


TT


----------



## neni

'17 Jones Solution 152 with Phantom-Dynafit
'17 Jones Flagship 154 with Now Conda '17
'18 NS Maverix 150 with Now Conda '18
'18 NS Proto T2 145 with Burton Escapade '15

Not in pic: 
'18 NS Aura 152 with Burton Lexa '16

:snowplow::wub::snowboard4:


----------



## kosmoz

Finally all at one place. Since I have to travel for snowboarding, having dedicated bindings for each board was unreasonable, so I sold 2014 Ride Capo and 2016 Flux PR. Now everything + waxing and tuning kit, gloves, goggles fits nicely in one bag. 

From left to right: 
2014 K2 Eco Lite 145 + 2014 K2 Yeah Yeah bindings for my GF
2017 K2 Bottle rocket 152
2013 Salomon Mans Board 159 (152 after DYI swallowtail mod) + 2017 K2 Formulla
2016 Salomon Derby 163


----------



## ridinbend

neni said:


> '17 Jones Solution 152 with Phantom-Dynafit
> '17 Jones Flagship 154 with Now Conda '17
> '18 NS Maverix 150 with Now Conda '18
> '18 NS Proto T2 145 with Burton Escapade '15
> 
> Not in pic:
> '18 NS Aura 152 with Burton Lexa '16
> 
> :snowplow::wub::snowboard4:


Love the bachy sticker and the duck stance with hard boots. You rock! Sweet looking quiver yo! Prost and es guets Nöis!


----------



## neni

ridinbend said:


> Love the bachy sticker and the duck stance with hard boots. You rock! Sweet looking quiver yo! Prost and es guets Nöis!


Hey, perfect Swiss, awesome! You really should visit. Dir o ganz es guets Nöis! 

Bachy will stick with us forever. We had such a blast with you guys there.

Lol, you know... with my knock-knees, a mild duck stance is still somewhat fwd :laugh:


----------



## francium

timmytard said:


> francium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added a twin to the quiver for cruising with the wife, all bases now covered.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5'5 D+ in white, with the same graphic as your black one.
> 
> What year are those?
> 
> TT
Click to expand...

It's the 14/15 model


----------



## Synathidy

I've three fully set up boards now, so I think I have enough "arrows" to warrant a "quiver." My understanding is that there are those who strive to construct quivers with distinctly-purposed boards for different applications. This is not my custom. I opt to simply obtain boards I like which vary in some ways, but with each individual board essentially retaining the ability do anything I want to do at any time.

My first board was a directional, traditional camber 160 cm Sims Quest which I purchased used, sketchy bindings included (the toe straps have both been replaced during my ownership due to the worn out plastic). I think the board is about 20 years old, but don't know for certain. It taught me to snowboard just fine, though its 160 cm length is maybe a bit much for my 130 lbs. Being 6" 3', conventional but mistaken height guidelines were to blame, and I didn't know better myself at the time. The board's name is... Dick. Just Dick. I don't ride Dick much these days. Unless I'm in the mood. Don't get me wrong, though--I still like Dick very much.

Second, which I have snowboarded THE MOST on at this point, is a 2017 Capita Horrorscope 155 set up with Union Flite Pro Bindings. I purchased the entire set-up new as my first really legitimate one, and the purpose I intended for it was somewhat singular: to let me learn switch riding. And it did. Oh did it ever. I can't even tell if I'm more comfortable regular or goofy now. It's also just a damn fun board that can surf the snow pretty much anywhere I want--even in one to two feet of powder. This board really allowed me to progress from intermediate to advanced in general skill and comfortableness on a board. I was introduced to black diamonds on it. And also fun little 180s and small jumps. It is named Chrono, due to the cloaked reaper on its topsheet and the fact that I view time to be the greatest reaper of living beings.

My newest board, which I just tested out today, is a 2017 DC Media Blitz 150, graced with the newest Union Force bindings. I wanted another true twin FOR SURE, but something stiffer, perhaps even shorter for my meager mass, and with a profile different than rocker. I won't lie: I was a bit terrified of this board's stiffness rating going to it from Chrono the Horrorscope. I had read accounts of it being a "plank of death." But, while it felt different today, I can say it's DEFINITELY ride-able and really not all that unmanageable. Turns take a little more effort, but it feels fast and like it has a will of its own goading me to point downhill more and just swoop down the slopes like a bird of prey. My first sintered base, as well. ^_^ I've named it Integra... because the stern-looking female on the topsheet just looked like an "Integra" to me. She takes no shit, veritably.

As may be clear, I have nurtured a fondness for Union bindings. As a side note, I add that my worn boot size has changed from 11, to 10, to 9.5 with these three boards, decreasing just as my board length has. My feet are 27.5 cm long, so I'm finally wearing the size I'm supposed to. ^_^


----------



## neni

And the last addition to the quiver: a custom built n designed long n narrow camber lady with our home mountains on tip n tail.










Love her look; now I only need to learn to ride her, lol.


----------



## GDimac

neni said:


> And the last addition to the quiver: a custom built n designed long n narrow camber lady with our home mountains on tip n tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her look; now I only need to learn to ride her, lol.


Wow, she's a beauty. Love the graphic choice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Amplid 16/17 creamer 163 a rockered nose cambered just arrived. Plan is to splitting it, but going to ride it abit first.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Recently added my first board to my quiver! 

2018 157 Jones Mountain Twin


----------



## Alonzo

neni said:


> And the last addition to the quiver: a custom built n designed long n narrow camber lady with our home mountains on tip n tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her look; now I only need to learn to ride her, lol.


Damn, Neni, that's a beauty. You're going to have to fill us in in greater detail (i.e. materials, length, waist and contact widths, radius, setback, etc.). Working with a builder on a tailored-to-you board is such an awesome process. I'm glad you went for it.

Cheers.


----------



## HurtonBair

17/18 Capita Mercury 159 and Yes 420 152


----------



## kimchijajonshim

*[BOARDS (L to R)]*

*K2 Cool Bean 150*
Pow board... might sell this. SUPER fun on pow days, slush days, and on nicely manicured groomers days... I really struggle at speed on technical bumpy terrain, late day mashed potatoes, and powder conditions where you can feel the underlying base.

*Ride Warpig Large (154)*
No idea how this really fits in the quiver. It's fun. I don't feel the most comfortable on it at . But super fun in slush, super fun flowing/surfing on groomers. Haven't tired it in pow. Not the best in ice but doable.

*Niche Aether 158 - Rock board*
Bought this used, somewhat beat up. Actually pretty solid, I could ride this everyday if I needed to. Generally don't like mag or CRC but I liked this board.

*Rome Anthem (Blur) 162*
My camber-dominant daily driver. Love this board. Can ride this in everything from fresh cord to iced over garbage to late day mashed to slush to knee-deep pow and have fun. Haven't taken it out on a really deep pow day, so not sure what the limits of its float are. This is what I grab when I don't know what conditions are like.

*Voile Artisan 162 - Split missions*
Still haven't taken this out. Taking my AIARE Level 1 in a few weeks, will be much more comfortable taking her out after that. Assuming it ever snows again in Tahoe.

*[BINDINGS (L to R)]*

*Now Pilots (on Bean)*
Firm bushings, no rear highback. I took off the stock ankle straps and replaced them with Burton straps. I like riding these on "surfier" boards like my Bean. The lack of a rear highback is neat, front highback gives me enough stability to rail turns, lack of a rear highback gives me a lot of freedom in the rear.

*Now Drives*
Need to sell these, dope supportive bindings but I can't center my boot because they bring me too far back on my heels.

*Salomon Defenders*
My every day bindings. Supportive, stiff, but comfy thanks to the soft heelcup. I owned some old Relays and these are a big step up, especially on the ratchets. Thought I'd miss the ability to adjust forward lean but I've never wanted to touch them.

*Burton Hitchhikers (split binders)*
We'll see, open question.


----------



## GDimac

kimchijajonshim said:


> *[BOARDS (L to R)]*
> 
> *K2 Cool Bean 150*
> Pow board... might sell this. SUPER fun on pow days, slush days, and on nicely manicured groomers days... I really struggle at speed on technical bumpy terrain, late day mashed potatoes, and powder conditions where you can feel the underlying base.
> 
> *Ride Warpig Large (154)*
> No idea how this really fits in the quiver. It's fun. I don't feel the most comfortable on it at . But super fun in slush, super fun flowing/surfing on groomers. Haven't tired it in pow. Not the best in ice but doable.
> 
> *Niche Aether 158 - Rock board*
> Bought this used, somewhat beat up. Actually pretty solid, I could ride this everyday if I needed to. Generally don't like mag or CRC but I liked this board.
> 
> *Rome Anthem (Blur) 162*
> My camber-dominant daily driver. Love this board. Can ride this in everything from fresh cord to iced over garbage to late day mashed to slush to knee-deep pow and have fun. Haven't taken it out on a really deep pow day, so not sure what the limits of its float are. This is what I grab when I don't know what conditions are like.
> 
> *Voile Artisan 162 - Split missions*
> Still haven't taken this out. Taking my AIARE Level 1 in a few weeks, will be much more comfortable taking her out after that. Assuming it ever snows again in Tahoe.
> 
> *[BINDINGS (L to R)]*
> 
> *Now Pilots (on Bean)*
> Firm bushings, no rear highback. I took off the stock ankle straps and replaced them with Burton straps. I like riding these on "surfier" boards like my Bean. The lack of a rear highback is neat, front highback gives me enough stability to rail turns, lack of a rear highback gives me a lot of freedom in the rear.
> 
> *Now Drives*
> Need to sell these, dope supportive bindings but I can't center my boot because they bring me too far back on my heels.
> 
> *Salomon Defenders*
> My every day bindings. Supportive, stiff, but comfy thanks to the soft heelcup. I owned some old Relays and these are a big step up, especially on the ratchets. Thought I'd miss the ability to adjust forward lean but I've never wanted to touch them.
> 
> *Burton Hitchhikers (split binders)*
> We'll see, open question.


Beauty. Love the breakdown too.


----------



## GDimac

goldmember said:


> ...KORUA Puzzle will join the fam this week


Stacked lineup there, damn. Some solid pics lately.


----------



## Pigeons

Three board quiver two pictured. Jones Mind Expander 154 with Now Pilots and a Yes Greats 154 with Now Brigades. I also have a Apo Selekta 153 with Bent Metal Logics which is my rock board.


----------



## sush1

Current travel quiver of 2 with newly added '19 Warpig, getting packed for Japan.

Also have a lobster halldor pro but think I'm going to sell it.


----------



## fr3nzy

Pigeons said:


> Three board quiver two pictured. Jones Mind Expander 154 with Now Pilots and a Yes Greats 154 with Now Brigades. I also have a Apo Selekta 153 with Bent Metal Logics which is my rock board.


How do you like the Mind Expander? It's on my shortlist, but not sure how it would handle the low-powder only on groomer days.


----------



## marv

sush1 said:


> Also have a lobster halldor pro but think I'm going to sell it.




What's about the Halldor Pro, why do you want to sell it?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pigeons

fr3nzy said:


> Pigeons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three board quiver two pictured. Jones Mind Expander 154 with Now Pilots and a Yes Greats 154 with Now Brigades. I also have a Apo Selekta 153 with Bent Metal Logics which is my rock board.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Mind Expander? It's on my shortlist, but not sure how it would handle the low-powder only on groomer days.
Click to expand...

I’ve ridden it several times in knee deep fresh fluffy powder and it’s amazing (bare in mind this is my first ever Powder type board), floats really well and I like the stubby tail it’s fun doing wheelies I guess you’d call them through off bumps in the powder, pow butters are easy with the big nose. Carves nicely on groomers, butters on piste is kinda fun, 180 on to the big nose 180 out, stupid spins on the little tail etc. I get some vibrations under my lead foot on piste but doesn’t affect the ride for me. Ive ridden it switch on piste, I wouldn’t choose to do it for long, it’s okay, not attempted in powder, so no idea if it’s possible. 

I dont like it in heavy wet snow, nor do I like it in really chopped up snow off piste. I’ve seen next years the nose has been stiffened up, so maybe it’ll better at that.


----------



## taco tuesday

Little update. Added the Jones Flagship 162w end of last season and the 165 Billy Goat and 168 K2 Ultra Dream recently. Liking these longer boards lately.


----------



## Scalpelman

Almost picked up a billy goat. How is it. Heard good things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

sush1 said:


> Current travel quiver of 2 with newly added '19 Warpig, getting packed for Japan.
> 
> Also have a lobster halldor pro but think I'm going to sell it.


Excellent placing on the crab grabs.
I thought the graphic was a face, a really mean, red eyed something.>

TT


----------



## kriegs13

timmytard said:


> Excellent placing on the crab grabs.
> 
> I thought the graphic was a face, a really mean, red eyed something.>
> 
> 
> 
> TT




I’ve got the same layout on the funslinger x you sold me last year. Pink and green though so it doesn’t have the tough factor of this piggy. Speaking of pig...2019 already?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3nzy

Wife and I got new boards. My first ever setup and her first new gear in 15 yrs. Never Summer Infinity and Maverix. She's pairing with Ride DVAs and I picked up some Rome Vices.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA

A slight update to my quiver if three. 

I put my 2018 Nitro Quiver Squash 159 up for sale after riding it one only whilst over in Japan a few weeks ago. I'm not sure why I didn't like it, maybe it was a bit big for me but anyway it has now been replaced with the Amplid Pillowtalk. I found myself wanting to ride my twin a lot whilst in Japan and I certainly found it limits in the powder. The Amplid should give me that freestyle feeling I found myself craving in the powder.


----------



## Rogue

I finally have the quiver dialed in. 

NS Swift 152 - POWDER MACHINE, but loves packed powder groomers, trees, and going FAST, steep and DEEP
Nitro Drop 149 - full camber, carve slayer, packed pow to 6" of fresh, ice destroyer, beauty queen, 
NS Proto T2 151 - all mountain FUN machine, park player, side hit wonder, easy rider, and switch hitter








[/url]Untitled by Shred Monster[/IMG]


----------



## Triple8Sol

When I started teaching the S.O. snowboarding 5-6yrs ago, it never really occurred to me she would start building up a quiver too lol.








[/url]Untitled by triple8sol, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## heymonroe

Left to right: 

Board: 2011 Rome Agent - 157
Bindings: 2011 Burton Malavita "Feats of Strength"

Board: 2017 Capita Ultrafear - 155

Board: 2017 YES Standard - 156
Bindings: 2017 Union Atlas w/ 2012 Union Superpro Ankle Straps


----------



## mmk2245

heymonroe said:


> Left to right:
> 
> Board: 2011 Rome Agent - 157
> Bindings: 2011 Burton Malavita "Feats of Strength"
> 
> Board: 2017 Capita Ultrafear - 155
> 
> Board: 2017 YES Standard - 156
> Bindings: 2017 Union Atlas w/ 2012 Union Superpro Ankle Straps



How are you liking that Ultra Fear? How does it hold up to the YES?


----------



## heymonroe

I'll have to tell you next week, because I haven't even ridden the Ultrafear yet.


----------



## mmk2245

heymonroe said:


> I'll have to tell you next week, because I haven't even ridden the Ultrafear yet.


Yeah i have one i haven't taken out the plastic yet either and not sure if I should pop that seal or return it!


----------



## heymonroe

mmk2245 said:


> Yeah i have one i haven't taken out the plastic yet either and not sure if I should pop that seal or return it!


Yeah, I'm currently deciding on breaking the seal on this Ultrafear and also the 157 DOA that is showing up in about an hour. Gotta sell one, if not both :crying:


----------



## Nivek

With a new addition the 2018 quiver ended as:
Burton Spy Vs Spy with Vitas
Burton Kilroy Custom with Klutch's
Gnu Zoid with Flux DS
Arbor Clovis with Targas
Ride Alter Ego with Rodeos
'13 Fish with Stay Calms
'16 Niche Aether

First day on the Zoid today, man that thing is fun, I'm nervous about the Spasym.

Next year I might need a Goldmember or a K2 Overboard...


----------



## GDimac

Nivek said:


> With a new addition the 2018 quiver ended as:
> Burton Spy Vs Spy with Vitas
> Burton Kilroy Custom with Klutch's
> Gnu Zoid with Flux DS
> Arbor Clovis with Targas
> Ride Alter Ego with Rodeos
> '13 Fish with Stay Calms
> '16 Niche Aether
> 
> First day on the Zoid today, man that thing is fun, I'm nervous about the Spasym.
> 
> Next year I might need a Goldmember or a K2 Overboard...


Pic of the squadron? <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_glasses.png" border="0" alt="" title="Nerd" class="inlineimg" />

Revamping my whole quiver next winter, pretty much sold all my boards this winter to prep for it. As of now, looking to be:

54 Korua Tranny Finder (or maybe the 57)
58 Burton Custom (2019 one looks too beaut in person lol)
61 Burton Speed Date

60 Burton Deep Thinker *Wildcard option 
Finally got to ride this. Such a fun ride and does everything I love doing on hill so well, whilst not being too overbearing. Will either usurp the Speed Date ... or be a last minute addition haha.


----------



## LALUNE

Nivek said:


> With a new addition the 2018 quiver ended as:
> Burton Spy Vs Spy with Vitas
> Burton Kilroy Custom with Klutch's
> Gnu Zoid with Flux DS
> Arbor Clovis with Targas
> Ride Alter Ego with Rodeos
> '13 Fish with Stay Calms
> '16 Niche Aether
> 
> First day on the Zoid today, man that thing is fun, I'm nervous about the Spasym.
> 
> Next year I might need a Goldmember or a K2 Overboard...


How do you like the Kilroy Custom? 
I am looking at the 2019 one as the replacement my custom twin (2017) for the softer flex (not sure if that's the case) to work on more butter, jib and flat tricks, but still hope that it stiffs enough for mid size jumps and railing some turns.


----------



## Fielding

Most of my current, active quiver coming to you live and direct from the quiver closet.


----------



## Nivek

LALUNE said:


> How do you like the Kilroy Custom?
> I am looking at the 2019 one as the replacement my custom twin (2017) for the softer flex (not sure if that's the case) to work on more butter, jib and flat tricks, but still hope that it stiffs enough for mid size jumps and railing some turns.


Meh, not sure about the 2019. I haven't ridden it myself, but one of the local Burton dudes who rode this years a bunch said the new one is a good bit stiffer. Just depends on what you want I guess. From Burton maybe look at the new twin. I don't remember the name.


----------



## GDimac

Nivek said:


> Meh, not sure about the 2019. I haven't ridden it myself, but one of the local Burton dudes who rode this years a bunch said the new one is a good bit stiffer. Just depends on what you want I guess. From Burton maybe look at the new twin. I don't remember the name.


The Paramount? The green one with astronaut in the middle. A stiffer Process, essentially (which I asked the rep that wouldn't that just be the Custom? lol but he said jus it's under that).


----------



## OtterinWater

My lonely quiver of one, as the 10 year old salomon sanchez won't ever be ridden again.

Gnu Space Case with Bent Metal Transfer Bindings!


----------



## neni

Additions to the below current quiver (this girl can't resist late season sales :embarrased1









Radical Lady Lion carbon 150 split with softboot bindings - intended to be the less serious split with softboot, hopefully the not so planky as Solution in bumps n trees, but still a charger (camrock, big taper, big setback, short tail, quite narrow, snappy as hell... can't wait to try her first time tomorrow! High expectations) 

Custom made Zensnow 156 - the charge n carve groomers board

Jones Hovercraft 150 - obviously a pow board . Was big fun on the first day. Fits between Flag and Mav; maybe even replacing the Flag. She's too new to know exactly.




neni said:


> '17 Jones Solution 152 with Phantom-Dynafit - high alpine touring board in scetchy conditions
> '17 Jones Flagship 154 with Now Conda '17 - the big mountain board for hero pow days
> '18 NS Maverix 150 with Now Conda '18 - the Swiss army knife do it all all day pow and resort board
> '18 NS Proto T2 145 with Burton Escapade '15 - the play around on groomers board
> 
> :snowplow::wub::snowboard4:


----------



## ronaldo

I started a thread here asking which was better for an all mountain board between the Bataleon Evil Twin and the Salomon Assassin. Ended up with a Yes Greats. :lol:

My Wifes snowboard :
2017 Roxy Sugar 138 with Ride KS Bindings

My Jib board :
2018 K2 WWW 152 with Burton Custom Bindings

My All Mountain(and everything else) board :
2018 Yes Greats 154 with Burton Malavita Bindings


----------



## GDimac

*Newest addition to the team*

*Korua Stealth 56*

Can't wait to get her on snow in the next few days. Especially with our winter coming to an end either this week or the next :crying:.


----------



## JohnGalt

I wouldn't call it a quiver since I'll likely retire the GNU:

2005 GNU CHB
2018 Flow Drifter


----------



## Snow Hound

GDimac said:


> *Korua Stealth 56*
> 
> Can't wait to get her on snow in the next few days. Especially with our winter coming to an end either this week or the next :crying:.


Be sure to let us know how she goes, I'll be particularly interested in groomer performance.

*Edit... what size Genesis are those and is the toe ramp all the way in?


----------



## iknowuknow

2001 Burton Custom 168.5cm. oldie but goodie.


----------



## GDimac

Snow Hound said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Korua Stealth 56*
> 
> Can't wait to get her on snow in the next few days. Especially with our winter coming to an end either this week or the next <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png" border="0" alt="" title="Crying" class="inlineimg" />.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to let us know how she goes, I'll be particularly interested in groomer performance.
> 
> *Edit... what size Genesis are those and is the toe ramp all the way in?
Click to expand...

Yep, will do. Gonna be riding it for next 2-3 days straight. May get a pleasantly surprising 6-8" dusting for the next couple days so I'm pretty pumped to try it.

And they're medium GenX. Toe ramp is on 2nd last slot, prefer my strap super snug lol (size 8US boots for ref).


----------



## pow247

That 2012 Burton Nugget :snowboard4:


----------



## LALUNE

GDimac said:


> Yep, will do. Gonna be riding it for next 2-3 days straight. May get a pleasantly surprising 6-8" dusting for the next couple days so I'm pretty pumped to try it.
> 
> And they're medium GenX. Toe ramp is on 2nd last slot, prefer my strap super snug lol (size 8US boots for ref).


I have the exact pair of GenX and size 8 Ion leather, I just feel the footbed is a bit too wide for the boots though.


----------



## cloud

Saying goodbye to the season, before waxing and putting them away...

Yes Great Beauties of History 155
Forum Rat 147
Spring Break Slush Slasher 143


----------



## taco tuesday

Poloturbo said:


> Here's mine. Too bad the season is over.
> 
> Going back to mountain bike I guess. ?


Nice! Just picked up the same Slush Slasher. Rode it yesterday, it's the shortest board I've ever ridden. I was surprised by how hard I could charge and still feel stable. How do you like that Fullbag?


----------



## Poloturbo

taco tuesday said:


> Nice! Just picked up the same Slush Slasher. Rode it yesterday, it's the shortest board I've ever ridden. I was surprised by how hard I could charge and still feel stable. How do you like that Fullbag?


The Fullbag diamond blade is my favorite board right now. I would say equal to my Jasey Jay full blown metal boardercross 

Nice was wondering if I would just sell it (Slush Slasher ) as I have other powder board. Might as well try it.Not enough pow day's.


----------



## GDimac

58 Burton Dump Truck / Genesis
56 Korua Stealth / Genesis X






























*Korua Stealth*

The Stealth rides like a tank. Very stiff and plankish, best for surfy turns and going fast imo. Arguably the stiffest board I've been on, to the point that it made the CX feel like a Custom after switching with my buddy so he could try it. 

This board absolutely rails turns and can hold nice long turn with that sidecut. Just had to calibrate my setup a bit early on to get used to it, and tried the binders closer to the toe edge as per @timmytard's suggestion on another thread for super wide boards (26.9 ww w/ my 8US boots). And it actually helped a ton and has made it more fun and relatively quicker edge to edge for a board this wide. In short, a pretty fun charger board and slots in the quiver as my burly, charger deck. Can't wait to try it in the deeper stuff as well. If it were either just a touch softer and/or livelier, this would be a magical board for my style of riding. 


*Burton Dump Truck* 

Slots in as my DD currently ... and might arguably be the best and/or most fun board I've been on to date. Perfect blend of stiff & lively with a flex that feels about a 7-ish (around Flight Attendant/Kazu range) imo. Rode it in near perfect groomer snow, slush-like conditions and heavy chop and handled it all very well. This board just rips and is so much fun to carve with, either mellow or aggressively. Love the 25.6 ww, esp with my 8US boots and holds up so well when railing more aggressive/deeper carves. And this deck has a ton of pop, whether on side hits or 30 ft booter, this baby can boost. Had so much fun hot lapping the park with it.

If there was one thing I had to nitpick about it, it'd prob be to make the sidecut a little bigger to around 8 - 8.4. Which would prob make it the perfect board for me. But def don't mind it the way it already is. All in all, one heck of a ride and excited to get this in the deeper stuff next winter.


----------



## neni

Poloturbo said:


> Here's mine. Too bad the season is over.
> 
> Going back to mountain bike I guess. ?


Very nice!


----------



## DoubleA

Poloturbo said:


> Here's mine. Too bad the season is over.
> 
> Going back to mountain bike I guess. ?


Hmm that Watchtower!?
What happened to the Winterstick? ?


----------



## Jet520

2017 Capita Kazu Pro with Now Drive


----------



## redlude97

Skiboard quiver


----------



## nigeln66

redlude97 said:


> Skiboard quiver


Nice quiver redline97 I am looking at a new resort board this year for my Australian season and undecided between the Simple Pleasures and Eighty Seven I predominantly free ride with a bit of switch riding and hit medium jumps. If you had a choice which one would you choose. You have a snowboard disease like me this was my Japan quiver this year.


----------



## redlude97

nigeln66 said:


> Nice quiver redline97 I am looking at a new resort board this year for my Australian season and undecided between the Simple Pleasures and Eighty Seven I predominantly free ride with a bit of switch riding and hit medium jumps. If you had a choice which one would you choose. You have a snowboard disease like me this was my Japan quiver this year.


nice quiver as well, the 87 rides switch better and is a little bit softer than the SP, so just depends which way you want to lean. The 87 is more than capable of freeriding


----------



## nigeln66

You also have a Slush Slasher which was another consideration I just sold my Carveair and picked up a Snoplank Asym Fish to replace my Tree Hunter mainly for a carver and something very different and will probably come with me to Japan next year. So I guess I have the three boards to consider I do weigh 102kgs,6'2" tall, 13 boot, deciding between the 87 160, SP 156 and SS 151 and you have them all. Did you ride the SS groomers and how did it carve as I seen a few mixed reports however love the width.
Did the picture of my quiver come up as I can't see it on my end just a "Attached Thumbnail"


----------



## Snowdaddy

My first and only board! A First Call from Salomon with some Burton Genesis X.


----------



## redlude97

nigeln66 said:


> You also have a Slush Slasher which was another consideration I just sold my Carveair and picked up a Snoplank Asym Fish to replace my Tree Hunter mainly for a carver and something very different and will probably come with me to Japan next year. So I guess I have the three boards to consider I do weigh 102kgs,6'2" tall, 13 boot, deciding between the 87 160, SP 156 and SS 151 and you have them all. Did you ride the SS groomers and how did it carve as I seen a few mixed reports however love the width.
> Did the picture of my quiver come up as I can't see it on my end just a "Attached Thumbnail"


I rode them all on groomers, haven't been on the SP in pow yet. I'm sure you are aware but the SP is the replacement for the Carveair so I'd assume they would ride similarly with just a bit better float. So if you are missing that board get the SP, otherwise the 87 would be better to change it up. @Triple8Sol actually owns the asym fish and the SS as well and has ridden my 87 so he may have some input. He's supposed to borrow my SP this weekend or next too so he can add that to the mix. In terms of stiffness and carveability I'd rank them SP>87>SS. The SS can hold a car well but the super short tail does wash out a bit if you aren't careful with weight balance, and doesn't have the pop out of turns that a camber board has. It is also the most fun to slash around on and press as well as sidehits.


----------



## GTDad

I had 20 year absence from riding ... 
1996 oxygen Asym goofy 152
Burton free ride three strap bindings (retired)
2009 New old stock Nitro Suprateam 163 bought it last year with co2 bindings for 200cad

2016 Carveair I just bought this year that was new unused for 300 
Burton Cartel LTD 2017 bindings( has diode highbacks and straps)200$ cad from Craigslist
Favorite setup!


----------



## Craig64

Well I think it's time to call a big halt to my shopping. :computer1::chin:

'18 Burton Dump Truck 163
'18 Endeavor Archetype 162
'18 Burton Custom X 166W
'19 Burton Custom 166W

Paired up with either Genesis/Genesis X EST:smile:

My sons Boards are;

'13 Burton Vapor 155
'17 Burton Branch Manager 155
'04 Burton Custom 154

Paired up with Genesis EST/Cartel reflex:wink:


----------



## timmytard

Craig51 said:


> Well I think it's time to call a big halt to my shopping.
> 
> '18 Burton Dump Truck 163
> '18 Endeavor Archetype 162
> '18 Burton Custom X 166W
> '19 Burton Custom 166W
> 
> Paired up with either Genesis/Genesis X EST:smile:


Why the custom & the custom x in a 66w?

Not a lot of difference there I don't think? 

Yeah I know the stiffness changes the way it rides, I have a Dupraz & a D+.
Same size different stiffness. 

I don't ride the D+ as much. 


TT


----------



## Craig64

timmytard said:


> Why the custom & the custom x in a 66w?
> 
> Not a lot of difference there I don't think?
> 
> Yeah I know the stiffness changes the way it rides, I have a Dupraz & a D+.
> Same size different stiffness.
> 
> I don't ride the D+ as much.
> 
> 
> TT


I reckon there is a fair bit of difference in what that stiffness does. I've had a Custom for about a decade....., just loved the top sheet of the '19 so I grabbed it. Sold my old '15 165W at the end of last year so it only cost me a few hundred for a new board. It's a lot more playful than the CX. Will use the Custom X for those full on groomer days ie no fresh snow that we get a fair bit of in Australia.:crying:


----------



## motleybeast

So, couple of additions to the quiver. Here they all are...

Not sure what the first one is to be honest. Bought it for $50. If anyone knows, let me know. It says it was handmade in NZ and has got Ribcage Rambler on the top sheet. Has got some serious camber on it. 
‘15 - Custom Flying V 154
‘17 - Apo ?? 157
‘17 - Rossignol Mag One 159
‘19 - Custom Camber 154W


----------



## Snow Hound

motleybeast said:


> ‘17 - Apo ?? 157


https://youtu.be/2K2oOi4rBcY


----------



## mmk2245

motleybeast said:


> So, couple of additions to the quiver. Here they all are...
> 
> Not sure what the first one is to be honest. Bought it for $50. If anyone knows, let me know. It says it was handmade in NZ and has got Ribcage Rambler on the top sheet. Has got some serious camber on it.
> ‘15 - Custom Flying V 154
> ‘17 - Apo ?? 157
> ‘17 - Rossignol Mag One 159
> ‘19 - Custom Camber 154W


Thoughts on the One Mag? Hows the new Custom?


----------



## GDimac

mmk2245 said:


> Hows the new Custom?


Specs wise it's the exact same as this year's, just with new graphic. Beauty board regardless though.


----------



## sush1

Added a new one to the current quiver. Not really sure why but still pumped to ride it. The graphic looks way nicer IMO in real life rather than photos especially with my shitty apartment lighting. 

Got the 59 though I think it might be a bit long/wide, I think I'll enjoy having a bit more stability though.


----------



## motleybeast

Snow Hound said:


> https://youtu.be/2K2oOi4rBcY


Thanks for that. Although, mine isn't the camber version, its a rocker. Nice board though. I've only ridden it for one day at the end of last season and it was awesome just for messing around on. I don't think I've done so many little jumps and side hits in one day. Its a really playful board.



mmk2245 said:


> Thoughts on the One Mag? Hows the new Custom?


With the Mag One, I've been on boards that are quicker edge to edge, and the top sheet gets chips and scratches really easily. And I struggle sometimes with the magnatraction I think. I did buy too big for me though. It is a good board, its really stable and fast, you hardly get any chatter. It went really well in the deep Japan powder. You can really get some good carves going on it as well.

And I haven't been on the Custom yet. Will let you know on opening day at the end of July. Cant wait!!


----------



## timmytard

There's my new short fat. 
K2 double WIDE 155, no idea on the year? 
Gotta be 10 years old at least? 


TT


----------



## timmytard

wrathfuldeity said:


> da quiv...might add a rc or bpro if found for cheap
> 
> charlie slasher 164
> option northshore 162
> billygoat split 159
> option trinity 158
> option kstarr 155


Just out of curiosity, why don't you have that North Shore any more?
There's one local to me on craigslist, I was gonna send you the link just encase you wanted it?

Looks like you already had one though?
It's the exact same one to, unless they made a 60 & a 62 which seems to close of a size to do 2 seperate boards?
Buddy probably has the size listed wrong?


TT


----------



## fullvermonty

Found some excellent sales so I picked up two new decks:

2018 Burton Dump Truck, 154, powder-specific board
2018 Dinosaurs Will Die Fredrik Perry Pro, 151, for the park

Those plus my daily driver (Gnu B-Pro) I think will make a nice three-board quiver. The only unscratched itch now is for a splitboard. I mostly ride in Vermont, there's not enough backcountry riding here to justify the cost of a split rig... and yet, I aspire...


----------



## sush1

Ready to go. Pretty weird looking deck but I think in person it's sick.


----------



## akcom

nigeln66 said:


> Nice quiver redline97 I am looking at a new resort board this year for my Australian season and undecided between the Simple Pleasures and Eighty Seven I predominantly free ride with a bit of switch riding and hit medium jumps. If you had a choice which one would you choose. You have a snowboard disease like me this was my Japan quiver this year.


That's a beautiful quiver! Can you tell me, what are the two on the far left and the one on the far right?


----------



## Trabi75

My son got that lil never summer a few weeks ago. I wasn't going to buy anything this year, but yesterday when he asked if I'd make a hanger for his board, I decided I desperately want something else. I shouldn't be jealous of a 6 year old, but I think I might be too old to not get a new board, if that makes sense. That and having to work ot on labor day, how can I not. 










Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redline

Burton Supermodel 173/CXT CST? bindings (I don't remember the bindings name off the top of my head)

Lib TRS 167/ Burton Cartels
Jones Flagship 172/ Burton Diodes
Burton Custom Camber 169/ Burton Genesis X

I like big boards.


----------



## Martyc

Jones Ultracraft 160, Libtech Box Knife 157, 
NS Swift 160 and Rome Shank 153


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Martyc said:


> Jones Ultracraft 160, Libtech Box Knife 157,
> NS Swift 160 and Rome Shank 153
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Swift 62 I believe. >


TT


----------



## Martyc

timmytard said:


> Swift 62 I believe. >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT




I didn’t check dammit! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Petit

KIRKRIDER, I see that you have a Doppelganger listed in your collection. I've just purchased a 2017/18 for this season. I've had a difficult time finding skins that fit correctly due to the non-standard shape of the tip and tail. I tried a pair of G3 skins, but the clips didn't sit quite right so I returned them. Upon a suggestion from a Nitro team rider, I'd purchased a set of Voile Hyper Glide skins. They are lightweight and the construction is bomber. The wire bale-over tip clip works perfectly, but the aluminum tail clips provided in no way fit the tail. Due to the shape, it will just slide off to either side when pressure is applied. I've written both Nitro and Voile and have gotten no response (crickets). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MJP

Proto TT and my West. Never ridden the West and even have a new 25 sitting in the closet. Trying to decide if I should consolidate as I only ride about 10 times a year living in Texas. Also, not a park rat or switch rider, but like how the TT rides.


----------



## caboholic

timmytard said:


> There's my new short fat.
> K2 double WIDE 155, no idea on the year?
> Gotta be 15-20 years old at least?
> 
> 
> TT


:dropjaw:

That's your quivver?! I'm in awe. I think the only other place I've seen more boards in one place is a snowboard shop. Talk about a board archive...


----------



## caboholic

Left to right (excluding kid boards):
Burton Dominant
Live2Ride Summit Natural 157
Gnu Eco Impossible 160
LibTech Hot Knife 159
Yes Optimistic 157
Arbor Iguchi Pro camber split 162









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211

caboholic said:


> :dropjaw:
> 
> That's your quivver?! I'm in awe. I think the only other place I've seen more boards in one place is a snowboard shop. Talk about a board archive...


Uhm, yeah!! TT is our resident board_ whore-der!!_ (...did I spell that correctly?)  :lol:


----------



## caboholic

It’s one thing to hear it, another to see it.. :lol:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

caboholic said:


> It’s one thing to hear it, another to see it.. :lol:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's probably not even half of em:embarrased1:

And I ride most of em.

Most boards ride pretty much the same.

Profile, size & stiffness change the ride a bit.

Boards haven't changed that much in the past 20 years, unless it really unique.

But a well made, high end board from 15 years ago, still crushes an average board from this year.

It just takes a little research to figure out which ones those are.

I'm bringing a Palmer Titanium Channel from 2004? 2005? With Ride SPI's
Which I've owned 3 previous ones 
And is one of the fastest fucking boards EVER made.

In the Pepsi challenge
Against a Never Summer RipSaw-X with Ride Cappo's
Which is the board I've personally gone the fastest I've ever been on & felt the most comfortable doing it on.

Tomorrow at Whistler.
No new snow & perfectly smooth groomers.

Should be able to get about 100 runs in before noon haha.

Gotta remember to wear ear plugs, so my eardrums don't explode when I crack that sound barrier haha.


TT


----------



## MJP

Here's what I got...


----------



## Oldman

MJP said:


> Here's what I got...


You do know that there are other manufacturers.................

Clearly you are not aware of the fact that variety is the spice of life.

:wink:


----------



## MJP

Oldman said:


> You do know that there are other manufacturers.................
> 
> Clearly you are not aware of the fact that variety is the spice of life.
> 
> :wink:


Ha, yep! Used to ride Lib only, but after switching to NS I’ve never looked back! Yes greats is intriguing, but think I’m good for now...


----------



## JDA

K2 Manifest 159
Springbreak Twin 154
Amplid Pillowtalk 156
Burton Skipjack Surf 148

The K2 arrived today and it will be my high speed board, there are not a lot of reviews so I hope its good. I will probably take it to Japan as my 2nd board if I like it.
Springbreak is my park board but its fun anywhere on the mountain.
The Pillowtalk is a keeper! I took it to Japan this year and it really surprised me how well it rides both in and out of the powder. Great float and it digs trenches!
The skipjack is just plain fun whether its deep pow tree riding in Japan or Aussie spring slush, always have a good time on it.


----------



## poser

Ride Warpig 158 
Ride Helix 159W 
Jones Stormchaser 160 
Venture Storm split 181 
Venture Storm 171


----------



## JDA

Two new boards for the quiver, K2 simple pleasures 151 and the Arbor Terrapin 145


----------



## Manicmouse

@JDA I like your wall mounting system :grin:


----------



## JDA

Manicmouse said:


> @JDA I like your wall mounting system :grin:


Thanks, they are just rubber door stops screwed into timber. Cheap and easy!


----------



## Craig64

JDA said:


> Manicmouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JDA I like your wall mounting system <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, they are just rubber door stops screwed into timber. Cheap and easy!
Click to expand...

Aussie ingenuity


----------



## Manicmouse

I'm using door knobs and piping. Kiwi ingenuity >

Possibly upgrading to a bigger house and I might go to the vertical look you have going there JDA


----------



## Snow Hound

JDA said:


> Two new boards for the quiver, K2 simple pleasures 151 and the Arbor Terrapin 145


Really tempted by the SP, it would likely be main board, replacing my beloved PYL. Really want to try a shorty but don't want to lose the ability to charge. Everything I read makes me believe it's up to the job?


----------



## JDA

Snow Hound said:


> Really tempted by the SP, it would likely be main board, replacing my beloved PYL. Really want to try a shorty but don't want to lose the ability to charge. Everything I read makes me believe it's up to the job?


Yeah I have been wanting one since they came out, I only got it last week so I can't comment on how it rides. My first snow trip for our season will be in the next few weeks, all I can say is that it feels reasonable stiff toward the tail and it is noticeably very light when you pick it up, it has the same sidecut as one of my other boards but with more taper, on paper it should be a lot of fun to ride!


----------



## JDA

I did a quick one day snow trip yesterday and took the K2 Simple Pleasures. I'm really happy with the board, its a keeper for sure! turn initiation was surprisingly easy given its width, very quick edge to edge, short carves or long carves are no problem, its probably the most locked in feeling I have ever had from any of my boards.


----------



## Canuck

Just added the nitro fusion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sush1

Canuck said:


> Just added the nitro fusion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be interested to hear how the nitro teams ride.


----------



## Canuck

sush1 said:


> Be interested to hear how the nitro teams ride.




I bought them mid season to give them a try. I was going to give Union a try again with a pair of the strata’s. But the guys at my local shop highly recommended them so I figured what the hell. 

They are a great pair of bindings at that price point. They are fairly responsive super damp and comfy and by far the best toe strap around. So good I bought another set and put them on my Now Pilots. 
I really liked them on the United Shapes and will be interested to see how the pair up with the fusion in the fall. 

I would give them an 8/10 overall how I like them. If they had a wider ankle strap or one you could flip to get more support like the pilots I would give them a 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcv1

As of June 2019:


----------



## pcv1

Bummer! Can't get the image to "stay". Worked when I previewed the post.


----------



## Manicmouse

Your image link gives a 401 error, permissions I bet.

Error (401)
It seems you don't belong here! Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home.

https://previews.dropbox.com/p/thum...B2SjOtdwa_/p.jpeg?fv_content=true&size_mode=5


----------



## pcv1

Trying again...


----------



## sush1

What are those bindings on the opti / sp? Something stiff from union?


----------



## pcv1

sush1 said:


> What are those bindings on the opti / sp? Something stiff from union?


It's Union Ultra FC on the Opti and Union FC on the SP. Same binding only different year models (Ultra FC 17/18 and FC 18/19). Both same specs: 10/10 baseplate stiffness and 9/10 highback stiffness.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

pcv1 said:


> Trying again...


So sick. Can you go into a little detail in how you choose which board you're going to pull every day? I'm torn between picking up a Simple Pleasures or a Woodcarver. I would love to get your opinion on them both. That might be the most carvy quiver ever.


----------



## JDA

Added a 158 Endeavor Archetype to the quiver.


----------



## Craig64

JDA said:


> Added a 158 Endeavor Archetype to the quiver.


When you grabbed the Archetype of HR did they sting you with GST as well.


----------



## JDA

Craig51 said:


> When you grabbed the Archetype of HR did they sting you with GST as well.


No. I have previously bought a fair bit of skateboard stuff off them too and never paid GST.


----------



## The_Stigs

Stoked because today I added this to my meager collection.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

The_Stigs said:


> Stoked because today I added this to my meager collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Hey man I like your compact setup! [I need to come up with something similar, given that space is at a premium at my house, and my shit is divided between snowboard bags, boot bags and tool boxes]. 

Have you ridden the Orca before? How did you find it when it came to groomers / carving etc? Got a snapshot review?


----------



## dannyboy617

-16/17 162cm Capita BSOD with 390 Bosses (have Targa ankle straps on them)

-18/19 159cm Rome Mod with Targas

Pretty happy with my quiver. 

I have heard from people that they thought that the 16/17 BSOD was super soft. I weigh 175 lbs, so the 162cm has a medium flex for me. Super light board (lighter than the Mod for sure). I'll ride this board when there is fresh snow. Have the stance set back a bit. I managed to pick this board up from evo for $240 because it was as the worst possible used condition. Turns out the board was in the plastic wrap, never ridden but it had sustained some damage during shipping. There is a minor base bulge on the tip of the nose from an impacted edge. Sealed it up with epoxy and haven't had any issues with it.

The Mod is a warranty replacement. Originally had the 16/17 Mod (in 162cm, which I also bought from evo for $330). The top sheet began to delaminate from that board so I sent it in for a replacement and asked for a 159cm which is a much better size for me in this board. Unfortunately the replacement's top sheet has also delaminated, but this time it was definitely my fault that it did. I decided to not warranty it and attempt a repair on my own. Hopefully the repair holds up, because I really like this board. Great pop for jumps, side hits, and getting onto rails. Love carving with it and springing from edge to edge.


----------



## Jabba

Here's a few of mine 

151 Ride warpig 
153 capita Mike rav 
155 capita scott Steven's 
155 nitro good times 

Enjoy









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 165586

160 Prior Khyber split
155 DC HR House of Powder
156 Burton Hometown Hero


----------



## Donutz

Really like that Prior...


----------



## kieloa

This is all I need.


----------



## Scalpelman

kieloa said:


> View attachment 151042
> 
> Rome PD MT 157
> Rossignol Sushi 145
> 
> This is all I need.


Pow and more pow? I’m jealous.


----------



## juhyou

Basically , these have got most powder days covered id think..

2016 158 volkl selecta
2017 159 dupraz d1
2007 160 burton fish
2007 161 salomon fastback
2997 161 burton Johan
2017 163 libtech climax
2017 163 nitro nuat polar.
2015 163 ogasaka hawk SW
2016 163 ogasaka ibis
2012 167 volkl selecta
2009 167 vector glide genius
2003 167 salomon fastback
2011 167 dupraz d1 wave
2016 171 field earth SW
2016 173 ogasaka eagle SW
2012 175 volkl selecta
2006 181 nitro sabre"powder shark"
2008 181 powder gun Swift .Silent .Deep .
2014 181 winterstick SW
2010 183 dupraz d1 wave

adding a 2020 nidecker ultralight 164 or 168w ( not sure yet. )
maybe a karua shapes 164pencil + or dupraz 167 di carbon this season.

feel the need to spend a bit more time with morning powder on groomer carving tools , or side country with a few cms of fresh these days than walking out the back. . alas time gets us all.

A small addiction to turning one may say................ ?


----------



## Rip154

Love the fact that you went 1000 years into the future to pick up a board, and that snowboarding was still around. Didn't think it would take so long for Burton to reissue a Johan board tho.


----------



## juhyou

ha... yea .good point , time portal.
lets fix that date.up.


----------



## juhyou

juhyou said:


> Basically , these have got most powder days covered id think..
> 
> 2016 158 volkl selecta
> 2017 159 dupraz d1
> 2007 160 burton fish
> 2007 161 salomon fastback
> 2997 161 burton Johan(1997 maybe?)
> 2017 163 libtech climax
> 2017 163 nitro nuat polar.
> 2015 163 ogasaka hawk SW
> 2016 163 ogasaka ibis
> 2012 167 volkl selecta
> 2009 167 vector glide genius
> 2003 167 salomon fastback
> 2011 167 dupraz d1 wave
> 2016 171 field earth SW
> 2016 173 ogasaka eagle SW
> 2012 175 volkl selecta
> 2006 181 nitro sabre"powder shark"
> 2008 181 powder gun Swift .Silent .Deep .
> 2014 181 winterstick SW
> 2010 183 dupraz d1 wave
> 
> adding a 2020 nidecker ultralight 164 or 168w ( not sure yet. )
> maybe a karua shapes 164pencil + or dupraz 167 di carbon this season.
> 
> feel the need to spend a bit more time with morning powder on groomer carving tools , or side country with a few cms of fresh these days than walking out the back. . alas time gets us all.
> 
> A small addiction to turning one may say................ ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Sims Tom Sims 158
Nitro Team 159
Gnu SPAM 157















Gnu Spam 158
Sims Tom Sims 158


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Sims Tom Sims 158
> Nitro Team 159
> Gnu SPAM 157
> View attachment 151200
> View attachment 151201
> 
> Gnu Spam 158
> Sims Tom Sims 158


Have you ridden the Tom sims yet?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Scalpelman no  getting my first turns on Friday but likely on the Nitro.


----------



## JDA

This is my quiver for Japan next year, hoping for lots of pow!










Taking my Now pilots and Burton Base X EST with me too.


----------



## kieloa

That Terrapin looks so good and i bet it's great in pow!


----------



## JDA

kieloa said:


> That Terrapin looks so good and i bet it's great in pow!


I hope so, I bought it back in May and have not been on it yet. There are not many reviews either.


----------



## onitsukatiger

From left to right: 
17/18 US Deep Reach 159
13/14 Jones MT 160
16/17 Furberg Freeride 168

Not pictured: 
16/17 Furberg Freeride split 168


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Same boards a tad different set up...atomic backland AT boots
Amplid Creamer 163, diy split with phantoms
Gnu Bpro 155 c2btx with Sparks Dyno DH
Charlie Slasher 164
Option NorthShore 162 old school cambered shovel nose pintale..still need to mount AT pucks
Plan on getting the pup to do some tours.


----------



## timmytard

This was more of a test to see if the pic would post.
So far it looks like it's working.
All right


TT


----------



## Scalpelman

TT you should open a used board shop.


----------



## ridethecliche

Ferreal


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Scalpelman said:


> TT you should open a used board shop.





ridethecliche said:


> Ferreal


@timmytard 
Furreals, TT does have a used board shop. I've seen it and touched some boards in his trunk...lol...its pretty handy. Last year did a quick trip across the line and got a couple of alpine race boards and a set of plates. TT gets some shit around here but he's straight up, we gotten a few boards flow'n both ways over the years.


----------



## timmytard

wrathfuldeity said:


> @timmytard
> Furreals, TT does have a used board shop. I've seen it and touched some boards in his trunk...lol...its pretty handy. Last year did a quick trip across the line and got a couple of alpine race boards and a set of plates. TT gets some shit around here but he's straight up, we gotten a few boards flow'n both ways over the years.


And Wrath has helped me scoop some sought after classics.
Thanks buddy
I just wish I could go down there & slay some Baker pow with ya

My all time best day ever, that stood for more than 20 years, was @ Baker
It's so good


TT


----------



## ridethecliche

Wait... where in canada are you? BC or Quebec?


----------



## timmytard

ridethecliche said:


> Wait... where in canada are you? BC or Quebec?


I live in Maple ridge, not Vancouver.
And since you wrote Vancouver/lower mainland in one of your posts or messages I have a feeling you're outside of Vancouver as well.
Correct?


TT


----------



## timmytard

ridethecliche said:


> Wait... where in canada are you? BC or Quebec?


Sorry got you & the moth man mixed up


TT


----------



## ridethecliche

Hah, that explains it!


----------



## Snowdaddy

Korua Shapes Pencil + 164
Nitro Banker 159
Salomon First Call 162


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the Banker!


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the Banker!


I'll try it out this weekend.


----------



## Yeahti87

I see you’ve scored that Banker  ?


----------



## Old-Boarder

Thought you guys would get a laugh out of some of these. Disclaimer These were all my boards but I only currently only have the two GNU's.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I have a pair of Flux XF that I aim to put on the Banker


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Old-Boarder said:


> Thought you guys would get a laugh out of some of these. Disclaimer These were all my boards but I only currently only have the two GNU's.
> View attachment 151369
> View attachment 151370
> View attachment 151371
> View attachment 151372
> View attachment 151374


Sweet, last year picked up 2 alpine boards and a set of Raichle X Bone plates from TT, tried riding the bigger stiffer one. But could not figure out how to ride the narrow ++ stance and gave up and rode it duck...ehmm did ok but needs a lot of work. So how does a person get a handle on riding ++?


----------



## Old-Boarder

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sweet, last year picked up 2 alpine boards and a set of Raichle X Bone plates from TT, tried riding the bigger stiffer one. But could not figure out how to ride the narrow ++ stance and gave up and rode it duck...ehmm did ok but needs a lot of work. So how does a person get a handle on riding ++?


There's two different ways to ride those boards; 1. straight ahead, tucking in and charging a straight line down with occasional slight S turns or edge to edge to check your speed. Also big, loopy S curves. This style is the way I used the board. 2. Carving. Wow the guys that do this and do this well it's so impressive and the speed they get and the g's they pull into turns is awesome. There's a large group of older guys at Schweitzer in Idaho that are really good Carver's.
a friend of mine kept trying to give me lessons and motivate me to work on that and I just didn't have any interest I just wanted to board the way I always boarded only using that kind of board. 

To answer your question it's actually really simple for an experienced border. The only tips I can offer is to keep your shoulders parallel to the downhill not facing off to the right or left like we do with soft boot riding. So if ur regular foot u keep working to keep that right shoulder pulled forward so it's not behind u. Next tuck ur rear knee into the back of ur forward knee. Keep body straight, bend at the knees and go. From there, just do what u already know to turn. When I started my ankles hurt from being twisted forward. Eventually I got used to it.


----------



## unsuspected

You know that is not mandatory to have a leash in Sweden now


----------



## unsuspected

Snowdaddy said:


> Korua Shapes Pencil + 164
> Nitro Banker 159
> Salomon First Call 162


You know that is not mandatory to have a leash in Sweden now


----------



## Snowdaddy

unsuspected said:


> You know that is not mandatory to have a leash in Sweden now


For real???

Edit : not according to the rules I just read at a resort website.


----------



## smellysell

Wait, people use leashes? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Old-Boarder said:


> There's two different ways to ride those boards; 1. straight ahead, tucking in and charging a straight line down with occasional slight S turns or edge to edge to check your speed. Also big, loopy S curves. This style is the way I used the board. 2. Carving. Wow the guys that do this and do this well it's so impressive and the speed they get and the g's they pull into turns is awesome. There's a large group of older guys at Schweitzer in Idaho that are really good Carver's.
> a friend of mine kept trying to give me lessons and motivate me to work on that and I just didn't have any interest I just wanted to board the way I always boarded only using that kind of board.
> 
> To answer your question it's actually really simple for an experienced border. The only tips I can offer is to keep your shoulders parallel to the downhill not facing off to the right or left like we do with soft boot riding. So if ur regular foot u keep working to keep that right shoulder pulled forward so it's not behind u. Next tuck ur rear knee into the back of ur forward knee. Keep body straight, bend at the knees and go. From there, just do what u already know to turn. When I started my ankles hurt from being twisted forward. Eventually I got used to it.


So you in Schweitzer?
So just to clarify, "shoulders parallel to the downhill," does this mean your shoulders are open and transverse/perpendicular of the fall line and basically facing downhill like skiers...or do you mean that the shoulders are closed and parallel to the slope/fall line? The main reason for picking up some alpine boards is to learn how to keep up with some skier buds who want me to go up to Blackcomb. They will put in 70-80k of vert on a midweek a day. There is no way to keep up on a regular board. So guess I got to also learn to TUCK.


----------



## timmytard

wrathfuldeity said:


> So you in Schweitzer?
> So just to clarify, "shoulders parallel to the downhill," does this mean your shoulders are open and transverse/perpendicular of the fall line and basically facing downhill like skiers...or do you mean that the shoulders are closed and parallel to the slope/fall line? The main reason for picking up some alpine boards is to learn how to keep up with some skier buds who want me to go up to Blackcomb. They will put in 70-80k of vert on a midweek a day. There is no way to keep up on a regular board. So guess I got to also learn to TUCK.


Yeah but take into consideration, the runs are loooong super smooth with very few hairpins.
You can pump out the vertical feet.
70k-80k at Baker is not the same as 70k-80k @ Whistler.
You can do this wrath.
Go do it.

TT


----------



## Rip154

smellysell said:


> Wait, people use leashes?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Scandinavian ski federation didn't get the memo..


----------



## Kijima




----------



## Old-Boarder

wrathfuldeity said:


> So you in Schweitzer?
> So just to clarify, "shoulders parallel to the downhill," does this mean your shoulders are open and transverse/perpendicular of the fall line and basically facing downhill like skiers...or do you mean that the shoulders are closed and parallel to the slope/fall line? The main reason for picking up some alpine boards is to learn how to keep up with some skier buds who want me to go up to Blackcomb. They will put in 70-80k of vert on a midweek a day. There is no way to keep up on a regular board. So guess I got to also learn to TUCK.


Yes you should have your shoulders perp to fall line and like a skier. Trying to keep with guys could lead to going faster than your really comfortable with. I have an app that measures my speed and I often push just a bit faster than I'm comfortable with to score a faster time. At the same time I know that's not a good idea. Be careful and bail if need be

I lived up there near Schweitzer for a few years but now I just visit because I have a rental house there. What an awesome 3,000 acre resort above a huge lake, set in a beautiful town, Sandpoint. I have an Ikon pass and it's not on the pass or I'd go there more. They have an Alpine event every year around Jan or Feb. That event and Aspen are the two big Alpine boarding events in this country.


----------



## unsuspected

Snowdaddy said:


> For real???
> Edit : not according to the rules I just read at a resort website.


Read SLAO rules instead of some resorts.


Rip154 said:


> Scandinavian ski federation didn't get the memo..


Well they did. Has not been mandatory for years.


----------



## Snowdaddy

unsuspected said:


> Read SLAO rules instead of some resorts.
> 
> Well they did. Has not been mandatory for years.


Yes, but does that really matter if the resort says you need to have one? Even if it's in SLAO?


----------



## Seppuccu

Snowdaddy said:


> Yes, but does that really matter if the resort says you need to have one? Even if it's in SLAO?


Är jag också intresserad av. Hej unsuspected!


----------



## Snowdaddy

I've been told by staff that I need to wear a leash on the chairlift and I don't really feel like having an argument in the lift line. First day I had my leash I stepped on it and broke the buckle, so I taped it up and it at least looks like it's functional. Sometimes I use it to tow my board when I handle my kids... haha.


----------



## Yeahti87

The new quiver 2020, these I’m gonna test for sure 

Leaving today to the Alps for a week, taking Merc and Arche (2 boards only), so stoked!

Boards: Optimistic 154, Archetype 160W, Mercury 157, the Greats 156, Kazu 157
Bindings: Falcor and Katana


----------



## Seppuccu

Yeahti87 said:


> The new quiver 2020, these I’m gonna test for sure
> 
> Leaving today to the Alps for a week, taking Merc and Arche (2 boards only), so stoked!
> 
> Boards: Optimistic 154, Archetype 160W, Mercury 157, the Greats 156, Kazu 157
> Bindings: Falcor and Katana


Looks solid. Also looks like someone's been listening a whole lot to the Angry Snowboarder.


----------



## Phedder

Yeahti87 said:


> The new quiver 2020, these I’m gonna test for sure
> 
> Leaving today to the Alps for a week, taking Merc and Arche (2 boards only), so stoked!
> 
> Boards: Optimistic 154, Archetype 160W, Mercury 157, the Greats 156, Kazu 157
> Bindings: Falcor and Katana
> View attachment 151425


Push those bindings on the Arch more toeside. By a lot.


----------



## Yeahti87

Phedder said:


> Push those bindings on the Arch more toeside. By a lot.


These are Falcors M and Arche 160W. Might be hard to push it more forward as the boot is centered in that set-up but I will try to push the heelcup 1 step to the toeside. Thanks for the tip - got 160W as I‘ve seen you posting about Euro boot out on your 9,5 and 162. I’ve actually bought a 162 too to check it and sold it right away. It was too narrow at the backfoot, narrower than my Kazu 157 and just a hair wider than the PYL 159 which is very narrow with the taper and the underbite. I have also these Katanas XL that should work otherwise.


----------



## htfu

my new boards in the quiver, all 2020 models:
the one 160w
magic carpet 159
surfer 159








boards not shown:
2011 bataleon the jam 164 (retired)
2013 bataleon riot 159w (retired)
2015 douk asbo? 153/156? (given to a friend)
2016 bataleon magic carpet 156 (lent to various friends who got sick of hire boards)
2017 bataleon magic carpet 159 (semi-retired, rock board)

can't wait to try the surfer in japan next year. looking forward to giving the one a whirl in utah later next year too


----------



## unsuspected

No you don't have to have one. Had a friend who argued with his local hill about it and won. So saving all the leashes form old boards that I buy to give him as a gift. 
I haven't used one for years.
Sorry for OT.


----------



## Snowdaddy

unsuspected said:


> No you don't have to have one. Had a friend who argued with his local hill about it and won. So saving all the leashes form old boards that I buy to give him as a gift.
> I haven't used one for years.
> Sorry for OT.


You're right. At least this this weekend no one stopped me when I didn't wear one.


----------



## Kijima

Kijima Snowboards Taiyaki tail


http://imgur.com/a/KUEdvoG


----------



## Kijima

Kijima Snowboards Taiyaki 142


http://imgur.com/a/ZvnErP7


----------



## Kijima

Kijima Snowboards Taiyaki 142, 12m radius, 297mm waist


http://imgur.com/a/cmoJa0U


----------



## ridethecliche

Woah


----------



## Jkb818

Kijima said:


> Kijima Snowboards Taiyaki 142
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZvnErP7


SIIIIICK


----------



## Myoko

That 142cm is a short and very fat little board. Looks even wider than my Rosi Sushi? I'm going to give you an opportunity here Kijima, can you lay down carves on those boards?


----------



## neni

This year's quiver .


Radical Lady Lion carbon 150 split (often in use)
Jones Flagship 154 - rarely used these days. I keep it for trips
Custom made trad camber 156 - for groomer charging in mornings
NS Lady West 156 - main deck for pow hunting, bootpacking, chopped up afternoons
NS Maverix 150 - hmmm... since I got the LW, Mav is hardly used anymore, actually


----------



## Seppuccu

My quiver this season:









Left to right:
*2016 Burton Throwback 130* - golf course board
*2018 K2 Eighty Seven 155 w/ 2018 Burton Cartels* - party board
*2016 Nitro Team Exposure Gullwing 162 w/ 2015 Nitro Phantoms* - all-mtn board
*2005ish F2 Hawk 161 w/ shitty F2 bindings* (will have to go) - latest addition. Fully cambered. Carving board? We'll see.
*2014 Jones Hovercraft 160* - pow board

In front:
*2020 Burton Photon BOA Wide* - my most important piece of equipment

Bonus: full family quiver









To the left: my wife's 2005 Head Glam 145 (never used under sharp conditions)
To the right: my daughter's 2020 Burton Riglet 90 (recently tried out on carpet)
Not in photo: my wife's skis, that she actually uses


----------



## MJP

Not the whole quiver, just latest addition


----------



## woodhouse

17-18 terrain wrecker and 18-19 party platter
will be riding the party platter for the first time this upcoming week, first time on a volume shifted board, super pumped!


----------



## Snow Hound

woodhouse said:


> 17-18 terrain wrecker and 18-19 party platter
> will be riding the party platter for the first time this upcoming week, first time on a volume shifted board, super pumped!
> View attachment 151900


Yes! Like you I've avoided fattys up until now. Can't wait to ride one. Apparently they're a lot of fun!


----------



## timmytard

Snow Hound said:


> Yes! Like you I've avoided fattys up until now. Can't wait to ride one. Apparently they're a lot of fun!


They are pretty fun, they try a lot harder.
Just don't let your friends see her.
You'll never hear the end of it


TT


----------



## Jkb818

My squad...
Burton Throwback
Endeavor Archetype
Burton Skeleton Key
Jones Hovercraft Split


----------



## zc1

Three of the more aggressive boards in the quiver (Ultra Mtn Twin, Mercury, XV and Aviator are missing). 

I just picked up the Optimistic after watching it for the past couple of seasons. The One Hitter isn't aggressive by nature, but because I sized up to the 156 rather than the 152 it's stiffer under my feet than it was designed to be. I wasn't initially very impressed with the Optimistic, but then I reminded myself that it's a 151 and that put it all into perspective. It's a great board and I can see how it could work as a great one-board quiver. Today was only icy groomer laps, unfortunately.


----------



## Yeahti87

zc1 said:


> Three of the more aggressive boards in the quiver (Ultra Mtn Twin, Mercury, XV and Aviator are missing).
> 
> I just picked up the Optimistic after watching it for the past couple of seasons. The One Hitter isn't aggressive by nature, but because I sized up to the 156 rather than the 152 it's stiffer under my feet than it was designed to be. I wasn't initially very impressed with the Optimistic, but then I reminded myself that it's a 151 and that put it all into perspective. It's a great board and I can see how it could work as a great one-board quiver. Today was only icy groomer laps, unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 151925


I have the impression that the Optimistic (sized down properly) feels less aggressive than the Mercury.

Do you also feel like a little bigger sidecut radius would make it even better?

And this picture makes me want to try some NOW bindings asap...
Unless you work for NOW and get them for free lol


----------



## smellysell

Rough day yesterday...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

smellysell said:


> Rough day yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


?


----------



## smellysell

Jkb818 said:


> [emoji51]


Going to be busting out the ptex and soldering iron tonight. Would wait because this will not be the last of the abuse this season, but not surprisingly, it was a nightmare trying to get anywhere on car tracks. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154

Was there anything left of the rocks you hit?


----------



## smellysell

Rip154 said:


> Was there anything left of the rocks you hit?


Oh yeah, plenty more for next time...

Serially though, the base on this doesn't handle abuse anything like my old Gnu 11up does. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lukasls

kieloa said:


> Rome PD MT 157
> Rossignol Sushi 145
> 
> This is all I need.


How is that Sushi working for You? I was after powder hull 420 but that one looks also pretty neat!


----------



## F1EA

smellysell said:


> Rough day yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Warranty should cover that....


----------



## zc1

Yeahti87 said:


> I have the impression that the Optimistic (sized down properly) feels less aggressive than the Mercury.
> 
> Do you also feel like a little bigger sidecut radius would make it even better?
> 
> And this picture makes me want to try some NOW bindings asap...
> Unless you work for NOW and get them for free lol


I agree with you on the Optimistic vs Mercury. I rode them back-to-back this evening (151 Optimistic vs 155 Mercury vs 156 One Hitter).

The Optimistic is definitely not 9/10 stiffness relative to boards from other brands. Maybe within the brand the rating is accurate but at this point it's the only Yes board that I've ridden so I don't know. The base is outstanding...fastest I've ridden in a while.

I didn't find myself wanting a larger sidecut radius on the Optimistic. I think they found a sweet spot where it is stable when it needs to be but simultaneously quick/nimble when it needs to be. It feels like it would be a perfect companion in the trees/moguls, but has the specs to also float well in the deep and obviously does great on the chopped up icy late day groomers that I had today and yesterday. I can definitely see the appeal as a "one-board for everything."

Purely for the conditions the last couple of days I found both the Mercury and One Hitter to be better carvers and the Optimistic to be the most playful. I feel like a 152 One Hitter (the 'proper' size for my weight) might be closer to the character of the Optimistic, but I expect that the 152 One Hitter would be slightly softer and lose the edge (literally) that the 156 One Hitter has over the 151 Optimistic.

I'm going to take the Optimistic out again tomorrow, but with Now Pilots instead of Drives. It's definitely not stiff enough to require Drives, IMO. FWIW I run Drives on the One Hitter and Pilots on the Mercury.

As far as the Now bindings are concerned, I really like them. I've tried a lot of different bindings over the years and settled on Now Pilots, Now Drives and Salomon Quantums. That's currently all that I ride. Their fit and responsiveness just work for how I like to ride.


----------



## smellysell

F1EA said:


> Warranty should cover that....


[emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]

It's good to go for another round now. Probably due for a base grind instead of my basement black magic at the end of the season. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> Rough day yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


SS..., you do know that it's a pretty good idea to wait till there is a little snow on the ground before you start riding???


----------



## smellysell

Craig51 said:


> SS..., you do know that it's a pretty good idea to wait till there is a little snow on the ground before you start riding???


There was a lot of snow... in some places... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kieloa

.


----------



## lukasls

kieloa said:


> PDMT


Sounds like a lot of fun! What bindings You put on such boards? PDMT You mean Rome Powder Division with 3D nose profile?


----------



## kieloa

[


----------



## Scalpelman

kieloa said:


> Oh it's great. Just perfect for powder in tight trees and you can turn in slopes too. And I mean even in icy slopes. You can toss it around so fast in tight spots.
> Nose is like a huge pizza shovel and floats great but flaps in high speeds on slopes. No tail so jumping can be a bit sketchy at first.
> 
> Got the PDMT for more open areas for that added stability.


How does the pdmt compare to the sushi. I have the sushi but seems too one dimensional. Been eying moon tail vs pyre.


----------



## PlanB

smellysell said:


> Rough day yesterday...


Dang! Did you go snowboarding or to a back-ally brawl with that thing?


----------



## kieloa

N


----------



## timmytard

Yesterday's whips.
The Dupraz, a buddy of mines brand spankin' new lib-tech Banana hammock & the Swift.

Not a bad quiver for a day that had over 4 feet in 4 days & a chair that had been closed for the past 4 days.

I had 1 GoPro, 2 GoPro hero 2's & a GoPro 3+black.
With 7 fresh batteries.

In hindsight, I wish I woulda gotten some footy.
Cause even I can't believe how good it was.

Fuck am I ever tired today.
Wooooooooo haha








TT


----------



## Jkb818

Kijima said:


> Kijima Snowboards Taiyaki 142
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZvnErP7


How much shipped to US?


----------



## 16gkid

Decided to get a group shot before making some changes, trying to trim it down to four boards only but that's not happening
From left to right 
Nitro Nuat 163 powder board
K2 bottle rocket 148 park/twin board
K2 simple pleasures 156 daily/carver
Bataleon party wave 151 winner of the short fat challenge
Never summer Instagator 151 short fat
Libtech mayhem 147 short fat

All are pretty enjoyable, selling off the NS and the Lib to make room for an endeavor and possibly something else


----------



## Jkb818

16gkid said:


> Decided to get a group shot before making some changes, trying to trim it down to four boards only but that's not happening
> From left to right
> Nitro Nuat 163 powder board
> K2 bottle rocket 148 park/twin board
> K2 simple pleasures 156 daily/carver
> Bataleon party wave 151 winner of the short fat challenge
> Never summer Instagator 151 short fat
> Libtech mayhem 147 short fat
> 
> All are pretty enjoyable, selling off the NS and the Lib to make room for an endeavor and possibly something else
> View attachment 152090


So much directional surfy goodness ?


----------



## 16gkid

Jkb818 said:


> So much directional surfy goodness ?


Yeah I'm getting to that point in life, switch riding has drastically fallen off, down to 1 twin board, living that carve life!


----------



## Jkb818

Same dude...


16gkid said:


> Yeah I'm getting to that point in life, switch riding has drastically fallen off, down to 1 twin board, living that carve life!


----------



## Seppuccu

I see...overlap.  Ditch two of the short fats I'd say.


----------



## 16gkid

Seppuccu said:


> I see...overlap.  Ditch two of the short fats I'd say.


Well ahead of ya, wanna buy a libtech? Lol


----------



## Seppuccu

16gkid said:


> Well ahead of ya, wanna buy a libtech? Lol
> View attachment 152110
> 
> 
> View attachment 152109


Right, mised that last line. Thanks for the offer! Would rather have bought the Simple Pleaser just to compare it to my 87.

So, which Endeavor are you buying?


----------



## 16gkid

Seppuccu said:


> Right, mised that last line. Thanks for the offer! Would rather have bought the Simple Pleaser just to compare it to my 87.
> 
> So, which Endeavor are you buying?


grabbing an archetype from somebody on here, also got a lead on a korua apollo for cheap in not great shape, lets see if the simple pleasures will stack up against new challengers!


----------



## shid0

19/20 Capita Super DOA 152


----------



## JDA

Packing for Japan, I fly out in the morning, just sharing the stoke!!!


----------



## electric

There's my quiver. I'm a bit of a "less is more" minimalist and I don't want to potentially make the wrong choice of board for the day, so I only have 1 and I learn to ride it in all conditions. I went from a 171 to this Nitro Prime Wide 159 with K2 Formulas (and 32 TM-2's) and so far so good in all conditions. I've made some progress on steep and sketchy terrain with this setup too, and not surprisingly it's a lot more fun in tight trees.


----------



## 16gkid

electric said:


> There's my quiver. I'm a bit of a "less is more" minimalist and I don't want to potentially make the wrong choice of board for the day, so I only have 1 and I learn to ride it in all conditions. I went from a 171 to this Nitro Prime Wide 159 with K2 Formulas (and 32 TM-2's) and so far so good in all conditions. I've made some progress on steep and sketchy terrain with this setup too, and not surprisingly it's a lot more fun in tight trees.
> View attachment 152163


Might be in the wrong thread


----------



## Seppuccu

electric said:


> There's my quiver. I'm a bit of a "less is more" minimalist and I don't want to potentially make the wrong choice of board for the day, so I only have 1 and I learn to ride it in all conditions. I went from a 171 to this Nitro Prime Wide 159 with K2 Formulas (and 32 TM-2's) and so far so good in all conditions. I've made some progress on steep and sketchy terrain with this setup too, and not surprisingly it's a lot more fun in tight trees.


Personally I think the Prime is a pretty dead plank, but if it works for you it's great.


16gkid said:


> Might be in the wrong thread


That's a bit mean, dude.


----------



## electric

Seppuccu said:


> Personally I think the Prime is a pretty dead plank, but if it works for you it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit mean, dude.


It's definitely not as lively as some boards I've had. Last flat camber board I rode was a Machete circa 2012 and I hated it to the point of selling it after like 3 days on the mountain. I don't do any park or freestyle and I'm still trying to figure this board out but so far so good. I will say tho, I do miss that camber on groomers and higher speed cruising. 

And nah, that's not mean it's an opinion, there's no right or wrong gear whatever works for that person is the right gear.


----------



## JDA

Rode my Terrapin today for the first time in 20 - 30cm of fresh Japow and then promptly listed it for sale. My first time riding rocker profile and it wasn't for me. I can see where this board would shine but it's just not versatile enough for me to justify keeping it in my quiver.


----------



## Seppuccu

JDA said:


> Rode my Terrapin today for the first time in 20 - 30cm of fresh Japow and then promptly listed it for sale. My first time riding rocker profile and it wasn't for me. I can see where this board would shine but it's just not versatile enough for me to justify keeping it in my quiver.


Did you take it through low-angle pow?


----------



## JDA

Seppuccu said:


> Did you take it through low-angle pow?


Yes the float is excellent as expected but just couldn't get over how loose the board felt, on some of the groomers I thought I was going to die. Skating with one foot strapped in was also impossible.


----------



## Seppuccu

JDA said:


> Yes the float is excellent as expected but just couldn't get over how loose the board felt, on some of the groomers I thought I was going to die. Skating with one foot strapped in was also impossible.


Yeah, groomers is not where it's supposed to be I guess.


----------



## del

shid0 said:


> View attachment 152139
> 
> 19/20 Capita Super DOA 152


noice...has it seen much on snow action this season? would love to hear some thoughts on it


----------



## trpa_ec

Current quiver:

Never Summer East with NOW O Drive, Gentemstick XY with Union Chargers with Burton Straps, Never Summer Chairman (Ripsaw) with Union Chargers, and Amplid UNW8 with Burton Diodes


----------



## dudi_wroc

That Gentemstick looks sick...

Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Phedder

I think I've whittled down the quiver to a perfectly justifiable 5. Everyone needs a park board, all mountain board, powder board, freeride board, and splitboard, right? ?

158 Niche Theme, 158 DC Supernatant, 161 Burton Fish, 163 Nitro Squash and Squash Split. Let's see if I can make it to the end of the season without any changes ?


----------



## dudi_wroc

Mine quiver needs AM/Fs true twin.

But for now its
Ride Warpig 154 + Union Force
Korua Pencil 163 + Flux SF
Venue onyx 164W - Oldie witch stays in my garage becouse it was my 1st new board. 

Probably Pencil will be replaceted by Cafe Racer 164 becouse its wider, but i love pencil and I have lots of doubts.









Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## neni

electric said:


> There's my quiver. I'm a bit of a "less is more" minimalist and I don't want to potentially make the wrong choice of board for the day, so I only have 1 and I learn to ride it in all conditions.


I've only had 1 board to do it all for many moons... - until I joined this forum. So... be careful to not get infected by the gear whore bug going round here 

However, after some years with about 4 decks in the quiver (which was ok then, as I experimented on groomers), I meanwhile got back to a 1(.5) board "quiver" - not counting the splitboard. 

I found my jack of all trades with the NS Lady West last season, which rides so great in everything I aim to ride, I removed one deck after the other of the former quiver as I found out that I rather ride the LW, no matter what conditions. 

Only the custom made deck I keep ready in the rack in the mtn, but rather because it had cost me an arm and a leg, and maybe, one day, we may do a groomer day and she'll get out, cos she really carves heavenly. Maybe. But yeah, technically, I'm down to 1 solid board in use, too. 

So this is my actual current solid quiver; 1.5 boards . One used all the time, and one ready in the rack, which may or may not be used.


----------



## dudi_wroc

Phedder said:


> View attachment 152296
> 
> 
> I think I've whittled down the quiver to a perfectly justifiable 5. Everyone needs a park board, all mountain board, powder board, freeride board, and splitboard, right?
> 
> 158 Niche Theme, 158 DC Supernatant, 161 Burton Fish, 163 Nitro Squash and Squash Split. Let's see if I can make it to the end of the season without any changes


Your quiver is sick. 


Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Phedder

dudi_wroc said:


> Your quiver is sick.
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Thanks, I think I've got everything covered! Always itching for new boards, but also need a new bike... hobbies are expensive!


----------



## Phedder

I totally jinxed myself. Just picked up a 2018 Custom 158W because it was dirt cheap ?


----------



## Seppuccu

neni said:


> I found my jack of all trades with the NS Lady West last season, which rides so great in everything I aim to ride, I removed one deck after the other of the former quiver as I found out that I rather ride the LW, no matter what conditions.


Wha.... You of all people, MISS JONES BOARD HOARDER HERSELF, turned NS fangirl? Next: hell freezes over.


----------



## neni

Seppuccu said:


> Wha.... You of all people, MISS JONES BOARD HOARDER HERSELF, turned NS fangirl? Next: hell freezes over.


Lol, right, I know. I myself still have to get used to this new fact 

Serviously tho, NS didn't work for me formerly when I demoed their former women's decks like Infinity or Raven, Aura... Good all mtn boards, maybe, but not for me, not as one quiver deck. Too soft, too little freeridey. The LW is a new breed. THIS one is pure love . So... no NS fangirl per se, rather a LW fangirl


----------



## Snow Hound

The fact that I even have a quiver is ridiculous.


----------



## ckang008

Burton cruser
Burton Custom wide
Smokin not sure what model
Libtech Trice Pro HP
Burton Process
Libtech TRS HP
Burton Jeremy Jones
Burton Motion
Head forgot what model
Burton Fish 151
Burton Fish 3D 161
Burton BMC 162
Ride Highlife (not shown here)


----------



## Snow Hound

ckang008 said:


> View attachment 152454
> 
> 
> Burton cruser
> Burton Custom wide
> Smokin not sure what model
> Libtech Trice Pro HP
> Burton Process
> Libtech TRS HP
> Burton Jeremy Jones
> Burton Motion
> Head forgot what model
> Burton Fish 151
> Burton Fish 3D 161
> Burton BMC 162
> Ride Highlife (not shown here)


Not a quiver. That's a collection. Surely a quiver has to fit in one bag?


----------



## Seppuccu

Snow Hound said:


> Not a quiver. That's a collection. Surely a quiver has to fit in one bag?


Or a car. a car works too. Just ask Nivek.


----------



## Snow Hound

Seppuccu said:


> Or a car. a car works too. Just ask Nivek.


Hmmmm...

The first supports my argument, the second yours? Though a surfer probably needs a van, man.


----------



## electric

neni said:


> I've only had 1 board to do it all for many moons... - until I joined this forum. So... be careful to not get infected by the gear whore bug going round here


Eh, I been there, it's like having a 12 room mansion, you can only sleep in one room at a time anyways. Other than that, I decided to ditch the Prime and get back on my Magnum 171. 6'3" 100kg never ride park I got no business on a 159! felt nimble at first but, high speed cruising and steeper groomers was just awful.


----------



## Seppuccu

electric said:


> Eh, I been there, it's like having a 12 room mansion, you can only sleep in one room at a time anyways. Other than that, I decided to ditch the Prime and get back on my Magnum 171. 6'3" 100kg never ride park I got no business on a 159! felt nimble at first but, high speed cruising and steeper groomers was just awful.


Good call.

Seems we've started something - I'm ditching my quiver! Already sold the Team and the Hovercraft, trying to sell the 87 too. I realised I loved them all, but they each have their own essential shortcomings.

Problem now is that I need something to replace them with, and I'm ambivalent about which way to go. I need somthing that's stable enough at speed (Team & 87 fail), and that can hold an edge on the hard and icy runs we usually have here (Team & 87 fail), and still be nimble in the trees (Hovercraft fail) and with decent float and pop. I'm thinking a Yes. the Y or a Niche Story, or a Jones Mountain Twin, or a Rossignol One. What do to, what to do... I guess I'll just settle for the best deal in the end as I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## unsuspected

Found a Y 154 or a Optimistic 157 demo cheap


----------



## Snowdaddy

I think it's perfectly reasonable to have a three board quiver, simply because it's fun. Personally I could get away with owning a single board, but I don't really see that happening.


----------



## Seppuccu

unsuspected said:


> Found a Y 154 or a Optimistic 157 demo cheap


Yeah, I saw that deal too.


----------



## LyndoW76

Finally succumbed to the idea of the quiver! Now i'm lucky enough to actually live in a ski resort I felt it was time to expand the options. So, whilst i still love my Burton Process with Cartel EST bindings, i've now added the Jones Mind Expander with Union Falcor bindings. I took it out for a test day and fell in love with it in the powder, took the rental back and bought one on the spot! 

(yes in the background most of my friends are skiers but I did convince the wife to snowboard as well as ski so her Burton Rewind with Step Ons is on the left and my old Bataleon Goliath is proving a handy helmet hook!)


----------



## neni

Ooops... did it again... quiver is yet again growing, lol, even though I did want to reduce the N. Couldn't resist the sales tag and bought a new Lady , a Radical Lady Lion.

Oooooh... isn't she a nice one? 
Lots of carbon n kevlar, super light. Probably quite fast. Big nose, decent taper, big setback... guess, that one will float in deepest deep.

Can't wait to try her! I'm bit unsure if she's not a bit big... one sais that black appears slimmer, smaller, but that deck looks massive out of the parcel, even tho she's a 155 .

Anyways... woohoo


----------



## Snowdaddy

Black is the new black!


----------



## BoardieK

Out with the old...










and in with the new..


----------



## NT.Thunder

147 K2 Party Platter LTD, Ride LTD Bindings & 157.5 Signal Yup, Burton Genesis EST


----------



## smellysell

Had a 150 Party Platter I loved until I got it in deep snow, so sized up on it. Took it for it's first spin today, so much fun. Can't wait to get it in some deep snow!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Had a 150 Party Platter I loved until I got it in deep snow, so sized up on it. Took it for it's first spin today, so much fun. Can't wait to get it in some deep snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yoooo Hold up!

How's the TG split? I'm eyeing one of them like woooahhhh!



NT.Thunder said:


> 147 K2 Party Platter LTD, Ride LTD Bindings & 157.5 Signal Yup, Burton Genesis EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153285


Fuckk man. The yup is such a pretty board. I'm still so stoked you got it.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Yoooo Hold up!
> 
> How's the TG split? I'm eyeing one of them like woooahhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckk man. The yup is such a pretty board. I'm still so stoked you got it.


Haven't ridden it yet. Still need to get skins and touring brackets. It's huuuuuuuge though! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Fakkkk! I'm tempted to grab one. I love the graphic and I'm just always stoked on signals stuff anyway haha.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Fakkkk! I'm tempted to grab one. I love the graphic and I'm just always stoked on signals stuff anyway haha.


Do it! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

smellysell said:


> Had a 150 Party Platter I loved until I got it in deep snow, so sized up on it. Took it for it's first spin today, so much fun. Can't wait to get it in some deep snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm about 99% sure those franken-Rodeos used to be mine.
Those ankle strap ratchets are off of my Ride SPI's.
So did I trade you for the NOW IPO bindings or did you get them from JP?
Haha, trippy that I was able to zoom in & catch that.
I'm pretty sure he said he either sold em or traded them after I traded him.


TT


----------



## smellysell

timmytard said:


> I'm about 99% sure those franken-Rodeos used to be mine.
> Those ankle strap ratchets are off of my Ride SPI's.
> So did I trade you for the NOW IPO bindings or did you get them from JP?
> Haha, trippy that I was able to zoom in & catch that.
> I'm pretty sure he said he either sold em or traded them after I traded him.
> 
> 
> TT


I got em from someone off Facebook, I really like em. Got any extra toe ladders by any chance? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Seppuccu said:


> Good call.
> 
> Seems we've started something - I'm ditching my quiver! Already sold the Team and the Hovercraft, trying to sell the 87 too. I realised I loved them all, but they each have their own essential shortcomings.
> 
> Problem now is that I need something to replace them with, and I'm ambivalent about which way to go. I need somthing that's stable enough at speed (Team & 87 fail), and that can hold an edge on the hard and icy runs we usually have here (Team & 87 fail), and still be nimble in the trees (Hovercraft fail) and with decent float and pop. I'm thinking a Yes. the Y or a Niche Story, or a Jones Mountain Twin, or a Rossignol One. What do to, what to do... I guess I'll just settle for the best deal in the end as I'm a cheap bastard.



For me that board is my Dupraz 5'5 standard.
I can't say that about my D+, it's like a boarder cross deck.
But the standard, it does all those things just perfect for me.
The only time I don't ride it, is when it's really deep.

But because I always bring both of em anyway,(Swift) I usually pull out the Dupraz towards the end of the day on those deep days, just for shits & giggles.

The Swift is good enough for me to ride every day, everywhere.
That's what I was doin' until I found the standard, but I was just putting too many hours on the Swift, it was starting to show.
I want it to last as long as possible.


TT


----------



## ridethecliche

Iguchi camber


----------



## timmytard

smellysell said:


> I got em from someone off Facebook, I really like em. Got any extra toe ladders by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



Post a pic of em, I might have a few?
I have a pair of EX's just not sure if they connect to the baseplate?


TT


----------



## JDA

Some small change in the quiver. Sold my Arbor Terrapin which I plan to replace with either a Korua Pencil or Dart, can't decide which one or which size. Stood in the shop yesterday staring at both of them side by side, 156 dart and 159 pencil.

Picked up a Capita Outerspace Living on sale, might sell the Springbreak Twin depending on how much I like the OL when and if I get a chance to ride it this winter.


----------



## smellysell

timmytard said:


> Post a pic of em, I might have a few?
> I have a pair of EX's just not sure if they connect to the baseplate?
> 
> 
> TT












Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Just 


smellysell said:


> I got em from someone off Facebook, I really like em. Got any extra toe ladders by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


checked em out.
The ladders on the EX's have the nut imbedded into the ladder.

TT


----------



## Snowdaddy

I figure this will be my boards for the 20/21 season.

From left to right: First Call 151, Slush Slasher 151, FirstCall 162, Tracer 161, Pencil plus 164.


----------



## Canuck

The gangsta,the killa and dope dealer. 
Nirto Fusion 59, United Shapes orbit 54, United Shapes Explorer 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

Sold off all the short fats and ended up going with some long cruisers-
148 K2 bottle rocket, the only twin
160 wide endeavor archetype
163 Nitro Nuat
165 K2 Overboard
156 K2 Simple pleasures


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Quiver:








(Missing: Palmer Crown)



Bike Porn:


----------



## LeDe

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Quiver:
> View attachment 153329


Definitely a nice quiver! 
Pretty you could still find a space for another board, lets say maybe a Mind Expander?


----------



## Kariiim2k

He's my current ?
2013 K2 Turbo Dream 159
2017 Yes. Greats 156
2017 Dinosaurs will die Wizzard Stick 154
2018 Lib Tech Terrain Wrecker 157
2019 Capita Mercury 154
2019 Ride Twin Pig 151
2019 Rome Ravine 155
2020 Bataleon Evil Twin 154


----------



## JDA

I was planing to get a Korua Pencil or Dart, maybe Cafe Racer after selling my Arbor Terrapin but with resorts not likely to open downunder due to the Rona I decided a splitboard was the sensible choice. I have been wanting one for a few seasons now but the current situation has forced my hand. Hopefully we are still able to splitboard if the lifts don't open.

This gave me something to do in the current isolation, I'm working from home but realistically that requires sending a few emails each day and looking after my children. Researching all the gear for splitboarding has been fun and kept me busy.

I ended up getting a really good deal on a 2020 Burton Flight Attendant Split 158 with some Burton Hitchhiker bindings and Burton/G3 skins. I also picked up a Dakine Poacher backpack really cheap on ebay, just need some poles and the safety gear now.

Here is the current quiver.


----------



## smellysell

JDA said:


> I was planing to get a Korua Pencil or Dart, maybe Cafe Racer after selling my Arbor Terrapin but with resorts not likely to open downunder due to the Rona I decided a splitboard was the sensible choice. I have been wanting one for a few seasons now but the current situation has forced my hand. Hopefully we are still able to splitboard if the lifts don't open.
> 
> This gave me something to do in the current isolation, I'm working from home but realistically that requires sending a few emails each day and looking after my children. Researching all the gear for splitboarding has been fun and kept me busy.
> 
> I ended up getting a really good deal on a 2020 Burton Flight Attendant Split 158 with some Burton Hitchhiker bindings and Burton/G3 skins. I also picked up a Dakine Poacher backpack really cheap on ebay, just need some poles and the safety gear now.
> 
> Here is the current quiver.


Not sure about shipping to you, but Black Diamond has their poles on sale. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> Iguchi camber


I know that you and some others are big Signal fans (as am I).

Was just poking around and realized that their 2021 links are up on google but not yet reflected on their site. Not sure if anyone has noticed yet, but you can definitely see a good part of their lineup.


----------



## ridethecliche

Kevrog21 said:


> I know that you and some others are big Signal fans (as am I).
> 
> Was just poking around and realized that their 2021 links are up on google but not yet reflected on their site. Not sure if anyone has noticed yet, but you can definitely see a good part of their lineup.


For signal?! Or for Arbor? 
Post a link man!


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> For signal?! Or for Arbor?
> Post a link man!


That’s the thing, they’re not viewable on their site if you look for them there. For whatever reason the pages for each board are live so they show up from a google search (Signal 2021 snowboards) but they don’t have a built in link/location on the webpage. This could be because they’re still working on getting them all up.

Your best bet is to just google for them, as you have to click on a google link for each individual board. Don’t see the Yup yet. Here are a few though:

Disruptor: Disruptor 2021

WOW: WOW 2021

Wampeater:








Wampeater 2021 r monthly payment


Welcome to Wampeater. One of our widest snowboards in the line. This irregular vessel allows you to enter powder portals, side hits, and layed out Euro carves with the greatest style and ease. The extra deep waist width, shallow side-cut, and taper give it a unique distinction among the usual.




signalsnowboards.com





New rocker park board:Park Rocker 2021

The others that I see live are the Widewise, the Park Series, and the Park Series Pro. Park Series design is pretty bland, as usual, but the Pro looks pretty cool.


----------



## ridethecliche

That new disruptor looks really awesome. I like the zebra graphic more though.

This one looks like an album cover. I love their designs. I doubt they can top the yup from this season though!

I'm curious about the omni as well but I love my black one for the simplicity. 

Looks like the fooj is back too!









FOOJ 2021


New to the line for 2021. MORE WORDS NEED TO BE ADDED.




signalsnowboards.com


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> That new disruptor looks really awesome. I like the zebra graphic more though.
> 
> This one looks like an album cover. I love their designs. I doubt they can top the yup from this season though!


The base on that 2021 Disruptor is pretty sick. Love that they keep that thing bright and vibrant.

Of the boards up so far that Park Rocker interests me, in terms of sliding into my quiver of other boards. I don’t have a park board because I don’t go there much. But I hope to venture into it a little bit more and that board would definitely fill a hole in the current quiver. Plus the monthly payments makes it so nice lol. I honestly forget about it most of the time. The graphics for that rocker are just so-so for me though.


----------



## WigMar

I'm not seeing a 2021 Tailgunner. I might have to hit them up about getting the split while I still can.


----------



## Kevrog21

WigMar said:


> I'm not seeing a 2021 Tailgunner. I might have to hit them up about getting the split while I still can.


Might be worth reaching out about their plans on that before buying.

Currently there’s no Tailgunner, Yup, and there may or may not be an Omni. There’s a link that seems like it’s for the Omni but it’s using last year’s picture and some weird name.

It could be that they don’t have everything up yet. I’m sure if you hit them up they could fill you in.


----------



## ridethecliche

WigMar said:


> I'm not seeing a 2021 Tailgunner. I might have to hit them up about getting the split while I still can.


Email them! 

They might give you a dealio.


----------



## ridethecliche

I can't see them getting rid of the tailgunner. They might keep things on a 2 year cycle for some boards. 

I love this year's tailgunner graphic as well. I kinda want one for a pow board but the niche pyre is just so much cheaper right now if I was to end up getting it.


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> I can't see them getting rid of the tailgunner. They might keep things on a 2 year cycle for some boards.
> 
> I love this year's tailgunner graphic as well. I kinda want one for a pow board but the niche pyre is just so much cheaper right now if I was to end up getting it.


The Pyre is very tempting. If I hadn’t just picked up a short Sick Stick and a Sashimi I’d probably have to get it.


----------



## WigMar

Yeah, the Pyre looks fantastic! I'm attracted to the medium volume shift category. From the specs, I'd take a Pyre over most powder boards. Gotta love that s-camber!


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> That new disruptor looks really awesome. I like the zebra graphic more though.
> 
> This one looks like an album cover. I love their designs. I doubt they can top the yup from this season though!
> 
> I'm curious about the omni as well but I love my black one for the simplicity.
> 
> Looks like the fooj is back too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOJ 2021
> 
> 
> New to the line for 2021. MORE WORDS NEED TO BE ADDED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signalsnowboards.com


Wait, what the heck is the Fooj???


----------



## NT.Thunder

I can't see those Signal boards you linked, just comes up with an error 404.


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> I can't see those Signal boards you linked, just comes up with an error 404.


Doing that for me now too. They must have seen that people were visiting and changed the link haha.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Doing that for me now too. They must have seen that people were visiting and changed the link haha.


I can see the images during a google search, but the page isn't public now by the looks.

That Park Rocker has a nice look about it


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> Doing that for me now too. They must have seen that people were visiting and changed the link haha.


Lmao I just checked for myself. That’s 100% what happened 😂

Makes me wonder when they got put up. I just randomly thought to google it/search for info this morning and found them.


----------



## jstar

This is what I'm taking in to the 2020/21 season:











Warpig w/ Missions
Superpig w/ Cartel ltd
Branch Manager w/ Gen X
Patrol Split w/ Hitchhiker

Tridents


----------



## ridethecliche

jstar said:


> This is what I'm taking in to the 2020/21 season:
> 
> 
> View attachment 153823
> 
> 
> Warpig w/ Missions
> Superpig w/ Cartel ltd
> Branch Manager w/ Gen X
> Patrol Split w/ Hitchhiker
> 
> Tridents


Is the patrol the current model? How do you like it? Thought about it super hard when it came on sale for 400!


----------



## Manicmouse

jstar said:


> Warpig w/ Missions
> Superpig w/ Cartel ltd
> Branch Manager w/ Gen X
> Patrol Split w/ Hitchhiker
> 
> Tridents


Nice Superpig! I was planning on getting one for the southern hemisphere winter, but now with covid-19 and a broken radius I might need to wait until 2021...


----------



## jstar

ridethecliche said:


> Is the patrol the current model? How do you like it? Thought about it super hard when it came on sale for 400!


Yeah it is. Just set it up, so haven’t been out on it yet.

Deals have been insane, it’s been nice to dial in/upgrade a few key pieces. Really happy with the binding-board pairings going forward.


----------



## jstar

Manicmouse said:


> Nice Superpig! I was planning on getting one for the southern hemisphere winter, but now with covid-19 and a broken radius I might need to wait until 2021...


Damn...hope you get that healed up!

It was a late addition this year, but I did manage to get a handful of days on it in March. It's really not all that stiffer than the Warpig, and still has that freestyle/playful feel. It's definitely taken over the Warpig's place in the quiver. Warpig is now the early season/backyard/park board.


----------



## J.C.

Neversummer 25 163x
Niche Story 162
K2 Ultra Dream 161


----------



## Manicmouse

jstar said:


> Damn...hope you get that healed up!
> 
> It was a late addition this year, but I did manage to get a handful of days on it in March. It's really not all that stiffer than the Warpig, and still has that freestyle/playful feel. It's definitely taken over the Warpig's place in the quiver. Warpig is now the early season/backyard/park board.


I've got metal hardware in my wrist now, so I'm a cyborg or something.

I want to replace my Burton Tough Cat as my daily driver for hard pack/chunder conditions. I want something that's stiff but not a total plank, a hard charger that's damp. The reviews suggest this is a good option.


----------



## ridethecliche

Kevrog21 said:


> Lmao I just checked for myself. That’s 100% what happened 😂
> 
> Makes me wonder when they got put up. I just randomly thought to google it/search for info this morning and found them.


I think the 2021 site is live now.


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> I think the 2021 site is live now.


Good catch!

No new Omni, Tailgunner, or Yup yet. Which is interesting.


----------



## ridethecliche

This is so pretty lol. 









Disruptor 2021


A Park board that can handle the entire mountain. This centered stance blunted beauty fires through powder and trees, technical laps in the park. This soft/medium flex, radial sidecut, mid-waisted ripper is designed for serious shredding. Kyle Mack took the silver medal home in PyeongChang on...




signalsnowboards.com


----------



## Kevrog21

Disruptor 2021


A Park board that can handle the entire mountain. This centered stance blunted beauty fires through powder and trees, technical laps in the park. This soft/medium flex, radial sidecut, mid-waisted ripper is designed for serious shredding. Kyle Mack took the silver medal home in PyeongChang on...




signalsnowboards.com




[/QU[/QUOTE]


ridethecliche said:


> This is so pretty lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disruptor 2021
> 
> 
> A Park board that can handle the entire mountain. This centered stance blunted beauty fires through powder and trees, technical laps in the park. This soft/medium flex, radial sidecut, mid-waisted ripper is designed for serious shredding. Kyle Mack took the silver medal home in PyeongChang on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signalsnowboards.com


Oh for real. The top sheet could be a little less chaotic imo, but overall it’s dope looking. Definitely a head turner in my eyes.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> This is so pretty lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disruptor 2021
> 
> 
> A Park board that can handle the entire mountain. This centered stance blunted beauty fires through powder and trees, technical laps in the park. This soft/medium flex, radial sidecut, mid-waisted ripper is designed for serious shredding. Kyle Mack took the silver medal home in PyeongChang on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signalsnowboards.com


Think I might be getting my park rat son one for his birthday. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Think I might be getting my park rat son one for his birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


They have a bunch of different park boards for the upcoming year. They brought back a park rocker board.

I can't decide if I like this disruptor more or the zebra print one!

Edit: For anyone looking at putting in the pre order, the signal2020 code still works!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> They have a bunch of different park boards for the upcoming year. They brought back a park rocker board.
> 
> I can't decide if I like this disruptor more or the zebra print one!
> 
> Edit: For anyone looking at putting in the pre order, the signal2020 code still works!


Yeah, figure the camber will help him learn edge control while he still bounces. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I have zero need for a disruptor esp after picking up a cheap one used to beat on locally... But omg I want this one.


----------



## AC93

Current Quiver.










Jones Mind Expander/ Genesis
Lib Tech Orca/ Malavita
Lobster Freestyle/ Cartel
Burton Fish/ P1
Burton Vapor/ CO2 EST


----------



## unsuspected

Organizing mostly my and the GF quiver of 40 plus boards.


----------



## timmytard

unsuspected said:


> Organizing mostly my and the GF quiver of 40 plus boards.
> View attachment 153874


First year floater I think? Or second? With bindings on it, ride it lately? 
Nice black custom sunset back there to.
What else you got hiding in there?


TT


----------



## unsuspected

timmytard said:


> First year floater I think? Or second? With bindings on it, ride it lately?
> Nice black custom sunset back there to.
> What else you got hiding in there?
> 
> 
> TT


Think first year. Actually I set it up for sale until next season. Bought it cheap and had some spare large bindnings.
Mostly Customs. 2 down from a full -97 and -98 set and have all the color ways in 159 -97 Turtle.


----------



## timmytard

unsuspected said:


> Think first year. Actually I set it up for sale until next season. Bought it cheap and had some spare large bindnings.
> Mostly Customs. 2 down from a full -97 and -98 set and have all the color ways in 159 -97 Turtle.


Cool, so which sunsets are you needing?
I'll keep my eye out.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Well I just picked up a sweet addition to the quiver.
A 2008/2009 Burton fish Ltd 160.
Its fuckin' mint to, nary a scratch on it.

Had a fish before but it was straight camber, it was pretty damn good.
This one has their S camber, haven't tried a Burton with S camber yet.
Did have a lib-tech with C1, which I think is pretty much the same thing?

It was nothing special though, hopefully this one rides much better?
This limited edition fish has stainless steel edges though, that's pretty cool.
No more rusty edges.

And it came with Malavitas on it.
For only $100 bucks
Can't wait to try it.


TT


----------



## timmytard

timmytard said:


> Well I just picked up a sweet addition to the quiver.
> A 2008/2009 Burton fish Ltd 160.
> Its fuckin' mint to, nary a scratch on it.
> 
> Had a fish before but it was straight camber, it was pretty damn good.
> This one has their S camber, haven't tried a Burton with S camber yet.
> Did have a lib-tech with C1, which I think is pretty much the same thing?
> 
> It was nothing special though, hopefully this one rides much better?
> This limited edition fish has stainless steel edges though, that's pretty cool.
> No more rusty edges.
> 
> And it came with Malavitas on it.
> For only $100 bucks
> Can't wait to try it.
> 
> 
> TT


Shit forgot the pics.
She's a beauty.


TT


----------



## smellysell

timmytard said:


> Shit forgot the pics.
> She's a beauty.
> 
> 
> TT


Hell yeah, I'll give you $125! [emoji23]

Is that the biggest size fish they've made? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

timmytard said:


> Cool, so which sunsets are you needing?
> I'll keep my eye out.
> 
> 
> TT


One 164 -97 not sunset and 148 sunset.



smellysell said:


> Hell yeah, I'll give you $125! [emoji23]
> 
> Is that the biggest size fish they've made?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I think it came as a 164 also.


----------



## AC93

timmytard said:


> Well I just picked up a sweet addition to the quiver.
> A 2008/2009 Burton fish Ltd 160.
> Its fuckin' mint to, nary a scratch on it.
> 
> Had a fish before but it was straight camber, it was pretty damn good.
> This one has their S camber, haven't tried a Burton with S camber yet.
> Did have a lib-tech with C1, which I think is pretty much the same thing?
> 
> It was nothing special though, hopefully this one rides much better?
> This limited edition fish has stainless steel edges though, that's pretty cool.
> No more rusty edges.
> 
> And it came with Malavitas on it.
> For only $100 bucks
> Can't wait to try it.
> 
> 
> TT


Thats a great pow board.
I had the burton fish ltd, in 150.
Floats like a dream and is very stable.
The camber between the feet and the long rocker nose definitely helps.


----------



## timmytard

AC93 said:


> Thats a great pow board.
> I had the burton fish ltd, in 150.
> Floats like a dream and is very stable.
> The camber between the feet and the long rocker nose definitely helps.


Noice, that's what I wanna hear.
Maybe I'll take it out for a hike soon.

Went hiking last week up to Samsquanch mtn (the old Hemlock)
Built a couple kickers, but the slope they were on just wasn't steep enough.
You needed a huge run in to get enough speed to hit em properly.
They were already built, we just gave em a tune up.
After a few insanely tiring hikes back up I decided to build my own, same slope but the drop off was WAY bigger 
So you didn't need near as much speed to hit it & actually get some decent air


TT


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Think I might be getting my park rat son one for his birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Ended up getting him the park platinum instead because he likes the graphics better. Word the site says preorder available, ships in October but it showed up today? He'll be stoked to get to open an actual board instead of a picture of it, so not complaining, just surprised. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA

Some movement in my current quiver.

Sold my Springbreak Twin, replaced with Capita Outerspace Living. I just enjoyed riding the OSL more, feels a bit more playful and better for me to progress my freestyle on and I really prefer the traditional rounded nose/tail shape.

Sold my Burton Flight Attendant Splitboard, actually the entire setup is sold before even using it. My friend I was planning to go BC with has not been well and it could be a long time before he recovers so I made the call to just get my money back rather than have it sitting in the garage gathering dust.

Added the Korua Shapes Dart 156. I have one day of riding groomers on it so far which is not really enough to form an opinion. Compared to my other boards of similar shape it is completely different which is a good thing as I don't like to have any overlap in my quiver.


----------



## UlrichVL1

Just picked up a last years Orca, to add to the quiver. I wasn’t expecting to but found a good deal and figured I’d give it a try. Oh, and yes I have a bunch of overlap haha.








2018 Gnu Headspace
2016 Salomon Assassin w/stratas
2019 NS Proto TT w/Rome Dods
2020 Lib Tech Orca
2017 Gnu Billy Goat w/ Union Atlas


----------



## Jkb818

Just thought i'd share this pic..a little medley of my wife's board, my two present use boards and a “slightly older” deck i refuse to get rid of....plus my sons new shred stick. the only thing i feel like i'm missing now is a more traditional shaped board. i'm considering a niche maelstrom or a korua otto to fill that need.


----------



## unsuspected

Almost full quiver of 38 boards but missing 2-3 ones.


----------



## Canuck

unsuspected said:


> Almost full quiver of 38 boards but missing 2-3 ones.
> View attachment 154720
> 
> 
> View attachment 154721


Now that’s a nice collection. By the way how do you like the nitro banker ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Canuck said:


> Now that’s a nice collection. By the way how do you like the nitro banker ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great normal board. No surprises, just does everything good.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I think I need to try the Nitro Banker again


----------



## dudi_wroc

Updated mine quiver.

Bought 
Korua Otto 161
Endeavor Pionner 157W 

One of those will stay... Got good deal on them, so now Im between those 2.
I was looking for a wide not to aggressive board, just to have fun on a slope or going slow with kids and wife 

Ride Warpig 154 - also for sale becouse it will be covered by one of 2 above.
And its not good as a slow / lazy laps board.

Korua Pencil 164 - loved it but I need something a bit wider, so considering to replace it by Dart 160 or 164.

Venue Onyx 164W - oldie wich stays until will die  meaby as a backup board in my family house.


----------



## Seppuccu

Canuck said:


> Now that’s a nice collection. By the way how do you like the nitro banker ?


What Canuck said: a collection. Not a quiver.


----------



## MJP




----------



## timmytard

$1550 total
I wanna try the wayfinder & those Jones boards so bad.


TT


----------



## The_Stigs

timmytard said:


> $1550 total
> I wanna try the wayfinder & those Jones boards so bad.
> 
> 
> TT
> View attachment 155326


How did you get that for $1550 total?! I've been fiending over the Wayfinder for so long. Looks great!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

The_Stigs said:


> How did you get that for $1550 total?! I've been fiending over the Wayfinder for so long. Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Happen to drive by a building that had big signs for Armada skis, and I could see a few boards in the window.
So I figured I'd better check it out.
They had lib, capita, k2, ride, gnu & Jones tents in there.

Bought the libs & fun guy for $950
Then the 2 Jones for $600.
I almost missed the wayfinder, buddy didn't have it out on display.
I just started talking about how that would be the one I'd want & all the sudden he pulled the last one out.

Was gonna get a t.rice as well but he would only knock $50 bucks off it.
I figured after spending a grand, I should get more than $50 bucks off.

But had I talked him into it I wouldn't have had enough for the lone wolf & mind Xpandr.

I think I spent about 3 hours there talking about vintage boards haha
I'm in the process of hooking up the Jones guy with a Burton Elite that he's been looking for forever.
So I might try & work another board out of him hehe


TT


----------



## ckang008

Left to right
13 Burton process
09 Burton Fix
10 Burton Fish
15 Burton Fish
12 Burton Easy Livin
16 Burton Fish
12 NS Raptor
17 Spring break powderwolf
15 NS Summit










Left to right
10 Libtech Trice BTX
06 Burton Uninc 158 2x
06 Burton Uninc 156
20 Burton Fish 3D


----------



## thecadgod

Currently riding a GNU Swallow tail carver and an Orca for the backcountry and a Skate Banana for lift access. Mervin Mfg!!!


----------



## buller_scott

Okay, so here's my humble quiver, noting that once upon a time I would buy up to 5 decks a season (mostly brand new - don't really get a chance to demo here, in Aus).

Long story short: used to buy up to 5 decks a season (gotta buy what you wanna try, given the lack of demo scene here in Aus) >> tried to get down to an "ideal" 2 deck travel quiver >> Covid hits, no overseas travel for a while (this is a moral decision) >> oh well, I'm getting closer to 40yo, might as well enjoy things, even if that means building up a quiver again <<< BUT THIS TIME!!! I'm gonna be a bit more contemplative about it.

Okay, so, in no particular order:

2021 K2 Party Platter 152 -- LITERALLY JUST GOT THIS TODAY!!! I wanted a Marhar LJX 152, would cost the better part of $1150aud to get into the country. Couldn't justify even spending half that, on a non-comparable board ("just spend the money and get what you want, and stop compromising"). It's the closest thing I can think of at Aus retailers currently, that would be comparable to a 152LJX. Oh, and that retro base [email protected]!#@!#@[email protected]
2019 Rome Pow Division Moontail -- HAD to get this on Kevin Hub's recommendation, and after I dick-headedly gifted my PD Pintail 161 to my cousin (who loved the gift, then bitch-chickens out of riding it, but still wants to keep it because it looks cool) -- I've set this up for carving, and it does mighty well (if a bit soft)
2019 Marhar Lumberjack 158 -- VERY impressed with this deck so far, but still have to explore its potential. Angry is right, I should have got a smaller size, because this thing rides BIG (that's okay, I can turn it into a groomer slayer and practice Knapton style carves and butters - all good!!!)
2008? Option Dufficy 159 pro model -- Gifted it to the same cousin as mentioned above, about a decade ago. He found it too stiff (it had TWENTY ONE tip-tail carbon stringers), I found it reasonably mellow. Full camber. Had some fantastic park days at Buller, back in the day e.g. front 1 cab 3 cab 5 on the small-medium line. Will probably mount this up with my Nitro Team Pros, and get back into good ole camber goodness again, next season.

Not pictured: Nitro Team Pros, Burton Vita Wings, Now Pilots that I'll inevitably buy, a second set of wing bindings, and next season, I'm getting me another Burton Skeleton Key - 162 preferably.


----------



## unsuspected

unsuspected said:


> Almost full quiver of 38 boards but missing 2-3 ones.
> View attachment 154720
> 
> 
> View attachment 154721


Since this pic was taken couple boards got sold and some new came.
Current quiver:
Bataleon Party Wave 154 
Bataleon Surfer 159
Capita Party Shark 161
Capita SB SS 143
Fullbag Supernaut 154
Nitro Banker 159 
Stepchild Sleazy Rider 158
Yes Greats 158

Collection:
Atlantis IBT 152
Bataleon Boss 156w
Bataleon The Jam 156 -15 x 2, -16 x 2 -17
Burton Custom -97
144 148 152 155 159 x 5 
Burton Custom -98 
144 x 2 152 155 159 164
Burton Johan 162 x 2
Burton Johan 163 
Burton Manolo 158 
Evol ”Supermodel”
Nitro Naturals 164
Q-Stik Pistol Mama
Scott Alturis 160


----------



## smellysell

buller_scott said:


> Okay, so here's my humble quiver, noting that once upon a time I would buy up to 5 decks a season (mostly brand new - don't really get a chance to demo here, in Aus).
> 
> Long story short: used to buy up to 5 decks a season (gotta buy what you wanna try, given the lack of demo scene here in Aus) >> tried to get down to an "ideal" 2 deck travel quiver >> Covid hits, no overseas travel for a while (this is a moral decision) >> oh well, I'm getting closer to 40yo, might as well enjoy things, even if that means building up a quiver again <<< BUT THIS TIME!!! I'm gonna be a bit more contemplative about it.
> 
> Okay, so, in no particular order:
> 
> 2021 K2 Party Platter 152 -- LITERALLY JUST GOT THIS TODAY!!! I wanted a Marhar LJX 152, would cost the better part of $1150aud to get into the country. Couldn't justify even spending half that, on a non-comparable board ("just spend the money and get what you want, and stop compromising"). It's the closest thing I can think of at Aus retailers currently, that would be comparable to a 152LJX. Oh, and that retro base [email protected]!#@!#@[email protected]
> 2019 Rome Pow Division Moontail -- HAD to get this on Kevin Hub's recommendation, and after I dick-headedly gifted my PD Pintail 161 to my cousin (who loved the gift, then bitch-chickens out of riding it, but still wants to keep it because it looks cool) -- I've set this up for carving, and it does mighty well (if a bit soft)
> 2019 Marhar Lumberjack 158 -- VERY impressed with this deck so far, but still have to explore its potential. Angry is right, I should have got a smaller size, because this thing rides BIG (that's okay, I can turn it into a groomer slayer and practice Knapton style carves and butters - all good!!!)
> 2008? Option Dufficy 159 pro model -- Gifted it to the same cousin as mentioned above, about a decade ago. He found it too stiff (it had TWENTY ONE tip-tail carbon stringers), I found it reasonably mellow. Full camber. Had some fantastic park days at Buller, back in the day e.g. front 1 cab 3 cab 5 on the small-medium line. Will probably mount this up with my Nitro Team Pros, and get back into good ole camber goodness again, next season.
> 
> Not pictured: Nitro Team Pros, Burton Vita Wings, Now Pilots that I'll inevitably buy, a second set of wing bindings, and next season, I'm getting me another Burton Skeleton Key - 162 preferably.
> 
> View attachment 155360
> View attachment 155361
> View attachment 155362


So jealous of your Party Platter graphics compared to mine!


----------



## GregT943

Recently sold some stuff, down to 3 boards total right now for myself. Just picked up a new 2021 Orca for the resort pow days. Also grabbed a Weston Backwoods split for myself and a Weston Eclipse Split for the fiancé. My daily driver is the 16/17 Never Summer Proto Type 2, and that is the lady's 16/17 Never Summer Infinity.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

My active quiver for this winter. 










From left:

Nitro Pantera 163 @2016
Fanatic Royalfish 160 @2009
Voelkl Pace 157 @2017
Korua Dart 156 @2019
Gnu Headspace 152 @2019


----------



## Canuck

The quiver of 3 for the season. Picked up the dancehaul. Let’s hope this season is longer than last










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

Canuck said:


> The quiver of 3 for the season. Picked up the dancehaul. Let’s hope this season is longer than last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s the middle board?


----------



## The_Stigs

Jkb818 said:


> What’s the middle board?


United Shapes Orbit?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canuck

Jkb818 said:


> What’s the middle board?


United Shapes orbit 154


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

Canuck said:


> United Shapes orbit 154
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SEXY...what year?


----------



## Canuck

Jkb818 said:


> SEXY...what year?


18/19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HurtonBair

Burton Throwback 130 - for toboggan hills 

1718 Yes 420 152 w/1314 Union Atlas -for only deep days and cat/heli 

1718 Capita Mercury 159 w/1920 Union Falcor - resort days

2021 Weston Backwoods Split 163 w/2021 Karakoram Nomads - getting into splitting this year. Plus I tweaked my back, so for the next couple weeks at least, I’ll be skinning up SSV Ski Out while the fam gets to do fun stuff.


----------



## AC93

New addition to the quiver. Bataleon Surfer!


----------



## Jkb818

AC93 said:


> View attachment 155575
> 
> New addition to the quiver. Bataleon Surfer!


I hope you can float in that thing. 🤣


----------



## AC93

Jkb818 said:


> I hope you can float in that thing. 🤣


I hope so too 😂


----------



## Jkb818

AC93 said:


> I hope so too 😂


If you can’t float may want to consider a different hobby


----------



## AC93

Jkb818 said:


> If you can’t float may want to consider a different hobby


No problems with floating, used to ride twin park boards, with a park stance in powder. Alot of legburn, but it worked. Then I tried a Burton fish for the first time. Never went back to park boards in pow after that.


----------



## Eivind så klart

17. Jones Flagship
20. Jones Mountain Twin
20. Korua Tranny Finder

The old ones on the right side don’t see much snow anymore.

Edit: And those that are to destroyed to ride get’s put to use some way or another, example:


----------



## Snow Hound

AC93 said:


> No problems with floating, used to ride twin park boards, with a park stance in powder. Alot of legburn, but it worked. Then I tried a Burton fish for the first time. Never went back to park boards in pow after that.


What about pow boards in the park?


----------



## AC93

Got them all lined up. I don't think i need anymore powder boards lol.


----------



## SoaD009

AC93 said:


> View attachment 155665
> 
> Got them all lined up. I don't think i need anymore powder boards lol.


Do you live in Japan?  Which board is your favorite, excluding the Capita?


----------



## AC93

SoaD009 said:


> Do you live in Japan?  Which board is your favorite, excluding the Capita?


I wish i lived in Japan haha. But i do get alot of pow days at my local resort, here in Norway. Oh and my favourite would be the Orca, havent gotten the chance to try the Surfer yet. Since i bought it on a black friday sale recently.


----------



## SoaD009

AC93 said:


> I wish i lived in Japan haha. But i do get alot of pow days at my local resort, here in Norway. Oh and my favourite would be the Orca, havent gotten the chance to try the Surfer yet. Since i bought it on a black friday sale recently.


The Orca is the only powder board that I have so it's promising to hear that it is your favorite!! (I haven't tried it in pow yet)


----------



## Paxford

I like the boards in this thread, but I really like all the creative methods to hang/store them. I have a storage problem.


----------



## smellysell

Paxford said:


> I like the boards in this thread, but I really like all the creative methods to hang/store them. I have a storage problem.


I feel like my barrel lean strategy is the best. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford

smellysell said:


> I feel like my barrel lean strategy is the best.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Leaning in to a barrel usually means your going over the falls in my schema. You've piqued my interest but with 1500+ posts I can't find it, do tell.


----------



## smellysell

Paxford said:


> Leaning in to a barrel usually means your going over the falls in my schema. You've piqued my interest but with 1500+ posts I can't find it, do tell.












Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford

smellysell said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sick Signal split. I don't think the barrel method can handle boards for five though


----------



## smellysell

Paxford said:


> Sick Signal split. I don't think the barrel method can handle boards for five though


I like the split for sure, the far left is the gem of the quiver though.

I only need to store boards for 2 thankfully, and my son's are on the wall in his room.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart

AC93 said:


> View attachment 155665
> 
> Got them all lined up. I don't think i need anymore powder boards lol.


Hvor holder du til?
(Norwegian = where are you located?)




Paxford said:


> I like the boards in this thread, but I really like all the creative methods to hang/store them. I have a storage problem.


You can send them my way, I got room for many more!


----------



## AC93

Hei Eivind, Jeg bor på Oppdal.


----------



## kieloa

K


----------



## 16gkid

Finally got to ride real snow instead of this man made ice I've been dealing with all season, brought out a few hitters from the quiver 
Archetype 160w
Overboard 164
Nuat 163
Deep thinker


----------



## 16gkid

kieloa said:


> View attachment 156822
> 
> 
> 145 Sushi
> 157 PDMT
> 157 Morris Signature
> 157 Orbit
> 
> Picked up Orbit cheap, it's an used demo board. Feels like a tank, but I haven't ridden it yet. It's too big for me, but I'll give it a shot.
> Morris is coming out to play first time this weekend, finally enough new snow. 🥰
> 
> Sushi and PDMT are beaten up and need some love/p-tex/epoxy. Man I love Sushi in tight trees.


I had that Orbit last season for a few days, it's a lot of board! Stiff, fast and aggressive, got rid of it after a few days, it was too aggressive for me, sold it to someone that was gonna race BX


----------



## Jkb818

16gkid said:


> I had that Orbit last season for a few days, it's a lot of board! Stiff, fast and aggressive, got rid of it after a few days, it was too aggressive for me, sold it to someone that was gonna race BX


I'm looking forward to hearing your review of the Morris. I really wanted to pull the trigger on the Green limited version.


----------



## Blake Bohner

16gkid said:


> Finally got to ride real snow instead of this man made ice I've been dealing with all season, brought out a few hitters from the quiver
> Archetype 160w
> Overboard 164
> Nuat 163
> Deep thinker
> View attachment 156824


I've been wanting to try to ride an archetype for so long. Such pretty boards.


----------



## Jkb818

Blake Bohner said:


> I've been wanting to try to ride an archetype for so long. Such pretty boards.


I really do love mine. It has become my daily driver and my Burton Skeleton Key has been collecting dust.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Jkb818 said:


> I really do love mine. It has become my daily driver and my Burton Skeleton Key has been collecting dust.


Yeah, I'm on a 157 Mountain Twin as my daily driver currently, but I've been leaning more and more towards picking one up.


----------



## Jkb818

Blake Bohner said:


> Yeah, I'm on a 157 Mountain Twin as my daily driver currently, but I've been leaning more and more towards picking one up.


For my style of riding the Archetype does just about everything I need it to do. The only days I feel the need for something else are super deep powder days which is why I bought a Jones Storm Chaser. I've used that board a few times this season but not in its intended element. I just grabbed it for the heck of it. I can tell it's going to be a blast in the deep snow though.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Got Pam 😍
I also sleep on a cauch today... because I got Pam!!! 😂
Probsbly will end up on a wall 😎


----------



## Donutz

I wonder if she still gets Royalties on those.


----------



## Jkb818

Newest addition to the quiver!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Current quiver:
Ride Warpig 151 (2020)
Korua Tranny Finder 157 (2020)
Bataleon Evil Twin 156W (2021)
Douk Cleaver 159 (Custom one of a kind Japan graphic - 2021)










Actually going to sell the Douk board having never ridden it or taken it out of the house. Probably too aggressive for me, even more of a hard charger and much stiffer than the TF. Shame as it’s a one of a kind custom graphic.


----------



## Clementjp

Current Weapons of choice: 

-Burton Flight Attendant camber 162W w/green Step On L 
-Burton Fish 3D Flat top 161 w/black Step On L
-DC Tone 157W camber w/Malavita bindings (not on pics)


----------



## Mountain Surfer

How's the Fish 3D? Justify the hype? How does it ride out of the powder?


----------



## Clementjp

had the chance to really test it few weeks back when we got 12’’+ of fresh pow!

i’m very satisfied with this board. It’s definitely a powder missile. This thing is fast in powder!!!! Really easy to make it float and super quick turns.

Also fun to ride with this in moguls !

But on groomers...... it’s not the right tool !


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Thanks for the info! What made it not so good on groomers? Edge hold? No grip through the tail?


----------



## Clementjp

Exactly !

Flat Top versus a Camber shape. Edge hold is ok but not optimal.

The stance and short tail make it tricky to carve on groomers!


----------



## Demi9OD

Latest addition is that skinny boy. Probably won't get to try him out until next year, hoping at Whistler!

Rome Blur 162
Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162
Fullbag Supernaut 154


----------



## Scalpelman

Demi9OD said:


> Latest addition is that skinny boy. Probably won't get to try him out until next year, hoping at Whistler!
> 
> Rome Blur 162
> Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162
> Fullbag Supernaut 154


How’s that blunt diamond? I have the diamond blade. It’s a beastly carver but you have to be in the mood for attacking.


----------



## Demi9OD

Scalpelman said:


> How’s that blunt diamond? I have the diamond blade. It’s a beastly carver but you have to be in the mood for attacking.


It's the best board I've ridden. Surfy if you want, mean carver if you want. In control speed is extremely high due to great stability on edge and flat basing, and it's quite damp. Effortless float in powder. You can ride it way relaxed or get low and work the really stiff tail into longer turns. Just a bit more tapered than I want for carving groomers on. It's actually got less width at the rear insert than the Blur, due to the taper.


----------



## Jkb818

Clementjp said:


> had the chance to really test it few weeks back when we got 12’’+ of fresh pow!
> 
> i’m very satisfied with this board. It’s definitely a powder missile. This thing is fast in powder!!!! Really easy to make it float and super quick turns.
> 
> Also fun to ride with this in moguls !
> 
> But on groomers...... it’s not the right tool !


Sounds like the Jones storm chaser


----------



## Scalpelman

Demi9OD said:


> It's the best board I've ridden. Surfy if you want, mean carver if you want. In control speed is extremely high due to great stability on edge and flat basing, and it's quite damp. Effortless float in powder. You can ride it way relaxed or get low and work the really stiff tail into longer turns. Just a bit more tapered than I want for carving groomers on. It's actually got less width at the rear insert than the Blur, due to the taper.


Ok so the blur is on the list too. How do they compare?


----------



## Demi9OD

Scalpelman said:


> Ok so the blur is on the list too. How do they compare?


It's not on the list yet, I haven't ridden it heh. Similar sidecut, more effective edge, about 1lb lighter on the scale at the same length, and a lot more lively feeling based on the flex.


----------



## ridethecliche

Scalpelman said:


> Ok so the blur is on the list too. How do they compare?


You need the supernaut, just admit it.
Send me a message and you'll be ripping on one soon enough.


----------



## ridethecliche

Four of mine on the left, two of gfs on the right. This is what we brought up for a week in NH.


----------



## Manicmouse

Damn that Supernaut looks awesome.


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> View attachment 157266
> 
> 
> Four of mine on the left, two of gfs on the right. This is what we brought up for a week in NH.


I've got the biggest Tailgunner. It's funny to see the smallest one. Good looking quiver!


----------



## NT.Thunder

WigMar said:


> I've got the biggest Tailgunner. It's funny to see the smallest one. Good looking quiver!


Is the Tailgunner volume shifted @WigMar


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> Is the Tailgunner volume shifted @WigMar


Sort of, but I don't really think so. They say you can size down a little, but I love using mine as a long pow board. I got it the first year before there was a 162, so I've got a 166 because I didn't want to size down to a 158. I'm glad for the extra girth. The extra width makes it super unsinkable, while the softer flex keeps it manageable. It's great for landing drops into pow. I also like using the longer size for low angle tree runs. On volume shifted boards I need to carry more speed to float me in light low angle stashes. Not with the Tailgunner. It just won't sink. 

@ridethecliche how is your girlfriend sized to her Tailgunner? Is she using it as a long pow board too?


----------



## ridethecliche

@WigMar 
I bought her both those boards haha. She has a Burton yeasayer she bought herself but she hasn't used it in a bit. 

I bought her the tailgunner as a pow board for Jay Peak trips, but she rides it on groomers all the time. She's at the low end for the weight and boot size for the board but seems to dig it a lot and is always chasing side hits on it. I'll post a video of her riding it once I get a chance to upload stuff and she's making these pretty little s turns all the way down the runs. She's a very controlled rider I really liked taking lessons together because I'm more likely to nerd out and try to watch technique videos etc and she just likes to ride so it's cool to see her get out of her comfort zone. She's literally got decades of experience on me so I think it's fun to see her try to carve with the tailgunner because she wouldn't ever have tried it if we hadn't taken lessons. She picked up on doing jump edge changes while turning much faster than I did when we took lessons at Jay. 



Manicmouse said:


> Damn that Supernaut looks awesome.


Its a fantastic carving board that has enough pop to be fun for side hits. It would be a great daily driver for someone a bit bigger. I'm actually trading it to a forum'er this week. I like carving more on the korua and the supernaut definitely tires you out less. For my stats, the board feels like it's in no man's land. I've ridden it all day on decent conditions and really enjoyed myself. 

I'm actually super excited about the board that I'm getting in the trade so should be fun. It'll likely have a lot of overlap with the yup but be fun in a different way.


----------



## ridethecliche

@WigMar I've actually though about trolling my gf and riding her tailgunner 😂😂😂


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> @WigMar
> I bought her both those boards haha. She has a Burton yeasayer she bought herself but she hasn't used it in a bit.
> 
> I bought her the tailgunner as a pow board for Jay Peak trips, but she rides it on groomers all the time. She's at the low end for the weight and boot size for the board but seems to dig it a lot and is always chasing side hits on it. I'll post a video of her riding it once I get a chance to upload stuff and she's making these pretty little s turns all the way down the runs. She's a very controlled rider I really liked taking lessons together because I'm more likely to nerd out and try to watch technique videos etc and she just likes to ride so it's cool to see her get out of her comfort zone. She's literally got decades of experience on me so I think it's fun to see her try to carve with the tailgunner because she wouldn't ever have tried it if we hadn't taken lessons. She picked up on doing jump edge changes while turning much faster than I did when we took lessons at Jay.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fantastic carving board that has enough pop to be fun for side hits. It would be a great daily driver for someone a bit bigger. I'm actually trading it to a forum'er this week. I like carving more on the korua and the supernaut definitely tires you out less. For my stats, the board feels like it's in no man's land. I've ridden it all day on decent conditions and really enjoyed myself.
> 
> I'm actually super excited about the board that I'm getting in the trade so should be fun. It'll likely have a lot of overlap with the yup but be fun in a different way.


What did you trade it for? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> What did you trade it for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You'll see. I think it's going to be unexpected, but kind of a duh when I post it haha.

😇


----------



## Matías

Springbreak Powder Racer 154 -Union Atlas
Arbor Draft 154 - Union Contact Pros


Just sold my Arbor Shreddy Krueger 156 and Burton Nug 146


----------



## Eivind så klart

Eivind så klart said:


> View attachment 155664
> 
> 17. Jones Flagship
> 20. Jones Mountain Twin
> 20. Korua Tranny Finder
> 
> The old ones on the right side don’t see much snow anymore.
> 
> Edit: And those that are to destroyed to ride get’s put to use some way or another, example:
> View attachment 155678



Latest edition: 21. K2 Marauder split. Nice board, floates good and handles all conditions. However, the build quality and topsheet suuuuuucks.


----------



## Schoobang

Just added some carving capabilities to my quiver. The Stranda Cheater 170. Carves like a dream, but now I have to spend off season doing squats so I can ride it for a full day next season. An all or nothing kind of board.

Other boards are:
Train AmTrain 156 ~1995, my precious first board that i will never sell
Yes optimistic 154
Korua Otto 157
Jones Flagship 164

Covers all my needs atm but I’m sure I will find something else that I “need” for next season.


----------



## Donutz

Someone else has a Cheater for sale (165, I think). That board keeps showing up, with only good things being said.


----------



## Schoobang

Donutz said:


> Someone else has a Cheater for sale (165, I think). That board keeps showing up, with only good things being said.


according to the founder/owner of stranda a lot of his growth is in Canada at the moment. Check out Lars.justaride on Instagram who is some kind of local ambassador


----------



## ridethecliche

@Schoobang 
How do you like the otto?


----------



## Schoobang

ridethecliche said:


> @Schoobang
> How do you like the otto?


I like it a lot. For me the 157 is perfect for small resort riding. Carves well and is playful. Great edge hold for its size. Base is fine but could be faster. If I had to ride only one board for the whole season an Otto 161 would be a candidate.


----------



## ridethecliche

Have you ridden any of their other boards?


----------



## Schoobang

ridethecliche said:


> Have you ridden any of their other boards?


unfortunately no. I considered ordering a cafe racer plus untested but got the cheater instead


----------



## Snowdaddy

Schoobang said:


> View attachment 157772
> 
> 
> Just added some carving capabilities to my quiver. The Stranda Cheater 170. Carves like a dream, but now I have to spend off season doing squats so I can ride it for a full day next season. An all or nothing kind of board.
> 
> Other boards are:
> Train AmTrain 156 ~1995, my precious first board that i will never sell
> Yes optimistic 154
> Korua Otto 157
> Jones Flagship 164
> 
> Covers all my needs atm but I’m sure I will find something else that I “need” for next season.


Oh!!!! I’ve been skulking around the Cheater for a year... nice buy!


----------



## Pablo$

Here's what I ended up finishing with this season. Retired a flight attendant and a CFV earlier on. 

Public 154/old Customs/no hibacks
IPP Harrow 152/old Missions
Cream 158/Step-ons
Daily Driver 3D 159/Cartels


----------



## easyrider16

With snowboarding season just under 4 months away, it's time to revive this thread.

My quiver completely rotated over the last season. Last summer I picked up an Arbor Crosscut Camber which has been a blast for charging. During the season I sold my Mind Expander and my Mountain Twin delaminated, so I picked up a Jones Stratos to fill in the gaps. This summer I picked up an Endeavor Ranger for the insane price of $184.50 and I'm stoked to have a more playful board in the quiver again.

Current quiver:
Arbor Crosscut Camber 162
Jones Stratos 159
Endeavor Ranger 156


----------



## NT.Thunder

easyrider16 said:


> With snowboarding season just under 4 months away, it's time to revive this thread.
> 
> My quiver completely rotated over the last season. Last summer I picked up an Arbor Crosscut Camber which has been a blast for charging. During the season I sold my Mind Expander and my Mountain Twin delaminated, so I picked up a Jones Stratos to fill in the gaps. This summer I picked up an Endeavor Ranger for the insane price of $184.50 and I'm stoked to have a more playful board in the quiver again.
> 
> Current quiver:
> Arbor Crosscut Camber 162
> Jones Stratos 159
> Endeavor Ranger 156
> 
> View attachment 158449


Thoughts on the Stratos compared to the Mind Expander


----------



## easyrider16

Two very different boards. Mind Expander has amazing float and surfy/slashy turning with a really tight turn radius. Stratos has very good float but is more along the lines of a traditional deck. Stratos is super versatile in that it's fun to carve on groomers and it can handle ice, whereas I hated the Mind Expander on any kind of hardpack. Mind Expander was only good when the snow was soft, and best when deep. It's a wide platform. Stratos feels a lot like a regular directional twin. Even though it looks super directional, it doesn't really ride that way, amd is even pretty good switch. But in powder the big nose, 3d base, and taper allow ot to float pretty well.


----------



## Argus333

I’m new here but I have a few dope boards…


----------



## Argus333




----------



## easyrider16

That's a lot of swallow tails. I don't have a songle one. Which is your favorite?


----------



## Jkb818

Argus333 said:


> View attachment 158471


Looks like you have a type


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argus333

Hi where I live I really only ride powder. the Burton storm chaser !!! Even over the gentem! But I love an ride them all.


----------



## DaveMcI

switch is a bad word in your house.


----------



## Jkb818

Argus333 said:


> Hi where I live I really only ride powder. the Burton storm chaser !!! Even over the gentem! But I love an ride them all.


You mean jones storm chaser?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argus333

opps even I get really confused I meant the Burton cloud splitter…. My switch days are kinda fine I’m not to young.


----------



## WigMar

My quiver is very directional too. Switch feels more like a trick when you're dealing with setback and taper.


----------



## Argus333

Ive always liked a more surf /skate feel , when i skate or surf I stand on the tail not the middle of the board


----------



## Jkb818

Argus333 said:


> opps even I get really confused I meant the Burton cloud splitter…. My switch days are kinda fine I’m not to young.


On the subject of the storm chaser did you happen to notice that it was pretty slow when you hit flatter groomed trails? I never got around to isolating the issue with mine and it may just be a simple waxing problem but mine was super slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154

Jkb818 said:


> On the subject of the storm chaser did you happen to notice that it was pretty slow when you hit flatter groomed trails? I never got around to isolating the issue with mine and it may just be a simple waxing problem but mine was super slow.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some more waxing always helps, but there has been some base issues like rough sanding around the 3d parts on a few boards ive tried, can be fixed by someone who knows what they’re doing, and those flat to rocker boards seem to need the weight a bit back on the inserts to really flow. maybe edges catch a bit too, some tuning will help, they work well in soft snow, but not all companies know how to get rockers to turn properly on groomers, both flex and profile.


----------



## Jkb818

Rip154 said:


> some more waxing always helps, but there has been some base issues like rough sanding around the 3d parts on a few boards ive tried, can be fixed by someone who knows what they’re doing, and those flat to rocker boards seem to need the weight a bit back on the inserts to really flow. maybe edges catch a bit too, some tuning will help, they work well in soft snow, but not all companies know how to get rockers to turn properly on groomers, both flex and profile.


Yeah sadly I feel like it may just be the shape of the board causing it but I’ll give waxing a try next season before I give up I don’t care how well something performs in powder if I can’t glide on flats it’s just gonna annoy me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider16

Argus333 said:


> Hi where I live I really only ride powder. the Burton storm chaser !!! Even over the gentem! But I love an ride them all.


I'm jealous. Here in the North East, powder is a rarity, which is why I don't own any swallow tails. I am swallow tail curious, though, and I almost pulled the trigger on a clearance model Rossignol Sushi.


----------



## Argus333

Mine rides good an fast on anything I wax it like every 4 th time I ride it, dude get a swallow tail Ull love it they rip grommers better then a race board!!! I d ridden them on east coast a lot. Ny an vt.


----------



## Jkb818

Endeavor Archetype would do fine in north east.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart

New to this years quiver is the K2 Niseko pleasures, K2 Marauder 156 split (spring/summer-splitting) and the Allian Atlantis. Thinking about retiring or selling the Flagship as it rarely see snow anymore.


----------



## buller_scott

Eivind så klart said:


> New to this years quiver is the K2 Niseko pleasures, K2 Marauder 156 split (spring/summer-splitting) and the Allian Atlantis. Thinking about retiring or selling the Flagship as it rarely see snow anymore.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158637


Wow, an Allian Ingemar Backman. Last time I saw an Allian was in Japan, where they still seemed to be a decent sized brand.


----------



## Eivind så klart

buller_scott said:


> Wow, an Allian Ingemar Backman. Last time I saw an Allian was in Japan, where they still seemed to be a decent sized brand.


Yeah, it was one of those "don’t need, but have to have" type of things.. got a weak spot for old heros ✌🏻


----------



## Argus333

Sick


----------



## buller_scott

Eivind så klart said:


> Yeah, it was one of those "don’t need, but have to have" type of things.. got a weak spot for old heros ✌🏻


At one point I was wondering if Allian had been taken over by a Japanese outfit and were being made in Japan, such was their range in Japan even after Allian was no longer a thing in the Western snowboarding world.


----------



## porkyboi

Just in time for more lockdowns in Australia. Year 2 of doing absolutely nada. It looks like it's going to be a fun board though. The tail doesn't feel particularly stiff (mentions something about XPIC 202)


----------



## Rip154

porkyboi said:


> Just in time for more lockdowns in Australia. Year 2 of doing absolutely nada. It looks like it's going to be a fun board though. The tail doesn't feel particularly stiff (mentions something about XPIC 202)
> 
> View attachment 158712


When there’s a sea turtle on it, you know it will be great.


----------



## Jkb818

Rip154 said:


> When there’s a sea turtle on it, you know it will be great.


That’s a pretty board!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

porkyboi said:


> Just in time for more lockdowns in Australia. Year 2 of doing absolutely nada. It looks like it's going to be a fun board though. The tail doesn't feel particularly stiff (mentions something about XPIC 202)
> 
> View attachment 158712


Ooooh lovely! But don't ride it - that belongs on a wall! Get the non-UnInc one for actual riding. 

I was a bee's dick away from pulling the trigger on the Basic RDM UnInc - Yes REALLY REALLY nailed the graphics on their UnInc decks this year.


----------



## porkyboi

buller_scott said:


> Ooooh lovely! But don't ride it - that belongs on a wall! Get the non-UnInc one for actual riding.
> 
> I was a bee's dick away from pulling the trigger on the Basic RDM UnInc - Yes REALLY REALLY nailed the graphics on their UnInc decks this year.


I have an internal chuckle at Yes' tagline of 'Wait, they made a good looking Hybrid?!' for their regular hybrid because they either ruin the base (2022), the topsheet (2020), or both (2021).
This ones going to be ridden and might be put on a wall later. I'd love to put an Arbor Annex up but that thing costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## JBM

My current set ---
ENDEAVOR snowboards

2020 BOD 2019 HIGH-5 
2020 BURTON 2018 BURTON 
EST MALAVITA blueboy EST CARTEL


----------



## Phedder

Since selling my 163 Squash I've been wanting a bigger board back in the quiver, hard to say no to this one 30% off at my local. 164cm, 22mm taper, 9.5 sidecut. Looks monstrous next to the gfs new 146! Different enough from what I've currently got that it's fully justifiable hah. Aiming to downsize the quiver anyway and get rid of 2-3 boards, hopefully it's a keeper.


----------



## buller_scott

porkyboi said:


> Just in time for more lockdowns in Australia. Year 2 of doing absolutely nada. It looks like it's going to be a fun board though. The tail doesn't feel particularly stiff (mentions something about XPIC 202)
> 
> View attachment 158712


Hopefully it pays off for you! I was about to jump on an Amplid Aloha Vibes, but at the very last second - literally, I've got Flux bindings in my cart, I've added the Amplid, and my finger is hovering over the "pay now" button.... I caught myself, and asked myself what I'm REALLY after, in my next deck. 

So, I went for this! Yes Hybrid DCP 157: good waist width / directional / floaty nose which should do decently in Japow (even though it's not a dedicated pow deck) / biggest clincher - the tapered underbite, which should serve me well in Falls icy morning groomed (they groom BEFORE the lowest temp point overnight, rather than in the morning as it starts to warm up, so = ICY). 

Is it as pretty in person as it is online? Mine will be coming in the next couple of days.


----------



## buller_scott

JBM said:


> My current set ---
> ENDEAVOR snowboards
> 
> 2020 BOD 2019 HIGH-5
> 2020 BURTON 2018 BURTON
> EST MALAVITA blueboy EST CARTEL
> 
> 
> View attachment 158718
> View attachment 158719


 Dude! I see a number of car care items on those shelves - sort your game out! You need a dedicated car care shelf! 

PS NO SPONGES when washing cars - have a dedicated microfibre kit! (Sorry, I'm a borderline anal weekend warrior when it comes to car detailing).


----------



## Yeahti87

Phedder said:


> Since selling my 163 Squash I've been wanting a bigger board back in the quiver, hard to say no to this one 30% off at my local. 164cm, 22mm taper, 9.5 sidecut. Looks monstrous next to the gfs new 146! Different enough from what I've currently got that it's fully justifiable hah. Aiming to downsize the quiver anyway and get rid of 2-3 boards, hopefully it's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158753


I see some sites calling it a flat while others say it’s camber dominant. Could you post the pics of the camber loaded and unloaded and how’s the real flex on that thing? The nose in particular. That sidecut has peaked my interest huh


----------



## unsuspected

Phedder said:


> Since selling my 163 Squash I've been wanting a bigger board back in the quiver, hard to say no to this one 30% off at my local. 164cm, 22mm taper, 9.5 sidecut. Looks monstrous next to the gfs new 146! Different enough from what I've currently got that it's fully justifiable hah. Aiming to downsize the quiver anyway and get rid of 2-3 boards, hopefully it's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158753


Im selling mine Party Shark 161 because bought too small, should have gone for the 164.


----------



## OneRadDad

Here's my current rotation. Had to pull the trigger on the Select since it was 20% off on Backcountry, plus 10% off from Rakuten. Can't wait to ride it.

152cm Rome Ravine Select
149cm Yes Typo
143cm Salomon Dancehaul


----------



## NT.Thunder

OneRadDad said:


> Here's my current rotation. Had to pull the trigger on the Select since it was 20% off on Backcountry, plus 10% off from Rakuten. Can't wait to ride it.
> 
> 152cm Rome Ravine Select
> 149cm Yes Typo
> 143cm Salomon Dancehaul
> 
> View attachment 158767


Very nice, would love to try each of these boards.


----------



## OneRadDad

NT.Thunder said:


> Very nice, would love to try each of these boards.


I love the Typo. Has great edge hold with the underbite, is quick edge to edge and is just a great all mountain freestyle deck that can truly rip anything. I like the Dancehaul and it rips as well but it's a little too soft for what I want to do with it. That's why I picked up the Select.


----------



## buller_scott

Probs time I should update my quiver in here. 









From left to right:

Rome Pow Division MT 157
Option Dufficy 159, circa 2008
Marhar LJ 158 
K2 Party Platter 152
Rome Pow Division PT 160 
Amplid Stereo 155
Yes Hybrid DCP 157
For 2022 season, I'm thinking:

Amplid Stereo 158 or Paradigma 159
Yes Hybrid 153 or 157, and mount the one above on the wall, as an art piece 
Sell the Marhar, the Rome PT160, and maybe the Rome MT157 (even though it's been really, really good to me), if it turns out the edge tech on the Hybrid is as good as many reviews say it is.


----------



## Phedder

Yeahti87 said:


> I see some sites calling it a flat while others say it’s camber dominant. Could you post the pics of the camber loaded and unloaded and how’s the real flex on that thing? The nose in particular. That sidecut has peaked my interest huh


Just got to work and saw this, will try update with some pics later but first thing I did when I got it home was put it on the floor and check the profile out in detail haha. It's definitely camber dominant, unweighted I'd say the nose rocker goes to say 2 inches in front of the insert pack, weighted the rocker moves further back to directly in line with the start of the inserts. The tail goes flat for maybe 2 inches before the rear contact, which lifts up when weighted but stays in contact unweighted. Flex has some beef to it, overall feels a touch softer than my Nitro Banker, and oddly (or not) the nose and tail flex actually feel quite similar just flexing it into the carpet, so given the tail is shorter and more cambered vs the long rockered nose, the additives in the nose have to be doing something. I'm very interested to see how it behaves in chop! I think it should fill the role I have in mind for it, mostly open alpine face riding off the back of Lake Louise. Big floaty stable nose, 20ish mm of taper, long side cut, supportive but not overly demanding flex. Width under the back inserts is 26.6 so not ideal for eurocarves but that's not what I bought it for and I'm sure I'll still enjoy carving on it too. 



unsuspected said:


> Im selling mine Party Shark 161 because bought too small, should have gone for the 164.


How'd you like the overall ride feel of it?


----------



## smellysell

buller_scott said:


> Probs time I should update my quiver in here.
> View attachment 158768
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Rome Pow Division MT 157
> Option Dufficy 159, circa 2008
> Marhar LJ 158
> K2 Party Platter 152
> Rome Pow Division PT 160
> Amplid Stereo 155
> Yes Hybrid DCP 157
> For 2022 season, I'm thinking:
> 
> Amplid Stereo 158 or Paradigma 159
> Yes Hybrid 153 or 157, and mount the one above on the wall, as an art piece
> Sell the Marhar, the Rome PT160, and maybe the Rome MT157 (even though it's been really, really good to me), if it turns out the edge tech on the Hybrid is as good as many reviews say it is.


Funny, I've got a 155 lumberjack and a 157 (I think?) party platter. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Phedder said:


> Just got to work and saw this, will try update with some pics later but first thing I did when I got it home was put it on the floor and check the profile out in detail haha. It's definitely camber dominant, unweighted I'd say the nose rocker goes to say 2 inches in front of the insert pack, weighted the rocker moves further back to directly in line with the start of the inserts. The tail goes flat for maybe 2 inches before the rear contact, which lifts up when weighted but stays in contact unweighted. Flex has some beef to it, overall feels a touch softer than my Nitro Banker, and oddly (or not) the nose and tail flex actually feel quite similar just flexing it into the carpet, so given the tail is shorter and more cambered vs the long rockered nose, the additives in the nose have to be doing something. I'm very interested to see how it behaves in chop! I think it should fill the role I have in mind for it, mostly open alpine face riding off the back of Lake Louise. Big floaty stable nose, 20ish mm of taper, long side cut, supportive but not overly demanding flex. Width under the back inserts is 26.6 so not ideal for eurocarves but that's not what I bought it for and I'm sure I'll still enjoy carving on it too.
> 
> 
> How'd you like the overall ride feel of it?


I mostly bought it for the graphics but the board wasn't anything special. Preferred other boards in my quiver way more. Maybe because the too small size but wouldn't buy it again in the 164 instead.


----------



## smellysell

Couple additions, and Dougie









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

A recent edition to round out a quiver of fun!!


----------



## The_Stigs

NT.Thunder said:


> A recent edition to round out a quiver of fun!!
> 
> View attachment 158987


Love it! Please let us know your thoughts on the Dada!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

NT.Thunder said:


> A recent edition to round out a quiver of fun!!
> 
> View attachment 158987


That is a beautiful collection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow & pow adventures

So it seems, drunk me, decided to add some Koruas to my current quiver...


----------



## DaveMcI

Sounds like you should drink more water


----------



## Jkb818

DaveMcI said:


> Sounds like you should drink more water


Hydration is a bitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow & pow adventures

DaveMcI said:


> Sounds like you should drink more water


haha so true


----------



## Paxford

Not sure if I posted before but here’s what I ride.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Paxford said:


> View attachment 159113
> 
> Not sure if I posted before but here’s what I ride.


Interesting boards!


----------



## smellysell

Paxford said:


> View attachment 159113
> 
> Not sure if I posted before but here’s what I ride.


Asym swallowtail? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

smellysell said:


> Asym swallowtail?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Snoplanks Asym Fish.


----------



## Jkb818

How’s the one on the right? Looks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Jkb818 said:


> How’s the one on the right? Looks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish, basically a Gentemstick Rocket fish carbon copy


----------



## Nivek

smellysell said:


> Couple additions, and Dougie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That Darwin is still one of my favorite boards of all time.


----------



## smellysell

Nivek said:


> That Darwin is still one of my favorite boards of all time.


Mine too (though that isn't saying much with my limited experience! ). So glad World Boards saved her for me! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford

Nivek said:


> That Darwin is still one of my favorite boards of all time.


You’ve got good taste in dogs too


----------



## smellysell

Paxford said:


> You’ve got good taste in dogs too


Wow, they look a lot alike! Yours a St Bernard/Poodle too? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford

He’s a labradoodle but people always ask if he’s a Portuguese Water Dog. He’s not but I can’t keep him out of the water.


----------



## smellysell

Paxford said:


> He’s a labradoodle but people always ask if he’s a Portuguese Water Dog. He’s not but I can’t keep him out of the water.


Nice, Dougie doesn't like the water at all (I'm sure because the lack of lab), but he loves the snow.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoeboarder

No family pic, they all summer differently, here goes!

quickie list:
3 Throwbacks
New Kemper Agressor
Burton After School Special 100cm
Slush Slasher
First 25 Years quiver poster!
199x? Burton Air (navy blue top sheet)
‘15 NS Proto w/ ‘21 Cartel X
199x? Burton Air 6.1
‘07 NS Revolver
Sticker quiver
90’s Nidecker Chill


----------



## Paxford

snoeboarder said:


> No family pic, they all summer differently, here goes!
> 
> quickie list:
> 3 Throwbacks
> New Kemper Agressor
> Burton After School Special 100cm
> Slush Slasher
> First 25 Years quiver poster!
> 199x? Burton Air (navy blue top sheet)
> ‘15 NS Proto w/ ‘21 Cartel X
> 199x? Burton Air 6.1
> ‘07 NS Revolver
> Sticker quiver
> 90’s Nidecker Chill
> 
> 
> View attachment 159173
> View attachment 159174
> View attachment 159175
> View attachment 159176
> View attachment 159177


Have you gotten any time on the Kemper? Wondering how it stacks up against your Slush Slasher.


----------



## snoeboarder

Paxford said:


> Have you gotten any time on the Kemper? Wondering how it stacks up against your Slush Slasher.


Soon but not yet, picked it up about a month ago. It’s a 270mm waist vs 286 on the slasher. Trying to accommodate 14s and it was a good deal compared to spending 200 more for say a ProtoSynthesis DF (280mm). Figured I already had the slasher for about the same size comparison. Way different profile and stance though. So many good boards!


----------



## snoeboarder

some better Aggressor pics


----------



## Jkb818

snoeboarder said:


> some better Aggressor pics
> 
> View attachment 159182
> View attachment 159183


Looks fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

The current squad this season...minus my Jones hovercraft split board...

Rossignal Mini - 121
Burton Backseat Driver - 140
Jones Stormchaser - 147
K2 Niseko Pleasures- 151
Endeavor Archetype - 154


----------



## Powdertrax

Finally getting around to posting pics

161 Barracuda
163 Landlord
160 3D Fish
and my favorite 158 StunGun


----------



## treehugger

L to R:

Yes 420 (152) When I got this board in 2015 it blew my mind: totally changed how I rode. Has a fresh base grind and tune so it will get some use this year.

Gentemstick Chaser (156) New Powder board. I haven’t ridden it yet. 

Nidecker Barracuda (152) Bought this last spring for a fun slasher/carver on groomers. Only about 10 days on it due to last spring sucking. This was my “I need to make a quiver purchase.” Along with the Chaser this should cover pretty much everything I like to ride.

Rome Pow Div ST (148) Camber with rocker 3d nose. This got a lot of use last 3 years. Now my rock board.

Jones Solution Split (159W) This board was a safe choice: Tours well, Magna traction and camber for control in sketchy conditions, wide and long enough for decent float, 3D nose with early rise keeps it forgiving in the trees and tight spots.

Board I wish I had to fill out quiver:
A classic Korua TF for some harder carving in resort or if Korua did a TF Plus split.


----------



## bseracka

Decided I should take a look at what I have going into the season and have determined I’m a hoarder. 
147 party platter, 148 backslash, 153 CK nug, 159 zoid, 159 bsod, 159 alpha, 159 pencil, 161 party shark, 163 ktr, 166 snommelier


----------



## Snowdaddy

bseracka said:


> View attachment 159649
> Decided I should take a look at what I have going into the season and have determined I’m a hoarder.
> 147 party platter, 148 backslash, 153 CK nug, 159 zoid, 159 bsod, 159 alpha, 159 pencil, 161 party shark, 163 ktr, 166 snommelier


Very nice indeed!

I was so close to buying that Amplid when they did the Jean Nerva version of it.


----------



## bseracka

> I was so close to buying that Amplid when they did the Jean Nerva version of it.


The JN version is definitely sweet. I was too late to the party; i kept seeing it but it always sold out


----------



## GregT943

bseracka said:


> Decided I should take a look at what I have going into the season and have determined I’m a hoarder.
> 147 party platter, 148 backslash, 153 CK nug, 159 zoid, 159 bsod, 159 alpha, 159 pencil, 161 party shark, 163 ktr, 166 snommelier


Good to see that it looks like my old CK Nug is getting some use. I'm surprised Burton didn't continue that line especially with the volume shift trend that has happened industry wide over the past 5 years. They could have even added some rocker and continued with the directional shape and evolved it into a party/powder board. That was the last full camber board I owned.


----------



## bseracka

GregT943 said:


> Good to see that it looks like my old CK Nug is getting some use.


I really enjoyed it last season. I always regretted picking up a Nug instead of the Root and later never could find a Root. The CK Nug has definitely scratched that itch for me


----------



## Jkb818

bseracka said:


> I really enjoyed it last season. I always regretted picking up a Nug instead of the Root and later never could find a Root. The CK Nug has definitely scratched that itch for me


Wish Burtons still made the fish in a non-3-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154

GregT943 said:


> Good to see that it looks like my old CK Nug is getting some use. I'm surprised Burton didn't continue that line especially with the volume shift trend that has happened industry wide over the past 5 years. They could have even added some rocker and continued with the directional shape and evolved it into a party/powder board. That was the last full camber board I owned.


They already did and still do. Think the CK Nug was the last to use the Nug name, they had all sorts of profiles on them.


----------



## Apex

Jkb818 said:


> Wish Burtons still made the fish in a non-3-D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol my friend loves his fish so much it’s more a trophy on his wall than a board he actually rides! It saved him a few times from tomahawking after a big drop. His isn’t a 3D but his passion for that board has def made me want to buy one but I don’t know anyone who has a 3D so I’m nervous about it


----------



## Rip154

Apex said:


> lol my friend loves his fish so much it’s more a trophy on his wall than a board he actually rides! It saved him a few times from tomahawking after a big drop. His isn’t a 3D but his passion for that board has def made me want to buy one but I don’t know anyone who has a 3D so I’m nervous about it


Not the same board as the old ones, but the 3d shaping seems to be well thought out, not just rounded off edges.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Jkb818 said:


> Wish Burtons still made the fish in a non-3-D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Does a knife plane better than a spatula? 3-D shapes are stupid for pow.


----------



## Jkb818

Snowdaddy said:


> Does a knife plane better than a spatula? 3-D shapes are stupid for pow.


Stupid good or just stupid? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT943

Rip154 said:


> They already did and still do. Think the CK Nug was the last to use the Nug name, they had all sorts of profiles on them.


Yeah I know, that's what I was referring to. The CK Nug was the last of the nug line of boards, which has had mutliple profiles. I know they have made shorter pow boards since as well, I'm just surprised it wasn't done under the nug line of boards since it was a successful product line of boards. They could have just continued to evolve the nug line in that direction.


----------



## Manicmouse

Snowdaddy said:


> Does a knife plane better than a spatula? 3-D shapes are stupid for pow.


I presume the logic behind 3D shaping is that it pushes the snow sideways similarly to the hull of a boat. Hulls differ in shape depending on what they're used for. I doubt the snowboard R&D folk are completely clueless.

Note I am aware that snow is different to water. 









Understanding The Different Types Of Boat Hulls | Boat Safe | Water Sports, Product Reviews, and Nautical News


Just as there are many different types of boats, there are just as many different types of boat hulls. They come in different sizes, different shapes, and every single one of them is a feat of design and engineering. Despite having so many different types of boat hulls to choose…




www.boatsafe.com


----------



## Apex

Curiosity has me wondering about pow wrench vs fish


----------



## easyrider16

Having tried 3D shapes in powder, I can assure you that they are stupid good. The theory of boat hull shaping holds water.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Manicmouse said:


> I presume the logic behind 3D shaping is that it pushes the snow sideways similarly to the hull of a boat. Hulls differ in shape depending on what they're used for. I doubt the snowboard R&D folk are completely clueless.
> 
> Note I am aware that snow is different to water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding The Different Types Of Boat Hulls | Boat Safe | Water Sports, Product Reviews, and Nautical News
> 
> 
> Just as there are many different types of boats, there are just as many different types of boat hulls. They come in different sizes, different shapes, and every single one of them is a feat of design and engineering. Despite having so many different types of boat hulls to choose…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boatsafe.com


But Archimedes principle doesn't hold true in solids... I'm fairly sure about that. So 3D shaping might make the board turn nicer or be more stable because the 3D shape makes it sink better.

Boats float because the lift equals the weight of the displaced water. Then you can have different shapes because of fluid dynamics and planing... I have very little knowledge about how that works.

I'm fairly sure that for snow it's simply about surface area and whether it's placed in front of the center of gravity or behind it. Not saying 3D shaping is bad... just that I don't think it produces lift by funneling snow to the sides. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Rip154

I think it’s more speed than float, but more speed can be more float so it’s whatever. But then you got all those techwriters and hypereviewers selling shit on websites that make up alot of misinformation. Some 3d shaping just makes the board ride awkwardly and won’t help. It gives shaping more options, but also more chance of fuckups.


----------



## Manicmouse

Snowdaddy said:


> But Archimedes principle doesn't hold true in solids... I'm fairly sure about that. So 3D shaping might make the board turn nicer or be more stable because the 3D shape makes it sink better.
> 
> Boats float because the lift equals the weight of the displaced water. Then you can have different shapes because of fluid dynamics and planing... I have very little knowledge about how that works.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that for snow it's simply about surface area and whether it's placed in front of the center of gravity or behind it. Not saying 3D shaping is bad... just that I don't think it produces lift by funneling snow to the sides. I may be wrong though.


It also might not be solely about float, but about stability in uneven or lumpy snow rather than perfect champagne pow.


----------



## Nivek

Snowdaddy said:


> But Archimedes principle doesn't hold true in solids... I'm fairly sure about that. So 3D shaping might make the board turn nicer or be more stable because the 3D shape makes it sink better.
> 
> Boats float because the lift equals the weight of the displaced water. Then you can have different shapes because of fluid dynamics and planing... I have very little knowledge about how that works.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that for snow it's simply about surface area and whether it's placed in front of the center of gravity or behind it. Not saying 3D shaping is bad... just that I don't think it produces lift by funneling snow to the sides. I may be wrong though.


Damn son you trolling?


----------



## Jkb818

Nivek said:


> Damn son you trolling?


He lost me at Archimedes principal...

On the real tho my storm chaser and my burton backseat driver pow surfer have 3D... they both float amazingly well but no clue if it’s the 3D or just their general shape/width.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

I just hope he’s trolling. Especially as he is applying the beginning of fluid dynamics to this. We’ve learned a bit since ancient times…
Not to mention a snowboard in deep snow is not a static situation. Angle of attack is constantly changing. Pitch, roll, and yaw. 
The fact that deep snow does NOT act like a solid is the very reason why a board can float like a boat AND carve pencil thin lines. Many of the factors of carving can be independent of the boards ability plane in deep fresh snow.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Nivek said:


> Damn son you trolling?


Magma traction gives you less contacts points!


----------



## Nivek

Snowdaddy said:


> Magma traction gives you less contacts points!


That’s very possible. Who makes magma traction?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Nivek said:


> That’s very possible. Who makes magma traction?


Apple computers…


----------



## Manicmouse




----------



## dudi_wroc

Some oldies and some new ones.
Who guess brand or model of that blue one ???
Its 176 cm


----------



## scottj1792




----------



## Scalpelman

dudi_wroc said:


> Some oldies and some new ones.
> Who guess brand or model of that blue one ???
> Its 176 cm


So what is the blue one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceship

buller_scott said:


> Probs time I should update my quiver in here.
> View attachment 158768
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Rome Pow Division MT 157
> Option Dufficy 159, circa 2008
> Marhar LJ 158
> K2 Party Platter 152
> Rome Pow Division PT 160
> Amplid Stereo 155
> Yes Hybrid DCP 157
> For 2022 season, I'm thinking:
> 
> Amplid Stereo 158 or Paradigma 159
> Yes Hybrid 153 or 157, and mount the one above on the wall, as an art piece
> Sell the Marhar, the Rome PT160, and maybe the Rome MT157 (even though it's been really, really good to me), if it turns out the edge tech on the Hybrid is as good as many reviews say it is.


Do you think the Uninc version is a lot stiffer cause the xpic 202 in the tail? Looking for something all maintain and love the hybrid layout, but the Uninc isn’t as much an all mountain is says, rather just freeride and powder….


----------



## sonofaron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound

scottj1792 said:


> View attachment 160123


Oh man that SL is a big part of why I love snowboarding so much. The moment I jumped on it everything just became easier. I wish I'd never sold mine.


----------



## wolf33d

sonofaron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to hear about your comparison between the Backwoods, Stalefish and PYL in powder and on piste?


----------



## unsuspected

Scalpelman said:


> So what is the blue one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guessing Yes Y.


----------



## Yeahti87

Scalpelman said:


> So what is the blue one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fanatic Royal 176.

Nicolas Wolken used work with Fanatic before he started Korua.

I have exactly the same board.


----------



## Clementjp

Updated picture with my kids boards …


----------



## scottj1792

Snow Hound said:


> Oh man that SL is a big part of why I love snowboarding so much. The moment I jumped on it everything just became easier. I wish I'd never sold mine.


I’ll sell you mine. I have no use for it.


----------



## ridethecliche

scottj1792 said:


> View attachment 160123


I've thought about selling my iguchi a few times, but every time I see the board it makes me mushy. I have a feeling it's going to stay in my quiver for a while even if it doesn't get ridden a ton. It's such a cool feeling to know that you have a board you can throw freaking anything and everything at even if my preference is for slightly wider boards.


----------



## Scalpelman

Clementjp said:


> Updated picture with my kids boards …
> 
> View attachment 160215


Once you go Burton, you never….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

... stop hurtin'


----------



## Clementjp

Scalpelman said:


> Once you go Burton, you never….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honeslty, they do good stuff, but overall, they have a superb service. Had 2-3 problems in the past with boards and bindings and they always solved the problem fast and super friendly !


----------



## GregT943

Clementjp said:


> Honeslty, they do good stuff, but overall, they have a superb service. Had 2-3 problems in the past with boards and bindings and they always solved the problem fast and super friendly !


I'm not currently a big fan of their boards even though that's all I was riding for a long time. But you are correct, they have awesome service. I stopped at their factory/shop/headquarters to exchange a set of bindings on a warranty claim (shipping damage). In front of me was a kid in his teens, who was obviously a new rider, with a burton boot that had obviously been destroyed from resting his sharp snowboard edge on top of the boot during lift rides up. The guy behind the desk educated the kid on what was causing the damage, how to support his board properly without damaging his boot, and then handed him a brand new pair of free boots. Not many companies would just replace boots like for free when it was clearly self inflicted damage, the boots were like 2 years old as well. I love their outerwear, but haven't found a board of theirs that I really like in a few years.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I think this will be my quiver from now on. From left to right:

Tur Bubo 150 - Trees and general fun.
Tur Pluv 159 - all mountain, turning, switch, general resort board.
Korua Pencil plus 164 - Powder, nice groomers and carving.
Korua Bullet Train plus 160 - carving when there are space and less crowded pistes.

Still have my First Call and Tracer but thinking about getting rid of them. Love the sidecut on the First Call 151, so maybe I'll just keep it.


----------



## Jkb818

Snowdaddy said:


> View attachment 161345
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be my quiver from now on. From left to right:
> 
> Tur Bubo 150 - Trees and general fun.
> Tur Pluv 159 - all mountain, turning, switch, general resort board.
> Korua Pencil plus 164 - Powder, nice groomers and carving.
> Korua Bullet Train plus 160 - carving when there are space and less crowded pistes.
> 
> Still have my First Call and Tracer but thinking about getting rid of them. Love the sidecut on the First Call 151, so maybe I'll just keep it.


Tur Bubo looks like my kinda jam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Jkb818 said:


> Tur Bubo looks like my kinda jam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super fun board. Pretty good edge hold for its length and very easy to turn. On this board I went riding trees I wouldn’t have dared ride before and at new speeds. If I was a little lighter I’d have this as my dedicated pow board.


----------



## Parkerross

Refreshed the quiver recently after the Pocket Rocket and Noserider blew my mind.

Opala Snurf Club Snowskate
Āsmo fish 153 Pow Surfer (modified tail)
Korua Pocket Rocket 129
Bataleon Gimbal God x Party Wave+ 157
Korua Noserider 157
Korua Pin Tonic 172
Korua Dart 162 Split (not shown)

Forgot to pull the Dart Split out for the photos


----------



## Jkb818

Noserider looks like it would be a blast in the powder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

Snowdaddy said:


> Super fun board. Pretty good edge hold for its length and very easy to turn. On this board I went riding trees I wouldn’t have dared ride before and at new speeds. If I was a little lighter I’d have this as my dedicated pow board.


So at 140lbs I’d be good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Jkb818 said:


> So at 140lbs I’d be good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 For float in pow, absolutely. There's flex in the nose but underfoot it's stiffer. Don't think it's going to be soft at your weight, but that is also depending on riding ability of course.


----------



## smellysell

Latest iteration
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkerross

Jkb818 said:


> Noserider looks like it would be a blast in the powder.


It's one of if not the best and most fun pow board I've ever been on. I've been on most of the most hyped shooter pow boards and most have there faults even in pow. It's built similar to a Springbreak powder super thick board the pocket rocket is also the same. 82mm of taper and 3d/spooned rocker base just make it floaty and quick turning in trees. The nose locks for butters so easy 360 nose butters are a blast.


----------



## Jkb818

I love what korua is up to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiLover

Nitro Dropout 156
Lib tech Terrain wrecker 154
Rossi Sushi 145
Rome Pow Div 153
Salomon First Call 157
Telos Backslash 148
Slush Slasher 151
Salomon Super 8 154
Endeavor Archtype 158
K2 87 150


----------



## Snowdaddy

SushiLover said:


> Nitro Dropout 156
> Lib tech Terrain wrecker 154
> Rossi Sushi 145
> Rome Pow Div 153
> Salomon First Call 157
> Telos Backslash 148
> Slush Slasher 151
> Salomon Super 8 154
> Endeavor Archtype 158
> K2 87 150


First Call


----------



## SushiLover

Snowdaddy said:


> First Call


I’m taking out tomorrow for couple of hot laps with posi posi stance. Never tried it with this board I’m curious to see how it rides +/+


----------



## Snowdaddy

SushiLover said:


> I’m taking out tomorrow for couple of hot laps with posi posi stance. Never tried it with this board I’m curious to see how it rides +/+


Been riding my 162 and 151 both double positive and negative back foot... both are fine. I prefer riding it double positive but have been riding a negative back foot this season to ride more switch. Been tempted to get the 157 just to have all sizes.


----------



## SushiLover

Snowdaddy said:


> Been riding my 162 and 151 both double positive and negative back foot... both are fine. I prefer riding it double positive but have been riding a negative back foot this season to ride more switch. Been tempted to get the 157 just to have all sizes.


Originally I was looking for the 151 before I got 157.


----------



## ridethecliche

SushiLover said:


> I’m taking out tomorrow for couple of hot laps with posi posi stance. Never tried it with this board I’m curious to see how it rides +/+


How'd it go?


----------



## SushiLover

ridethecliche said:


> How'd it go?


lol I didn’t go actually. I pushed it to tomorrow. I’ll let you know.


----------



## GregT943

SushiLover said:


> Nitro Dropout 156
> Lib tech Terrain wrecker 154
> Rossi Sushi 145
> Rome Pow Div 153
> Salomon First Call 157
> Telos Backslash 148
> Slush Slasher 151
> Salomon Super 8 154
> Endeavor Archtype 158
> K2 87 150


How do you like the Nitro Dropout? What are your thoughts on it as an all mountain daily driver?


----------



## SushiLover

GregT943 said:


> How do you like the Nitro Dropout? What are your thoughts on it as an all mountain daily driver?


This board carves like a dream, has great turn of initiation, lots of pop, and fast base. It rolls from edge to edge with no effort because of it's sidecut and a little bit of taper. I didn't find the board to be stiff at all (yeah I would say around 6 or 7/10). It actually has a lot of torsional give between the feet which makes it easier to steer off your front foot. This board can butter but expect it to fight back a little. There is a good amount of camber (5-6mm) which makes it very poppy and stable. Great to launch off side hits. Honestly it’s my favorite board out of entire quiver as an all mountain do it all board. This is why I have it listed as my number 1.


----------



## GregT943

SushiLover said:


> This board carves like a dream, has great turn of initiation, lots of pop, and fast base. It rolls from edge to edge with no effort because of it's sidecut and a little bit of taper. I didn't find the board to be stiff at all (yeah I would say around 6 or 7/10). It actually has a lot of torsional give between the feet which makes it easier to steer off your front foot. This board can butter but expect it to fight back a little. There is a good amount of camber (5-6mm) which makes it very poppy and stable. Great to launch off side hits. Honestly it’s my favorite board out of entire quiver as an all mountain do it all board. This is why I have it listed as my number 1.


I hear nothing but good things about it. I have been wanting a fun directional all mountain board that can also carve well. Maybe I'll be able to find one on sale this spring.


----------



## NT.Thunder

GregT943 said:


> I hear nothing but good things about it. I have been wanting a fun directional all mountain board that can also carve well. Maybe I'll be able to find one on sale this spring.


Sounds a lot like my Yup tbh


----------



## NT.Thunder

Here's an update on the quiver - looking at it like this I acknowledge I have a problem  but gee they stil bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Jkb818

NT.Thunder said:


> Here's an update on the quiver - looking at it like this I acknowledge I have a problem  but gee they stil bring a smile to my face.
> 
> View attachment 161604
> View attachment 161603


I see no problems here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm down to 3 boards for now.... from 6 a month ago!


----------



## LeDe

NT.Thunder said:


> Here's an update on the quiver - looking at it like this I acknowledge I have a problem  but gee they stil bring a smile to my face.
> 
> View attachment 161604
> View attachment 161603


As you know, I own a Surfari (same version), Dada (same), PP ( the first enjoyer serie with the stripes), and I am definitely getting a Pocket Rocket as soon as I find one. 
I also have a Mind Expander and a Surf Shuttle split. 
Thinking about it but havent found your problem, any hint?

Hopefully I ll put my boards together for a nice picture in march!


----------



## unsuspected

I was on a trip with 3 others. 
At least 2 boards are missing in the pic.


----------



## Eivind så klart

unsuspected said:


> I was on a trip with 3 others.
> At least 2 boards are missing in the pic.
> View attachment 161686


Peter?


----------



## unsuspected

Eivind så klart said:


> Peter?


Is one of them.


----------



## mic-line

Slush Slasher 147
Deep Thinker 160
Fish3D 161
Cafe Racer 159
Hometown Hero156
Capita Asymulator 156
Capita Indoor Survival 156
Got a few more kicking around as well plus some wallhangers. Gonna have to clear a few out soon.


----------



## board geo nerd

Jones Ultracraft 160
Burton Cheetah 159
Ride Warpig 154
Burton Malolo 162


----------



## Nelsnow

Signal Yup 157.5
Capita Mega Merc 159
Salomon Dancehaul Pro 152
K2 Alchemist 160
K2 Alchemist 163
Jones Aviator 2.0 162
Salomon Dancehaul 152
Salomon Dancehaul 157


----------



## Pablo$

My Yup might be my MVP of this season...


----------



## Nelsnow

Pablo$ said:


> My Yup might be my MVP of this season...


💯The Yup is fantastic!


----------



## Parabola

Nitro suprateam 159
Old Palmer 155










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman

Nelsnow said:


> [emoji817]The Yup is fantastic!


My yup 157.5 is the new daily. So versatile. It just weaves lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiLover

Pablo$ said:


> My Yup might be my MVP of this season...


I gotta get on one this season. Only down side is not a fan of the channel system. I’m planning on getting my son a junior Yup (inserts no channel).


----------



## Nelsnow

SushiLover said:


> I gotta get on one this season. Only down side is not a fan of the channel system. I’m planning on getting my son a junior Yup (inserts no channel).


Highly recommend the Yup. I’m actually not a fan of the channel or EST bindings either. I enjoyed my experience on the Yup significantly more with my Katanas than with EST cartels.


----------



## Etienne

Sickstick split 162 (spark surge and way too much mountaineering stuff) : my workhorse, the board I ride the most. Whether backcountry touring or from the lift, it's my dependable board to get anywhere on the mountain in style (nb: style being limited by the rider on top of it)
Café Racer 159: Inbound turning and just riding differently. Ride it a lot.
Asymulator 156: my freestylish and shred around setup. Want to ride it more every time I grab it.
Slash Straight 159: Said I would retire it for the last 3 seasons... It's just too good to pass on and has seen a few days this season. Dependable, versatile, charger with a freestylish background, I take it for day trips where I could potentially hit anything, but won't skin.

Also ride a bit of my brother's Kazu.


----------



## Yeahti87

My current quiver after some reductions after all mountain freestyle tests and additions of some more carving-oriented boards (87 kg and 9 US downsized):

Boards left to right:

Fanatic Royal 176 (Nico Wolken was designing these boards before he started Korua)
Endeavor Archetype 160W
Amplid Pentaquark 158
Endeavor Alpha 160W
Nobile N8 Titanal 168 (their factory makes Korua)
Korua Cafe Racer 164
Salomon Ultimate Ride 161
Salomon Assassin Pro 156
Nitro Suprateam 162(W)
Bindings:

Now Drives
Rome Katana
Burton X-Base


----------



## SushiLover

Yeahti87 said:


> My current quiver after some reductions after all mountain freestyle tests and additions of some more carving-oriented boards (87 kg and 9 US downsized):
> 
> Boards left to right:
> 
> Fanatic Royal 176 (Nico Wolken was designing these boards before he started Korua)
> Endeavor Archetype 160W
> Amplid Pentaquark 158
> Endeavor Alpha 160W
> Nobile N8 Titanal 168 (their factory makes Korua)
> Korua Cafe Racer 164
> Salomon Ultimate Ride 161
> Salomon Assassin Pro 156
> Nitro Suprateam 162(W)
> Bindings:
> 
> Now Drives
> Rome Katana
> Burton X-Base
> 
> View attachment 162040


that pentaquark looks stunning


----------



## Scalpelman

Yeahti87 said:


> My current quiver after some reductions after all mountain freestyle tests and additions of some more carving-oriented boards (87 kg and 9 US downsized):
> 
> Boards left to right:
> 
> Fanatic Royal 176 (Nico Wolken was designing these boards before he started Korua)
> Endeavor Archetype 160W
> Amplid Pentaquark 158
> Endeavor Alpha 160W
> Nobile N8 Titanal 168 (their factory makes Korua)
> Korua Cafe Racer 164
> Salomon Ultimate Ride 161
> Salomon Assassin Pro 156
> Nitro Suprateam 162(W)
> Bindings:
> 
> Now Drives
> Rome Katana
> Burton X-Base
> 
> View attachment 162040


How do you like the suprateam compared to pantera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

2023 Pantera looks sick


----------



## smellysell

Yeahti87 said:


> My current quiver after some reductions after all mountain freestyle tests and additions of some more carving-oriented boards (87 kg and 9 US downsized):
> 
> Boards left to right:
> 
> Fanatic Royal 176 (Nico Wolken was designing these boards before he started Korua)
> Endeavor Archetype 160W
> Amplid Pentaquark 158
> Endeavor Alpha 160W
> Nobile N8 Titanal 168 (their factory makes Korua)
> Korua Cafe Racer 164
> Salomon Ultimate Ride 161
> Salomon Assassin Pro 156
> Nitro Suprateam 162(W)
> Bindings:
> 
> Now Drives
> Rome Katana
> Burton X-Base
> 
> View attachment 162040


176 swallowtail sounds fucking amazing. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87

Scalpelman said:


> How do you like the suprateam compared to pantera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really liked my Pantera 166 but it didn’t make it to fit the quiver with all my carvers. The Suprateam is a slightly worse carver but slightly softer, much lighter, more poppy and overall freestyle friendly and it makes it to the quiver when I pick up a combo of 3-4 boards for a trip.


----------



## tr0n

Got a new addition today, G3 Scapegoat 166. Had to take a family portrait.

Ride Twinpig 151
Nitro Quiver Pow 154
Rome Ravine 155
'07 Option Dufficy Pro 155
'01 Burton Custom Shaft 156
Endeavor Archetype 157W
Wired Vantage 160
G3 Scapegoat 166

A little too overlappy for my tastes so will be putting a few up for sale. The Ravine is too short and soft for a light pow/party board and kind of tries to fit in with the EA and Vantage, I don't like the way the twinpig rides so far at all, and the EA doesn't float as well as the Vantage and rides nearly identical (I thought it would be a rad tree surfer, I was wrong).

Super stoked on the scapegoat, I can already tell it's gonna be a beast in the deep. Nose rocker starts at the 3rd front binding insert when the camber is flattened.


----------



## Jkb818

The EA does look pretty in white though. [emoji3526]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiLover

tr0n said:


> Got a new addition today, G3 Scapegoat 166. Had to take a family portrait.
> 
> Ride Twinpig 151
> Nitro Quiver Pow 154
> Rome Ravine 155
> '07 Option Dufficy Pro 155
> '01 Burton Custom Shaft 156
> Endeavor Archetype 157W
> Wired Vantage 160
> G3 Scapegoat 166
> 
> A little too overlappy for my tastes so will be putting a few up for sale. The Ravine is too short and soft for a light pow/party board and kind of tries to fit in with the EA and Vantage, I don't like the way the twinpig rides so far at all, and the EA doesn't float as well as the Vantage and rides nearly identical (I thought it would be a rad tree surfer, I was wrong).
> 
> Super stoked on the scapegoat, I can already tell it's gonna be a beast in the deep. Nose rocker starts at the 3rd front binding insert when the camber is flattened.
> View attachment 162066
> View attachment 162067


I love the look of the ravine


----------



## tr0n

Jkb818 said:


> The EA does look pretty in white though. [emoji3526]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really does...the marble graphic is class. Even if I don't ride it, it might have to stay in the quiver to go up on the wall next to the custom and the option.


----------



## gosts

159 Nitro Woodcarver, probably the most ridden board, is not shown.


----------



## Phedder

gosts said:


> 159 Nitro Woodcarver, probably the most ridden board, is not shown.


How do you compare the Woodcarver to the Banker? Banker is my most ridden the past 2 seasons.


----------



## gosts

woodcarver has a little early rise in the tip and tail, and less effective edge, so it's a little looser and more forgiving. Banker is stiffer, faster, more powerful, but takes a little more work to starve turns at lower speeds. I use the woodcarver at work on the hill as its easy to ride and move around at slower speeds.


----------



## NT.Thunder

gosts said:


> woodcarver has a little early rise in the tip and tail, and less effective edge, so it's a little looser and more forgiving. Banker is stiffer, faster, more powerful, but takes a little more work to starve turns at lower speeds. I use the woodcarver at work on the hill as its easy to ride and move around at slower speeds.


Did they cut the Woodcarver from the Nitro line-up?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Snowdaddy said:


> View attachment 161345
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be my quiver from now on. From left to right:
> 
> Tur Bubo 150 - Trees and general fun.
> Tur Pluv 159 - all mountain, turning, switch, general resort board.
> Korua Pencil plus 164 - Powder, nice groomers and carving.
> Korua Bullet Train plus 160 - carving when there are space and less crowded pistes.
> 
> Still have my First Call and Tracer but thinking about getting rid of them. Love the sidecut on the First Call 151, so maybe I'll just keep it.


So quoting my own post to brag a little that I think I nearly managed to find my perfect quiver with these ones. The Pluv turned out to have nice edge grip even though it's a bit shorter on the effective edge. Really nice turner riding slightly set back and double positive angles. Speed doesn't make it feel sketchy at all. The grip on icy steeps is really nice when you're not holding back.

Also been riding the Bullet Train more than usual and it's actually not bad riding narrower runs as long as you don't have to worry about running people over.

Finally down to four boards! I could probably swap the Pencil and the Bullet Train for a Tur Buteo 162 and get down to three, but I don't think I could give up on the Bullet Train.

Of course I could always get new boards, but as far as a non splitboard quiver goes, this is pretty much it for me.


----------



## Andrew Shrock

157 Rome powder division- powder board
164 Nidecker ultralight- powder board/trying to sell
166w Burton custom x- daily driver
160 Slash brainstorm- rock board
159w Slash atv- rock board
160w k2 raygun- loan to friends board
154 silence idk- my first board ever
165 ride commissioner- carving board
152 k2 party platter- party/park board
165w Jones carbon flagship- giving this to my brother

Bindings
K2 sonic
Union forged carbon ultra
Union falcor
Burton genesis x reflex
Now O-drive
Rome black label
Rome katana


----------



## Jkb818

Sweet quiver! Is the Stale Fish the new version of the Powder Division?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Shrock

Jkb818 said:


> Sweet quiver! Is the Stale Fish the new version of the Powder Division?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! And yeah it’s practically the same board except the stiffness on the powder division is a 7 while the stale fish is a 6.


----------



## ridethecliche

My fiance and I are finding our niche. 
Sonnet, story, pyre, and ember.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> My fiance and I are finding our niche.
> Sonnet, story, pyre, and ember.
> 
> View attachment 162194
> 
> View attachment 162193


How do you like the Pyre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> How do you like the Pyre
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stoked on it. 150 was the right size for me for sure. Haven't ridden it through anything that can even remotely be considered powder, but I had a great time on groomers. I doubt I'll have any issues in even deeper snow. Unsure if I want to keep my 156 simple pleasures now that I have this. 

Fiance didn't love hers but I did downsize her boards a fair amount. I think we just need to play with the binding angles and stance position to see what she likes. She's been really swamped this year and hasn't been able to get out much. The ember is a 140 and the sonnet is a 147 but I didn't want to get her a 145 since she has a tailgunner and hovercraft both 148. I need to measure the reference stance on the tailgunner and set this one up similarly. Or maybe just set it up +/+without telling her lol. I hope it didn't end up being just too small for her. I got it for her as a tree board so she'd have less length to play with. The bases are plenty fast so I don't think it's going to hold her up. She's likely in the upper quarter of the weight range for the board and probably smack in the center for the 145.

I rode mine with the back foot at +6 and it felt fantastic. I got the pyre and not the ember this time. If I end up at loon nh again, I might see if I can borrow her dad's 150 ember and do a back to back comparison to see how the flex difference feels. Honestly though this didn't feel too stiff and it's a moot point since they're making the entire line the pyre starting next season afaik.


----------



## unsuspected

NT.Thunder said:


> Did they cut the Woodcarver from the Nitro line-up?


For next session yes. For this it was carryovered.


----------



## barry831125

20/21 Ride Algorythm 157
20/21 Niche Maelstrom 157
22/23 Yes Warca 150


----------



## Jkb818

Nivek said:


> You'll all be jealous once all my shit shows up...


[emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NerdSnowboards

Can’t wait to see some Nerds in this thread!!


----------



## Jkb818

Somehow I ended up on the first page of this thread and that post was too good to ignore. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

barry831125 said:


> 20/21 Ride Algorythm 157
> 20/21 Niche Maelstrom 157
> 22/23 Yes Warca 150


How do you like the maelstrom?


----------



## ridethecliche

Different kind of quiver but just got this stuff!


----------



## barry831125

ridethecliche said:


> How do you like the maelstrom?


I love my Maelstrom. It is the best carver in my quiver in my opinion.


----------



## mic-line

barry831125 said:


> View attachment 162260
> 
> 20/21 Ride Algorythm 157
> 20/21 Niche Maelstrom 157
> 22/23 Yes Warca 150


----------



## mic-line

barry831125 said:


> View attachment 162260
> 
> 20/21 Ride Algorythm 157
> 20/21 Niche Maelstrom 157
> 22/23 Yes Warca 150



I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the Warca


----------



## barry831125

mic-line said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the Warca


In short, it is very fun and a nimble little carver. I like it being poppy, reactive, and stable on landing. Posted a review a while ago. Will ride a few more times till the season ends here in PA.


----------



## Mike256

ridethecliche said:


> Different kind of quiver but just got this stuff!


Post a quick review on the rotobrush if you get a chance! Did you get the hard or soft nylon brush?


----------



## buller_scott

barry831125 said:


> View attachment 162260
> 
> 20/21 Ride Algorythm 157
> 20/21 Niche Maelstrom 157
> 22/23 Yes Warca 150


Holy shiet have you ridden the Warca yet? is it good????


----------



## buller_scott

tr0n said:


> '07 Option Dufficy Pro 155


Option Dufficy!! I still feel that back in their day, they were some of the best constructed boards of all time. 

I mean, a heavier guy spinning (and lots of crashing) in the park in my heyday, who STILL could not break 'em because 21carbonstringerstiptotail, is a lovely thing. 

took my 159 Dufficy out a few times last year. the full camber (after a base grind and finger-cutting edges from contact point to contact point) is a bit dodge to the unfamiliar, but it was a nice, precise thing, really. I won't be getting rid of mine anytime soon. 

love it!


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> Here's an update on the quiver - looking at it like this I acknowledge I have a problem  but gee they stil bring a smile to my face.
> 
> View attachment 161604
> View attachment 161603


"Good tea, nice house". Nice house, awesome quiver. 

and what the actual shiet??? You got a Pocket Rocket??? Where the hell did you get that? I would LOVE to have one of those little nuggets. 

fark. now i really really really want one. 

come to think of it Aaron, think the 4 boards on the left make for an amazing quiver. if you should feel the need to move the Pocket Rocket on, i will totally understand


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> "Good tea, nice house". Nice house, awesome quiver.
> 
> and what the actual shiet??? You got a Pocket Rocket??? Where the hell did you get that? I would LOVE to have one of those little nuggets.
> 
> fark. now i really really really want one.
> 
> come to think of it Aaron, think the 4 boards on the left make for an amazing quiver. if you should feel the need to move the Pocket Rocket on, i will totally understand


Well, how about we catch up again at FC or Buller and I'll bring the PR for some good times. Actually found it here in Aus on sale at snow surf and couldn't resist.


----------



## barry831125

buller_scott said:


> Holy shiet have you ridden the Warca yet? is it good????


Got it on some spring slush here today and it nailed it. It's a fun little carver on the groomer.


----------



## board geo nerd




----------



## tr0n

buller_scott said:


> Option Dufficy!! I still feel that back in their day, they were some of the best constructed boards of all time.
> 
> I mean, a heavier guy spinning (and lots of crashing) in the park in my heyday, who STILL could not break 'em because 21carbonstringerstiptotail, is a lovely thing.
> 
> took my 159 Dufficy out a few times last year. the full camber (after a base grind and finger-cutting edges from contact point to contact point) is a bit dodge to the unfamiliar, but it was a nice, precise thing, really. I won't be getting rid of mine anytime soon.
> 
> love it!


Absolutely bomb proof, total scalpel board, tons of carbon. Back when camber was the only option (heh).

It was totally the wrong board for me when I bought it, never learned much freestyle cause it bit so damn hard when you got it wrong but straight lining grouse and seymour top to bottom was a blast. Now that I've learned a bit, it's pretty obvious that it was a BC booter board for stomping ridiculous hucks (not a progressing intermediate with their first seasons). But who doesn't wanna ride what their favourite pro rides?


----------



## ridethecliche

Mike256 said:


> Post a quick review on the rotobrush if you get a chance! Did you get the hard or soft nylon brush?


Unsure. I think it's the hard one. I keep forgetting my drill. Maybe I'll get a chance to use it to tune some boards when I'm hanging with @MrDavey2Shoes and @Scalpelman !


----------



## juhyou

les wave dupraz! 
i had that exact board til lAST YEAR , my buddy " tested" it and ive not seen it since! 
still got the 167 white wave. awsome decks


----------



## Fish_79

My little quiver:

Salomon Dancehaul 152
Jones Ultracraft 156
Volkl Pace 163


----------



## Demi9OD

From newest to oldest:

Amplid Surfari 157
Rome Blur 162
Fullbag Supernaut 154
Fullbag Diamond Blunt 162
Niche Story 156
Lib TRS BTX 154

Only boards missing are a Neversummer premier (2004ish?, stolen) and a 1998'ish Jeff Brushie which I sold to a friend.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Demi9OD said:


> From newest to oldest:
> 
> Amplid Surfari 157
> Rome Blur 162
> Fullbag Supernaut 154
> Fullbag Diamond Blunt 162
> Niche Story 156
> Lib TRS BTX 154
> 
> Only boards missing are a Neversummer premier (2004ish?, stolen) and a 1998'ish Jeff Brushie which I sold to a friend.
> 
> View attachment 162590


The Supernaut is very nice.


----------



## Yotaismygame

This is a bad thread for my addiction.


----------



## LeDe

Yotaismygame said:


> This is a bad thread for my addiction.


If you find the thread that would fix your addiction, please do not forget to PM me.


----------



## thecadgod

I know I know, too much of the same. I just love some rocker between my feet. This season I road a Signal WoW, Burton 3D Fish and Pow Wrench. Didn't really like any of them. Currently hunting for a Bataleon Surfer or a Cardiff Swell...


----------



## ridethecliche

You need a lost rocket with that quiver!


----------



## finboy

0B6C8504-EBCC-43C3-AB97-F7DE937A2FE5 by adamfindlay, on Flickr

1CB8B1E3-1EB1-4A27-A1B8-27FCC6C4A42B by adamfindlay, on Flickr

I want to find the process in a 152 or 155, but that design is hensteeth. I still want a 150 2020 orca but apparently everyone wanted a 153 or 147 that year (seems like the first year if the 150)


----------



## thecadgod

ridethecliche said:


> You need a lost rocket with that quiver!


Pretty sure I convinced myself to get a 22/23 Retro Ripper!


----------



## ridethecliche

thecadgod said:


> Pretty sure I convinced myself to get a 22/23 Retro Ripper!


I think that's what I was actually thinking of when I wrote that!


----------



## board geo nerd

Updated quiver:

2019 Ride Warpig 154
2019 Burton Stun Gun 158
2022 Burton Flight Attendant 159w
2013 Burton Cheetah 159
2016 Jones Ultracraft 160


----------



## Pablo$

2021/2022
How it started:








L-R: FT one hitter 52, FT daily driver 59, Yup 57, IPP honalee 54, B.O.D. 54, FT leaderboard 58

How it ended:








L-R: FT storyboard 52, taka x wolle 55, uninc RDM 56w, clout 56, FT LB 58

Not pictured: reflex step ons, Drives w/ B straps I bought off @kimchijajonshim 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Snowdaddy

Pablo$ said:


> 2021/2022
> How it started:
> View attachment 162937
> 
> L-R: FT one hitter 52, FT daily driver 59, Yup 57, IPP honalee 54, B.O.D. 54, FT leaderboard 58
> 
> How it ended:
> View attachment 162935
> 
> L-R: FT storyboard 52, taka x wolle 55, uninc RDM 56w, clout 56, FT LB 58
> 
> Not pictured: reflex step ons, Drives w/ B straps I bought off @kimchijajonshim 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


Slightly envious of the Taka and Uninc.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Summer blues and wishing for snow so posting my “current quiver”. Added the Tur Buteo 162.










Tur Bubo 150
Tur Pluv 159
Tur Buteo 162
Korua Pencil plus 164
Korua Bullet Train plus 160

When/if they release a Bubo 155 I might replace the current Bubo with that, but the Bubo 150 is actually the board I use the most.

I was also thinking of ditching the Korua boards to just have a three board quiver, but I find it hard parting from them.

Almost an anticlimactic feeling having these boards.


----------



## bheise225

Glad to see I am not the only board hoarder here....I just got the Nitro Beast 21/22 as well however didn't make the pic.

Left to right - 
Rome Mechanic 157w (Beater Deck)
Rome Agent - 158w
Nitro Team Pro 157w
Burton Kilroy - 155
Burton Process - 157
Capita Super DOA 158
Burton 153 Twin - (Laying Flat)


----------



## Snowdaddy

Pablo$ said:


> 2021/2022
> How it started:
> View attachment 162937
> 
> L-R: FT one hitter 52, FT daily driver 59, Yup 57, IPP honalee 54, B.O.D. 54, FT leaderboard 58
> 
> How it ended:
> View attachment 162935
> 
> L-R: FT storyboard 52, taka x wolle 55, uninc RDM 56w, clout 56, FT LB 58
> 
> Not pictured: reflex step ons, Drives w/ B straps I bought off @kimchijajonshim 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


What did you think about the Basic uninc?


----------



## ksrf

157 Burton canyon
158 Rome factory rocker (much easier to learn on than the canyon)
163 Rossi xv
154 k2 carve air (gets the most use)
165 k2 overboard 
163 amplid unw8 (still in wrapping,that’s how it showed up at my door)
157 yes hybrid (still in wrapping)


----------



## Luffe

So here is my quiver. Still a long time until snowfall, but still dreaming about it all time.

Amplid Surfari 161 - full throttle board

Burton Hometown Hero 160 - just traded my 156 HH for this, so still haven’t tried it. Love the freestyle flair and forgiveness of this one (in 156). Can turn on a dime and is easy to foot steer. But lacks some edgehold.

Academy Collective 158
Allian Freestyle 155

Naish Stomp 138x42,5 - my go to kite board, as it provides a lot of edgehold and grip, just like a snowboard.


----------



## Eivind så klart

Luffe said:


> View attachment 163833
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my quiver. Still a long time until snowfall, but still dreaming about it all time.


Fonna is still open and Galdhøpiggen is opening again sept 17. ✌🏻

Sold a lot of boards this summer so this is my current quiver. 








Moonchild Space Racer 159 for pow/bootpacking.
Moonchild White Splatter 159 for everything resort. 
Allian Atlantis Throw Back 155 for park, but i got a new parkboard coming.
Cheap K2 Marauder 158W for split. 

Nitro Phantom Carver and Nitro Machine for bindings.


----------



## Luffe

Eivind så klart said:


> Fonna is still open and Galdhøpiggen is opening again sept 17. ✌🏻


I’m too much of a snob on the snow conditions and terrain for that 😅.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Eivind så klart said:


> Fonna is still open and Galdhøpiggen is opening again sept 17. ✌🏻
> 
> Sold a lot of boards this summer so this is my current quiver.
> View attachment 163834
> 
> Moonchild Space Racer 159 for pow/bootpacking.
> Moonchild White Splatter 159 for everything resort.
> Allian Atlantis Throw Back 155 for park, but i got a new parkboard coming.
> Cheap K2 Marauder 158W for split.
> 
> Nitro Phantom Carver and Nitro Machine for bindings.


I’ve been eyeing Moonchilds for a while.


----------



## Eivind så klart

Snowdaddy said:


> I’ve been eyeing Moonchilds for a while.


Pull the trigger! They make great boards. I got a custom coming my way from them soon.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Eivind så klart said:


> Pull the trigger! They make great boards. I got a custom coming my way from them soon.


I might get a custom eventually, but next season I will ride my Tur boards.


----------



## Powdertrax

160 3D Fish
158 Stungun
163 Landlord
160 Barracuda
and I just bought a 159 Sims Solo for my 56th birthday, couldn’t pass it up fond memories of of the original 1985 Sims 1500FE

I’ll post pics of it as soon as I figure out why it won’t post


----------



## Powdertrax

Ok, good thing my daughter just walked in the door, she was able to figure out my dilemma.

First pic is from 1985 at Mt Baker out on the Shuksan Arm with our Sims 1500FE, and the second is my birthday present to myself a copy of OG 159 Sims Solo.


----------



## unsuspected

Still got that old Sims 1500FE?


----------



## Revvi

Edit


----------



## Powdertrax

unsuspected said:


> Still got that old Sims 1500FE?


Post a pic


----------



## board geo nerd

Powdertrax said:


> View attachment 163835
> View attachment 163836
> 
> 
> 160 3D Fish
> 158 Stungun
> 163 Landlord
> 160 Barracuda
> and I just bought a 159 Sims Solo for my 56th birthday, couldn’t pass it up fond memories of of the original 1985 Sims 1500FE
> 
> I’ll post pics of it as soon as I figure out why it won’t post


Great Burton powder quartet! What are your impressions of each of the boards?


----------



## unsuspected

Powdertrax said:


> Post a pic


Plese do.


----------



## Powdertrax

unsuspected said:


> Plese do.


Totally f’d that up, I thought you meant “you still had that 1500FE”

I wish I did, I’ve sold so many boards that I wished I’d kept. That might be a good post to start “what board(s) do you wish you’d never sold.


----------



## Powdertrax

board geo nerd said:


> Great Burton powder quartet! What are your impressions of each of the boards?


3D Fish - I still haven’t had a day riding it that I wasn’t a feeling a 100%, so I can’t give it full review, but what I will say and a close friend has one says the same, the tail seems to wash out easy. It seemed like you really wheelie out of your turns, had the tail wash completely out a couple times in 12-14” fresh.

Stungun - When people ask me about the SG, I categorize it as an All-Mountain Fish, some boards after 3-4 turns you know you’re going to like it, the SG was that board for me. 158 is a perfect all around size for me at 6’, I like the extra width and the shape. Really fun on the groomers but it really rips up powder especially in the huge PNW trees with it short tail. If I was going to take one board to the mtn this would be it, my only complaint is it could be a little stiffer, on a couple deep days I could literally feel the nose really being pushed back.

Landlord - I absolutely love the Landlord, I think the reason I like it so much is because one of my favorite boards ever was the 163 Malolo and the LL is the exact same shape except for the point’ish tail. I placed it on top of my Malolo and it was exact. the setback shape and flex are all ideal for my riding style. It’s fast and no worries of catching an edge, carves groomers great, and has killer float.

Barracuda - I don’t ride it often but when I do I always say “I need to ride this more”, it is a fun board in most conditions (don’t think ice would be good on it). It has the S-rocker which makes it real playful, I’ve always thought it would be a good board for someone just starting out. It’s very easy to turn for beginners yet holds an edge and transfers edge to edge quickly. I used it more as a spring board, slushy groomers and 4-6” powder.

Hope this helped, just my opinions


----------



## Etienne

Powdertrax said:


> Totally f’d that up, I thought you meant “you still had that 1500FE”
> 
> I wish I did, I’ve sold so many boards that I wished I’d kept. That might be a good post to start “what board(s) do you wish you’d never sold.


My A. Manga, my Nitro Chastagnol, my 2004 Burton T6, my Allian Backman (best graphics ever)... Oh well that's another topic indeed 

But damn I thought I've been boarding for a while, but I wasn't even born when you started. That's some serious mileage 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Powdertrax

Etienne said:


> My A. Manga, my Nitro Chastagnol, my 2004 Burton T6, my Allian Backman (best graphics ever)... Oh well that's another topic indeed
> 
> But damn I thought I've been boarding for a while, but I wasn't even born when you started. That's some serious mileage
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


39 years this year and can’t tell you how many times I’ve wondered how many miles I’ve traveled on my board


----------



## thecadgod

Powdertrax said:


> 3D Fish - I still haven’t had a day riding it that I wasn’t a feeling a 100%, so I can’t give it full review, but what I will say and a close friend has one says the same, the tail seems to wash out easy. It seemed like you really wheelie out of your turns, had the tail wash completely out a couple times in 12-14” fresh.
> 
> Stungun - When people ask me about the SG, I categorize it as an All-Mountain Fish, some boards after 3-4 turns you know you’re going to like it, the SG was that board for me. 158 is a perfect all around size for me at 6’, I like the extra width and the shape. Really fun on the groomers but it really rips up powder especially in the huge PNW trees with it short tail. If I was going to take one board to the mtn this would be it, my only complaint is it could be a little stiffer, on a couple deep days I could literally feel the nose really being pushed back.
> 
> Landlord - I absolutely love the Landlord, I think the reason I like it so much is because one of my favorite boards ever was the 163 Malolo and the LL is the exact same shape except for the point’ish tail. I placed it on top of my Malolo and it was exact. the setback shape and flex are all ideal for my riding style. It’s fast and no worries of catching an edge, carves groomers great, and has killer float.
> 
> Barracuda - I don’t ride it often but when I do I always say “I need to ride this more”, it is a fun board in most conditions (don’t think ice would be good on it). It has the S-rocker which makes it real playful, I’ve always thought it would be a good board for someone just starting out. It’s very easy to turn for beginners yet holds an edge and transfers edge to edge quickly. I used it more as a spring board, slushy groomers and 4-6” powder.
> 
> Hope this helped, just my opinions


I was not a fan of the 3D fish, or Burtons Pow Wrench. But Im the guy who still love rocker between the feet.


----------



## Rip154

thecadgod said:


> I was not a fan of the 3D fish, or Burtons Pow Wrench. But Im the guy who still love rocker between the feet.


3D Fish (151) was a blast in light snow and high speed, cuts through more like a boat, and was actually nice enough on groomers too. It’s stiff enough to hold an edge, and didn’t feel too different from the old 164 for turning, but there’s nothing to pop off in the tail (so would feel washy if you try). I set mine forward for balance and more edge. In heavier crusty snow, I noticed that the nose bounced around alot, so the 3D shape and flex doesn’t help in any way over a regular shape there. Agree that it’s far off a C2 board in feel.


----------



## JDA

Just picked up a 2023 Salomon Dancehaul so here is the current quiver.



















2019 K2 Manifest 159 (for going as fast as possible)
2020 Capita Outerspace Living 156 (all mountain freestyle)
2017 Amplid Pillowtalk 156 (powder freestyle, great in heavy slush too)
2023 Salomon Dancehaul 152 (party board? not sure, first ride is next week)
2016 Burton Skipjack Surf 148 (powder and carving, very nimble)
2019 K2 Simple Pleasures 151 (powder and carving, going fast)
2020 Korua Dart 156 (deep powder and carving, my big fish)
2018 Endeavor Archetype 158 (carving, shallow pow, freestyle even)


----------



## PersyDonkers

JDA said:


> Just picked up a 2023 Salomon Dancehaul so here is the current quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 K2 Manifest 159 (for going as fast as possible)
> 2020 Capita Outerspace Living 156 (all mountain freestyle)
> 2017 Amplid Pillowtalk 156 (powder freestyle, great in heavy slush too)
> 2023 Salomon Dancehaul 152 (party board? not sure, first ride is next week)
> 2016 Burton Skipjack Surf 148 (powder and carving, very nimble)
> 2019 K2 Simple Pleasures 151 (powder and carving, going fast)
> 2020 Korua Dart 156 (deep powder and carving, my big fish)
> 2018 Endeavor Archetype 158 (carving, shallow pow, freestyle even)


How's the new colorway on the dancehaul in person? Loved the gold but didn't get my hands on one. Thought about swooping one this year but that yellow seems pretty obnoxious but saw a vid and it looked more like a yellow highlighter which looked not so terrible.


----------



## JDA

PersyDonkers said:


> How's the new colorway on the dancehaul in person? Loved the gold but didn't get my hands on one. Thought about swooping one this year but that yellow seems pretty obnoxious but saw a vid and it looked more like a yellow highlighter which looked not so terrible.


Yes it's like fluoro yellow with a very sparkly gunmetal grey, I think it's the best one so far but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ckang008

Eivind så klart said:


> Fonna is still open and Galdhøpiggen is opening again sept 17. ✌🏻
> 
> Sold a lot of boards this summer so this is my current quiver.
> View attachment 163834
> 
> Moonchild Space Racer 159 for pow/bootpacking.
> Moonchild White Splatter 159 for everything resort.
> Allian Atlantis Throw Back 155 for park, but i got a new parkboard coming.
> Cheap K2 Marauder 158W for split.
> 
> Nitro Phantom Carver and Nitro Machine for bindings.


Awesome renovation. So simple and clean


----------



## ckang008

Part of my quiver. Too many boards and will need to offload these ones. I'm not getting in enough days to go through all of the boards. It's too easy to buy on impulse and then just shelf the boards perpetually. 

Burton Custom 162cm 2009
Elan Vertigo 162cm 2014
Never summer legacy 161cm 2013
Never Summer Summit 161cm 2007


----------



## Kevink121

Rome x4 Pusher, Butterknife, Gangplank and Stale Mod


----------



## SLOPES & PEAKS

JDA said:


> Yes it's like fluoro yellow with a very sparkly gunmetal grey, I think it's the best one so far but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


I have the OG gold one but would love this years. Such a sick colorway


----------



## NT.Thunder

JDA said:


> Just picked up a 2023 Salomon Dancehaul so here is the current quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 K2 Manifest 159 (for going as fast as possible)
> 2020 Capita Outerspace Living 156 (all mountain freestyle)
> 2017 Amplid Pillowtalk 156 (powder freestyle, great in heavy slush too)
> 2023 Salomon Dancehaul 152 (party board? not sure, first ride is next week)
> 2016 Burton Skipjack Surf 148 (powder and carving, very nimble)
> 2019 K2 Simple Pleasures 151 (powder and carving, going fast)
> 2020 Korua Dart 156 (deep powder and carving, my big fish)
> 2018 Endeavor Archetype 158 (carving, shallow pow, freestyle even)


Best quiver 👍


----------



## PersyDonkers

SLOPES & PEAKS said:


> I have the OG gold one but would love this years. Such a sick colorway


Yeah Luv the Gold but wouldnt mind seeing this years in person before i commit.


----------



## Etienne

If that's any help, the silver 2022 one looks waaaay better in person than on pics. I made quite a few trips to the garage with terrible excuses, just to pull it out!


----------



## Manicmouse

Etienne said:


> I made quite a few trips to the garage with terrible excuses, just to pull it out!


🧐


----------



## dudi_wroc

Also small update to.my quiver.
Bought some vintage:
Burton Supermodel 168
Gnu billy goat 160

And Jones split 159W

Some changes might be made in next few weeks. I need to sale Amplid at least.


----------



## SLOPES & PEAKS

Added the Bataleon and Yes Typo in the off season. Hoping to add a Korua TF this year.


----------



## thecadgod

My custom David Vaughan just got finished!!! Cant wait to get this bad boy under my feet!!


----------



## Phedder

Flow Darwin inspired? Looks great!


----------



## thecadgod

Phedder said:


> Flow Darwin inspired? Looks great!


Originally I was trying to make aboard as close to Matt Biolos's original Round Nose Fish from 2015/2016. But after speaking with Dave, about my style of boarding, my skate and surf origins, love for deep powder, we designed what should be agreat floaty, surfy, forgiving, yet responsive board that I can take Cat and Heli riding. Once get to ride it I have a great review about the whole experience I will post (hopefully as good as a @Craig64 review).

If you got time check out Vaughansnowboards.com.


----------



## smellysell

Phedder said:


> Flow Darwin inspired? Looks great!


That's exactly what I thought when I saw it. One of my favorites.


----------



## dwdesign

One of my favorite shapes. Looks like Head has the molds now. Specs are 99% the same as the Darwin (aside from the Honeycomb).









Head Draw Lyt Limited Edition Snowboard 2021-2022BLACK/WHITE / 162


The Head Draw Lyt LTD snowboard is a limited edition release graphic with similar construction to their Day Lyt snowboard. See more details below. Product Details Light poplar Paulownia and Bamboo Stringers Hexagonal Core Sintered Base Similar to Day Lyt




skipro.com


----------



## smellysell

dwdesign said:


> One of my favorite shapes. Looks like Head has the molds now. Specs are 99% the same as the Darwin (aside from the Honeycomb).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head Draw Lyt Limited Edition Snowboard 2021-2022BLACK/WHITE / 162
> 
> 
> The Head Draw Lyt LTD snowboard is a limited edition release graphic with similar construction to their Day Lyt snowboard. See more details below. Product Details Light poplar Paulownia and Bamboo Stringers Hexagonal Core Sintered Base Similar to Day Lyt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skipro.com


Interesting

Not sure I could bring myself to buy something from Head though.


----------



## Luffe

Ended up whit these four beauties by sheer luck. 3x160 and 1x163.


----------



## Nivek

That seems... excessive


----------



## Luffe

I’ll resell 3 and likely keep a 160 for myself at 185lbs riding below the treeline. Got them for 150 bucks a piece.


----------



## Nivek

Good deal for you.

Didn't come out of the back of a sketchy looking van did they?


----------



## Luffe

Hehe, from a shop actually, which lies close to the mellowest mountain in Norway. Guess they didn’t sell, but 150 is low.

There are insane electricity costs over here right now, so they might be soaking up what liquidity they can find. Businesses are starting to go bankrupt, and the winter hasn’t even started yet.


----------



## Revvi

That’s a fantastic price!
Congrats.
You ship to USA? Haha


----------



## Kevington




----------



## Kevington

Not pictured: Capita Mercury 155 for riding when I’m back in Scotland. Just bought a used Rome National 156 to replace it though so I’ll probably sell it.


----------



## juhyou

bwahahaaahha.. love that.. just ended up with 4 of them .
kind of like i ended up with 4 ultralights from snowcountry in the depths of covid ... 

wait , wha... 150 a pop ??!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?
good lord great snare !!!


----------



## Scalpelman

Kevington said:


> View attachment 164694


What’s that asym deck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

I think that counts as a quiver [emoji848]









Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thecadgod

Been a good couple days for me. 1st my custom Vaughan showed up! Will post a review soon.

Thanks to @Yotaismygame a 2015 Fish showed up too!!

Excited to add em both to my quiver.
















I know, I know a lot of C2X... the Vaughan is hopefully helping me get off it!


----------



## Kevington

Scalpelman said:


> What’s that asym deck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No asym decks in the pic. 
I think it’s just the wide angle lens that makes things at the edge of the frame appear distorted.
Left to right:
Vimana Continental Directional 157
Capita Kazu Kokubo 157
Rome National Bjørn Leines 158
Korua Transition Finder 154
Korua Dart 156

(Kazu is for sale)


----------



## Yotaismygame

thecadgod said:


> Been a good couple days for me. 1st my custom Vaughan showed up! Will post a review soon.
> 
> Thanks to @Yotaismygame a 2015 Fish showed up too!!
> 
> Excited to add em both to my quiver.
> View attachment 164826
> View attachment 164827
> 
> 
> I know, I know a lot of C2X... the Vaughan is hopefully helping me get off it!


That fish board is awesome looking. Still looking for a good deal on a 153 orca Non HP. Plenty of over priced ones around.


----------



## thecadgod

I got that 156, isnt 153....


----------



## Yotaismygame

thecadgod said:


> I got that 156, isnt 153....


I quit looking for a few days and missed an OG orca for $250 out of cali


----------



## thecadgod

Oh no, that blue 1 is my fav


----------



## HasanPoland

My quiver is full of good boards. 
i’d love & collect all Defenders Of Awesome (Capitas) boards and other brands

capita doa x7
capita kazu kokubo x4
capita x spring break x4
arbor annex bryan iguchi
lib tech orca apex
ride superpig


----------



## thecadgod

What Spring Breaks do you got?


----------



## HasanPoland

thecadgod said:


> What Spring Breaks do you got?


Tree Hunter 161 (first year, green) 2015
Tree Hunter 161 (color stripes) 2016
Catamaran 166 (brown stripes) 2018
Nighthawk 167 (brown „wood”) 2020

+ Union x Spring Break bindings (Kooks Only, No Locals)


----------



## Donutz

Whistler quiver:

Stranda Cheater
Rome Blur
Libtech E Jack Knife (old, about to be retired)
Ride Algorithm
Jones Aviator 2.0
Libtech E Jack Knife (new)


----------



## HasanPoland

Old photo = not full DOA collection:


----------



## Board Doctor

2014 Rossignol Krypto 156 & K2 Company (with newer Burton Straps)
2018 Burton Dump Truck 154 & Flux TM
2022 K2 Special Effects 148 & Burton Genesis X
2021 Niche Maelstrom 157 & Ride C9


----------



## 16gkid

Derek Hyde said:


> 2014 Rossignol Krypto 156 & K2 Company (with newer Burton Straps)
> 2018 Burton Dump Truck 154 & Flux TM
> 2022 K2 Special Effects 148 & Burton Genesis X
> 2021 Niche Maelstrom 157 & Ride C9


Such a cool topsheet on that Krypto, I remember being able to bomb 50+ mph on mine a few years back, only sold it because it was too skinny


----------



## HasanPoland

My new bindings for this season:

Atlas Pro /white/
Atlas Kazu Kokubo /asadachi/
Atlas /tropical dream/


----------



## bobbybiglug

Here are the decks that my wife and I are riding. There is a Mega Merc in there now, and I need to take the older Super DOA, 22 Mercury, and 19 BSOD up to where the retired decks are, but otherwise it is the current in-use lineup.


----------



## Frosty21

Yotaismygame said:


> I quit looking for a few days and missed an OG orca for $250 out of cali


Where did that offer get posted?


----------



## thecadgod

@Yotaismygame is the jedi master of board searching


----------



## Yotaismygame

Frosty21 said:


> Where did that offer get posted?


Secrets. I'm still trying to find a cheap orca.


----------



## thecadgod

He has let a few tips outa the bag on some other threads.


----------



## Scalpelman

bobbybiglug said:


> Here are the decks that my wife and I are riding. There is a Mega Merc in there now, and I need to take the older Super DOA, 22 Mercury, and 19 BSOD up to where the retired decks are, but otherwise it is the current in-use lineup.
> 
> View attachment 165014


Makes it so much easier when the wife participates in the N+1 deck collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

bobbybiglug said:


> Here are the decks that my wife and I are riding. There is a Mega Merc in there now, and I need to take the older Super DOA, 22 Mercury, and 19 BSOD up to where the retired decks are, but otherwise it is the current in-use lineup.
> 
> View attachment 165014


Maybe see if you can get your hands on a Capita deck one day, I hear they ride pretty well.


----------



## bseracka

bobbybiglug said:


> View attachment 165014


Love the his and hers party sharks also love seeing the volume of boards makes me feel less bad about my own collection


----------



## Frosty21

Yotaismygame said:


> Secrets. I'm still trying to find a cheap orca.


I've definitely gotten lucky with some pickups on Craigslist and OfferUp, though it meant I had to be looking at the exact right time. I used to get notifications for snowboard items but they just fired way too many and I spent way too much time just browsing them. I suppose you get get very specific with your notification if you have a target item in mind…


----------



## MJP

bobbybiglug said:


> Here are the decks that my wife and I are riding. There is a Mega Merc in there now, and I need to take the older Super DOA, 22 Mercury, and 19 BSOD up to where the retired decks are, but otherwise it is the current in-use lineup.
> 
> View attachment 165014


How does that ‘23 Mercury ride vs ‘22? They swapped the cores out, curious if much difference


----------



## Yotaismygame

Frosty21 said:


> I've definitely gotten lucky with some pickups on Craigslist and OfferUp, though it meant I had to be looking at the exact right time. I used to get notifications for snowboard items but they just fired way too many and I spent way too much time just browsing them. I suppose you get get very specific with your notification if you have a target item in mind…


I like to use Search Tempest to search the whole nation on craigslist. Then the rest of the usual places. I'm persistent with it when I'm looking for something specific.


----------



## thecadgod

Is there a search tool like that for all of offer up?


----------



## Yotaismygame

thecadgod said:


> Is there a search tool like that for all of offer up?


I think as long as you search for items with shipping available its the whole nation. Same thing on FB market place. I find consistency is key. Which can be hard at times.


----------



## bobbybiglug

MJP said:


> How does that ‘23 Mercury ride vs ‘22? They swapped the cores out, curious if much difference


It's pretty noticeable. It seems a bit stiffer torsionally on the 23. I like the 23 quite a bit for hikes and powder days, but the 22 was better on groomers. I feel like they went more freeride with the 23.
Interestingly enough, the Mega Merc feels torsionally softer (closer to the 22) than the 23.


----------



## MJP

Glad I have the 22! Thanks for the feedback


----------



## HasanPoland

Another board in my quiver is Lib Tech Orca Apex. Fun fact: in Poland is only 1 this version of 🐋


----------



## Scalpelman

Marhar woodsman 145
Salomon dancehaul 147
Signal Yup 157.5
Rossi XV 159
Kijima Gerenda katta 159


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

Scalpelman said:


> Marhar woodsman 145
> Salomon dancehaul 147
> Signal Yup 157.5
> Rossi XV 159
> Kijima Gerenda katta 159
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa, that Kijima looks one hell of a board


----------



## Revvi

Scalpelman said:


> Marhar woodsman 145
> Salomon dancehaul 147
> Signal Yup 157.5
> Rossi XV 159
> Kijima Gerenda katta 159
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Kajima boards looks like Jones/Arbor boards on steroids! 
A classier coffee table


----------



## Scalpelman

NT.Thunder said:


> Whoa, that Kijima looks one hell of a board


Yeah it’s got one hell of an EE. And it comes razor sharp. Morning groomer slayer. Just came today. So pumped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraibu

Scalpelman said:


> Marhar woodsman 145
> Salomon dancehaul 147
> Signal Yup 157.5
> Rossi XV 159
> Kijima Gerenda katta 159
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that’s how Kijima looks like in real life . I’ve only seen post threads posted by Kijima about carving


----------



## Yotaismygame

Yes I have a problem I know! Having this many boards sucks! so much decision making every time out. Honestly I would like to get this down to three plus the space case since I've had it for so long. More of a wall hanger these days anyways.


----------



## hdhanson

Ride Superpig 154
Endeavor Archetype 161W
Never Summer Ripsaw 159


----------



## thecadgod

Yotaismygame said:


> Yes I have a problem I know! Having this many boards sucks! so much decision making every time out. Honestly I would like to get this down to three plus the space case since I've had it for so long. More of a wall hanger these days anyways.


Man, think I am more impressed with all the bindings! I use the same pair of cartels on all my boards, am I blowing it?


----------



## Demi9OD

thecadgod said:


> Man, think I am more impressed with all the bindings! I use the same pair of cartels on all my boards, am I blowing it?


Nah dude, one pair of bindings is all you need unless you plan to swap boards mid day on the slopes and don't want to bother with a screwdriver.


----------



## Yotaismygame

thecadgod said:


> Man, think I am more impressed with all the bindings! I use the same pair of cartels on all my boards, am I blowing it?


All but one pair of those flows I bought used and never paid more than $180. Usually pay $150. The white pair I guess I did buy new but off ebay for $180. Best deal I've ever got for new flows. I think people try them, never adjust them properly and get rid of them. They always pop up on ebay.


----------



## Yotaismygame

Demi9OD said:


> Nah dude, one pair of bindings is all you need unless you plan to swap boards mid day on the slopes and don't want to bother with a screwdriver.


I always take two boards with me. And I cant stand constantly swapping bindings. I never pay full price for anything so really I don't have that much invested in this entire setup.


----------



## Yotaismygame

hdhanson said:


> Ride Superpig 154
> Endeavor Archetype 161W
> Never Summer Ripsaw 159
> View attachment 165452


I want to try the Archetype


----------



## eleveneightnate

Got the snow quiver down to two for the season:

'23 SB Powder Racer 154 w/ '23 Bataleon Blasters
'23 Indoor Survival 156 w/ '23 Rome Katanas


----------



## Birddog

Scalpelman said:


> Marhar woodsman 145
> Salomon dancehaul 147
> Signal Yup 157.5
> Rossi XV 159
> Kijima Gerenda katta 159
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you just get it? 
Soto by chance?
I just shipped one after receiving my two from Kijma


----------



## HasanPoland

7 years and I still love them! 🤘🏻❤


----------



## thecadgod

HasanPoland said:


> View attachment 165472
> 
> 7 years and I still love them! 🤘🏻❤


Let me know if you ever wanna sell the Powder Hole. I been looking for awhile now.


----------



## Scalpelman

Birddog said:


> Did you just get it?
> Soto by chance?
> I just shipped one after receiving my two from Kijma


Yeah that’s me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah that’s me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!
I got my twin from Kijma out last weekend and will get my Gerenda out next week


----------



## JaRo

Just got these on the wall today!


----------



## Manicmouse

Love the wall mount!


----------



## thecadgod

Wall mounts look great


----------

